# Pictures Volume 3



## Dai Jones

3rd time lucky guys, random pic's:


----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Matt 1

who got the last one deleted


----------



## Matt 1

ive lost like 200 likes now lol puck


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN

Dai Jones said:


>


freaky


----------



## Steuk

Matt 1 said:


> who got the last one deleted


http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/178227-random-images-v3.html#


----------



## Dai Jones

Matt 1 said:


> who got the last one deleted


a bit of everyone by the looks of it


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN

Matt 1 said:


> ive lost like 200 likes now lol puck


'like' whore:laugh:


----------



## Steuk




----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones

on the bog :lol:


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN




----------



## Steuk




----------



## Wheyman

whats going on why was the last one deleted?


----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones

Wheyman said:


> whats going on why was the last one deleted?


same reason as last time


----------



## Wheyman




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Steuk

Wheyman said:


> whats going on why was the last one deleted?


http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/178227-random-images-v3.html

We're all gutted


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Steuk




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN

Wheyman said:


> View attachment 83100


your going to tell us this is really a man arent you whey


----------



## Steuk




----------



## Guest

Dai has lost thousands of likes


----------



## Dai Jones

FrankDangerMaus said:


> Dai has lost thousands of likes


well I'm just going to have to get them back :rockon:


----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN




----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN




----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN




----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN




----------



## Trevor McDonald

I'm sure we were told after the first one was deleted that it was ok to post non nude women??!?! That's why it continued


----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN




----------



## Dai Jones

Mey said:


> I'm sure we were told after the first one was deleted that it was ok to post non nude women??!?! That's why it continued


yeh and the odd nipple her and there would hurt anyone :laugh:


----------



## Jay.32

SATANSEVILTWIN said:


> your going to tell us this is really a man arent you whey


well I would still give him one!!!


----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## superdazzler

I like this thread, hardly any annoying "little red x's"


----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN




----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN

Jay.32 said:


> well I would still give him one!!!


so would i:lol:


----------



## Steuk




----------



## Steuk




----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Steuk

So can we post birds in lingerie or not?


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN




----------



## AK-26

just a few landscape ones


----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN




----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN

safety comes first!!!


----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN

outragious


----------



## Dai Jones

Steuk said:


> So can we post birds in lingerie or not?


as long as it doesn't show anything i recon


----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## AK-26




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


>


Dai thats porn!!!! you will get this deleted again!!!!


----------



## AK-26




----------



## Steuk

Ok, but tbf that's all that was posted on the last thread? I think we need a mod to lay down some rules.


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN




----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN




----------



## Steuk




----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN




----------



## AK-26




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN




----------



## Jay.32

SATANSEVILTWIN said:


> View attachment 83116


 :lol:


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN




----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN

check out her knee


----------



## Steuk




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## AK-26

tulisa sexiest woman....wtf, they missed out this hottie


----------



## AK-26




----------



## AK-26




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## AK-26

i hope the long awaited UK-M tshirts look better than this one


----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones

AK-26 said:


> i hope the long awaited UK-M tshirts look better than this one


yeh hope so too


----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Trevor McDonald

Cba


----------



## Danjal

Dai Jones, do you mean just to copy posts from theChive or is it all a magical coincidence? http://thechive.com/2012/05/09/middle-of-the-week-you-should-get-away-20-hq-photos-13/


----------



## Trevor McDonald

Desperadodan said:


> Dai Jones, do you mean just to copy posts from theChive or is it all a magical coincidence? http://thechive.com/2012/05/09/middle-of-the-week-you-should-get-away-20-hq-photos-13/


DAI YOU FRAUD.

Joke. As you were mate!!


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN

Desperadodan said:


> Dai Jones, do you mean just to copy posts from theChive or is it all a magical coincidence? http://thechive.com/2012/05/09/middle-of-the-week-you-should-get-away-20-hq-photos-13/


who cares,its just for a laugh


----------



## Steuk

Which one are you going to post in Dai? This or the original on over in male animal?


----------



## AK-26

Steuk said:


> Which one are you going to post in Dai? This or the original on over in male animal?


so the original hasn't been deleted?


----------



## Trevor McDonald

It's been revived again. But in MA.


----------



## AK-26

yep just found it


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN

dam i have to wait til the 22nd to get in there


----------



## Al n

I thought that might have been an option when it was first removed. Problem is, when it was limited to nearly nude I could view it at work and kind of get away with it. Now it's in MA I bet there will be kebabs galore on view and IT may disagree.


----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## &lt;JAY_JAY&gt;

Dai Jones said:


>


Quality


----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## Matt 1




----------



## Matt 1




----------



## Matt 1




----------



## Matt 1




----------



## Matt 1




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## Dr Manhattan




----------



## tony10




----------



## Dr Manhattan




----------



## Dr Manhattan




----------



## Dr Manhattan

Filthy mother!


----------



## Dr Manhattan




----------



## Dr Manhattan




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## DiamondDixie

Dai Jones said:


>


Are they the gates to heaven??


----------



## gaz23




----------



## Trevor McDonald




----------



## McBain




----------



## Sub-Zero

Running Around The World


----------



## Sub-Zero

You're Beautiful


----------



## Sub-Zero




----------



## Sub-Zero




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Trevor McDonald




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## Dr Manhattan




----------



## Dr Manhattan




----------



## tony10




----------



## Dr Manhattan




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## infernal0988

Some more pics from where i grew up in Norway


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN

infernal0988 said:


> Some more pics from where i grew up in Norway
> 
> View attachment 83285
> View attachment 83286
> View attachment 83287


looks well different to when i was there a few years ago.it was minus 30c and white everywhere.visited trondheim and im not sure on this spelling but hjerkin.they filmed the empire strikes back there.i was well disapointed to not see at-at walkers coming over the horizon:laugh:


----------



## infernal0988

SATANSEVILTWIN said:


> looks well different to when i was there a few years ago.it was minus 30c and white everywhere.visited trondheim and im not sure on this spelling but hjerkin.they filmed the empire strikes back there.i was well disapointed to not see at-at walkers coming over the horizon:laugh:


LOL! Hehe this is in the other end of the country this is from summertime west of Norway mate


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN




----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN

theres loons out there with ultra-violet eye tattoos


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN

cvnt


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN




----------



## infernal0988

SATANSEVILTWIN said:


> View attachment 83307
> 
> 
> cvnt


lol funny


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN




----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN




----------



## NitroJoe




----------



## CTurbinado

are we not allowed to post girls here anymore?

theres a few nice pics here: http://carsboobsswag.tumblr.com/

eg:



just cant be bothered to post them.. if it'll get the thread deleted again then let me know and i ll delete it!


----------



## CTurbinado

Mate l deleted it coz it was linked to a porn site, not picking on you.


----------



## Dai Jones

CTurbinado said:


> are we not allowed to post girls here anymore?!


Yeh but not too graphic


----------



## mal

From the BB film out soon Pain & Gain..


----------



## Sub-Zero

Hahaha this thread is moving slow..lol


----------



## Sub-Zero




----------



## Sub-Zero




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10

is that you dai?


----------



## NatRookie




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## AK-26

you missed phil heath out dude


----------



## tony10

AK-26 said:


> you missed phil heath out dude


he looks awsome there.


----------



## Dai Jones

tony10 said:


>


Tony you find some fcuked up stuff don't ya


----------



## damerush




----------



## squatthis




----------



## squatthis




----------



## squatthis




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## squatthis




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## squatthis




----------



## CTurbinado

lets bring this back up


----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Mighty Sparrow




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## squatthis

Dai Jones said:


>


underboob!


----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## mal




----------



## mal




----------



## Trevor McDonald




----------



## lxm

Dai Jones said:


>


Holy sweet mother of god.


----------



## Sub-Zero




----------



## Sub-Zero




----------



## Sub-Zero




----------



## Sub-Zero




----------



## Sub-Zero




----------



## Sub-Zero




----------



## Ironclad

That stuff written by kids is LOL!


----------



## Sub-Zero

Ironclad said:


> That stuff written by kids is LOL!


I know, kids always say the funniest things..lol


----------



## Dai Jones

What a charming lady :laugh:


----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Sub-Zero

Dai Jones said:


>


 :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## mal




----------



## Sub-Zero




----------



## Sub-Zero




----------



## Sub-Zero




----------



## Sub-Zero




----------



## Mighty Sparrow




----------



## LukeV




----------



## guvnor82




----------



## Ahal84




----------



## 36-26

morgan84 said:


> View attachment 84082
> 
> 
> View attachment 84083
> 
> 
> View attachment 84084
> 
> 
> View attachment 84085
> 
> 
> View attachment 84086
> 
> 
> View attachment 84087
> 
> 
> View attachment 84088
> 
> 
> View attachment 84089
> 
> 
> View attachment 84091
> 
> 
> View attachment 84090


Well played, that'll get the thread locked anyway:confused1:


----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Sub-Zero




----------



## mal




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## mal




----------



## mal




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## mal




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## mal




----------



## mal




----------



## mal




----------



## Dai Jones

mal said:


>


jesus!!!


----------



## mal




----------



## mal




----------



## Julio1436114543

mal said:


>


Wish he got ripped to pieces :cursing:


----------



## Matt 1

Julio said:


> Wish he got ripped to pieces :cursing:


nice chap you are lol


----------



## Sub-Zero




----------



## Sub-Zero




----------



## Guest




----------



## mal




----------



## mal




----------



## mal




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Mighty Sparrow




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Mighty Sparrow




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Mighty Sparrow




----------



## Guest




----------



## robzombie




----------



## robzombie




----------



## Dai Jones

:lol:


----------



## mal




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## mal




----------



## Patsy

Dai Jones said:


>


You dont get better than this do you mate.. Perfect!


----------



## Dai Jones

PatWelsh said:


> You dont get better than this do you mate.. Perfect!


I know ass, tits, face eyes perfect back in 5min :whistling:


----------



## Patsy

Dai Jones said:


> I know ass, tits, face eyes perfect back in 5min :whistling:


If someone were to ask me my type in woman id say her right there, stunning!


----------



## Dai Jones

PatWelsh said:


> If someone were to ask me my type in woman id say her right there, stunning!


to good to be true bet its a chick with a dick....even then I think I still would


----------



## Milky

Right chaps dont spoil this ine with semi naked chicks, some cracking pics / gifs on here, lets not get it deleted please :thumbup1:


----------



## Ironclad

She's got trousers on, Milky. They just momentarily fell down. (dontcya hate it when that happens)


----------



## mal




----------



## Ironclad

Look at that train.. you'd think that the Indian people would notice this sort of thing and ask themselves, "maybe there are too many of us".. :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Clubber Lang

mal said:


>


wish that Lion nailed him!!


----------



## Dave3g

mal said:


>


Now that is one brave fcuker, you can see the impact from the shot hitting the lion on the head, WOW


----------



## Mighty Sparrow




----------



## Hartman




----------



## Hartman




----------



## Hartman




----------



## Dai Jones

Ouch!!


----------



## Hartman




----------



## Hartman




----------



## Hartman




----------



## mal




----------



## guvnor82




----------



## Chris86

Guy martins crash at the nw200 lol was a big one


----------



## Dai Jones

Chris86 said:


> Guy martins crash at the nw200 lol was a big one


thats not this year is it?


----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## stone14

Dai Jones said:


>


 i dont get how the moon never lucks that big in the uk lol??????


----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## mal




----------



## mal




----------



## mal




----------



## mal




----------



## Mr Zed




----------



## mal




----------



## Chris86

Dai Jones said:


> thats not this year is it?


yeah mate last weekend lol


----------



## Dai Jones

Chris86 said:


> yeah mate last weekend lol


yeh just seen it now bloody hell!!!!


----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## mal




----------



## Dai Jones

mal said:


>


 :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## mal




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Mighty Sparrow




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Mighty Sparrow




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Julio1436114543

Keep them coming well done:thumb:


----------



## Mighty Sparrow




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## des511

Wheyman said:


> View attachment 83100


Does anyone know who he or she is? Because I'm here on bended knee with a ring.


----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## damerush




----------



## Hendrix




----------



## Hendrix




----------



## Hendrix




----------



## Hendrix




----------



## Hendrix




----------



## mal




----------



## mal




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Chris86

Hutchy taking out a bird at the practice for this years tt (il be there later  )


----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones

brave dog


----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones

me when I'm older


----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Guest




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Uk_mb

Dai Jones said:


>


 :wub: wow


----------



## mal




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## mal

[No message]


----------



## synthasize

Lead balloon - stairway to heaven

Korn - freak on a leash

Scorpions - rock you like a hurricane

Radiohead - paranoid android

Guns n roses - november rain

queen - somebody to love

beatles - twist and shout


----------



## mal

synthasize said:


> Lead *balloon*lol - stairway to heaven
> 
> Korn - freak on a leash
> 
> Scorpions - rock you like a hurricane
> 
> Radiohead - paranoid android
> 
> Guns n roses - november rain
> 
> queen - somebody to love
> 
> beatles - twist and shout


well done av some reps...


----------



## Uk_mb




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Patsy

Dai we missed you!


----------



## lukeee

Yeeeeeeah Dai the man is back!! :bounce:


----------



## mal

langland yesterday...


----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones

PatWelsh said:


> Dai we missed you!





lukeee said:


> Yeeeeeeah Dai the man is back!! :bounce:


 :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

mal said:


> langland yesterday...


pics like these realy makes me wana take up surfing


----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> pics like these realy makes me wana take up surfing


this is my world ...

Dai this first time you manage to get up and ride your first wave... your addicted!!


----------



## Patsy

mal said:


> langland yesterday...


Ive surfed Langland a few times mate, Rhossilli is where its at!


----------



## Jay.32

anyway where the fck have you been..

I started a thread in the general section to hunt you down


----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> anyway where the fck have you been..
> 
> I started a thread in the general section to hunt you down


what...fcuk off ??


----------



## Jay.32

I did... go find it..

and then your needed in the porn.... section


----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones

Welsh BBQ


----------



## mal




----------



## mal




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## mal




----------



## mal

[No message]


----------



## mal




----------



## mal




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## mal




----------



## mal




----------



## mal




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## lukeee

Dai Jones said:


>


Id be straight in there with that fella! Wicked!


----------



## lukeee

Dai Jones said:


>


Id be straight in her too!!!!


----------



## Mighty Sparrow




----------



## Mighty Sparrow




----------



## mal




----------



## Clubber Lang

Dai Jones said:


>


lol, thats a big fcuk you to the sie Germans! ha


----------



## Chris86

Lol


----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## Speedway




----------



## Wheyman




----------



## Wheyman




----------



## Uk_mb




----------



## Guest

Uk_mb said:


>


I didn't get it ...


----------



## Milky

Leigh L said:


> I didn't get it ...


No you wont unfortuntly, possibly the same scenario when you ladies go in to the cubicles and the middle one is taken.


----------



## Leeds89

Milky said:


> No you wont unfortuntly, possibly the same scenario when you ladies go in to the cubicles and the middle one is taken.


Girls go in for a p1ss together mate, don't think they have this issue


----------



## aesthetics4ever

Dai Jones said:


>


Made me chuckle ALOT! HAHA


----------



## Uk_mb




----------



## Mighty Sparrow

Street art by TSF Crew, Paris.


----------



## mal




----------



## Wheyman




----------



## Wheyman




----------



## squatthis




----------



## squatthis




----------



## squatthis




----------



## squatthis




----------



## squatthis




----------



## squatthis




----------



## squatthis




----------



## squatthis




----------



## squatthis




----------



## squatthis




----------



## squatthis




----------



## squatthis




----------



## squatthis




----------



## mal




----------



## Mighty Sparrow




----------



## Mighty Sparrow




----------



## Mighty Sparrow




----------



## Bulk1




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones

Wildebeest said:


> View attachment 86218


Oi please delete mate can't have pic's like that in here


----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## phoenixlaw

Wildebeest said:


> View attachment 86218


Ban??!! A brilliant way to go out though mate lolol.


----------



## TF03




----------



## Milky

Just removed one pic chaps.

Do me a favour and save this one getting deleted, if any dickheads post stuff they shouldnt, report it and we can remove it before it gets out of hand again.


----------



## squatthis




----------



## squatthis




----------



## squatthis




----------



## squatthis




----------



## squatthis




----------



## squatthis




----------



## squatthis




----------



## squatthis




----------



## squatthis




----------



## squatthis




----------



## Speedway

squatthis said:


>


Thats fcuking orrible mate, dont like that.


----------



## Speedway

squatthis said:


>


Edit, tis is what I was talking about.


----------



## Speedway

squatthis said:


>


ffs it this one lol, not the others, doesn't really matter now does it lol.


----------



## Speedway

squatthis said:


>


fcuking hell, I can't get it right, it's the fcuking dog one, whatever lol, I do not like it.


----------



## mal




----------



## mal




----------



## mal




----------



## Dai Jones

mal said:


>


now I know


----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## murphy2010

Sorry for the small size, dunno how to make re size it


----------



## murphy2010




----------



## Clubber Lang




----------



## squatthis

Speedway said:


> fcuking hell, I can't get it right, it's the fcuking dog one, whatever lol, I do not like it.


Which dog one? the one with the stoned looking dog? or the wrinkly puppy, theyr the only dogs i posted lol


----------



## squatthis

Speedway said:


> fcuking hell, I can't get it right, it's the fcuking dog one, whatever lol, I do not like it.


if you mean the one where he sets his head on fire, its a guy doing it willingly. No dogs were harmed. I love dogs. Dogs are cool.


----------



## Uk_mb

Dai Jones said:


>


Lmfao i love girls hurting themselves


----------



## Uk_mb




----------



## squatthis

Uk_mb said:


> View attachment 86311


Was this meant to do something?


----------



## TF03




----------



## mal




----------



## Wheyman




----------



## Dai Jones

sex face or taking a sh1t face?


----------



## LukeV

Derp face


----------



## LukeV

There's another one to go with the collection.


----------



## Milky

My job today.


----------



## Ashcrapper

Dave3g said:


> Now that is one brave fcuker, you can see the impact from the shot hitting the lion on the head, WOW


sorry who is brave? the pr**k armed with a gun? yeh really brave. shame the **** didnt get torn to ****ing pieces


----------



## mal

Ashcrapper said:


> sorry who is brave? the pr**k armed with a gun? yeh really brave. shame the **** didnt get torn to ****ing pieces


----------



## Ashcrapper

mal said:


>


Indian lion? Very rare


----------



## squatthis




----------



## squatthis




----------



## squatthis




----------



## squatthis




----------



## squatthis




----------



## Marshan

Dai Jones said:


>


For posting this Dai...I consider myself in debt to you!!


----------



## Nidge




----------



## Hendrix




----------



## Hendrix




----------



## mark22

squatthis said:


>


That's pretty funny...and american.


----------



## Uk_mb




----------



## Uk_mb




----------



## Chris86

mal said:


>


hahaha fcuk that guy much have been in pain


----------



## Asouf

View attachment 86459


View attachment 86460


View attachment 86461


View attachment 86462


----------



## Uk_mb

Asouf said:


> View attachment 86461


made me fckin p1ss my paNTS HHAHAHAHAHHA


----------



## Dai Jones

squatthis said:


>


wow looks at the camera then the meat


----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## squatthis




----------



## squatthis




----------



## squatthis




----------



## squatthis




----------



## squatthis




----------



## Dai Jones

squatthis said:


>


whats wrong with him :lol:


----------



## bonkers88

squatthis said:


>


this is amazing


----------



## Ninja_smurf




----------



## mal




----------



## mal




----------



## mal




----------



## mal




----------



## mal




----------



## Dai Jones

mal said:


>


WTF!!!!!!


----------



## Dai Jones

mal said:


>


I remember this on the news but cana remember the story tho


----------



## mal

my pics kick ar'se dai lol.


----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Julio1436114543

Dai Jones said:


>


Many wont remember them


----------



## Simspin

Dai Jones said:


> whats wrong with him :lol:


stage fright


----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## mal




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## mal




----------



## VeNuM

mal said:


>


awesome


----------



## bonkers88




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones

Ouch!!!


----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## squatthis

mal said:


>


WTF!!?? i mean seriously WTF?


----------



## squatthis




----------



## squatthis




----------



## squatthis




----------



## squatthis




----------



## squatthis




----------



## squatthis




----------



## squatthis




----------



## squatthis




----------



## squatthis




----------



## squatthis




----------



## squatthis




----------



## squatthis




----------



## Dai Jones

squatthis said:


>


Damn!!!!


----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Uk_mb




----------



## Dai Jones

Uk_mb said:


>


still didn't work did it :lol:


----------



## Uk_mb




----------



## Uk_mb

Just taken this in manchester lmfao


----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## squatthis

Uk_mb said:


> Just taken this in manchester lmfao


Haha theres 3 go compare billboards like this that have had the same sort of graffiti on them in sheffield.

I wonder if its a new craze?


----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones

squatthis said:


> Haha theres 3 go compare billboards like this that have had the same sort of graffiti on them in sheffield.
> 
> I wonder if its a new craze?


it should be


----------



## TG123

Dai Jones said:


>


incred, would love to live there


----------



## FGT

Dai Jones said:


>


Now this is my cup of tea!!


----------



## mal




----------



## phoenixlaw

Dai Jones said:


>


Looks superb but I would be concerned about rocks etc falling from the cliff.


----------



## Dai Jones

phoenixlaw said:


> Looks superb but I would be concerned about rocks etc falling from the cliff.


don't spoil the image


----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones

thats a big rat for a pet


----------



## Dai Jones

from the floods yesterday


----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## mal




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Uk_mb




----------



## Patsy

God i love this thread!


----------



## Uk_mb




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Clubber Lang




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Clubber Lang

Dai Jones said:


>


PMSL!!! thank god i wasnt on the only one thinking he was a skinny ****d mardy git!


----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Uk_mb




----------



## mal




----------



## Clubber Lang

had to put this up.....mmmm :devil2:


----------



## Hartman

Name please?


----------



## Clubber Lang

Hartman said:


> Name please?


Kim Kardashian :thumbup1:


----------



## Uk_mb

come on dai ... im sat at work bored out my mind, :laugh:


----------



## Dai Jones

i'll get on it now :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Guest

Dai Jones said:


>


lol a 80 oz steak is not smaller than a pen


----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones

FrankDangerMaus said:


> lol a 80 oz steak is not smaller than a pen


could be human muscle??


----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Uk_mb




----------



## Guest

Dai Jones said:


> could be human muscle??


You think we're 5 times denser than a cow?

they'd still be roughly same size


----------



## Dai Jones

FrankDangerMaus said:


> You think we're 5 times denser than a cow?
> 
> they'd still be roughly same size


in that case then I haven't got a fcukin clue


----------



## Uk_mb

Uk_mb said:


> View attachment 87898


I hate my dad, just sent me this


----------



## Dai Jones

Uk_mb said:


> I hate my dad, just sent me this


I hate your dad to


----------



## Uk_mb




----------



## mal




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Jonsey911

more sexy ladys please dai


----------



## Dai Jones

sorry jonese i think we can only get away with fully clothed pic's now


----------



## Jonsey911

Dai Jones said:


> sorry jonese i think we can only get away with fully clothed pic's now


fully?


----------



## Dai Jones

well almost fully, just no semi naked pic's now


----------



## Jonsey911

Dai Jones said:


> well almost fully, just no semi naked pic's now


 :cursing:


----------



## Dai Jones

Jonsey911 said:


> :cursing:


:laugh:


----------



## Uk_mb

Banana's in pijama's


----------



## Uk_mb




----------



## Uk_mb




----------



## Uk_mb




----------



## Uk_mb




----------



## Uk_mb




----------



## Uk_mb




----------



## Uk_mb




----------



## Uk_mb




----------



## Uk_mb




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Guest

someone photoshop him into a teenage mutant ninja turtle please,


----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Wheyman




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Jux

FrankDangerMaus said:


> someone photoshop him into a teenage mutant ninja turtle please,


Dafuq!? Them some strange calf genetics :blink:


----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Wheyman




----------



## Guest




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## mal




----------



## Dai Jones

mal said:


>


fcuking weather!!!!


----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Hartman




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Steuk




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Simspin

View attachment 89008
View attachment 89009
View attachment 89010
View attachment 89011
View attachment 89012
View attachment 89013
View attachment 89014
View attachment 89015
View attachment 89016
View attachment 89017


----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Uk_mb

Dai Jones said:


>


how the fcuk can that guy just stand there an not batter an eye lid hahahah

i would crying with laughter


----------



## Dai Jones

I so want this tv


----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## TG123




----------



## TG123




----------



## Dai Jones

TG123 said:


> View attachment 89039


thats funny


----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## LunaticSamurai

This has seriously made me laugh.


----------



## stephanieeff

hahaha I know some girls like that!


----------



## Clubber Lang




----------



## Dai Jones

Clubber Lang said:


>


you took my picture


----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


>


thats me & my misses on a saturday night


----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> thats me & my misses on a saturday night


 :lol: o dear


----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Sk1nny

Swedish house mafia mkb 14/7/12


----------



## Sk1nny

Add Title


----------



## Sk1nny

Add Title


----------



## Sionnach

Dai Jones said:


>


so happy that happened.


----------



## johnny_lee

Dai Jones said:


>


paradise mate amazing


----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## LukeV




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


>


fckin crazy cnut


----------



## squatthis




----------



## squatthis




----------



## squatthis




----------



## squatthis




----------



## squatthis




----------



## squatthis




----------



## squatthis




----------



## squatthis




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Clubber Lang

think hes missed a few leg days.........


----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Scooter

that guy who missed a few leg days must be photo shopped.


----------



## Clubber Lang

Scooter said:


> that guy who missed a few leg days must be photo shopped.


looks real to me lol


----------



## Uk_mb




----------



## Uk_mb




----------



## Loveleelady

Clubber Lang said:


> think hes missed a few leg days.........


lol or years???


----------



## Slater8486




----------



## Slater8486




----------



## Dai Jones

Scooter said:


> that guy who missed a few leg days must be photo shopped.





Clubber Lang said:


> looks real to me lol





Loveleelady said:


> lol or years???


well ya not going to believe me but I actualy saw a lad just like this last night in my gym


----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Jay.32

she didnt jump... her fella pushed her!!!


----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Slater8486

Dai Jones said:


>


Wow that is harsh!


----------



## H10dst

New Olympic sport


----------



## Sub-Zero




----------



## Sub-Zero

Shocking illusion. Watch celebrities turn ugly. Keep your eyes on the cross.


----------



## Clubber Lang




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


>


Thats how my misses looks at me when I get in late from clubbing


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Thats how my misses looks at me when I get in late from clubbing


you clubbing fcuk off :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> you clubbing fcuk off :lol:


aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa I go twice a year


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa I go twice a year


 :lol: just like me


----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Hartman

Just a few from places I have worked in - I try to take a few if it's somewhere interesting or has a good view. 2 of these are from the 28th floor of Milbank tower London and one looking up the side of the tower.

Taken with a HTC desire phone camera


----------



## LukeV




----------



## Lean D

Dai Jones said:


>


Holy ****!


----------



## Lean D




----------



## squatthis




----------



## squatthis




----------



## squatthis




----------



## squatthis




----------



## squatthis




----------



## squatthis




----------



## squatthis




----------



## squatthis




----------



## squatthis




----------



## squatthis




----------



## squatthis




----------



## squatthis




----------



## squatthis




----------



## squatthis




----------



## squatthis




----------



## Lean D




----------



## squatthis

lol


----------



## squatthis




----------



## Leigh

squatthis said:


>


NNNOOooooo! That's just so mean!


----------



## squatthis




----------



## barrettmma1436114759

:whistling:



squatthis said:


>


pmsl!!! ginger tw4t! :cool2:


----------



## Slater8486




----------



## Slater8486

*Q1. In which battle did Napoleon die? * his last battle *

*
*

*
Q2. Where was the Declaration of Independence signed? * at the bottom of the page*

*
*

*
Q3. River Ravi flows in which state? * liquid *

*
*

*
Q4. What is the main reason for divorce? * marriage *

*
*

*
Q5. What is the main reason for failure? * exams *

*
*

*
Q6. What can you never eat for breakfast? * Lunch & dinner *

*
*

*
Q7. What looks like half an apple? * The other half*

*
*

*
Q8. If you throw a red stone into the blue sea what it will become? * It will simply become wet*

*
*

*
Q9. How can a man go eight days without sleeping ? * No problem, he sleeps at night. *

*
*

*
Q10. How can you lift an elephant with one hand? * You will never find an elephant that has only one hand.. *

*
*

*
Q11. If you had three apples and four oranges in one hand and four apples and three oranges in other hand, what would you have ? * Very large hands *

*
*

*
Q12. If it took eight men ten hours to build a wall, how long would it take four men to build it? * No time at all, the wall is already built. *

*
*

*
Q13. How can u drop a raw egg onto a concrete floor without cracking it? *Any way you want, concrete floors are very hard to crack.*


----------



## squatthis




----------



## squatthis




----------



## squatthis




----------



## squatthis




----------



## squatthis




----------



## squatthis




----------



## squatthis




----------



## squatthis




----------



## squatthis




----------



## squatthis




----------



## squatthis




----------



## squatthis




----------



## squatthis




----------



## squatthis




----------



## squatthis




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## TG123

Dai Jones said:


>


i noticed a little bit of splash on entry on that one


----------



## TG123

New picture of bolt near the finish....


----------



## H10dst

My new style of training


----------



## Jonsey911

Dai Jones said:


>


BUMP! :bounce:


----------



## Hartman

Some pics of tower bridge last night at work...

We are prepping the Olympic rings to be removed and replaced with the parolympic logo in the next couple of days....























































PS... The bridge will be closed tonight from 11.00pm and will be raised...

And if anyone wants to buy me and my crew a coffee and bring it down your very welcome to! :thumbup:


----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Milky

Dai Jones said:


>


That almost brought a tear to my eye.

Repped


----------



## Lethagized




----------



## TG123




----------



## TG123




----------



## TG123




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Hartman




----------



## Jonsey911

Hartman said:


>


BUMP! :drool:


----------



## FreshPrince88

Cannot beat the Barcelona metro :lol:


----------



## digitalis




----------



## Sub-Zero




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Jonsey911

Dai Jones said:


>


come on people need some more of THESE^^ to keep me motivated


----------



## crazypaver1

Jonsey911 said:


> come on people need some more of THESE^^ to keep me motivated


YEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :drool:


----------



## Dai Jones

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


>


Thats kids out your street is it Dai??


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Thats kids out your street is it Dai??


haha yeh


----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## Dai Jones

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## boon808




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## crazypaver1

MORE BITCHES! Haha h34r:


----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## crazypaver1

Dai Jones said:


>


well played, bitches and still car theme :thumb:


----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## mal




----------



## Sub-Zero




----------



## Dai Jones

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## Dai Jones

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## crazypaver1




----------



## Darkest Haze

crazypaver1 said:


> View attachment 94992


Hello nurse :w00t:


----------



## Sub-Zero




----------



## Sub-Zero




----------



## Lethagized

Sub-Zero said:


>


----------



## Lethagized




----------



## Sub-Zero

^^^ mate thats a cool pic, but it's got boobies on show so it's not for Gen Con


----------



## Lethagized

Woops. Edited.


----------



## Sub-Zero

Lethagized said:


> Woops. Edited.


----------



## crazypaver1

Sub-Zero said:


> ^^^ mate thats a cool pic, but it's got boobies on show so it's not for Gen Con


damn! i missed them


----------



## Dai Jones

Sub-Zero said:


> ^^^ mate thats a cool pic, but it's got boobies on show so it's not for Gen Con


what I mist boobies :nono:


----------



## crazypaver1




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## Dai Jones

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Jay.32

ha ha


----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## BodyBuilding101

Dai Jones said:


>


Can you get these in the UK? would make a good promo truck :thumb:


----------



## Lethagized




----------



## Dai Jones

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Can you get these in the UK? would make a good promo truck :thumb:


anything can be imported at a price


----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## Dai Jones

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## Sambuca

<3 Katy perry


----------



## Dai Jones

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Sambuca

http://imgur.com/QSPpW


----------



## Guest




----------



## crazypaver1

YYYEEEEESSSSS DIA!


----------



## Dai Jones

crazypaver1 said:


> YYYEEEEESSSSS DIA!


 :lol:


----------



## crazypaver1

Dai Jones said:


> :lol:


lol this and the booty sticky in MA are my fav!"


----------



## Dai Jones

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## Dai Jones

- - - Updated - - -



- - - Updated - - -


----------



## Dai Jones

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## Jay.32

DAI repped

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## Dai Jones

ouch!!



- - - Updated - - -


----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Lethagized




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Jay.32




----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> View attachment 97125


O sh1t here we go :lol:


----------



## Mighty Sparrow




----------



## Mighty Sparrow

Yeah thats right, its a block of fcuking cheese!!


----------



## BodyBuilding101




----------



## Jay.32




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## crazypaver1

Jay.32 said:


> View attachment 97125


OOOFFFFFT!


----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Jay.32

fck that


----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


>


When I see pictures like this! It makes me realise we moan about crap really dont we...


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> When I see pictures like this! It makes me realise we moan about crap really dont we...


so true


----------



## Dai Jones

hahah its still here panic over


----------



## crazypaver1

Dai Jones said:


> hahah its still here panic over


lol i see no new pics?


----------



## Dai Jones

crazypaver1 said:


> lol i see no new pics?


alright hold on I'm on it


----------



## crazypaver1

Dai Jones said:


> alright hold on I'm on it


dont forget the ladys in skin tight clothes :bounce:


----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones

i like the bike


----------



## scouse2010

http://www.buzzfeed.com/daves4/the-45-best-scared-bros-at-a-haunted-hause-of-2012


----------



## Machette

more more more more!!!


----------



## Dai Jones

MonstaMuscle said:


> more more more more!!!


:laugh:


----------



## Machette




----------



## rb79

Richard Burns tribute bike



















my car when i bought it




























Random pics i took


----------



## Dai Jones

rb79 said:


> Richard Burns tribute bike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my car when i bought it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Random pics i took


is your car the scobby or escort?


----------



## rb79

scooby mate


----------



## K-Rod

Dai Jones said:


> i like the bike


What bike?


----------



## Dai Jones

K-Rod said:


> What bike?


:laugh: spot on


----------



## Dai Jones

rb79 said:


> scooby mate


I miss my scooby


----------



## rb79

Dai Jones said:


> I miss my scooby


get another one mate.. i couldnt be without mine


----------



## rb79

Wife and first daughter of mine (6yrs old now)


----------



## crazypaver1

rb79 said:


> Wife and first daughter of mine (6yrs old now)


WTF! thats nice and all but i cant see your mrs ass  joke


----------



## rb79

i see my A*SE with her all the time


----------



## rb79

Colin Mcrae tribute mosaic.. i was in the flag :thumb:


----------



## Dai Jones

rb79 said:


> get another one mate.. i couldnt be without mine


Wish I could afford one again


----------



## ShibbyFly




----------



## scouse2010




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## K-Rod

scouse2010 said:


> View attachment 98397
> 
> 
> View attachment 98398
> 
> 
> View attachment 98399


That dog is creepy man, it's got human eyes!


----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## crazypaver1

i like the ones with mostly naked girls


----------



## JANIKvonD




----------



## JANIKvonD




----------



## jon-kent

Skanky cnut on the chair lol


----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones

brave dog:


----------



## haza1234

Outside my local gym on an amazing afternoon! No effects were put on the pictures this is how it looked to the human eye amazing sight


----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## J6hdn

Dai Jones said:


>


haha this is where i get my hair cut ! its in st andrews


----------



## UncleSimit

Not really random but hey...

Photo I took in Lugano, Switzerland



Parco Civico by cpsimit, on Flickr

Another I took at Chatsworth House



The House, Chatsworth by cpsimit, on Flickr

Salford Quays / Media City UK



Media City Panorama by cpsimit, on Flickr


----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## KRSOne

UncleSimit said:


> Not really random but hey...
> 
> Photo I took in Lugano, Switzerland
> 
> 
> 
> Parco Civico by cpsimit, on Flickr
> 
> Another I took at Chatsworth House
> 
> 
> 
> The House, Chatsworth by cpsimit, on Flickr
> 
> Salford Quays / Media City UK
> 
> 
> 
> Media City Panorama by cpsimit, on Flickr


number 3 is ace. what kind of kit are you running/exposure time on this pic if you can remember?


----------



## Sambuca

Dai Jones said:


>


W t f


----------



## UncleSimit

KRSOne said:


> number 3 is ace. what kind of kit are you running/exposure time on this pic if you can remember?


Cheers

I've got a Canon 600D.

Exposure time was about 5 seconds.


----------



## mark22

Sambuca said:


> W t f


Mobius, or ouroborus


----------



## H10dst




----------



## robzombie




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## anaboliclove

Dai Jones said:


>


look,s like an apocaliptic seen


----------



## robzombie




----------



## robzombie




----------



## robzombie




----------



## robzombie




----------



## robzombie




----------



## robzombie




----------



## mark22

Ok that last one is hilarious but I'm detecting an underlying racial vibe here. Usually I'd laugh but I'm in a transitional period. Explain yourself.


----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones

for @Jay.32


----------



## Ninja_smurf




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> for @Jay.32


Nice work Dai... :thumb:


----------



## Dai Jones

......


----------



## Dai Jones

.....


----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## TELBOR




----------



## Milky

Dai Jones said:


>


what the actual fu*k ?


----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## constantbulk

Dai Jones said:


> .....


that is one strong wheel chair lol


----------



## Dai Jones

Milky said:


> what the actual fu*k ?


I don't want to know either


----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## aesthetics4ever

Random pic of my dog in the snow today.


----------



## Brook877

Dai Jones said:


>


Tried this, mine wasn't remotely bothered-



Edit- Need to learn how to stop posting sideways pictures


----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


>


Your looking lean as fck Dai.... get on the sunbed though mate..


----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Clubber Lang

Dai Jones said:


> for @Jay.32


wish i was a surfboard lol


----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones

.....


----------



## crazypaver1

My first input to this thread ha

I HOPE DIA LIKES IT!


----------



## kingdale




----------



## Dai Jones

crazypaver1 said:


> My first input to this thread ha
> 
> I HOPE DIA LIKES IT!


about time


----------



## H10dst




----------



## Bulk1




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## MunchieBites




----------



## MunchieBites




----------



## MunchieBites




----------



## JANIKvonD

MunchieBites said:


> View attachment 109488


cant fukin believe she's wearing a wedding ring


----------



## MunchieBites

JANIKvonD said:


> cant fukin believe she's wearing a wedding ring


OM NOM A NOM

she probably ate him


----------



## JANIKvonD




----------



## Mighty Sparrow




----------



## MunchieBites




----------



## JANIKvonD




----------



## JANIKvonD




----------



## Uriel

JANIKvonD said:


> cant fukin believe she's wearing a wedding ring


its probably just to put random guys off trying to get into her knickers


----------



## JANIKvonD

Uriel said:


> its probably just to put random guys off trying to get into her knickers


lol the sly cvnt


----------



## Wardy33

Im dieting


----------



## crazypaver1




----------



## UncleSimit

Took this little badboy to work with me today..



Danbo the IT Apprentice by cpsimit


----------



## crazypaver1

UncleSimit said:


> Took this little badboy to work with me today..
> 
> 
> 
> Danbo the IT Apprentice by cpsimit


if thats your work you need to get some work done.

its like a rats nest!


----------



## mal




----------



## crazypaver1




----------



## Huntingground

Wheyman said:


> View attachment 83100


Who is she?


----------



## Dai Jones

Huntingground said:


> Who is she?


Looks like @Keeks


----------



## Huntingground

Dai Jones said:


> Looks like @Keeks


Absolutely stunning :wub:


----------



## Dai Jones

Huntingground said:


> Absolutely stunning :wub:


----------



## Clubber Lang

Huntingground said:


> Who is she?


think her name is Gary lol.


----------



## UncleSimit

crazypaver1 said:


> if thats your work you need to get some work done.
> 
> its like a rats nest!


Welcome to world of working in IT.


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> Looks like @Keeks


you little charmer!!!!

Keep ya hands off my keeks :cursing: :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> you little charmer!!!!
> 
> Keep ya hands off my keeks :cursing: :lol:


:laugh:


----------



## robzombie




----------



## robzombie




----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> Looks like @Keeks


Blinky flip Dai.....wish I did look like that, I would be posting endless pics of myself in here if I did! 

Instead, have this pic......me off-season


----------



## rb79




----------



## LukeV

Just saw this on twitter, amused me


----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## cas

LukeV said:


> Just saw this on twitter, amused me
> 
> View attachment 109770


Haha that's great!


----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## shane87




----------



## Jay.32




----------



## Jay.32




----------



## Clubber Lang

my missus drawings. Shes 28, but draws like a 4 year old? lol










apparently a pic of one of our guinea pigs?

and a picture of me;










............classic!


----------



## crazypaver1

Clubber Lang said:


> my missus drawings. Shes 28, but draws like a 4 year old? lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apparently a pic of one of our guinea pigs?
> 
> and a picture of me;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ............classic!


this is amazing,

ask her to draw one of david camaron please


----------



## Jay.32




----------



## robzombie




----------



## robzombie

Look at this commie tool.


----------



## robzombie




----------



## robzombie




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Jay.32




----------



## Jay.32




----------



## Dai Jones

...


----------



## Jay.32




----------



## MF88

Jay.32 said:


> View attachment 110136


I do like tattoos on a woman. Decent ones anyway, not the tramp stamps all the young girls have at the bottom of their backs.


----------



## LukeV

Jay.32 said:


> View attachment 110136


----------



## LukeV




----------



## Mighty Sparrow




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## robzombie

Keeks said:


> View attachment 110375


Looks like Gail Platt of corrie.


----------



## robzombie




----------



## Greenspin

It's not a picture, but it's still hilarious:


----------



## Keeks




----------



## Guest




----------



## crazypaver1




----------



## MURPHYZ




----------



## crazypaver1




----------



## robzombie




----------



## robzombie




----------



## robzombie




----------



## robzombie




----------



## robzombie




----------



## robzombie




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## robzombie




----------



## GORE89




----------



## crazypaver1

GORE89 said:


> View attachment 110586


----------



## Dai Jones

GORE89 said:


> View attachment 110586


wtf!!!!


----------



## Mighty Sparrow

GORE89 said:


> View attachment 110586


Ausbuilts jab night getting out of hand!!


----------



## Mighty Sparrow




----------



## Keeks




----------



## robzombie

http://i.minus.com/ibu35z6hXgCOrL.gif

Not a pic but i found it funny


----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones

Just imagine seeing this coming at ya


----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Clubber Lang




----------



## Clubber Lang




----------



## Clubber Lang




----------



## Dai Jones

I know which % my mrs is now


----------



## Clubber Lang

Cannon Ball !!


----------



## aesthetics4ever




----------



## Clubber Lang

my latest guard dog, shes deadly lol


----------



## Bulk1




----------



## saxondale

I don`t allow pets on the furniture - then I find this picture of my dog on the youngest sons facebook page

View attachment 110833


----------



## Brook877

saxondale said:


> I don`t allow pets on the furniture - then I find this picture of my dog on the youngest sons facebook page
> 
> View attachment 110833


I don't let any of the animals up stairs - the misses sends me this


----------



## Bulk1




----------



## shauny13

Clubber Lang said:


> my latest guard dog, shes deadly lol


she'll lick you to death.


----------



## crazypaver1

Bulk1 said:


>


This

Is

AMAZING!

!!!!!!!


----------



## Jay.32




----------



## Jay.32




----------



## Jay.32




----------



## Clubber Lang

new training partner anyone........?


----------



## Slater8486

Is that Apollo Creed in the back round


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U




----------



## crazypaver1

2H3ENCH4U said:


> View attachment 110890


is this a joke?


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U

crazypaver1 said:


> is this a joke?


Yes mate, it was a series of viral ads for a bike company.


----------



## crazypaver1

2H3ENCH4U said:


> Yes mate, it was a series of viral ads for a bike company.


NO I MEAN HAVE YOU LOOKED AT THE LAST FEW PAGES BACK? LOL


----------



## crazypaver1

infact the last page


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U

crazypaver1 said:


> infact the last page


  :stuart:


----------



## Gab




----------



## Bulk1




----------



## Bulk1

Not a pic.. but it made me lol!


----------



## Gab




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Reddo




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Clubber Lang




----------



## Jay.32




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Bulk1




----------



## Gab




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## rb79

Bulk1 said:


> Not a pic.. but it made me lol!


was that Eddie Hitler from bottom .. lol


----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## Keeks

tony10 said:


>


ARGH!! My eyes!!!!!!! :blink:


----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## Gab




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Bulk1




----------



## MF88

Bulk1 said:


>


 :confused1: I don't get it.


----------



## HAWKUS




----------



## crazypaver1

tony10 said:


>


Oh my fuk!


----------



## shauny13




----------



## Dan 45




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## Dan 45




----------



## Dan 45




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## crazypaver1

tony10 said:


>


Bump this pic


----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab

I wonder how much protein in this???


----------



## Gab




----------



## latblaster

@Gab

Nope, I can't!!


----------



## Goosh

Gab said:


> View attachment 111283


Just tried that, bloody right it is too!


----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Dr Manhattan

Gab said:


> View attachment 111283


What is this sorcery?!?!


----------



## robzombie




----------



## robzombie




----------



## Jux

Dr Manhattan said:


> What is this sorcery?!?!


Air has to move over your vocal chords to create sound.


----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Gab




----------



## shauny13




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Clubber Lang




----------



## shauny13




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## SirStrokeUrEgo

http://awesomegifs.com/wp-content/uploads/none-shall-pass-bus.gif


----------



## Gab




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Mighty Sparrow




----------



## Mighty Sparrow




----------



## Lousy_Bastard

Dai Jones said:


> on the bog :lol:


Oh my lmao :laugh:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

tony10 said:


>


Jeepers Creepers. :wub:


----------



## Clubber Lang




----------



## bigmitch69

crazypaver1 said:


> This
> 
> Is
> 
> AMAZING!
> 
> !!!!!!!


I need one for my bull terrier!


----------



## Bulk1




----------



## Gab




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Jay.32




----------



## Clubber Lang

<< classic pmsl


----------



## Bulk1




----------



## Jay.32

Bulk1 said:


>


Im on cycle..... so I would :innocent:


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U

60 Years old ...


----------



## Dai Jones

:drool:


----------



## Jay.32

I know Dai :thumbup1:


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> I know Dai :thumbup1:


:laugh:


----------



## Clubber Lang




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Clubber Lang




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## mark_star




----------



## saxondale

Dai Jones said:


> Sometimes-you-just-want-to&#8230;.jpg


sorry, but no. have you read the peado thread?


----------



## crazypaver1

saxondale said:


> sorry, but no. have you read the peado thread?


Her tits are well legal!


----------



## Gab




----------



## Matty-boy




----------



## Milky

Gab said:


> View attachment 111613


BRILLIANT !


----------



## Milky

Oh and BTW

KEEP IT CLEAN CHAPS PLEASE :thumbup1:


----------



## jake87




----------



## Bulk1




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## robzombie




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Clubber Lang




----------



## Clubber Lang




----------



## Clubber Lang




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Bulk1




----------



## saxondale

Bulk1 said:


>


no way, I gotta try that


----------



## latblaster

saxondale said:


> no way, I gotta try that


Yea do it & post it up!!


----------



## Nidge

Candlelight Dinner Liverpool style.


----------



## Lethagized




----------



## Clubber Lang




----------



## Gab




----------



## saxondale

latblaster said:


> Yea do it & post it up!!


one of my new jobs is to check the engineers have brought back only empty fire extinguishers - I really gotta try it out.


----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Gab




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10

haha brilliant


----------



## Jonsey911

tony10 said:


>


Imagin nakling that from behind! What a put off lol

Id still shoot me muk in under a minute though


----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## IronPhil

Will I am has serious gyno


----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Gab




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Greenspin

And to ruin it:

The first way, the third head from the left doesn't have a lower part on the lower card, same for the head furthest to the right, but it has no top. When they're switched, the new orientation results in them all having tops and bottoms so eliminates one face, pmsl.


----------



## Milky

Greenspin said:


> View attachment 111846


I would leave Mrs Milky for that...


----------



## Ashcrapper

Milky said:


> I would leave Mrs Milky for that...


Cracking busters


----------



## Greenspin

Watch the thing at the very end, it is a spiral, and you have to keep watching it until the end of the video. When it ends, you have to look at the back of your hand:


----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Gab




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## Greenspin

tony10 said:


>


She's hot. Shame about the christmas themed outfit (hate christmas).


----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## tony10




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Gab




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Gab




----------



## Bulk1

Worlds biggest indoor beach in Germany!


----------



## saxondale

SirStrokeUrEgo said:


> View attachment 111930
> View attachment 111931
> View attachment 111932
> 
> 
> 3rd one is perfect /10


looks about 14 years old mate, are you sure?


----------



## Milky

saxondale said:


> looks about 14 years old mate, are you sure?


Beat me too it mate....


----------



## Guest

Shes only 16, you need to get a grip m8!


----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## SirStrokeUrEgo

Dave said:


> Shes only 16, you need to get a grip m8!


Calm yourself, negging me wont change that/ didn't know


----------



## Gab




----------



## Keeks




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## Keeks




----------



## tony10




----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> View attachment 111984


that really did look like masterbating lol


----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## crazypaver1

Keeks said:


> View attachment 111984


The dirty b!tch


----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Jay.32




----------



## Clubber Lang




----------



## Gab




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Gab




----------



## Milky

Gab said:


> View attachment 112080


The future Mrs Milky right there :thumbup1:


----------



## Gab




----------



## Bulk1

Instant shopping bag muscle gain!


----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Bulk1




----------



## Bulk1




----------



## Dan 45

:lol:


----------



## Nil1436114837




----------



## Jay.32

Nil said:


> View attachment 112177


 :drool:


----------



## K-Rod

Nil said:


> View attachment 112177


Another future Mrs @Milky?


----------



## Milky

K-Rod said:


> Another future Mrs @Milky?


Only if god really does exist !


----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Clubber Lang

after using a kitchen knife dont try and be clever by stabbing the end into a cutting board....your hand might just slip off the handle and down the blade cutting all your tendons........










^^ a close friends hand lol.


----------



## Clubber Lang




----------



## Clubber Lang




----------



## Clubber Lang




----------



## longjohnchafage

Clubber Lang said:


> after using a kitchen knife dont try and be clever by stabbing the end into a cutting board....your hand might just slip off the handle and down the blade cutting all your tendons........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ a close friends hand lol.


He'll not be doing that again then...


----------



## Sambuca

Clubber Lang said:


> after using a kitchen knife dont try and be clever by stabbing the end into a cutting board....your hand might just slip off the handle and down the blade cutting all your tendons........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ a close friends hand lol.


sh1t


----------



## Clubber Lang

Sambuca said:


> sh1t


yeah, had emergency surgery to attach his tendons back. His fingers were just flopping everywhere ha.


----------



## Sambuca

Clubber Lang said:


> yeah, had emergency surgery to attach his tendons back. His fingers were just flopping everywhere ha.


thats brutal mate :/


----------



## longjohnchafage

Clubber Lang said:


> yeah, had emergency surgery to attach his tendons back. His fingers were just flopping everywhere ha.


Is he expected to be able to use them fully once healed?


----------



## Clubber Lang




----------



## rb79

Friend of mine, slipped when cleaning out the roof gutters on his unit and tried to grab hold of the guttering as he slid across it.

4 hr surgery to repair his fingers and tendons


----------



## rb79




----------



## Jay.32

rb79 said:


>


thats better.... I was getting sick of cut up fingers....


----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Milky

Lads

KEEP IT CLEAN.................... please......

:thumbup1:


----------



## Sub-Zero




----------



## Sub-Zero




----------



## Clubber Lang

Sub-Zero said:


>


LOL, i want one!


----------



## Clubber Lang

hamster on steds.....










lol


----------



## Jay.32




----------



## lumpo




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones

holly sh!t!!


----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Clubber Lang

i need a pair of these ha


----------



## Bulk1




----------



## Gab

WTF??


----------



## Milky

Gab said:


> View attachment 112448
> 
> 
> WTF??


X 2


----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## mark_star

Gab said:


> View attachment 112448
> 
> 
> WTF??


it's an exercise skinny people do


----------



## completeconcentration




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab

Hot!!


----------



## Gab




----------



## Milky

Gab said:


> View attachment 112472


Keep it clean mate, last 2 have been moved...


----------



## Gab

Milky said:


> Keep it clean mate, last 2 have been moved...


Boo......Lol


----------



## Dai Jones

Apart from the obv, how small is that dudes thumb


----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## completeconcentration




----------



## mark22

Dai Jones said:


>


lot of wrong there but it had ass


----------



## Matty-boy

Love pretty girls with tattoos!


----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## completeconcentration




----------



## Badonkadonk




----------



## Badonkadonk




----------



## Badonkadonk




----------



## Jay.32




----------



## Badonkadonk




----------



## completeconcentration




----------



## Badonkadonk

I quite this thread, my pics are some how ofensive and don't get approved, great!

what a muscle forum you can't post beautiful women!!?


----------



## completeconcentration

Badonkadonk said:


> I quite this thread, my pics are some how ofensive and don't get approved, great!
> 
> what a muscle forum you can't post beautiful women!!?


In the MA maybe ??? And it's quit not quite


----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Badonkadonk

It's no porn! Just beautiful bodies and covered with clothes!! Even in a virtual world this affect egos... I bet was a female mod

sorry my english babe, isn't my mother language not even my second, once again I apologise.


----------



## completeconcentration

Badonkadonk said:


> It's no porn! Just beautiful bodies and covered with clothes!! Even in a virtual world this affect egos... I bet was a female mod
> 
> sorry my english babe, isn't my mother language not even my second, once again I apologise.


Lol it's fine!

Ps @Milky isn't female


----------



## Jay.32




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Clubber Lang




----------



## completeconcentration




----------



## Milky

completeconcentration said:


> Lol it's fine!
> 
> Ps @Milky isn't female


Whats all that about ?


----------



## completeconcentration

Milky said:


> Whats all that about ?


Some guy was saying the pictures that have been removed was un fair as they wasn't pornagraphic ect! And said they was probably removed as the mod who removed the was a jealous girl or something along those lines


----------



## Jay.32




----------



## Jay.32




----------



## Gab




----------



## K-Rod

Dai Jones said:


>


That's one cool dude.


----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab

How do you get out of this?? Lol


----------



## lumpo

not handling defeat well...


----------



## lumpo




----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> View attachment 113020


Nice!! that one mate


----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Sub-Zero




----------



## HAWKUS

Gab said:


> View attachment 113034
> 
> 
> How do you get out of this?? Lol


They were movable ballards.


----------



## Clubber Lang




----------



## completeconcentration




----------



## Jay.32

Theres no junk food in my fridge


----------



## Jay.32




----------



## shauny13




----------



## Gab




----------



## Clubber Lang




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Gab




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Gab




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Gab




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Gab




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Gab




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Gab

Ouch!!


----------



## crazypaver1

Gab said:


> View attachment 113318
> 
> 
> Ouch!!


Ouch!!


----------



## Papa Lazarou

Gab said:


> View attachment 113318
> 
> 
> Ouch!!


You put your right arm in, your right arm out, in out in out and shake it all about...


----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab

Oh Dear!!!


----------



## mds303

Oh dear indeed!


----------



## Sub-Zero




----------



## achilles88




----------



## Gab

Looks sore!!


----------



## mds303

That will sting in the bath!


----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Gab




----------



## Matt2




----------



## Matt2




----------



## TG123

Sub-Zero said:


>


probably said $19.99


----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Milky

One of my favourite threads this :thumbup1:


----------



## Gab




----------



## mal




----------



## mal




----------



## completeconcentration

mal said:


>


Oooooooffff take the t shirt offffffff!!!


----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Greenspin

@Ashcrapper, do you know this dog?


----------



## Keeks

Just wrong!


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> View attachment 113922
> 
> 
> Just wrong!


mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm stop it x


----------



## Keeks




----------



## Machette

Greenspin said:


> View attachment 113884


Wow this fcukin works! lol


----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## completeconcentration




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## mal




----------



## mal




----------



## Jay.32

mal said:


>


???


----------



## Dai Jones

mal said:


>


Yes I would :whistling:


----------



## mal




----------



## mal




----------



## Jay.32

mal said:


>


Mal is that you driving the boat down the gower??


----------



## mal

lol,i wish..ide like a crack at one of those boats.


----------



## Ashcrapper

mal said:


>


of course that happened


----------



## Gary29

completeconcentration said:


>


It's @The L Man and @lxm


----------



## mal




----------



## mal




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## mal




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Cookie-raider




----------



## Ashcrapper

mal said:


>


thats ace!


----------



## mal

Ashcrapper said:


> thats ace!


i actually watched that a few time before i realised it was london lol,its awesome.


----------



## Ashcrapper

mal said:


> i actually watched that a few time before i realised it was london lol,its awesome.


I know  surprised its not been in the news


----------



## mal




----------



## Ashcrapper

nice pussy


----------



## Ian_Montrose

mal said:


>


Gross! Washing your pussy in the sink!


----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Jay.32

Greenspin said:


> View attachment 114188


 mg: the things I could do with her....


----------



## blackfairie




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## rb79

my brother with public enemy legend chuck d










my old bugeye impreza



















a holiday snack










a solgan i made up lol










a pic i took










and act of jelousey which involved every panel of my old mint 94 wrx import










my old 94 wrx import


----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Jay.32

Gab said:


> View attachment 114288


haha


----------



## Dai Jones

rb79 said:


> my brother with public enemy legend chuck d
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my old bugeye impreza
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a holiday snack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a solgan i made up lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a pic i took
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and act of jelousey which involved every panel of my old mint 94 wrx import
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my old 94 wrx import


I wish people will stop putting pic's up of scoobies...I miss mine


----------



## Carbon-12

LOL.



true story


----------



## Gab




----------



## rb79

Dai Jones said:


> I wish people will stop putting pic's up of scoobies...I miss mine


me too mate, ive got a kia now lol


----------



## Dai Jones

rb79 said:


> me too mate, ive got a kia now lol


:laugh:


----------



## mark_star




----------



## longjohnchafage

mark_star said:


> View attachment 114330


that picture gets worse, the longer you look at it!


----------



## shauny13




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## K-Rod

shauny13 said:


> View attachment 114336


I bet none of you even realised she was using a pussy pad :tongue:


----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## HAWKUS

rb79 said:


> my brother with public enemy legend chuck d
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my old bugeye impreza
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a holiday snack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a solgan i made up lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a pic i took
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and act of jelousey which involved every panel of my old mint 94 wrx import
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my old 94 wrx import


Never considered an evo mate? much better cars


----------



## rb79

HAWKUS said:


> Never considered an evo mate? much better cars


i like evo's but not as good as the impreza


----------



## HAWKUS

rb79 said:


> i like evo's but not as good as the impreza


Was said in jest mate.could just tell you obv liked your scoobys...i know its normally either one or the other haha


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## Gab

At the moment the only woman I'd leave the wife for! :whistling:


----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## TELBOR




----------



## HAWKUS

Can i request more pictures of cars...preferable american classic muscle type cars


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## Cookie-raider

[email protected] said:


> View attachment 114511


That's brilliant lol


----------



## Carbon-12




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Gab




----------



## Greenspin

For some reason I decided to watch Motorway Cops, and this made me laugh. Look at the old school phone they're using in the cop car:


----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## crazypaver1

Keeks you dont half post some sh!t lol


----------



## mal




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## mal




----------



## mal




----------



## mal




----------



## Keeks

crazypaver1 said:


> Keeks you dont half post some sh!t lol


 mg: :lol: Makes me chuckle!


----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## [email protected]

Ouch!


----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## [email protected]

Keeks said:


> View attachment 114795


Hmmm I think my other half does this :cursing:


----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Mighty Sparrow




----------



## [email protected]

I'm just off to play with some matches......... :whistling:


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## rb79

urmmm no its not!


----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## mark_star




----------



## Cookie-raider

[email protected] said:


> View attachment 114806
> 
> 
> I'm just off to play with some matches......... :whistling:


Can I come tooo!! I have 6 boxes


----------



## Milky

rb79 said:


> urmmm no its not!


That escort is the car l want when l can afford a toy !


----------



## saxondale

Milky said:


> That escort is the car l want when l can afford a toy !


just thinking, shame they spoilt that escort. I`ll settle for a Mexico


----------



## Milky

saxondale said:


> just thinking, shame they spoilt that escort. I`ll settle for a Mexico


Or an RS2000 mate, probably drive completely sh*t compared to todays cars but even so, bring it on..


----------



## powerhousepeter

did some one say escort....


----------



## [email protected]

Cookie-raider said:


> Can I come tooo!! I have 6 boxes


Of course, there's plenty of him to go around


----------



## saxondale

wife just asked what I`m looking for now on ebay -

"escort"

didn`t go how I expected, she off to her mothers, apparently the search term was rather broad.


----------



## saxondale

£45,000 FORTY FIVE THOUSAND POUNDS!!!!!


----------



## powerhousepeter

can kiss goodbye to one of these now im engaged :whistling:


----------



## Cookie-raider

[email protected] said:


> Of course, there's plenty of him to go around


Are we going to have to argue who gets what part  x


----------



## Milky

saxondale said:


> £45,000 FORTY FIVE THOUSAND POUNDS!!!!!


Post a link mate..

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Ford-Escort-MK1-Mexico-Cosworth-Engine-/140735734267?pt=Automobiles_UK&hash=item20c480e1fb


----------



## powerhousepeter

saxondale said:


> wife just asked what I`m looking for now on ebay -
> 
> "escort"
> 
> didn`t go how I expected, she off to her mothers, apparently the search term was rather broad.


lol yeah this can go wrong at times


----------



## powerhousepeter

Milky said:


> Post a link mate..
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Ford-Escort-MK1-Mexico-Cosworth-Engine-/140735734267?pt=Automobiles_UK&hash=item20c480e1fb


that mint fare play milky!! i have to say im a mk2 man my self


----------



## [email protected]

Cookie-raider said:


> Are we going to have to argue who gets what part  x


Just take turns I reckon. I get first dibs though because I found him


----------



## powerhousepeter

Milky said:


> Post a link mate..
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Ford-Escort-MK1-Mexico-Cosworth-Engine-/140735734267?pt=Automobiles_UK&hash=item20c480e1fb


that mint fare play milky!! i have to say im a mk2 man my self


----------



## saxondale

Milky said:


> Post a link mate..
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Ford-Escort-MK1-Mexico-Cosworth-Engine-/140735734267?pt=Automobiles_UK&hash=item20c480e1fb


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/RS1600-MK1-Ford-Escort-/290863598384?pt=Automobiles_UK&hash=item43b8d24b30

£45,000.00 dear god.


----------



## Cookie-raider

[email protected] said:


> Just take turns I reckon. I get first dibs though because I found him


Haha fair deal !


----------



## Milky

[email protected] said:


> Just take turns I reckon. I get first dibs though because I found him





Cookie-raider said:


> Haha fair deal !


Sod off you two, important discussion going on in here :lol:


----------



## Milky

saxondale said:
 

> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/RS1600-MK1-Ford-Escort-/290863598384?pt=Automobiles_UK&hash=item43b8d24b30
> 
> £45,000.00 dear god.


Jesus H Christ !


----------



## powerhousepeter

saxondale said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/RS1600-MK1-Ford-Escort-/290863598384?pt=Automobiles_UK&hash=item43b8d24b30
> 
> £45,000.00 dear god.


that is insane!!


----------



## saxondale

Milky said:


> Sod off you two, important discussion going on in here :lol:


girls dont get porn mate - fact.


----------



## [email protected]

Milky said:


> Sod off you two, important discussion going on in here :lol:


It's ok we've sorted our fireman sharing, you can carry on talking abou cars now :sleeping: :yawn: :lol:


----------



## [email protected]

saxondale said:


> girls dont get porn mate - fact.


I like my porn to include hot men not modes of transport :tongue:


----------



## crazypaver1




----------



## Milky

[email protected] said:


> I like my porn to include hot men not modes of transport :tongue:


you freak !

Take your twisted perversions elsewhere please !


----------



## Cookie-raider

[email protected] said:


> I like my porn to include hot men not modes of transport :tongue:


X 2 men + no clothes + uniform + muscles !!

Off to play with matches again you coming @[email protected]


----------



## saxondale

[email protected] said:


> I like my porn to include hot men not modes of transport :tongue:


not wired up right.


----------



## [email protected]

Milky said:


> you freak !
> 
> Take your twisted perversions elsewhere please !


It's ok, you can admit you like hot men porn too. :thumb:


----------



## Milky

[email protected] said:


> It's ok, you can admit you like hot men porn too. :thumb:


Where's my ban hammer !

How very dare you !!


----------



## [email protected]

Cookie-raider said:


> X 2 men + no clothes + uniform + muscles !!
> 
> Off to play with matches again you coming @[email protected]


Of course :thumb:


----------



## [email protected]

Milky said:


> Where's my ban hammer !
> 
> How very dare you !!


Oops sorry, was it a secret? I won't say it again


----------



## Cookie-raider

[email protected] said:


> Oops sorry, was it a secret? I won't say it again


Shhhhhhh Ffs don't tell the whole forum!! He'll go nuts :grinning:


----------



## Cookie-raider

Lol yukky!!


----------



## Cookie-raider

my want!


----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Del Boy 01




----------



## Gab




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Del Boy 01




----------



## Del Boy 01




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Milky

EFC said:


> View attachment 114911


Thats a fu*king awesome pic mate...


----------



## mal




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Greenspin

[email protected] said:


> View attachment 114942


----------



## Keeks




----------



## [email protected]

Pretty


----------



## Keeks




----------



## tony10




----------



## mark22

Greenspin said:


> View attachment 114951


Hate to point it out but that is clearly photoshopped, I have that same lamp here right now, it's a dirt cheap ikea one.


----------



## tony10




----------



## Gab




----------



## jimmywst




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Cookie-raider

Any one speak Japanese! Would love to know the translation


----------



## Cookie-raider

Any one speak Japanese! Would love to know the translation


----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## tony10

how to confuse a traffic warden.


----------



## crazypaver1

tony10 said:


> how to confuse a traffic warden.


What are they i cant see?

P.s im not a confused traffic warden


----------



## tony10

crazypaver1 said:


> What are they i cant see?
> 
> P.s im not a confused traffic warden


they are all used parking tickets.


----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## robzombie




----------



## IronPhil




----------



## robzombie




----------



## IronPhil




----------



## Cookie-raider

rob211080 said:


> View attachment 115044


Heeeeeey!! You stole mine!!


----------



## robzombie

Cookie-raider said:


> Heeeeeey!! You stole mine!!


Sorry if you already posted this,i didn't look through the thread before posting...


----------



## Cookie-raider

rob211080 said:


> Sorry if you already posted this,i didn't look through the thread before posting...


Lol it's okay.


----------



## IronPhil




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## [email protected]

tony10 said:


>


My mind is obviously squeaky clean because I just see a man with cream on his back lol :innocent:


----------



## Cookie-raider

[email protected] said:


> My mind is obviously squeaky clean because I just see a man with cream on his back lol :innocent:


Hmmmm more firemen please!


----------



## Mez

Cookie-raider said:


> Hmmmm more firemen please!


Here you go


----------



## Cookie-raider

Mez said:


> Here you go
> 
> View attachment 115069


Arghhhhh that's a woman

I is not bent!!!


----------



## [email protected]

Cookie-raider said:


> Hmmmm more firemen please!


I think these are more to our liking


----------



## Cookie-raider

[email protected] said:


> I think these are more to our liking
> 
> View attachment 115072
> View attachment 115073
> View attachment 115074
> View attachment 115075
> View attachment 115076


WHOOOOOO happy lady again!!!


----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## [email protected]

Greenspin said:


> View attachment 115081


Yellow! :thumb:


----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Cookie-raider




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## Greenspin

[email protected] said:


> View attachment 115087


I fcuking love this. When I saw it on fb first, I posted it on my wall, twice, pmsl.


----------



## [email protected]

Greenspin said:


> I fcuking love this. When I saw it on fb first, I posted it on my wall, twice, pmsl.


Lol makes me laugh every time I see it


----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Dai Jones

Greenspin said:


> View attachment 115090


I actually might send this to the mrs as we have stopped talking to each other


----------



## Patsy




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Professorx




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Patsy

Dai Jones said:


>


Ghetto ladders! :lol: :lol:


----------



## IronPhil




----------



## IronPhil




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Dai Jones

Greenspin said:


> View attachment 115090





Dai Jones said:


> I actually might send this to the mrs as we have stopped talking to each other


It didn't work she now thinks im a [email protected]


----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Gab




----------



## [email protected]

Dai Jones said:


> It didn't work she now thinks im a [email protected]


Maybe try flowers next time


----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10

worlds tallest dog


----------



## Greenspin




----------



## IronPhil




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## HAWKUS

Dai Jones said:


>


car porn :wub:


----------



## Greenspin

This a bit geeky, but still interesting. It's from last week, in relation to this post date:


----------



## Del Boy 01




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Dai Jones

[email protected] said:


> Maybe try flowers next time


too late for that I think


----------



## Keeks




----------



## Dai Jones

HAWKUS said:


> car porn :wub:


don't worry I was thinking of ya


----------



## mark_star




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Patsy

Dai Jones said:


>


In that case then Dai im a very generous dude, i have past dozens of new toys on :lol:


----------



## Patsy




----------



## IronPhil




----------



## Clubber Lang




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> View attachment 115225


wtf!!


----------



## Harry haddock

Lol saw this in a toilet where I was working at the weekend.... WTF I knew I was doing summat wrong :whistling:


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## CJ

Keeks said:


> View attachment 115236


Is that you in the urinal keeks lmfao.

She must have been mortified


----------



## Cookie-raider

CJ said:


> Is that you in the urinal keeks lmfao.
> 
> She must have been mortified


She should Learn to shut bloody doors lol

Check out the web that's tame compared to others


----------



## Patsy

Cookie-raider said:


> She should Learn to shut bloody doors lol
> 
> *Check out the web that's tame compared to others*


Well post away :lol:


----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## TG123




----------



## Cookie-raider




----------



## Gab




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## CJ

Cookie-raider said:


> She should Learn to shut bloody doors lol
> 
> Check out the web that's tame compared to others


Link


----------



## Cookie-raider

CJ said:


> Link


Check out face book

Embarrassing night club pics ill try get a link up


----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Cookie-raider

CJ said:


> Link


----------



## Gab




----------



## Cookie-raider

@Keeks

Found some bigger ones


----------



## Super_G




----------



## Cookie-raider




----------



## Keeks

Cookie-raider said:


> @Keeks
> 
> Found some bigger ones


 :thumb: I sooooooo want one of those......is that wrong!?!?!


----------



## Super_G

Got to love jezza Kyle freaks

I'm pretty sure only Fans of Scottish football (football?) will get this..


----------



## Cookie-raider




----------



## Cookie-raider

Keeks said:


> :thumb: I sooooooo want one of those......is that wrong!?!?!


Hahaha who cares!!


----------



## CJ

Cookie-raider said:


>


Lmfao...I think ive been in a few of those situations


----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Gab




----------



## Cookie-raider

@[email protected]

Whooooo


----------



## [email protected]

Cookie-raider said:


> @[email protected]
> 
> Whooooo


I'll bring the matches :bounce:


----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> View attachment 115244


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> View attachment 115297


I prefer my pussy! :tongue:


----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> I prefer my pussy! :tongue:


Errrrm.....


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Errrrm.....


I meant this one.......


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> I meant this one.......
> View attachment 115301


Yeah thought so


----------



## Keeks




----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> View attachment 115302


Someone's in a cheeky mood tonight ??


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> I meant this one.......
> View attachment 115301


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish




----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish




----------



## Keeks




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

View attachment 115318


View attachment 115319


----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## Keeks




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

Name that shape


----------



## GShock

Mighty Sparrow said:


>


Who the fcku is she ? Drool Drool


----------



## tony10

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Name that shape


is that kai greene lol


----------



## Jux

Keeks said:


> I prefer my pussy! :tongue:


That's awful too...


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish




----------



## [email protected]

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Name that shape


She's got her boobs on backwards!


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

[email protected] said:


> She's got her boobs on backwards!


Name this shape then lol


----------



## [email protected]

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Name this shape then lol


Upside down lard a**e


----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## IronPhil




----------



## Super_G




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Mjc1

this woman has decended from toad and human intersex... its the only explaination!


----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Cookie-raider

Classy bird!










Charlie tangoed


----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Mighty Sparrow

Only got 1 tattoo


----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## tony10

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Name this shape then lol


has she been shop lifting.


----------



## Greenspin

Not a pictures, but still pretty amusing:


----------



## Cookie-raider

Greenspin said:


> Not a pictures, but still pretty amusing:


Serves him bloody right lol


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Carbon-12




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## longjohnchafage

^ that is rancid!

*edit* this was directed at the fat womans **** flies!


----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Milky

Gab said:


> View attachment 115429


Thats the case for half the fu*king men on here, they THINK they look like Brad yet they actually look like Bean :lol:


----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## mark_star

Milky said:


> Thats the case for half the fu*king men on here, they THINK they look like Brad yet they actually look like Bean :lol:


the other half of us are ok tho'


----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

Keeks said:


> View attachment 115433


----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Cookie-raider

Ackee&Saltfish said:


>


Still cannot understand why woman persist in shaving of their eye brows an then draw them back on?? Wtaf?!!


----------



## [email protected]

Cookie-raider said:


> Still cannot understand why woman persist in shaving of their eye brows an then draw them back on?? Wtaf?!!




For that permanently surprised look!


----------



## mal




----------



## [email protected]

@Cookie-raider


----------



## Gab




----------



## saxondale

[email protected] said:


> @Cookie-raider
> 
> View attachment 115450
> 
> 
> View attachment 115451
> 
> 
> View attachment 115452


second ones photoshopped?


----------



## [email protected]

saxondale said:


> second ones photoshopped?


Is it? I don't mind :tongue:


----------



## Cookie-raider

[email protected] said:


> @Cookie-raider
> 
> View attachment 115450
> 
> 
> View attachment 115451
> 
> 
> View attachment 115452


Nom nom nom fff****ing nom nom nom nom

Need to go change underwear brb


----------



## Cookie-raider

[email protected] said:


> Is it? I don't mind :tongue:


Me neither!!


----------



## [email protected]

Cookie-raider said:


> Nom nom nom fff****ing nom nom nom nom
> 
> Need to go change underwear brb


Lol nothing like a bit of Jason to wet your whistle :thumb:


----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Keeks




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## Keeks




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## Keeks




----------



## DiggyV

Mighty Sparrow said:


> Yeah thats right, its a block of fcuking cheese!!


Its me glands!


----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Gab




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Gab




----------



## Clubber Lang

Keeks said:


> View attachment 115487


these people actually exist?! lol


----------



## Gab




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Gab




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## [email protected]

Oh dear.........


----------



## Gab




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## Mighty Sparrow




----------



## crazypaver1

[email protected] said:


> Oh dear.........
> 
> View attachment 115509


shame she looks like mrs shreck


----------



## no-way

Keeks said:


> View attachment 115487


Have you not seen anyone doing these before? A guy in my gym does them all the time.

http://www.bodybuilding.com/exercises/detail/view/name/smith-machine-leg-press


----------



## [email protected]

crazypaver1 said:


> shame she looks like mrs shreck


Mrs Shrek / clown. She's probably a pretty girl under the face paint.


----------



## Cookie-raider

[email protected] said:


> Mrs Shrek / clown. She's probably a pretty girl under the face paint.


An the eye brows do not forget the eye brows


----------



## Super_G

Saw this and choked on my tea



Also had a wee chuckle at this one


----------



## crazypaver1

[email protected] said:


> Mrs Shrek / clown. She's probably a pretty girl under the face paint.


i still would


----------



## [email protected]

Cookie-raider said:


> An the eye brows do not forget the eye brows


I know! Why? Just....why?!


----------



## [email protected]

crazypaver1 said:


> i still would


I suppose you could stick a bag over her head :thumb:


----------



## Cookie-raider

[email protected] said:


> I know! Why? Just....why?!


Beats me. I know lets shave them off and then draw them back on with pencil!! Ff**** witts!


----------



## crazypaver1

[email protected] said:


> I suppose you could stick a bag over her head :thumb:


well i am a lad and i am filled with 20men worth of testosterone, so bag or no bag, ive done worse haha


----------



## Cookie-raider

crazypaver1 said:


> well i am a lad and i am filled with 20men worth of testosterone, so bag or no bag, ive done worse haha


Lol that's just disgusting or desperate I can't decide which lol ha'


----------



## crazypaver1

Cookie-raider said:


> Lol that's just disgusting or desperate I can't decide which lol ha'


lol thought youd like that


----------



## Keeks

no-way said:


> Have you not seen anyone doing these before? A guy in my gym does them all the time.
> 
> http://www.bodybuilding.com/exercises/detail/view/name/smith-machine-leg-press


Rather him than me! It would end in disaster for me!


----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Cookie-raider

crazypaver1 said:


> lol thought youd like that


I dunno what ever gave you that idea! ;D


----------



## Clubber Lang

[email protected] said:


> Oh dear.........
> 
> View attachment 115509


lol, shes in The Sun today with her tits out.......and theyre look terrible!! lol.

pi$$es me off as she got them done on the NHS at the cost of £4.8k, now the The Sun as paid her to get um out. Think she should give her fee back to the NHS !!


----------



## crazypaver1

Cookie-raider said:


> I dunno what ever gave you that idea! ;D


i know what you naughty girls are like :drool:


----------



## [email protected]

Clubber Lang said:


> lol, shes in The Sun today with her tits out.......and theyre look terrible!! lol.
> 
> pi$$es me off as she got them done on the NHS at the cost of £4.8k, now the The Sun as paid her to get um out. Think she should give her fee back to the NHS !!


She should definitely pay the money back.........and maybe see if they can do something about her face!


----------



## longjohnchafage

[email protected] said:


> She should definitely pay the money back.........and maybe see if they can do something about her face!


I think she should keep her face the way it is.... It brings back fond and comforting memories of Micheal Clark Duncan.


----------



## Cookie-raider

crazypaver1 said:


> i know what you naughty girls are like :drool:


 Oooooh :0 I don't know how you dare!!


----------



## crazypaver1

Cookie-raider said:


> Oooooh :0 I don't know how you dare!!


i think we both know how i dare :tongue:


----------



## Cookie-raider

crazypaver1 said:


> i think we both know how i dare :tongue:


All I know Is you're a raving nutcase!!


----------



## BodyBuilding101

Clubber Lang said:


> these people actually exist?! lol


Is that a poor mans version of a leg press? Seen Zack Khan do that in one of his blogs?


----------



## no-way

Keeks said:


> Rather him than me! It would end in disaster for me!


Yeah me too!


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## crazypaver1




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Cookie-raider




----------



## Gab




----------



## crazypaver1

Gab said:


> View attachment 115557


fcukin well nice dog!


----------



## K1NGCA1N




----------



## Cookie-raider

GULLIBLE


----------



## crazypaver1

Can somebody post the toystory pic again please of buzz an woddy doin sniff with a stripper lol want it on my phone but wont load pics fast enough or proply to go back and find it


----------



## Cookie-raider

crazypaver1 said:


> Can somebody post the toystory pic again please of buzz an woddy doin sniff with a stripper lol want it on my phone but wont load pics fast enough or proply to go back and find it


Ill look


----------



## Cookie-raider

Dai Jones said:


>


This One?

@crazypaver1


----------



## tony10




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Cookie-raider

@[email protected]


----------



## Gab




----------



## Cookie-raider




----------



## Cookie-raider

Gab said:


> View attachment 115582


That's deeeegusting


----------



## Gab

Cookie-raider said:


> That's deeeegusting


I was eating at the time of seeing it, I almost choked!!! :laugh:


----------



## Cookie-raider

Gab said:


> I was eating at the time of seeing it, I almost choked!!! :laugh:


  I think I threw up a little!!


----------



## crazypaver1

Cookie-raider said:


> This One?
> 
> @crazypaver1


Yes! Reps when u get to a pc


----------



## Cookie-raider

crazypaver1 said:


> Yes! Reps when u get to a pc


TA!!


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish




----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

Disclaimer:

If muscle Marcus is reading this, no offence intended in any way shape or form its strictly for amusement purposes only


----------



## Gab




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## Cookie-raider

tony10 said:


>


Wow she squats bro!!!


----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish




----------



## IronPhil

Ackee&Saltfish said:


>


Seems legit....


----------



## Clubber Lang




----------



## Matty-boy

Some more Jodie Minear







Yum!


----------



## Greenspin

This is a bit more than childish, but I laughed:


----------



## kingdale

Ackee&Saltfish said:


>


Anyone who buys a brand with a logo that big needs a slap anyway.


----------



## Brook877




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## nick-h

Keeks said:


> View attachment 115655


that's some ninja ****!


----------



## jimmywst

Keeks said:


> View attachment 115655


I don't know what's more of a concern, the crazy dude with a "kill bill" complex or the fella practising his golf swing in the background.


----------



## blueleaf

:whistling:


----------



## jimmywst

blueleaf said:


> :whistling:
> 
> View attachment 115679


Tbf that's borderline genius


----------



## Milky

jimmywst said:


> Tbf that's borderline genius


I need a congregation and FAST !

FEMALE l may add !


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

jimmywst said:


> Tbf that's borderline genius


I fell for it


----------



## Milky

Dirk McQuickly said:


> I fell for it


Bless you my child :lol:


----------



## jimmywst

Milky said:


> I need a congregation and FAST !
> 
> FEMALE l may add !


I'm kinda glad you slipped that in there.

-as the actress said to the bishop  -


----------



## Guest




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish




----------



## Asouf

View attachment 115740


----------



## Super_G




----------



## robzombie




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## tony10




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## tony10




----------



## ClarkyBoy




----------



## tony10




----------



## robzombie




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Milky

Gab said:


> View attachment 115817


Thats fu*king unbelievable !


----------



## Gab

Milky said:


> Thats fu*king unbelievable !


Begs the question......How???


----------



## Gab




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## Milky

[email protected] said:


> View attachment 115826


Well real women........

No l cant go there...


----------



## [email protected]

Milky said:


> Well real women........
> 
> No l cant go there...


Oh go on............you know you want to :wink:


----------



## Milky

[email protected] said:


> Oh go on............you know you want to :wink:


I would have to ban myself if l did :lol:


----------



## Zola




----------



## [email protected]

Milky said:


> I would have to ban myself if l did :lol:


Just give yourself a stern warning


----------



## Greenspin




----------



## robzombie




----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish




----------



## Dirk McQuickly

[email protected] said:


> View attachment 115826


I'm going out on a limb here. You're a girl, aren't you?


----------



## [email protected]

Dirk McQuickly said:


> I'm going out on a limb here. You're a girl, aren't you?


However did you guess?


----------



## Keenam

[email protected] said:


> View attachment 115826


I am presuming he is getting her to drive him to the pub?


----------



## [email protected]

Keenam said:


> I am presuming he is getting her to drive him to the pub?


Women driving? Whatever next! How very 'new age' of you to suggest such a thing :lol:


----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN

Keeks said:


> View attachment 115869


i think the RSPCC needs to know about this


----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## tony10




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## crazypaver1

tony10 said:


>


Lol is this real? His chest saus fake but his stomach says hes a big lad anyway


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

crazypaver1 said:


> *Lol is this real?* His chest saus fake but his stomach says hes a big lad anyway


Really?


----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## crazypaver1

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Really?


Well you know what its like these days


----------



## Greenspin

Edit:I love her.


----------



## IronPhil




----------



## IronPhil




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Greenspin

Edit: no offense meant, just thought it was a nice picture ; )


----------



## Milky

Greenspin said:


> View attachment 115917


Calm down you, dont want it moving do we :thumbup1:


----------



## Greenspin

Milky said:


> Calm down you, dont want it moving do we :thumbup1:


Haha, ok mate. Was wondering if it was to much.


----------



## Greenspin

View attachment 115918


----------



## IronPhil




----------



## IronPhil




----------



## [email protected]

@Greenspin


----------



## Cookie-raider

[email protected] said:


> @Greenspin
> 
> View attachment 115938


Ate those two really big or the ***** really small


----------



## Cookie-raider

Cookie-raider said:


> Ate those two really big or the ***** really small


Not ate are!!! Stupid phone


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

Cookie-raider said:


> Not ate are!!! Stupid phone


You drunk?


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish




----------



## Cookie-raider

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> You drunk?


Oh if only......


----------



## tony10




----------



## Cookie-raider

Ackee&Saltfish said:


>


That's DISGUSTING


----------



## Milky

Ackee&Saltfish said:


>


Now thats scary !


----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## [email protected]

Cookie-raider said:


> Ate those two really big or the ***** really small


You've quoted the wrong post hun. Sure you haven't had a few too many cookies? :lol:


----------



## Cookie-raider

[email protected] said:


> You've quoted the wrong post hun. Sure you haven't had a few too many cookies? :lol:


No I haven't!! The picture with the lesbians I quoted lol xx sure you've not had too many lol

I quoted the wrong one in the other thread


----------



## tony10




----------



## [email protected]

Ackee&Saltfish said:


>


At least she's practising safe sex......... :lol:


----------



## Cookie-raider

Cookie-raider said:


> Fuxk that's the second time today!!


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

[email protected] said:


> At least she's practising safe sex......... :lol:


Bet the room smells though :no:


----------



## [email protected]

Cookie-raider said:


> No I haven't!! The picture with the lesbians I quoted lol xx sure you've not had too many lol
> 
> I quoted the wrong one in the other thread


I don't get it then. What *****??


----------



## [email protected]

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Bet the room smells though :no:


Mmmm salty


----------



## Cookie-raider

[email protected] said:


> I don't get it then. What *****??


Lol just edited post I had quoted the wrong one Ffs!!! Lol


----------



## tony10




----------



## [email protected]

Cookie-raider said:


> Lol just edited post I had quoted the wrong one Ffs!!! Lol


Lol confused the hell out of me!


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

[email protected] said:


> Mmmm salty


----------



## tony10




----------



## [email protected]

Ackee&Saltfish said:


>


Too far? :lol:


----------



## Cookie-raider

[email protected] said:


> Lol confused the hell out of me!


Confused the hell out of myself lol


----------



## Greenspin

[email protected] said:


> @Greenspin
> 
> View attachment 115938


If they'd have me, I would, pmsl.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

[email protected] said:


> Too far? :lol:


Lost for words












Greenspin said:


> If they'd have me, I would, pmsl.


Please see post no. 2746 and gif above


----------



## [email protected]

Greenspin said:


> If they'd have me, I would, pmsl.


I think you're misunderstanding the term 'lesbian'


----------



## Greenspin

[email protected] said:


> I think you're misunderstanding the term 'lesbian'


No, I said if they'd have me, as in they're lesbians, pmsl. Way out of my league even if they were straight, anyway :lol:


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish




----------



## IronPhil




----------



## Gab




----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

Something doesn't quite add up :confused1:


----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## [email protected]

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Something doesn't quite add up :confused1:


R & R? IVF? Milkman?


----------



## IronPhil

Stuff of dreams!


----------



## Sub-Zero




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish




----------



## IronPhil




----------



## Cookie-raider




----------



## Greenspin

Cancer genes: http://www.the-scientist.com/?articles.view/articleNo/34865/title/Cancer-Gene-Bonanza/

Magnetic charges of matter & antimatter: http://www.livescience.com/28149-antimatter-magnetic-charge-measured.html

Seven sex mating system: http://www.the-scientist.com/?articles.view/articleNo/34876/title/Shuffling-Through-Seven-Sexes/

Down's Syndrome: http://www.the-scientist.com/?articles.view/articleNo/34847/title/New-Down-Syndrome-Protein-Found/

Gene therapy: http://www.the-scientist.com/?articles.view/articleNo/34857/title/Immune-System-Kills-Cancer/

Neanderthal hybrid: http://news.discovery.com/human/evolution/neanderthal-skeleton-provides-evidence-of-interbreeding-with-humans-130327.htm



FB page: I F*ucking Love Science


----------



## Cookie-raider

Greenspin said:


> Cancer genes: http://www.the-scientist.com/?articles.view/articleNo/34865/title/Cancer-Gene-Bonanza/
> 
> Magnetic charges of matter & antimatter: http://www.livescience.com/28149-antimatter-magnetic-charge-measured.html
> 
> Seven sex mating system: http://www.the-scientist.com/?articles.view/articleNo/34876/title/Shuffling-Through-Seven-Sexes/
> 
> Down's Syndrome: http://www.the-scientist.com/?articles.view/articleNo/34847/title/New-Down-Syndrome-Protein-Found/
> 
> Gene therapy: http://www.the-scientist.com/?articles.view/articleNo/34857/title/Immune-System-Kills-Cancer/
> 
> Neanderthal hybrid: http://news.discovery.com/human/evolution/neanderthal-skeleton-provides-evidence-of-interbreeding-with-humans-130327.htm
> 
> View attachment 116006
> 
> 
> FB page: I F*ucking Love Science


Good reads thank you


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Super_G

I think this would make those [email protected] parents think twice about letting their bampot kids run riot


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish




----------



## IronPhil




----------



## [email protected]

@Cookie-raider


----------



## [email protected]

Or lifeguards?


----------



## Greenspin

[email protected] said:


> @Cookie-raider
> 
> View attachment 116063


They've got nothing on my fat-pack. Bet none them actually know how to put out a fire either, pmsl.


----------



## [email protected]

Greenspin said:


> They've got nothing on my fat-pack. Bet none them actually know how to put out a fire either, pmsl.


Lol it's ok, actual fire fighting isn't a skill I require


----------



## Kimball

[email protected] said:


> @Cookie-raider
> 
> View attachment 116063


I'm told to pass on, "that's what she means."


----------



## Cookie-raider

Kimball said:


> I'm told to pass on, "that's what she means."


Whooooohooooo


----------



## Greenspin

Kimball said:


> I'm told to pass on, "that's what she means."





Cookie-raider said:


> Whooooohooooo


So does this mean that @Kimball knows that lovely stomach in real life, or am I missing something, pmsl.


----------



## Sub-Zero




----------



## [email protected]

Greenspin said:


> So does this mean that @Kimball knows that lovely stomach in real life, or am I missing something, pmsl.


The "that's what she means" was from Kimball's wife


----------



## TG123

Ackee&Saltfish said:


>


wtf are the real answers supposed to be then and what kind of test is this :confused1:


----------



## Sub-Zero




----------



## Kimball

Greenspin said:


> So does this mean that @Kimball knows that lovely stomach in real life, or am I missing something, pmsl.


Who knows but Jojo is right!


----------



## Cookie-raider

Kimball said:


> Who knows but Jojo is right!


What did I miss and how did my belly get in the equation lol


----------



## Cookie-raider

Greenspin said:


> So does this mean that @Kimball knows that lovely stomach in real life, or am I missing something, pmsl.


Hey what did I miss and how did my tummy get into the equation lol


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish




----------



## Cookie-raider

Ackee&Saltfish said:


>


Like your new avi!! Was better than the old one


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

Cookie-raider said:


> Like your new avi!! Was better than the old one


Thanking you, can't even remember the previous one


----------



## Cookie-raider

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Thanking you, can't even remember the previous one


You're welcome


----------



## Kimball

Cookie-raider said:


> What did I miss and how did my belly get in the equation lol


Don't know how the sad face got there.

Greenspin wanted to know if we knew each other outside of here, which of course we do.

And with that avi how could your belly not be involved!


----------



## Cookie-raider

Kimball said:


> Don't know how the sad face got there.
> 
> Greenspin wanted to know if we knew each other outside of here, which of course we do.


Well yea I don't go meeting up and sending pictures to complete strangers!!

:tut: honestly


----------



## Kimball

Cookie-raider said:


> Well yea I don't go meeting up and sending pictures to complete strangers!!
> 
> :tut: honestly


Quite right, not sure what people think about us! And the rest is just as nice


----------



## Cookie-raider

Kimball said:


> Quite right, not sure what people think about us!


Doesn't matter what they think! I certainly don't


----------



## Kimball

Cookie-raider said:


> Doesn't matter what they think! I certainly don't


  snap!


----------



## Cookie-raider




----------



## Kimball

Hope @zackamin doesn't see swinging taking over another thread!


----------



## Cookie-raider

Kimball said:


> Hope @zackamin doesn't see swinging taking over another thread!


Think it @zack amin


----------



## Cookie-raider

Cookie-raider said:


> Think it @zack amin


There two different people lol


----------



## Kimball

Cookie-raider said:


> Think it @zack amin


Bloody phone,


----------



## Cookie-raider

Kimball said:


> Bloody phone,


I don't think he would mind! Hopefully

Personally don't know the guy but everyone seems nice enough


----------



## Greenspin

Cookie-raider said:


> Hey what did I miss and how did my tummy get into the equation lol


Basically, I was being thick. Still not sure who knows who, tbh. But I now have a massive case of not caring anymore, pmsl. You have a nice tummy, that's why it came into the equation.


----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Cookie-raider

Greenspin said:


> Basically, I was being thick. Still not sure who knows who, tbh. But I now have a massive case of not caring anymore, pmsl. You have a nice tummy, that's why it came into the equation.


Lol okay that seems fair enought! I don't know jojo personally but I think kimball does I know kimball personally ! He's my fwend 

You're up kate


----------



## Cookie-raider

Omg omg i meant you're up LATE NOT KATE!!

Gonna go hang self now lol


----------



## Greenspin

Cookie-raider said:


> Lol okay that seems fair enought! I don't know jojo personally but I think kimball does I know kimball personally ! He's my fwend
> 
> You're up kate


Ok, well that cleared that mystery up nicely, lmao. Now, not sure how you derived the name Kate from Greenspin, care to explain that, pmsl. I'm just kidding, I saw your second post.


----------



## Kimball

Cookie-raider said:


> Omg omg i meant you're up LATE NOT KATE!!
> 
> Gonna go hang self now lol


Lol, I've just been up Charlie and Elaine but not Jojo or cookie, does that help?

Not sure who Kate is though


----------



## Cookie-raider

Greenspin said:


> Ok, well that cleared that mystery up nicely, lmao. Now, not sure how you derived the name Kate from Greenspin, care to explain that, pmsl. I'm just kidding, I saw your second post.


Lol lol lol lol dunno what else to say! Lol

Very red faced !!


----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Cookie-raider

Greenspin said:


> View attachment 116073


Oh yea @Kimball it's a picture thread


----------



## Greenspin

Cookie-raider said:


> Lol lol lol lol dunno what else to say! Lol
> 
> Very red faced !!


Don't be, haha. I don't find it any more than funny, tbh.


----------



## Cookie-raider

Greenspin said:


> Don't be, haha. I don't find it any more than funny, tbh.


Phew that's okay then


----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Greenspin

Cookie-raider said:


> Phew that's okay then


You're either quite sweet, or taking the p!ss, pmsl. Both are good with me.


----------



## Cookie-raider

Greenspin said:


> You're either quite sweet, or taking the ****, pmsl. Both is good with me.


Promise I'm not taking the pïss  if I was taking the pïss you'd know about it lol


----------



## Kimball

@Cookie-raider better? lol


----------



## Greenspin

Cookie-raider said:


> Promise I'm not taking the pïss  if I was taking the pïss you'd know about it lol


Haha, ok. You're quick, quoted me before I could even edited the comment to have slightly better grammar, and no asterisks.


----------



## Kimball




----------



## Kimball




----------



## Cookie-raider

Greenspin said:


> Haha, ok. You're quick, quoted me before I could even edited the comment to have slightly better grammar, and no asterisks.


I am forever being told off for not pronouncing my words correctly, slurring quite frequently and generally not speaking properly! @Keenam lol however I am generally a rather good writer


----------



## Cookie-raider

Kimball said:


> View attachment 116075
> @Cookie-raider better? lol


Much better dear!!


----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Cookie-raider

Greenspin said:


> View attachment 116079


Haha yes!!!


----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Greenspin

Cookie-raider said:


> Haha yes!!!


Pmsl, thought as much.


----------



## Cookie-raider




----------



## Greenspin

Cookie-raider said:


>


This one is fcuking good!


----------



## Cookie-raider

Greenspin said:


> This one is fcuking good!


Lol I thought that too!!


----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Kimball

Greenspin said:


> View attachment 116083


Most of them on here


----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Sub-Zero




----------



## Sub-Zero




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Gab




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## Cookie-raider




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## Edinburgh




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

Is he at it again?


----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Hartman

Gab said:


> View attachment 116205


Would like to know why.....


----------



## tony10

lets have abit of fire ladies.


----------



## Cookie-raider

tony10 said:


> lets have abit of fire ladies.


Way to go you!!! You've done us all proud


----------



## Edinburgh




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Cookie-raider

Gab said:


> View attachment 116248


FFFFFUUUUCKKKKKKKIIIINNNN HELLLLLLLL


----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## tony10




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Greenspin

I actually go to the bathroom to have a 'leak', so if I could make up memes I would definitely be sad enough to accompany that whimsical point with a pictures of a meme sitting in the bathroom eating a leek, pmsl. @Cookie-raider, I sacrificed the consistency of what I just wrote, in order to be grammatically correct, RE: leak and leek.... I hope you're happy.


----------



## Cookie-raider

Greenspin said:


> View attachment 116279
> 
> 
> I actually go to the bathroom to have a 'leak', so if I could make up memes I would definitely be sad enough to accompany that whimsical point with a pictures of a meme sitting in the bathroom eating a leek, pmsl. @Cookie-raider, I sacrificed the consistency of what I just wrote, in order to be grammatically correct, RE: leak and leek.... I hope you're happy.


Very I have almost had my correct punctuation and grammar fix for the day!!


----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Cookie-raider

Greenspin said:


> View attachment 116282


They like to suck it up! Or in your case lick it :-/ oh dear!?


----------



## Greenspin

Cookie-raider said:


> They like to suck it up! Or in your case lick it :-/ oh dear!?


Now you're just scraping the bottom of the 'lick it' jokes barrel, pmsl. Sort you're self out and take the p!ss properly :lol:


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish




----------



## Milky

@Cookie-raider

Keep it clean in here please..


----------



## Cookie-raider

Milky said:


> @Cookie-raider
> 
> Keep it clean in here please..


Sorry just realised that was a bit to far!  wont happen again


----------



## Cookie-raider

Greenspin said:


> Now you're just scraping the bottom of the 'lick it' jokes barrel, pmsl. Sort you're self out and take the p!ss properly :lol:


Now look what you made me do!


----------



## [email protected]

From a public toilet door.



Does it mean bring a friend?


----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## TG123




----------



## Guest




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## Gab




----------



## tony10




----------



## Gab




----------



## tony10




----------



## Greenspin

Edit: I actually laugh quite a lot when looking at this thread.


----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## [email protected]

Keeks said:


> View attachment 116312


 mg: Is that belly or boobs?


----------



## Cookie-raider

[email protected] said:


> mg: Is that belly or boobs?


I'd rather not know lol


----------



## Sub-Zero




----------



## Cookie-raider

Sub-Zero said:


>


Wicked drawing well done that man


----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## Sub-Zero

Cookie-raider said:


> Wicked drawing well done that man


I know, some real good talent.


----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy

Dai Jones said:


>


wow... amazing...


----------



## Greenspin

I'm not posting this because I like it, I'm posting because after reading it 400 billion times, I still only get the gist of what is being said. Is it just me?



Edit: the way it's written fcuking annoys me, tbh, pmsl.


----------



## Greenspin

View attachment 116335


----------



## Greenspin

View attachment 116336


----------



## mark22

Cookie-raider said:


> Way to go you!!! You've done us all proud


I see what you did, got the right place for it too, most of us in here try  .


----------



## mark22

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> wow... amazing...


Shadows... you don't think that moon real?


----------



## Keenam

Thought the grammar nazis would love this!


----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## [email protected]

Greenspin said:


> I'm not posting this because I like it, I'm posting because after reading it 400 billion times, I still only get the gist of what is being said. Is it just me?
> 
> View attachment 116334
> 
> 
> Edit: the way it's written fcuking annoys me, tbh, pmsl.


I have no idea what that says. I think they just picked random words and spelt them badly. So no, it's not just you


----------



## [email protected]

I can't upload pics from my laptop. Anybody got any idea what the problem might be?


----------



## Edinburgh

I love this thread, the amount of pics i've stolen and put on pussbook is unreal


----------



## Cookie-raider

[email protected] said:


> I can't upload pics from my laptop. Anybody got any idea what the problem might be?


Yes @[email protected] you broke it !!!


----------



## [email protected]

Cookie-raider said:


> Yes @[email protected] you broke it !!!


Lol thanks Cookie. How do I fix it??


----------



## Cookie-raider

[email protected] said:


> Lol thanks Cookie. How do I fix it??


Turn it of and on again if all else fails beat it to death 

Im so helpful 

Try clearing cache and cookies Internet history and try again if that doesn't work I haven't got the faintest idea  .


----------



## Patsy




----------



## [email protected]

Cookie-raider said:


> Turn it of and on again if all else fails beat it to death
> 
> Im so helpful
> 
> Try clearing cache and cookies Internet history and try again if that doesn't work I haven't got the faintest idea  .


Ok I've tried everything I can think of, except beating it to death, but that might be my next option! I'll keep fiddling, see if I can work it out


----------



## Greenspin




----------



## [email protected]

Yay I did it @Cookie-raider. I am a computer genius! :thumb:


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## Cookie-raider

WELL DONE big cheers!!!! @[email protected]


----------



## Cookie-raider

@[email protected]

You could always ask @Greenspin if licking it works??


----------



## [email protected]

Cookie-raider said:


> @[email protected]
> 
> You could always ask @Greenspin if licking it works??


Well my laptop screen could do with a clean :laugh:


----------



## Greenspin

Cookie-raider said:


> @[email protected]
> 
> You could always ask @Greenspin if licking it works??


Probably not, tbh, unless it has a (non-gen. con. worthy content), which I doubt. But I agree with your previous comment, if it's broken, beat it to death - a hammer is my preference.


----------



## Greenspin




----------



## IronPhil




----------



## IronPhil




----------



## IronPhil




----------



## Cookie-raider

Greenspin said:


> Probably not, tbh, unless it has a (non-gen. con. worthy content), which I doubt. But I agree with your previous comment, if it's broken, beat it to death - a hammer is my preference.


The full system computers was the bet you could beat it to death with its own keyboard !!


----------



## Greenspin

Yes, I know @Cookie-raider pot, kettle, black and all that, don't start, pmsl.


----------



## Cookie-raider

Greenspin said:


> View attachment 116370
> 
> 
> Yes, I know @Cookie-raider pot, kettle, black and all that, don't start, pmsl.


Lol hehehe!!!

Kids are distracting me!! Blame them!!


----------



## IronPhil




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## tony10




----------



## Clubber Lang




----------



## tony10

https://www.facebook.com/video/embed?video_id=140597576122094]https://www.facebook.com/video/embed?video_id=140597576122094


----------



## tony10

69ca43b5386146767219e561d80b8086


----------



## Gab




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Gab




----------



## H10dst




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish




----------



## Keenam




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## tony10




----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

Ease up tony tone tone!!!! ^^^


----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## tony10




----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

@tony10 thanks for sharing your collection can we call it quits now please? You definitely win :lol:


----------



## tony10




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10

nice bike


----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## tony10




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## rb79

abit too much in my opinion, looks like a walking chicken


----------



## Gab




----------



## TG123

Keeks said:


> View attachment 116427


it couldn't be much worse


----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## tony10

i guess he hasn't got a squat rack.


----------



## IronPhil




----------



## Keenam

Made me chuckle!


----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Edinburgh

Cookie-raider said:


> The full system computers was the bet you could beat it to death with its own keyboard !!


jesus another member banned?, what happened to Cookie Raider? did she upload/share an inappropriate image?


----------



## Greenspin

edinburgh6982 said:


> jesus another member banned?, what happened to Cookie Raider? did she upload/share an inappropriate image?


Hmm, shame, who's going to post pictures with me post midnight now? And why the fcuk does it show that she is online, pmsl.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish




----------



## BetterThanYou




----------



## huarache

Greenspin said:


>


amazing


----------



## Greenspin

sckeane said:


> amazing


Yeah, I'm convinced, tbh.


----------



## IronPhil




----------



## mark_star




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Edinburgh

Dai Jones said:


>


Haha! genuinely made me laught that one


----------



## Greenspin

Bit geeky this one:


----------



## IronPhil




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## BodyBuilding101

Dai Jones said:


>


OMG...where is the rest? or was the camera man an idiot and zoomed to her face at the wrong time?


----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## IronPhil




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## IronPhil




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish




----------



## IronPhil




----------



## mark22

Ackee&Saltfish said:


>


drug takers this is wrong


----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## Keenam




----------



## robzombie




----------



## robzombie




----------



## robzombie




----------



## Keenam




----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Keeks

Greenspin said:


> View attachment 116688


I do this all the time!! :lol:


----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## crazypaver1

Snow by mine. Up to window ledge!


----------



## Milky

@crazypaver

WHEN ?


----------



## Greenspin

Keeks said:


> I do this all the time!! :lol:


  me to.


----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10

ouch


----------



## J H

tony10 said:


>


Brilliant!


----------



## J H

Its a not a pic but pretty motivational so thought i'd pop it in here


----------



## [email protected]

tony10 said:


>


I was just about to upload this. Brilliant!


----------



## tony10




----------



## crazypaver1

Milky said:


> @crazypaver
> 
> WHEN ?


Last week. Had a lot of snow from fcuking nowhere lol


----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## Keeks




----------



## tony10




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## tony10




----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

Any car fans spot what is going on here?


----------



## fossman

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Any car fans spot what is going on here?


Headlights look like a VW Bora.


----------



## luther1

Chrysler with a Bentley badge


----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## crazypaver1

fossman said:


> Headlights look like a VW Bora.


sad cnut :thumb:


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

luther1 said:


> Chrysler with a Bentley badge


Why would anyone do that :lol:


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Ackee&Saltfish said:


>


Oh! (said with Tony Soprano type inflection)


----------



## crazypaver1

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Oh! (said with Tony Soprano type inflection)


that's awfull!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! The pic not your comment lol


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish




----------



## Ashcrapper

Ackee&Saltfish said:


>


ffs!


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

Ashcrapper said:


> ffs!


Out of 10?


----------



## Ashcrapper

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Out of 10?


I'd give her one


----------



## luther1

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Why would anyone do that :lol:


I might put a Chrysler badge on my Bentley :whistling:


----------



## Jaff0

luther1 said:


> I might put a Chrysler badge on my Bentley :whistling:








Those crazy yanks!


----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## BodyBuilding101

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Any car fans spot what is going on here?


Is there a baboon/lion in the windscreen?

300c are know as the poor mans bentley due to the mods made to them to look like a bentley

Wanted to get one myself, thankfully went with a 5 series...they do look good the ones that are modded tastefully but others look sh1t


----------



## Keenam

Don't know about others but this thought process goes through my head often when I look at FB!


----------



## Gab




----------



## Milky

Gab said:


> View attachment 116729


That is now saved and will be used as and when required :thumbup1:


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish




----------



## Keenam




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Carbon-12




----------



## Greenspin

http://www.odditycentral.com/pics/this-photo-is-actually-a-pencil-perfect-drawing.html


----------



## Ashcrapper

cgospodinov said:


>


which planet is that?


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ashcrapper said:


> which planet is that?


Thats muslimuto mate, you know when people say "send them back to their own place" it basically means this


----------



## Carbon-12

Ashcrapper said:


> which planet is that?




In any event, it's planet Earth...


----------



## Greenspin

cgospodinov said:


> View attachment 116748
> 
> 
> In any event, it's planet Earth...


I'm not sure that Ashcrapper fits either of those categories, pmsl.


----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## Clubber Lang

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Any car fans spot what is going on here?


lol, its a 300c. Got one myself, but not sad enough to put a Bentley badge on my mesh grill ha.

nice motor, got mine in black, looks like a car from The Soprano's lol


----------



## Clubber Lang




----------



## Clubber Lang

this guy is actually asleep! lol


----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## IronPhil




----------



## Ashcrapper

cgospodinov said:


> View attachment 116748
> 
> 
> In any event, it's planet Earth...


Oh yeh, can see it now you have said it. Thought it was one of jupiters moons at first, I'm usually pretty clued up with space stuff as well


----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Keenam




----------



## Keenam




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Gab




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Ballin




----------



## Keeks




----------



## IronPhil




----------



## Keeks




----------



## robzombie

It's not a picture but it made me laugh nothing like watching a chav get a crack..


----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish




----------



## ClarkyBoy




----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

Ballin said:


>


It's well known white people can't eat meat of the bone proper!! I see too many of my white friends tackling a chicken drumstick with a knife and fork!!!! Come on people lol


----------



## Ballin

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> It's well known white people can't eat meat of the bone proper!! I see too many of my white friends tackling a chicken drumstick with a knife and fork!!!! Come on people lol


Haha in Nandos Croydon someone asked if I had finished with my half chicken :lol:


----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Gab




----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish




----------



## Sub-Zero




----------



## IronPhil




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## Gab




----------



## IronPhil




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## jimmywst




----------



## jimmywst




----------



## jimmywst




----------



## jimmywst




----------



## jimmywst




----------



## jimmywst




----------



## jimmywst




----------



## jimmywst




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish




----------



## Guest




----------



## mal




----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish




----------



## Greenspin

Ackee&Saltfish said:


>


Pmsl, I hope this isn't actually a sign in somewhere.


----------



## Badonkadonk




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Badonkadonk




----------



## Badonkadonk




----------



## Badonkadonk

So smart.


----------



## Badonkadonk




----------



## Professorx




----------



## Badonkadonk




----------



## IronPhil




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## Badonkadonk




----------



## Badonkadonk




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Badonkadonk




----------



## Dai Jones

[email protected] said:


> View attachment 117061


 mg: .... :lol:


----------



## [email protected]

Dai Jones said:


> mg: .... :lol:


Lol no offence to the lovely Welsh members


----------



## Dai Jones

[email protected] said:


> Lol no offence to the lovely Welsh members


----------



## Carbon-12




----------



## Professorx




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## Ginger Ben




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## jimmywst

tony10 said:


>


I actually dry wretched ....


----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## robzombie




----------



## robzombie




----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish




----------



## J H




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## J H




----------



## Carbon-12




----------



## Greenspin

This is oldish now, but Donny Shankle is one of my heros, so I'm posting it, pmsl.


----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## J H




----------



## Clubber Lang

J H said:


>


lol, you gotta love the guy!


----------



## Clubber Lang




----------



## Dai Jones

Clubber Lang said:


>


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## tiny76




----------



## tiny76




----------



## IronPhil




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Clubber Lang




----------



## IronPhil




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## IronPhil




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## Milky

tony10 said:


>


This is unfortunately soooooooooooooooo true...


----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## [email protected]

This is definitely me :lol:


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## tony10




----------



## IronPhil




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## IronPhil




----------



## Greenspin

tony10 said:


>


----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## IronPhil




----------



## lxm

God bless USA
































































[


----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Gab




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Gab




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones

@Jay.32 I know you like ya vw's but is you bin like this


----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> @Jay.32 I know you like ya vw's but is you bin like this


no but it will be now!!! cool bins


----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## IronPhil




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## deegan711

.


----------



## Gab




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Greenspin

tony10 said:


>


This is good.


----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish




----------



## Gab




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Milky

tony10 said:


>


That is marriage material :wub:


----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish




----------



## Gab




----------



## IronPhil




----------



## IronPhil




----------



## [email protected]

@Greenspin 



10. Ouch!

9. It's really not a pretty sight.

8. Probably not.

7. No idea.

6. Girls still have to rearrange sometimes too lol.

5. :whistling:

4. 

3. Gross!

2. Yes I do this every day :lol:

1. :thumb:


----------



## Carbon-12

Gab said:


> View attachment 117389


----------



## Carbon-12




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## Carbon-12

they r doin it right lmao


----------



## Dai Jones

IronPhil said:


> View attachment 117396


the mrs?


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Clubber Lang

IronPhil said:


> View attachment 117396


i'll buy 10 vails! lol


----------



## tony10

powerful picture


----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## IronPhil

Dai Jones said:


> the mrs?


I wish mate! Shall we say "an acquaintance"


----------



## Dai Jones

IronPhil said:


> I wish mate! Shall we say "an acquaintance"


happy days


----------



## IronPhil

Clubber Lang said:


> i'll buy 10 vails! lol


You must have one hell of a cleavage to accommodate 10


----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## mal




----------



## robzombie




----------



## Greenspin

IronPhil said:


> I wish mate! Shall we say "an acquaintance"


You're allowed to say fcuk buddy on here, pmsl.


----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## JusNoGood




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## JusNoGood




----------



## ClarkyBoy




----------



## ClarkyBoy




----------



## tony10




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## ClarkyBoy




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10

Lion of Lucerne, Switzerland


----------



## tony10

The underwater World Discus Hotel, which is currently being designed, is going to be Dubai's next big thing.


----------



## tony10




----------



## crazypaver1

tony10 said:


> Lion of Lucerne, Switzerland


My ass!

That cliff has a tash!


----------



## Greenspin




----------



## tony10

Isola, Capri, Italy


----------



## tony10

crazypaver1 said:


> My ass!
> 
> That cliff has a tash!


hey?


----------



## crazypaver1

tony10 said:


> hey?


It means i cant see an animal lol


----------



## JusNoGood

This has got to be my favourite


----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Gab




----------



## Ashcrapper

JusNoGood said:


> This has got to be my favourite
> 
> View attachment 117633


always makes me laugh


----------



## Wavelength

Far and away the weirdest thing I've seen in my gym changing rooms. Not sure what was going on with this...


----------



## Ballin




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## Del Boy 01




----------



## Keenam




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## Keenam

Saw this the other day! Left me wondering if the country is now so poor we have decided Lego should be used as a building material!


----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Carbon-12

Just made this lol.


----------



## Greenspin

cgospodinov said:


> View attachment 117714
> 
> 
> Just made this lol.


Did you draw the face?


----------



## Carbon-12

Greenspin said:


> Did you draw the face?


Nuh lol. Just added the text. :lol:


----------



## Greenspin

cgospodinov said:


> Nuh lol. Just added the text. :lol:


Where can you do this?


----------



## Carbon-12

Greenspin said:


> Where can you do this?


Well I did it on Paint mate but you can do it online as well.

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=add+text+to+pictures&aq=f&oq=add+te&aqs=chrome.0.59j60j57j0j60j0.1130j0&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8


----------



## Greenspin

cgospodinov said:


> Well I did it on Paint mate but you can do it online as well.
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=add+text+to+pictures&aq=f&oq=add+te&aqs=chrome.0.59j60j57j0j60j0.1130j0&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8


Computer stuff isn't my forte. Don't even know if I have a paint type program on my Mac, pmsl.


----------



## Carbon-12

Greenspin said:


> Computer stuff isn't my forte. Don't even know if I have a paint type program on my Mac, pmsl.


Haha! Paint is only on Windows but I'm sure you can use an alternative on Mac. Just use the first two websites from the link I've given you. :bounce:


----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## Greenspin

tony10 said:


>


Haha, where did that come from?


----------



## tony10

Greenspin said:


> Haha, where did that come from?


im having one of them sundays :lol:


----------



## Carbon-12




----------



## Greenspin

tony10 said:


> im having one of them sundays :lol:


You made it?


----------



## Gab




----------



## tony10

Greenspin said:


> You made it?


haha no mate.


----------



## Gab




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Keenam




----------



## Keenam




----------



## Keenam




----------



## PaulB




----------



## PaulB




----------



## PaulB




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Keeks




----------



## tony10

PaulB said:


>


wtf.

she is a classy b1tch.


----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Carbon-12

when u find something decent at the shop :lol:


----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## tony10




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## mrssalvatore

is it okay for anyone to post in here?


----------



## Edinburgh

mrssalvatore said:


> is it okay for anyone to post in here?


of course, post away :thumb:


----------



## Dai Jones

mrssalvatore said:


> is it okay for anyone to post in here?


yes you can


----------



## Slater8486

mrssalvatore said:


> is it okay for anyone to post in here?


Yes but the pics gotta be good!


----------



## mrssalvatore

Slater8486 said:


> Yes but the pics gotta be good!


lstuff like what's already been posted?? (not the same but similar ??)


----------



## Slater8486

mrssalvatore said:


> lstuff like what's already been posted?? (not the same but similar ??)


Am only playing, post what ever pictures you like! :tongue:


----------



## onthebuild

Can you tell I like animals :lol:


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## onthebuild

[email protected] said:


> View attachment 117997












:lol:


----------



## [email protected]

onthebuild said:


> :lol:




:whistling: :lol: :lol:


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## crazypaver1

Dai Jones said:


>


daym thats one pointy ass nose!


----------



## Dai Jones

crazypaver1 said:


> daym thats one pointy ass nose!


haha yeh she gets some sh!t for it doesn't she


----------



## Sambuca

crazypaver1 said:


> daym thats one pointy ass nose!


i have taken quite a liking to jody marsh lately. she is so damaged goods though feel sorry for her


----------



## crazypaver1

Dai Jones said:


> haha yeh she gets some sh!t for it doesn't she


i bet she can smell some sh!t with that honker aswell lol is it natural?


----------



## mrssalvatore

crazypaver1 said:


> i bet she can smell some sh!t with that honker aswell lol is it natural?


i think she has a amazing body for the record. i would love to look as half as good as her without the tattoo.s however i dont think she is particularly pretty.

hope you don't mind me butting in ere


----------



## crazypaver1

mrssalvatore said:


> i think she has a amazing body for the record. i would love to look as half as good as her without the tattoo.s however i dont think she is particularly pretty.
> 
> hope you don't mind me butting in ere


i agree, i think shes tidy, alot better than jordan lol but aswell the tattoos are alot and that skull tattoo on her fanny :confused1:


----------



## BodyBuilding101

crazypaver1 said:


> i agree, i think shes tidy, alot better than jordan lol but aswell the tattoos are alot and that skull tattoo on her fanny :confused1:


Would put me off if i was going down on a woman and she had a skull and cross bones tattoo right above her minge

Didnt she have a nose job? if that the after result, dare to think what it was like before....though this is just an observation


----------



## ClarkyBoy

Genuine google search results, just tried it myself.....


----------



## ClarkyBoy




----------



## Dai Jones

ClarkyBoy said:


> Genuine google search results, just tried it myself.....
> 
> View attachment 118005


jesus just tried it, thats fcuking not on!!


----------



## ClarkyBoy

Dai Jones said:


> jesus just tried it, thats fcuking not on!!


Haha I know!


----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## jimmywst

Was gonna be a smart @rse.....



I failed.


----------



## tony10




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## tony10




----------



## onthebuild

crazypaver1 said:


> i bet she can smell some sh!t with that honker aswell lol is it natural?


It looks like a fvcking builders elbow :lol:

If it isn't natural the surgeon needs shooting.


----------



## saxondale

View attachment 118027


----------



## [email protected]

saxondale said:


> View attachment 118027


Haha! I actually started looking up my letters :lol:


----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## onthebuild

mg:


----------



## crazypaver1

onthebuild said:


> View attachment 118034
> 
> 
> mg:


I fcukin knew you wer filming me you little sh!t


----------



## onthebuild

crazypaver1 said:


> I fcukin knew you wer filming me you little sh!t


You must have changed colour :lol:


----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Sub-Zero




----------



## jimmywst




----------



## crazypaver1

onthebuild said:


> You must have changed colour :lol:


I got sick of orange


----------



## Ballin




----------



## Patsy




----------



## Clubber Lang




----------



## Patsy




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## tony10

wow wow woo


----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10

all that food wears you out.


----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## misshayley




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## MRSTRONG

:whistling:

View attachment 118202


----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones

wonder what he was thinking


----------



## Dai Jones

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Greenspin

Dai Jones said:


>


How do I get this to post it on my facebook. It's weird and hilarious.


----------



## [email protected]

Dai Jones said:


>


Wow! If I tried to do this, I'd end up a bloody mess on the rocks lol.


----------



## Dai Jones

Greenspin said:


> How do I get this to post it on my facebook. It's weird and hilarious.


haven't a clue


----------



## [email protected]

Greenspin said:


> How do I get this to post it on my facebook. It's weird and hilarious.


If you click on it, it takes you to the website. Then click the fb 'like' button and I think that should make it come up on your wall


----------



## IronPhil




----------



## Patsy




----------



## Patsy




----------



## Patsy




----------



## Patsy




----------



## Patsy




----------



## Patsy




----------



## Patsy




----------



## Patsy

:lol:


----------



## Patsy




----------



## Patsy




----------



## Patsy




----------



## Patsy




----------



## Patsy




----------



## Patsy




----------



## Patsy




----------



## [email protected]

Here you go boys. Just the thing for the beach this summer :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

[email protected] said:


> Here you go boys. Just the thing for the beach this summer :lol:
> 
> View attachment 118232


haha fook that


----------



## Gary29

[email protected] said:


> Here you go boys. Just the thing for the beach this summer :lol:
> 
> View attachment 118232


Do they do them in extra large? :whistling:


----------



## onthebuild

[email protected] said:


> Here you go boys. Just the thing for the beach this summer :lol:
> 
> View attachment 118232


Look a bit big, is there a children's department?


----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Greenspin

Gab said:


> View attachment 118261


I should ban you for reminding me of christmas this time of the year.


----------



## Gab




----------



## Nidge

Greenspin said:


> How do I get this to post it on my facebook. It's weird and hilarious.


They don't allow GIFS mate.


----------



## Guest




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## BodyBuilding101

Patsy said:


>


 :lol: :lol:

Can imagine it face planting onto the concrete


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## Keenam




----------



## Sc4mp0

I may as well contribute something.


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## Matt2




----------



## Matt2




----------



## Matt2




----------



## Matt2




----------



## Patsy




----------



## Patsy




----------



## Patsy




----------



## Patsy




----------



## Patsy




----------



## Patsy




----------



## IronPhil




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## IronPhil

For the science geeks


----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Matty-boy




----------



## IronPhil




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## onthebuild




----------



## Greenspin

Keeks said:


> View attachment 118402


Love this, sounds a bit like one of my stock messages for POF, RE:

Roses are red, violets are violet, car insurance is not cheap, sheep do not bleat and unicorns don't exist. Blue flowers are blue, sounds like art is blue too, and maybe yellow, purple and beige. Ring a' ring a' roses, a pocket full of rice, because it is a commodity? I hope to hear from you soon, if you're crazy as me x


----------



## [email protected]

Greenspin said:


> Love this, sounds a bit like one of my stock messages for POF, RE:
> 
> Roses are red, violets are violet, car insurance is not cheap, sheep do not bleat and unicorns don't exist. Blue flowers are blue, sounds like art is blue too, and maybe yellow, purple and beige. Ring a' ring a' roses, a pocket full of rice, because it is a commodity? I hope to hear from you soon, if you're crazy as me x


 mg:


----------



## Greenspin

[email protected] said:


> mg:


It's ok, they do really. I have an argument for that fact they do exist  But people always say that they do exist, haha. Strange, huh?


----------



## [email protected]

Greenspin said:


> It's ok, they do really. I have an argument for that fact they do exist  But people always say that they do exist, haha. Strange, huh?




They are definitely real :thumb:


----------



## Greenspin

[email protected] said:


> View attachment 118457
> 
> 
> They are definitely real :thumb:


Haha, when people say they do exist, I say to them, it doesn't count if you glue a rhino horn onto a horses head, haha. But my reason for their existence is more philosophical than that :lol:


----------



## [email protected]

Greenspin said:


> Haha, when people say they do exist, I say to them, it doesn't count if you glue a rhino horn onto a horses head, haha. But my reason for their existence is more philosophical than that :lol:


Please do share your reason


----------



## onthebuild




----------



## jimmywst




----------



## Greenspin

[email protected] said:


> Please do share your reason


I just looked for my pof message with the full sha-bang of an explanation, but can't find it. However, the crux of the idea was:

If they didn't exist, we wouldn't be able to talk about them. Their existence in a physical sense is only important if we want to be able to reach out and touch them... And there is nothing in the 'rule book' that says we have to be able to touch something to make it real, thoughts, for example.


----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Wavelength

Except that existence applies to concrete concepts, not abstract ones.

Sorry unicorns :crying:


----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## [email protected]

Greenspin said:


> I just looked for my pof message with the full sha-bang of an explanation, but can't find it. However, the crux of the idea was:
> 
> If they didn't exist, we wouldn't be able to talk about them. Their existence in a physical sense is only important if we want to be able to reach out and touch them... And there is nothing in the 'rule book' that says we have to be able to touch something to make it real, thoughts, for example.


I think maybe you have to have been smoking something for this to make sense but I like it :lol:


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## jimmywst




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## saxondale

got a date with me today - LOL
View attachment 118507


----------



## Crazy-Northerner

saxondale said:


> got a date with me today - LOL
> View attachment 118507


dont get it :s


----------



## saxondale

Crazy-Northerner said:


> dont get it :s


LOL - just me and 200 other lucky ticket holders (picture signing session before WWE tonight) Alicia Fox - diva


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## Gab

Samuel L Jackson looking good these days!!


----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## robzombie

Ugly leftist...


----------



## robzombie




----------



## Ballin




----------



## robzombie




----------



## robzombie




----------



## Carbon-12




----------



## tony10

ooops


----------



## robzombie




----------



## robzombie




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Carbon-12

Never fails to make me laugh :lol:


----------



## ClarkyBoy

This


----------



## Ballin

We have all done it....:no:


----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Ballin




----------



## crazypaver1

Dai Jones said:


>


lol why is the left pic in asoem students party and the right got paparazzi :confused1:


----------



## jimmywst




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Greenspin

crazypaver1 said:


> lol why is the left pic in asoem students party and the right got paparazzi :confused1:


Not sure, but someone took the behind picture to, so was probably who ever that was, pmsl. Either way, it's a good set of pictures :lol:


----------



## Sub-Zero




----------



## IronPhil




----------



## onthebuild




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Gab




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Gab




----------



## MakkaL




----------



## MakkaL




----------



## MakkaL

Save the best till last....


----------



## jimmywst




----------



## onthebuild




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## MakkaL




----------



## MakkaL

Gab said:


> View attachment 118800


They finally caught up with the little sh*t, in the UK believe it or not.


----------



## Sub-Zero




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## mds303

That's Victoria falls at devils pool


----------



## IronPhil




----------



## robzombie




----------



## robzombie




----------



## fossman

Not sure if this one has been posted before.


----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## Gab




----------



## tony10




----------



## IronPhil




----------



## Mez




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## [email protected]

Greenspin said:


> View attachment 118930


Haha I've always told my kids to punch them on the nose till it bleeds. Can't stand bullies.

Not that I'm encouraging my children to be violent :whistling:


----------



## Greenspin

[email protected] said:


> Haha I've always told my kids to punch them on the nose till it bleeds. Can't stand bullies.
> 
> Not that I'm encouraging my children to be violent :whistling:


Tbf, when my brother was at school, some d!ck made some racist remarks to him thinking he was hard (we spent a fair bit of time in Spain, so have tans). Our mother said the same thing, basically 'do the right thing, **** him up', pmsl.


----------



## Ballin




----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN

tony10 said:


>


definately a challenge w a n k !


----------



## Gab




----------



## Patsy




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## IronPhil




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10

respect for effort.


----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## Gab




----------



## MakkaL

Gab said:


> View attachment 119145


Fvck me that's horrid,


----------



## tony10




----------



## MakkaL

tony10 said:


>


Link me to this tee!


----------



## saxondale

Prodot said:



> Link me to this tee!


yeah do, I want one


----------



## onthebuild

BSN tshirt guys

http://www.bsnonline.net/merchandise_details/strong.html


----------



## nick-h

cant find it in the UK boooo!


----------



## onthebuild

same apologies, link only applies to us customers.


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## Greenspin

[email protected] said:


> View attachment 119176


I don't know if it's ok to laugh at that, haha.


----------



## Hartman

tony10 said:


>


Yes please! :thumb:


----------



## [email protected]

Greenspin said:


> I don't know if it's ok to laugh at that, haha.


I know, it's wrong but it made me laugh :lol:


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## MakkaL

onthebuild said:


> BSN tshirt guys
> 
> http://www.bsnonline.net/merchandise_details/strong.html


Yes bro,

edit: ahhh =[


----------



## Gab




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## Gab




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Edinburgh

*Next Time Do The Dishes!*


----------



## HAWKUS

Gab said:


> View attachment 117610


Used to do this type of stuff myself,used to shimmy along from one side of the bridge on the little ledge...thinking of it now makes me wanna vomit :lol: my mother came close to visiting her son in a bodybag a few times.


----------



## IronPhil




----------



## BodyBuilding101

edinburgh6982 said:


> *Next Time Do The Dishes!*
> 
> View attachment 119299


Looks at this pic and thinks "THIS IS SPARTA B1TCH!" :innocent:


----------



## Gab




----------



## Matty-boy

Actually saw this today, was just up the road from where I live! Was going round a roundabout and fell off a lo-loader!


----------



## Milky

Matty-boy said:


> Actually saw this today, was just up the road from where I live! Was going round a roundabout and fell off a lo-loader!


ha ha look at the sign on the roundabout, oh the irony :lol:


----------



## Wavelength

That looks like some very bad photoshopping (not to mention apostrophe abuse) over a roundabout sponsorship sign.


----------



## Milky

Wavelength said:


> That looks like some very bad photoshopping (not to mention apostrophe abuse) over a roundabout sponsorship sign.


Yeah l looked again after my post and wondered...


----------



## [email protected]

Wavelength said:


> That looks like some very bad photoshopping (not to mention apostrophe abuse) over a roundabout sponsorship sign.


Haha I didn't notice that, which is very unlike me. Must be coming down with something, possibly apostrophe apathy :lol:


----------



## Matty-boy

Wavelength said:


> That looks like some very bad photoshopping (not to mention apostrophe abuse) over a roundabout sponsorship sign.


Indeed it is


----------



## Wavelength

Matty-boy said:


> Indeed it is


Haha someone needs practice


----------



## Greenspin




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## ClarkyBoy




----------



## ClarkyBoy




----------



## ClarkyBoy




----------



## Matty-boy




----------



## SammyInnit




----------



## Sub-Zero




----------



## Sub-Zero




----------



## Sub-Zero




----------



## Khaos1436114653




----------



## Nidge

Wavelength said:


> That looks like some very bad photoshopping (not to mention apostrophe abuse) over a roundabout sponsorship sign.


Some Councils are thick Mansfield Council recently put a sign up at the new bus station saying Taxi's when it should've said Taxis. There's some thick cnuts work at local Councils nowadays.


----------



## jimmywst




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Ballin




----------



## Gab




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## saxondale

tony10 said:


>


nice shoes


----------



## [email protected]

saxondale said:


> nice shoes


Haha! I was literally just about to say the same thing! :lol:


----------



## Gab




----------



## J H




----------



## J H




----------



## J H




----------



## mal




----------



## Greenspin

64 apparently:

http://scienceblogs.com/startswithabang/2012/07/28/weekend-diversion-triangles-a-puzzle-and-beauty/


----------



## [email protected]

Greenspin said:


> View attachment 119661
> 
> 
> 64 apparently:
> 
> http://scienceblogs.com/startswithabang/2012/07/28/weekend-diversion-triangles-a-puzzle-and-beauty/


I got to 40 but then my eyes went blurry lol


----------



## Greenspin

[email protected] said:


> I got to 40 but then my eyes went blurry lol


Better than I did, haha.


----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## SammyInnit




----------



## Edinburgh

Ignore the date, the camera date was reset. Edinburgh Castle in the winter


----------



## Dai Jones

edinburgh6982 said:


> Ignore the date, the camera date was reset. Edinburgh Castle in the winter
> 
> View attachment 119678


one of the best places I've been to :thumb:


----------



## jimmywst




----------



## onthebuild




----------



## Dai Jones

onthebuild said:


> View attachment 119708


 :thumb:


----------



## Clubber Lang




----------



## Dai Jones

Clubber Lang said:


>


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Sc4mp0




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## onthebuild




----------



## Carbon-12

LMAO


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## Keenam




----------



## Keenam

Everyone knows someone who can do this!


----------



## Keenam

Made me smile!


----------



## Greenspin

onthebuild said:


> View attachment 119767


Do you have to watch Coronation Street/Emmerdal Farm to understand this? Or am I being thick?


----------



## SammyInnit

Greenspin said:


> Do you have to watch Coronation Street/Emmerdal Farm to understand this? Or am I being thick?


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2317606/Bill-Roache-arrested-Coronation-Streets-Ken-Barlow-charged-rape-15-year-old-girl-1967.html


----------



## Greenspin

SammyInnit said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2317606/Bill-Roache-arrested-Coronation-Streets-Ken-Barlow-charged-rape-15-year-old-girl-1967.html


Well that's turned out to be less funny than I thought it might be.


----------



## Greenspin




----------



## mark_star




----------



## [email protected]

Haha somebody changed the shower sign to make a dalek toilet - Paddington Station


----------



## Edinburgh

[email protected] said:


> Haha somebody changed the shower sign to make a dalek toilet - Paddington Station
> 
> View attachment 119835


looks like Dalek's must p!ss out there head judging by their face...damn p!ss heads


----------



## Greenspin




----------



## IronPhil




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Guest




----------



## Keeks

Got some catching up to do in here....and some serious picture posting!


----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Sweat

One of @Bad Alan 's conquests.


----------



## [email protected]

Keeks said:


> View attachment 119891


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Matty-boy




----------



## Matty-boy

For the Breaking Bad fans....










Can't wait for season 5


----------



## Patsy




----------



## Patsy




----------



## Patsy




----------



## Patsy




----------



## BodyBuilding101

Patsy said:


> View attachment 119969


was true for me for 6 years!


----------



## itsme1




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Milky

Keeks said:


> View attachment 120023


Keeks where did you get the vest ?


----------



## jon1




----------



## jon1




----------



## Keeks

Milky said:


> Keeks where did you get the vest ?


Its from the shop that sponsor me. They do hoodies, stringer vests, tshirts, gloves, straps etc all with that logo on. Really cool logo, love wearing their stuff. Am I allowed to have it on my avi?


----------



## Milky

Keeks said:


> Its from the shop that sponsor me. They do hoodies, stringer vests, tshirts, gloves, straps etc all with that logo on. Really cool logo, love wearing their stuff. Am I allowed to have it on my avi?


Yeah course you are you nugget, just like the colour and design that's all :thumbup1:


----------



## [email protected]

Patsy said:


>


What is that?


----------



## Keeks

Milky said:


> Yeah course you are you nugget, just like the colour and design that's all :thumbup1:


Phew....its was either that pic or a picture of a tub of quark! :whistling:

Thanks. I got the vest and they printed it up for me as the smallest size of what they sell is a bit big for me, so just bought my own stuff and got it printed.


----------



## Keeks




----------



## onthebuild

[email protected] said:


> What is that?


A sloth :thumb:


----------



## [email protected]

onthebuild said:


> A sloth :thumb:


Is it? It's the ugliest creature I've ever seen. Bless it's little slothy socks.


----------



## jon1

just laugh to myself looking at angry cats


----------



## onthebuild

[email protected] said:


> Is it? It's the ugliest creature I've ever seen. Bless it's little slothy socks.


----------



## onthebuild




----------



## onthebuild




----------



## onthebuild




----------



## onthebuild




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## Edinburgh

Dai Jones said:


>


Haha! I'm almost 100% sure that's at the Grassmarkets in Edinburgh?


----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Milky

Gab said:


> View attachment 120082


Yep, pretty spot on IMO.


----------



## jon1




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## KIT-KAT

this is amazing!


----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Narwhalmadness




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## jon1




----------



## DiggyV




----------



## TheGift

ewen said:


> :whistling:
> 
> View attachment 118202


skinny c unt


----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Patsy

[email protected] said:


> What is that?


Me on a saturday night out :lol:


----------



## J H

David Luiz laughing as Rafael gets sent off for kicking him:


----------



## Greenspin




----------



## IronPhil




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Narwhalmadness




----------



## skd

wot a good dad


----------



## Narwhalmadness




----------



## Gab

Wooden Church in Norway


----------



## Gab




----------



## onthebuild

Gab said:


> View attachment 120219
> 
> 
> Wooden Church in Norway


looks like ron weasleys house :lol:


----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab

onthebuild said:


> looks like ron weasleys house :lol:


 :lol: so it does.


----------



## Narwhalmadness




----------



## BodyBuilding101

Gab said:


> View attachment 120220


Dogs a saint, other dogs would have gobbled them up faster thana drunken slut :lol:


----------



## Gab




----------



## onthebuild




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Keeks




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## Keeks




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## Gab




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## H10dst




----------



## skd




----------



## [email protected]

tony10 said:


>


Either you were very quick or an expert at posting pics one handed :lol:


----------



## tony10

:rolleye: :innocent:


[email protected] said:


> Either you were very quick or an expert at posting pics one handed :lol:


----------



## 25434

[email protected] said:


> Either you were very quick or an expert at posting pics one handed :lol:


I don't get it...can you be more specific please?.......:laugh:

errrmm...kidding....kidding...trying humour at bed o clock at night...lol

I know, I need to work harder on that one...


----------



## [email protected]

Flubs said:


> I don't get it...can you be more specific please?.......:laugh:
> 
> errrmm...kidding....kidding...trying humour at bed o clock at night...lol
> 
> I know, I need to work harder on that one...


Haha I was trying to think of a gen con suitable way of being more specific..............then I scrolled down :lol:


----------



## Gab




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## mal




----------



## mark_star




----------



## mark_star




----------



## mark_star




----------



## mark_star




----------



## JusNoGood

Few pics from when I lived in India...the Golden Temple Amritsar



Curry anyone?


----------



## JusNoGood

Pic of the Taj taken from the garden on the opposite side if the yamuna...quite rare pic as the Yamuna doesn't normally get so full


----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Stillers




----------



## Stillers




----------



## SammyInnit

Meatgrinder Vs. Arm


----------



## JaneN40

A higher percentage of people can NOT tell who a person is if the face is upside down!

Don't turn your phone / laptop whatever..



Can you?


----------



## Sub-Zero




----------



## Sub-Zero




----------



## Sub-Zero




----------



## Patsy




----------



## Patsy




----------



## H10dst




----------



## Gary29

Patsy said:


>


----------



## Patsy




----------



## DiggyV




----------



## Stillers

Another crossfit...


----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## jon1




----------



## onthebuild

Stillers said:


> Another crossfit...
> 
> View attachment 120458


 :w00t: Future Mrs. Onthebuild :drool:


----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Aggression




----------



## Greenspin

JaneN40 said:


> A higher percentage of people can NOT tell who a person is if the face is upside down!
> 
> Don't turn your phone / laptop whatever..
> 
> View attachment 120403
> 
> 
> Can you?


Is this a trick or is it Brian Cox?


----------



## jon1




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## SammyInnit




----------



## SammyInnit

:wub:


----------



## Sub-Zero




----------



## Sub-Zero




----------



## Sub-Zero




----------



## Sub-Zero




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Gary29

Dai Jones said:


>


I'm gonna bust these kind of moves tonight in the gym, legend of a guy!


----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## [email protected]

Gary29 said:


> I'm gonna bust these kind of moves tonight in the gym, legend of a guy!


Enjoy your trip to A&E then :lol:


----------



## Gab




----------



## Mighty Sparrow




----------



## Patsy

Mighty Sparrow said:


>


That looks tasty as fcuk lol!!


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## jon-kent




----------



## jon-kent




----------



## jon-kent




----------



## Ballin




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## IronPhil




----------



## Mr_Morocco

jon-kent said:


>


 :lol:


----------



## jon-kent




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## SammyInnit




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## onthebuild

tony10 said:


>


Shake, Shake, Shake your money makers... :whistling:


----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## jon1




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## jon1




----------



## jon1




----------



## IronPhil




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Lethagized




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## jon1




----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Clubber Lang

tony10 said:


>


lol....BOOOM!!


----------



## onthebuild

Clubber Lang said:


> lol....BOOOM!!


POW right in the kisser!

Guy looks like the fella from breaking bad!


----------



## Clubber Lang

onthebuild said:


> POW right in the kisser!
> 
> Guy looks like the fella from breaking bad!


lol. Id be surprised if hes not deaf in that ear!

probably left a brown stain in his pants too lol


----------



## Gab




----------



## mal




----------



## jon-kent




----------



## jon-kent




----------



## Gab




----------



## tony10




----------



## jon-kent




----------



## jon-kent

tony10 said:


>


----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## jon-kent

Wtf is this lol


----------



## onthebuild




----------



## Edinburgh




----------



## Edinburgh




----------



## jon-kent




----------



## Noxchi




----------



## scorpio_biker

Daft question I know, but how do I post a gif? I've tried using the insert image option but it's not moving when I preview the post? Thanks


----------



## Edinburgh

scorpio_biker said:


> Daft question I know, but how do I post a gif? I've tried using the insert image option but it's not moving when I preview the post? Thanks


have you tried posting it instead of previewing?, sometimes a GIF won't work if it has certain words in the link like fvck etc


----------



## SammyInnit

If a friend ever leaves their phone lying around and you have enough time to edit their phonebook...


----------



## Sub-Zero




----------



## Sub-Zero




----------



## Sub-Zero




----------



## Sub-Zero




----------



## Patsy

tony10 said:


>


WTF Hahahaha aahhhh!! :lol:


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]1

I need some knickers for my phone. Poor love has been going out commando for the last 2 years! :lol:


----------



## onthebuild

[email protected] said:


> I need some knickers for my phone. Poor love has been going out commando for the last 2 years! :lol:
> 
> View attachment 120625


The ol' slide them to the side for insertion. Classy


----------



## [email protected]

onthebuild said:


> The ol' slide them to the side for insertion. Classy


Well my phone's a classy chick


----------



## Patsy

Here's my iphone cover lol


----------



## [email protected]

Patsy said:


> Here's my iphone cover lol
> 
> View attachment 120626


Haha!! I think @Ashcrapper would like that :lol:


----------



## onthebuild

Fail to prepare.. prepare to be on Jeremy Kyle.


----------



## Lethagized




----------



## Zola




----------



## SammyInnit




----------



## onthebuild

Ok rules are about to be broken, forgive me... this isn't a picture!!! OMG :surrender:

But its too amazing not to share!


----------



## Patsy




----------



## Patsy




----------



## Patsy




----------



## Patsy




----------



## Patsy




----------



## Patsy




----------



## Patsy

Guess who?


----------



## Patsy

:lol:


----------



## onthebuild

Patsy said:


> Guess who?


"Dillon you son of a bitch!"


----------



## jon-kent




----------



## jon-kent




----------



## jon-kent

:lol:


----------



## SammyInnit




----------



## [email protected]

Patsy said:


>


 :confused1: I don't get it.


----------



## IronPhil




----------



## Patsy

[email protected] said:


> :confused1: I don't get it.


Its Bear Grylls, he's an expert survivalist, he drank his own pish on tv to show you how you wont die of dehydration when in the wilderness, dont worry your a woman your not supposed to get it lol


----------



## [email protected]

Patsy said:


> Its Bear Grylls, he's an expert survivalist, he drank his own pish on tv to show you how you wont die of dehydration when in the wilderness, dont worry your a woman your not supposed to get it lol


Oh ok, yes I've heard of him just didn't know what he looks like lol. I think I'd rather die of dehydration personally.


----------



## Clubber Lang




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## JusNoGood

Patsy said:


> Guess who?


Showing there's hope for all of us...well not me I'm too old lol


----------



## rob w

Patsy said:


> Its Bear Grylls, he's an expert survivalist, he drank his own pish on tv to show you how you wont die of dehydration when in the wilderness, dont worry your a woman your not supposed to get it lol


Am i missing something? That isn't Bear Grylls.


----------



## Edinburgh

rob w said:


> Am i missing something? That isn't Bear Grylls.


it is mate, here's the p!ss drinker himself


----------



## jon1




----------



## [email protected]

rob w said:


> Am i missing something? That isn't Bear Grylls.


Are you on your phone? If so, then you can only see Gordon Ramsey. Bear Grylls pops up


----------



## rob w

[email protected] said:


> Are you on your phone? If so, then you can only see Gordon Ramsey. Bear Grylls pops up


Right, thanks.


----------



## jon-kent

Bear grylls loves his pi$$


----------



## Gab




----------



## Stillers




----------



## Stillers




----------



## tony10




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Sub-Zero




----------



## Sub-Zero




----------



## Sub-Zero




----------



## Sub-Zero




----------



## IronPhil




----------



## Matty-boy




----------



## IronPhil




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## jon-kent




----------



## jon-kent




----------



## IronPhil




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## IronPhil




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Edinburgh




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks

mg:


----------



## Milky

Keeks said:


> View attachment 120823
> 
> 
> mg:


Fu*k going near that !!


----------



## Matty-boy

Upbringing changes everything....


----------



## Keeks

Milky said:


> Fu*k going near that !!


Exactly!!! Or he's got tiny tiny small hands and its not actually that big.


----------



## Keeks




----------



## jonesboy

Keeks said:


> View attachment 120822


I like it, talk of the Devil I just put that one on the jokes thread this afternoon.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Gab




----------



## Stillers




----------



## [email protected]

Gab said:


> View attachment 120827


I've done all of them :thumb:


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## skd

[email protected] said:


> View attachment 120839


not me


----------



## [email protected]

skd said:


> not me


Don't believe you lol.

All men turn into wimps at the first sign of a sniffle :tongue:


----------



## skd

[email protected] said:


> Don't believe you lol.
> 
> All men turn into wimps at the first sign of a sniffle :tongue:


im too busy to be bothered by a cold 

maybe if i had a nice woman to care for me then i might put it on a bit


----------



## [email protected]

skd said:


> im too busy to be bothered by a cold
> 
> maybe if i had a nice woman to care for me then i might put it on a bit


Haha see it's all about the sympathy vote :lol:


----------



## Stillers




----------



## Keeks

[email protected] said:


> View attachment 120839


So very true! Think this has been posted in here already but heres whats needed in this situation....


----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## jon1




----------



## saxondale

a dog friend of my dog on facebook (don`t ask) just posted this

View attachment 120870


----------



## Keenam




----------



## Keenam




----------



## Keenam




----------



## Keenam




----------



## jon-kent

saxondale said:


> a dog friend of my dog on facebook (don`t ask) just posted this
> 
> View attachment 120870


Haha ! Ive come home to find my dog had eaten a whole loaf of white bread and half a loaf of brown !


----------



## [email protected]

saxondale said:


> a dog friend of my dog on facebook (*don`t ask*) just posted this
> 
> View attachment 120870


Sorry but I have to ask.......your dog has facebook??


----------



## saxondale

[email protected] said:


> Sorry but I have to ask.......your dog has facebook??


don`t most dogs?


----------



## [email protected]

saxondale said:


> don`t most dogs?


Lol I won't let my kids have facebook so no way am I setting up accounts for my pets :lol:


----------



## saxondale

[email protected] said:


> Lol I won't let my kids have facebook so no way am I setting up accounts for my pets :lol:


bloody things got more friends than I have


----------



## Greenspin

[email protected] said:


> Lol I won't let my kids have facebook so no way am I setting up accounts for my pets


You're a good parent, sounds like your kids will have a chance in this world


----------



## [email protected]

Greenspin said:


> You're a good parent, sounds like your kids will have a chance in this world


Haha try telling that to my kids who think I'm the worst mum in the world because ALL their friends have facebook!

I am close to giving in to my son because he's just turned 14 and my daughter (10) uses Edmodo which is like a children's version. Only other children in her school can access it and it's monitored by the teachers.

I will hold out for as long as possible though


----------



## robzombie




----------



## robzombie




----------



## IronPhil




----------



## Keenam




----------



## Keenam

Made me laugh! Annoying self righteous people is always funny!


----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]

Very wrong but made me laugh


----------



## Gab




----------



## PaulB




----------



## onthebuild

Gab said:


> View attachment 120942


----------



## PaulB




----------



## Gab




----------



## PaulB




----------



## Gab




----------



## [email protected]

@Meatballs79 I'd remove that pic if I were you. Rude pics aren't allowed


----------



## Meatballs79

My apologies Jojo


----------



## [email protected]

Meatballs79 said:


> My apologies Jojo


No probs. Doesn't bother me but rules are rules :lol:


----------



## Aggression




----------



## tamara




----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Aggression said:


> View attachment 120968


he won't leave. how else will he ever hear the words 'rooney' and 'cleverley' in the same sentence?


----------



## Patsy




----------



## Patsy




----------



## Patsy




----------



## Patsy




----------



## Patsy




----------



## Patsy




----------



## Patsy




----------



## Patsy




----------



## Patsy




----------



## Dai Jones

Patsy said:


>


now that is cool :laugh:


----------



## Patsy




----------



## Dai Jones

Patsy said:


> View attachment 120997


awesome would love to do that


----------



## Patsy




----------



## Patsy

Here's @[email protected] hard at work :whistling:

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Patsy




----------



## Patsy




----------



## Patsy




----------



## Patsy




----------



## Patsy




----------



## IronPhil




----------



## jon-kent




----------



## jon-kent




----------



## jon-kent




----------



## jon-kent




----------



## [email protected]

Patsy said:


> Here's @[email protected] hard at work :whistling:
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


You wish I'd show you my ass! :001_tt2:


----------



## MA1984

[email protected] said:


> You wish I'd show you my ass! :001_tt2:


LOL


----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## IronPhil




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Greenspin

IronPhil said:


>


I feel like this is something @Jay.32 would appreciate, tbf.


----------



## Jay.32

oh yes I would!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Greenspin

Jay.32 said:


> oh yes I would!!!!!!!!!!


You competing now mate?


----------



## Edinburgh




----------



## Edinburgh




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## Milky

[email protected] said:


> View attachment 121104


if they were to ever re shoot The Hulk, there's your man.


----------



## [email protected]

Milky said:


> if they were to ever re shoot The Hulk, there's your man.


Haha definitely. He's huuuuge :wub:


----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Sub-Zero




----------



## Sub-Zero




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## IronPhil




----------



## Edinburgh




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Edinburgh




----------



## 25434

Gab said:


> View attachment 121166


Oh lawwwd....now dat dere is proper cute....with bells on...lol


----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10

now thats a painting


----------



## tony10




----------



## Greenspin

tony10 said:


>


I find this more weird than anything else tbf, pmsl.


----------



## Greenspin

View attachment 121244


----------



## Dai Jones

Greenspin said:


> I find this more weird than anything else tbf, pmsl.


just the look she gave did it for me


----------



## Clubber Lang




----------



## Patsy




----------



## Slater8486




----------



## Patsy




----------



## Patsy




----------



## Patsy




----------



## Patsy




----------



## mark_star




----------



## Patsy




----------



## Patsy




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Gab




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Slater8486

http://www.toojokes.com/pdata/t/624.gif


----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Gab




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Patsy




----------



## Patsy




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Gab




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## IronPhil




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## [email protected]

tony10 said:


>


Oooh I want to be able to do that. Fab party trick :thumb:


----------



## Edinburgh




----------



## tony10




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Greenspin

Anyone know how I can add images that are apparently to big?


----------



## Greenspin




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## HAWKUS

Dai Jones said:


>


Is it strange this image almost gives me an erection? lol


----------



## [email protected]

Greenspin said:


> Anyone know how I can add images that are apparently to big?


You could try resizing them in paint


----------



## [email protected]

HAWKUS said:


> Is it strange this image almost gives me an erection? lol


Yep


----------



## mark22

Dai Jones said:


>


Yes


----------



## Greenspin

[email protected] said:


> You could try resizing them in paint


Cool, thanks. Not sure if I have paint? Also if I did, how I'd resize them there is beyond me, tbh. I think said pictures that are to big, will stay to big by the sounds of things, pmsl.


----------



## Sub-Zero




----------



## [email protected]

Greenspin said:


> Cool, thanks. Not sure if I have paint? Also if I did, how I'd resize them there is beyond me, tbh. I think said pictures that are to big, will stay to big by the sounds of things, pmsl.


Haha if you've got paint, there's a resize option at the top. If not, then no idea


----------



## Dai Jones

HAWKUS said:


> Is it strange this image almost gives me an erection? lol


Nope not at all


----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## [email protected]

Greenspin said:


> View attachment 121414


It's a bit small. Any chance you could make it bigger?


----------



## Hudson

[email protected] said:


> It's a bit small. Any chance you could make it bigger?


Not the first time you said that i'm betting


----------



## [email protected]

Hudson said:


> Not the first time you said that i'm betting


 :whistling: :innocent:


----------



## Greenspin

[email protected] said:


> It's a bit small. Any chance you could make it bigger?


No chance :lol:


----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10

Tattoo scarification










that must wreck


----------



## mal




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Greenspin

Gab said:


> View attachment 121431


Took a minute to work out the orientation of this picture, pmsl.


----------



## Noxchi

Gab said:


> View attachment 121431


I'll do that for my little brother , he always sleeping on the couch in the sitting room and its really difficult to convince him to go to bed.


----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Greenspin

Noxchi said:


> I'll do that for my little brother , he always sleeping on the couch in the sitting room and its really difficult to convince him to go to bed.


I think setting fire to the sofa would work to convey the same message also, pmsl.

Edit: I sincerely don't mean with him on it, that would be a step to far imo :lol:


----------



## [email protected]

Greenspin said:


> View attachment 121436


* that's


----------



## Greenspin

[email protected] said:


> * that's


Haha, that's* funny. Well observed Miss Jojo.


----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Edinburgh




----------



## Edinburgh




----------



## Stillers




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## B4PJS




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## Greenspin

B4PJS said:


> View attachment 121504


I think @[email protected] might have 'liked' that picture for reasons other than the humorous comment about training legs, haha.


----------



## [email protected]

Greenspin said:


> I think @[email protected] might have 'liked' that picture for reasons other than the humorous comment about training legs, haha.


Haha nooooo all too skinny for me I'm afraid :tongue:


----------



## Greenspin

[email protected] said:


> Haha nooooo all too skinny for me I'm afraid :tongue:


Ok, I'm willing to believe that, pmsl.


----------



## [email protected]

Greenspin said:


> Ok, I'm willing to believe that, pmsl.


I like 'em huuuge!


----------



## Andy Dee




----------



## Greenspin

[email protected] said:


> I like 'em huuuge!
> 
> View attachment 121510


Haha, I see. Well good luck finding one as huge as that


----------



## B4PJS

andysutils said:


>


That's awesome!


----------



## Andy Dee

B4PJS said:


> That's awesome!


just thought id see what was going down in the picture thread


----------



## [email protected]

Greenspin said:


> Haha, I see. Well good luck finding one as huge as that


I've got one :thumb:

Well not quite that huge but he's a biggun :wub:


----------



## Dai Jones

andysutils said:


>


awesome, I would


----------



## bluejoanna

Dai Jones said:


> awesome would love to do that


They do this in a wild life sanctuary in Christchurch New Zealand - it was pretty freaky just watching it!


----------



## Noxchi

andysutils said:


>


what should we see ? a smiling woman ?


----------



## Greenspin

Noxchi said:


> what should we see ? a smiling woman ?


You should be able to see the full colour version of the negative picture.


----------



## Greenspin




----------



## sined

Greenspin said:


> View attachment 121518


10 mins, still don't see the ocean.


----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## skd




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Marshan

IronPhil said:


>


I have absolutely no idea why, but this is one of the greatest pictures I've ever seen.


----------



## Greenspin




----------



## [email protected]

mixerD1 said:


> I have absolutely no idea why, but this is one of the greatest pictures I've ever seen.


Is it because you like multi coloured cereal?


----------



## jon1

mixerD1 said:


> I have absolutely no idea why, but this is one of the greatest pictures I've ever seen.


you know why? because you love milk, boy that milk looks very nice right now


----------



## Marshan

[email protected] said:


> Is it because you like multi coloured cereal?


What's a multi coloured cereal?


----------



## [email protected]

mixerD1 said:


> What's a multi coloured cereal?


A rainbow in a bowl


----------



## Marshan

Like skittles? Love skittles.


----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## [email protected]

mixerD1 said:


> Like skittles? Love skittles.


Yep. Ooh I love skittles too. Have you had the confused ones?


----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Marshan

[email protected] said:


> Yep. Ooh I love skittles too. Have you had the confused ones?


Nope, but Im more than willing to give a try...nice one, thanks!!


----------



## Keenam




----------



## Keenam




----------



## Keenam




----------



## Gab

Mine is Monster Lover....lol


----------



## Milky

Gab said:


> View attachment 121623
> 
> 
> Mine is Monster Lover....lol


Ha ha, Kitty Pounder !!


----------



## Northern Lass

Milky said:


> Ha ha, Kitty Pounder !!


Meet ... Seductive Slurper


----------



## Milky

YummyMummy said:


> Meet ... Seductive Slurper


I think the test is kicking in coz l got a twinge reading that :lol:


----------



## IronPhil

mixerD1 said:


> I have absolutely no idea why, but this is one of the greatest pictures I've ever seen.


Yeah.... "Absolutely no idea"


----------



## [email protected]

Gab said:


> View attachment 121623
> 
> 
> Mine is Monster Lover....lol


Monster Cuffer.........don't really know what that means lol.


----------



## Milky

[email protected] said:


> Monster Cuffer.........don't really know what that means lol.


No, that's a rubbish one, what the hell is a " cuffer " ?


----------



## [email protected]

Milky said:


> No, that's a rubbish one, what the hell is a " cuffer " ?


I know! I was quite disappointed tbh. I'm going to look for a better one. I saw one on fb a while ago :thumb:


----------



## Guest




----------



## [email protected]

That's better now I'm Kitty Juice


----------



## Milky

[email protected] said:


> View attachment 121627
> 
> 
> That's better now I'm Kitty Juice


I am logging off before l need to ban myself :lol:


----------



## [email protected]

Milky said:


> I am logging off before l need to ban myself :lol:


Lol what's yours on this one?


----------



## Milky

[email protected] said:


> Lol what's yours on this one?


Sugar Ridge :confused1:

I much prefer " two pump chump " :lol:


----------



## 25434

flippin 'eck! I'm queen pumper.....:eek: :scared: :blush: :laugh: and on the other one I'm Bambi Horn....lolololol.....

do we have a smilie with a paper bag over it's head perchance?....hahahaha....


----------



## [email protected]

Flubs said:


> flippin 'eck! I'm queen pumper.....:eek: :scared: :blush: :laugh: and on the other one I'm Bambi Horn....lolololol.....
> 
> do we have a smilie with a paper bag over it's head perchance?....hahahaha....


Haha! Pumping in my house means........ahem........passing wind :lol:

I'd go with Bambi Horn if I were you :thumb:


----------



## 25434

[email protected] said:


> Haha! Pumping in my house means........ahem........passing wind :lol:
> 
> I'd go with Bambi Horn if I were you :thumb:


pmsl.....although I wouldn't do that personally as I'm wayyyeeee to ladylike.....hee heee....

I think you are right...Bambi Horn it is....snigger snigger....and as I don't pass wind either I couldn't possibly be the first one....cough...


----------



## Northern Lass

Flubs said:


> flippin 'eck! I'm queen pumper.....:eek: :scared: :blush: :laugh: and on the other one I'm Bambi Horn....lolololol.....
> 
> do we have a smilie with a paper bag over it's head perchance?....hahahaha....


Trust you to get that one LMAO!!!! :lol: - them blooming eggs !!


----------



## 25434

YummyMummy said:


> Trust you to get that one LMAO!!!! :lol: - them blooming eggs !!


hahaha....ahem......"I stink, therefore I am".......:laugh:


----------



## Northern Lass

Flubs said:


> hahaha....ahem......"I stink, therefore I am".......:laugh:


 :laugh:

stinky pants


----------



## onthebuild

Less talk, more pictures... :whistling:


----------



## Greenspin

onthebuild said:


> Less talk, more pictures... :whistling:


I was wondering if I actually opened the picture thread after looking at this page :lol: no offence ladies.


----------



## [email protected]

onthebuild said:


> Less talk, more pictures... :whistling:





Greenspin said:


> I was wondering if I actually opened the picture thread after looking at this page :lol: no offence ladies.


You're both just jealous of our super hot porn names


----------



## onthebuild

Greenspin said:


> I was wondering if I actually opened the picture thread after looking at this page :lol: no offence ladies.


----------



## onthebuild

[email protected] said:


> You're both just jealous of our super hot porn names


Jealous? 'Fantasia Whip' don't play that sh1t..


----------



## Greenspin

[email protected] said:


> You're both just jealous of our super hot porn names


On the first one of those name things, mine sounded like the name of a gay porn star. Second one wasn't much better, tbh. So I decided not to join in with your porn star naming game, pmsl.


----------



## Edinburgh




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Dirk McQuickly

check these out, CBA copying and pasting each of them individually, but they're why you shouldn't/should shop in walmart (I can't decide which) -

http://beartales.me/2013/01/14/the-latest-crop-of-walmartians/


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## zack amin

I got sweet squealer and lola hooter


----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Greenspin

I hope this isn't deemed offensive to anyone. I think it's hilarious:


----------



## 25434

Pics hey.....urrrmmmm...well here is one of my thumb...minus it's top which I sliced off this morning trying to make rhubarb crumble



A very good reason for to stay out of the kitchen.......


----------



## Milky

Greenspin said:


> I hope this isn't deemed offensive to anyone. I think it's hilarious:


That's just bizarre TBH.


----------



## Edinburgh

Flubs said:


> Pics hey.....urrrmmmm...well here is one of my thumb...minus it's top which I sliced off this morning trying to make rhubarb crumble
> 
> View attachment 121674
> 
> 
> A very good reason for to stay out of the kitchen.......


Did you manage to finish making the crumble?


----------



## 25434

edinburgh6982 said:


> Did you manage to finish making the crumble?


Haha...yes I did but I had to throw the first lot of fruit as it was drenched in blood and bits of thumb........luckily, the crumble topping was on a different table otherwise I would have been cross cos that was the last of the butter....


----------



## Edinburgh

Flubs said:


> Haha...*yes* I did but I had to throw the first lot of fruit as it was drenched in blood and bits of thumb........luckily, the crumble topping was on a different table otherwise I would have been cross cos that was the last of the butter....


----------



## [email protected]

Flubs said:


> Pics hey.....urrrmmmm...well here is one of my thumb...minus it's top which I sliced off this morning trying to make rhubarb crumble
> 
> View attachment 121674
> 
> 
> A very good reason for to stay out of the kitchen.......


Ouch! I had a kitchen related injury earlier too, grated my knuckle.

Hope your thumb's ok now........and your crumble is yummy


----------



## Edinburgh




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## onthebuild

Flubs said:


> Pics hey.....urrrmmmm...well here is one of my thumb...minus it's top which I sliced off this morning trying to make rhubarb crumble
> 
> View attachment 121674
> 
> 
> A very good reason for to stay out of the kitchen.......


I'd have probably weighed myself afterwards to see how much I'd lost :lol:


----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Edinburgh




----------



## Bulk1




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## mal




----------



## Ballin




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## bigmitch69

Hope this comes out. My mates hernia scar.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

These battle wound pics are too much for me man :no:


----------



## [email protected]

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> These battle wound pics are too much for me man :no:


Me too, put me right off my tea :sad:


----------



## Gab

Seems as though your friends don't have much luck, some gruesome pics mate.. mg:


----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## onthebuild

@Milky will understand this terrible state of affairs also I bet...


----------



## Milky

onthebuild said:


> @Milky will understand this terrible state of affairs also I bet...
> 
> View attachment 122038


This is why l have to eat 6 per sitting, l blame Burtons for my obesity problem.


----------



## bigmitch69

Gab said:


> Seems as though your friends don't have much luck, some gruesome pics mate.. mg:


Looks like some have been removed. Sorry if they were too gruesome


----------



## bigmitch69

A puppy pic.


----------



## bigmitch69

Chilling in the van.


----------



## Gab

bigmitch69 said:


> Looks like some have been removed. Sorry if they were too gruesome


Not a problem for me mate, I've seen worse. :thumb:


----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Sub-Zero




----------



## Edinburgh




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## Guest




----------



## tony10




----------



## [email protected]

Dave said:


>


 mg: I feel a bit ill watching that!


----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## Greenspin

Dave said:


>


Wow, I know it's maybe a bit excessive, but when I stroke my cats I wash my hands after, or before I touch food, in the knowledge that they lick there @rses and sometimes eat sh!t, pmsl.


----------



## IronPhil




----------



## Clubber Lang

Skint C4 on Monday, remember seeing this woman?! lol


----------



## IronPhil




----------



## Mighty Sparrow




----------



## IronPhil




----------



## IronPhil




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Greenspin

I don't mean to seem sleazy, but I saw this and it reminded me of your avatar @[email protected]


----------



## Sub-Zero




----------



## Sub-Zero




----------



## IronPhil




----------



## Dai Jones

Sub-Zero said:


>


now that is god damn out of order.....is that a copper on a scooter?


----------



## Dai Jones

IronPhil said:


>


 @Patsy is this your pup


----------



## IronPhil

Dai Jones said:


> @Patsy is this your pup


If it is...disown him now! Scary fcker lol


----------



## Patsy

Dai Jones said:


> @Patsy is this your pup


Mate those dogs are intelligent capable fcukers let me tell you lol


----------



## Dai Jones

Patsy said:


> Mate those dogs are intelligent capable fcukers let me tell you lol


yeh I read about him giving you the slip :laugh:


----------



## IronPhil




----------



## Jaff0

Dai Jones said:


> yeh I read about him giving you the slip :laugh:


Not to mention escape artists, and entirely unconcerned with you, if they're focused on something else.

I've got a husky - almost identical markings to the one in the pic, but he hasn't got blue eyes, though. And I've tried stretchy leads and letting him off his lead on the beach, and neither is very good for letting him roam and have a good run about, because they can often tend to ignore you - which can lead to problems - he's not aggressive, least not with humans, he's a bit daft, dramatic and attention seeking, but doesn't really socialise with other dogs well. But when the odd jogger on the beach sees a fully grown husky bounding over to them, it, apparently (!) is rather intimidating - I wouldn't mind, but all he does when he gets there is sort of sniff around, and expects some fuss. And when you put that in context of them tending to be rather unbothered about what you say or shout whilst you're running over to try and control them, the whole letting them off the lead thing can be frought with issues.

He only tends to be obedient in controlled environments when he's near you, in my example, anyways. Whenever I feed him, he has to sit, then lie down, then wait until I say it's OK before he can go to his bowl. So it's not like they don't have potential to be obedient when there's some kind of imperative. But from a distance, he's probably savvy enough to realise he can pretty much ignore me.

Whenever he goes to the kennels, he really likes it, because he gets to run around in an enclosed paddock.


----------



## Slater8486




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## B4PJS




----------



## IronPhil

B4PJS said:


> View attachment 122200


This is great. Might have to try it 

They're all great. Except the last one. That ones sh*t.


----------



## Guest

Perfectly timed pictures


----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## Edinburgh

[email protected] said:


> View attachment 122234


god that's like porn! not had a drink in over 3 months :drool:


----------



## [email protected]

edinburgh6982 said:


> god that's like porn! not had a drink in over 3 months :drool:


Lol you'll have to have a few to wet the baby's head 

How long to go now?


----------



## Edinburgh

[email protected] said:


> Lol you'll have to have a few to wet the baby's head
> 
> How long to go now?


definitely 

8 days to go :beer:


----------



## [email protected]

edinburgh6982 said:


> definitely
> 
> 8 days to go :beer:


I bet she's had enough now lol, the last week is the worst.


----------



## Edinburgh

[email protected] said:


> I bet she's had enough now lol, the last week is the worst.


yeah, close to cracking point lol

better add a pic to keep things going


----------



## [email protected]

Enjoy your last week of sleep. You need to get enough now to last you for the next 3 years :lol:

Educational picture for you


----------



## IronPhil




----------



## IronPhil




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## IronPhil




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Sub-Zero

Dai Jones said:


> now that is god damn out of order.....is that a copper on a scooter?


I know a proper p1ss take. Yeah looks like a copper


----------



## Sub-Zero




----------



## Sub-Zero




----------



## Sub-Zero




----------



## jon-kent




----------



## jon-kent




----------



## jon-kent




----------



## jon-kent




----------



## Hudson

Sub-Zero said:


>


What a fecking pr1ck. That made me feel sick :2guns:


----------



## Sub-Zero

Hudson said:


> What a fecking pr1ck. That made me feel sick :2guns:


He could have done some serious damge to the lil girl

:thumbdown:


----------



## jon-kent

He proberly didnt expect her to go fcuking flying haha


----------



## welbeck

You gotta love eBays related search function


----------



## Slater8486

B4PJS said:


> View attachment 122200


So going to be doing this when I get home!


----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Gary29

Dai Jones said:


>


I think I'm turning into a girl, welling up here looking at that! :crying:


----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones

faster than a scooby with almost 200m head start


----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## B4PJS

Dai Jones said:


> faster than a scooby with almost 200m head start


Is that a hydrogen peroxide rocket bike? Seen the crazy French dude with one at Santa Pod. Makes a mental noise.


----------



## Dai Jones

B4PJS said:


> Is that a hydrogen peroxide rocket bike? Seen the crazy French dude with one at Santa Pod. Makes a mental noise.


I think so


----------



## Gary29

B4PJS said:


> Is that a hydrogen peroxide rocket bike? Seen the crazy French dude with one at Santa Pod. Makes a mental noise.


Sure is. Takes some balls to try and hang on to that!

http://news.discovery.com/tech/alternative-power-sources/rocket-powered-bike-sets-land-speed-record-130523.htm


----------



## Dai Jones

Gary29 said:


> Sure is. Takes some balls to try and hang on to that!
> 
> http://news.discovery.com/tech/alternative-power-sources/rocket-powered-bike-sets-land-speed-record-130523.htm


fook me didn't realise it was a fookin mountain bike thought it was specialy made :laugh:


----------



## B4PJS

Dai Jones said:


> fook me didn't realise it was a fookin mountain bike thought it was specialy made :laugh:


It is, it's a specially made mountain bike


----------



## B4PJS

Gary29 said:


> Sure is. Takes some balls to try and hang on to that!
> 
> http://news.discovery.com/tech/alternative-power-sources/rocket-powered-bike-sets-land-speed-record-130523.htm


That's the dude who was at the Pod. Proper nutjob.


----------



## bigmitch69

My GFs daughter, taken when she was a few days old.


----------



## bigmitch69

My GFs daughter (now 3) and my bully spying some treats on the kitchen side.


----------



## onthebuild

bigmitch69 said:


> View attachment 122336
> 
> 
> My GFs daughter, taken when she was a few days old.


Love the well placed tren fan :lol:


----------



## jon-kent

bigmitch69 said:


> View attachment 122337
> 
> 
> My GFs daughter (now 3) and my bully spying some treats on the kitchen side.


Haha dog looks wicked mate :laugh:


----------



## Bulk1

Sub-Zero said:


>


love that! :lol:


----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## IronPhil




----------



## IronPhil




----------



## JusNoGood

IronPhil said:


>


Not sure about that one...would still take a fat bird over a ripped bloke :rotfl:


----------



## Hudson

jon-kent said:


> He proberly didnt expect her to go fcuking flying haha


Lol wtf did he expect? 15st lard asr* and 2st kid, you don't have to be feckin einstein to work that one out mate


----------



## jon-kent

Hudson said:


> Lol wtf did he expect? 15st lard asr* and 2st kid, you don't have to be feckin einstein to work that one out mate


Fcuking hell mate was you hurt as a kid in a bed trampoline accident ? You seem pretty angry about it lol


----------



## Wavelength

Hudson said:


> Lol wtf did he expect? 15st lard asr* and 2st kid, you don't have to be feckin einstein to work that one out mate


Despite living in a physical world, some people are literally astounded by basic physical principles. I find that Takeshi's Castle gives the best physics to astonishment ratio, especially if they suddenly need any moderate degree of upper body strength or have to run at something solid.


----------



## Hudson

jon-kent said:


> Fcuking hell mate was you hurt as a kid in a bed trampoline accident ? You seem pretty angry about it lol


lol nah mate, could of broke the poor kids neck tho. Yeah sh1t like that does make me angry i'm just the same watching bellends on you've been framed recording there kids having near fatal accidents, more interested in having a laugh an making £250 than being responsible parents :cursing:


----------



## jon-kent

Wavelength said:


> Despite living in a physical world, some people are literally astounded by basic physical principles. I find that Takeshi's Castle gives the best physics to astonishment ratio, especially if they suddenly need any moderate degree of upper body strength or have to run at something solid.


Or how they all try and win the last bit when no fcuker ever does !!


----------



## IronPhil




----------



## IronPhil




----------



## Al n

Hudson said:


> lol nah mate, could of broke the poor kids neck tho. Yeah sh1t like that does make me angry i'm just the same watching bellends on you've been framed recording there kids having near fatal accidents, more interested in having a laugh an making £250 than being responsible parents :cursing:


I thought it was just me. I watch YBF now and again and my usual reaction is something along the lines of ''put the fcuking camera down and pick him/her up you moron''


----------



## Matty-boy

IronPhil said:


>


Read that as "yeah, she squirts".


----------



## IronPhil

Matty-boy said:


> Read that as "yeah, she squirts".


Well known fact that squatters are also squirters.


----------



## mrssalvatore

IronPhil said:


> Well known fact that squatters are also squirters.


Not true! I do one an not the other


----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## mrssalvatore




----------



## onthebuild




----------



## mal




----------



## tony10

she is hot :drool:


----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## IronPhil

Keeks said:


> View attachment 122409


----------



## IronPhil




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Guest




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## IronPhil




----------



## Greenspin

I'm not a horse fan or anything like that, but I find this caption funny for some reason.


----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Milky

Gab said:


> View attachment 122485


She is human PCT, if that doesn't cause a twinge then you have no future :lol:


----------



## Gab

Milky said:


> She is human PCT, if that doesn't cause a twinge then you have no future :lol:


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## mal




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Milky

Gab said:


> View attachment 122523


You just saved yourself from getting negged for the first one :lol:

Sorry second one.


----------



## saxondale

View attachment 122525


----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Greenspin

Gab said:


> View attachment 122528


In fairness, I would have had a peak too.


----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Gab




----------



## Edinburgh

spotter to help him get the 'Bar' up :whistling:


----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Matty-boy

Now that's a six pack......


----------



## robzombie




----------



## robzombie




----------



## Edinburgh




----------



## [email protected]

edinburgh6982 said:


>


LOL! I could do with a week or two there. I'm obsessed!! :lol:


----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Greenspin

How many faces:


----------



## saxondale

seen this van driving round Sheffield

View attachment 122620


----------



## IronPhil




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## saxondale

lunch today - if you want me to pay, don`t make me wait an hour for a bowl of pasta!

View attachment 122630


----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## tony10




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## onthebuild

My dessert the other evening... Oreo cheesecake and dime bar cheesecake


----------



## onthebuild




----------



## onthebuild




----------



## [email protected]

onthebuild said:


> My dessert the other evening... Oreo cheesecake and dime bar cheesecake


Omg I actually just dribbled a bit :drool:


----------



## Greenspin

onthebuild said:


> My dessert the other evening... Oreo cheesecake and dime bar cheesecake


Where from mate?


----------



## jon-kent

Ive had a dime bar cheesecake before but it looked fcuk all like that !!!

Incase theyve re made them i get the crap version from sainsburys


----------



## zack amin

onthebuild said:


> My dessert the other evening... Oreo cheesecake and dime bar cheesecake


Oreo cheesecake is damn fine ' ferrero Roche cheesecake is amazing


----------



## jason7474utd

onthebuild said:


> My dessert the other evening... Oreo cheesecake and dime bar cheesecake


Are they from get baked in leeds?


----------



## jon-kent

zack amin said:



> ferrero Roche cheesecake is amazing


Where would i find such a cheesecake of the gods ? Lol


----------



## zack amin

jon-kent said:


> Where would i find such a cheesecake of the gods ? Lol


Up north we have the cake and shake places popping up everywhere, don't know if they've clicked on down your neck off the woods yet, they sell all different cheesecakes mate, and they have loads off different chocolate, whichever you want they mix up into an ice cream shake for you, fcuking amazing lol


----------



## jon-kent

zack amin said:


> Up north we have the cake and shake places popping up everywhere, don't know if they've clicked on down your neck off the woods yet, they sell all different cheesecakes mate, and they have loads off different chocolate, whichever you want they mix up into an ice cream shake for you, fcuking amazing lol


No never heard of it mate :sad: we dont get any cool sh!t down here lol


----------



## Mr_Morocco

aye plenty desert shops in bham, hot chocolate fudge cake with ferrero roche ice cream and an oreo milkshake :001_tt2:


----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## ZeroExcuses




----------



## onthebuild

Greenspin said:


> Where from mate?





jason7474utd said:


> Are they from get baked in leeds?


Indeed they are mate!

http://www.get-baked.co.uk/


----------



## onthebuild

Joj[email protected] said:


> Omg I actually just dribbled a bit :drool:


Not going to lie, it was the best cheesecake I've ever had. :001_tt2:


----------



## jon-kent

onthebuild said:


> Not going to lie, it was the best cheesecake I've ever had. :001_tt2:


Get****ed . Com :001_tt2:


----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## jason7474utd

onthebuild said:


> Not going to lie, it was the best cheesecake I've ever had. :001_tt2:


nice one mate seen them on chumpbook before i might have to try them although i dont think they deliver to my area :sad: so will have to drive up sometime


----------



## onthebuild

jason7474utd said:


> nice one mate seen them on chumpbook before i might have to try them although i dont think they deliver to my area :sad: so will have to drive up sometime


Yeah its worth it mate, bit pricey but alright for a treat like


----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Edinburgh

*Don't Be*


----------



## Edinburgh




----------



## Edinburgh




----------



## Bulk1




----------



## Ballin




----------



## Patsy




----------



## Patsy




----------



## Patsy




----------



## Patsy




----------



## Patsy

PMSL! :lol:


----------



## latblaster

^^^^ Nasty.


----------



## Patsy

latblaster said:


> ^^^^ Nasty.


Not what this thread is about is it, sick tbh mate


----------



## tamara

Edinburgh said:


> WTF is that lol


It just popped up on my Facebook, I could've happily gone the rest of the day not seeing that so thought I would share it with my friends on here!


----------



## Sambuca

beefdinner said:


> It just popped up on my Facebook, I could've happily gone the rest of the day not seeing that so thought I would share it with my friends on here!


your not allowed to post gore id remove it before mod bans ur ass


----------



## tamara

Sambuca said:


> your not allowed to post gore id remove it before mod bans ur ass


I'm on my phone it won't delete!


----------



## Edinburgh

definitely gonna need a plaster and a paracetamol for that injury anyway


----------



## Sambuca

beefdinner said:


> I'm on my phone it won't delete!


eeeek duno then lol


----------



## dominimo

post 4850....

fail.

wtf.

going from Droid, hotchick on bike, dog with boner.... to this...

please delete that one when you get a chance.

edit...original# 4850 is gone..

nothing to see here... police business...move along


----------



## dominimo

Edinburgh said:


> definitely gonna need a plaster and a paracetamol for that injury anyway


I hear that winny is good for the joints so perhaps he will take that...

no.. deca... yeah.. deca should fix that right up...

fcuk my eyes...


----------



## dominimo

Patsy said:


> PMSL! :lol:


there's a happy puppy.

I can only imagine why the dog would be this thrilled to put his paws out on his owner...

wait... is the woman even wearing panties.?

what am I looking at here?


----------



## tamara

Sambuca said:


> eeeek duno then lol


I've done it, gone!

What a bloody fuss!


----------



## B4PJS

beefdinner said:


> I've done it, gone!
> 
> What a bloody fuss!


Personally I couldn't see a problem with it


----------



## [email protected]

Ffs! I go to a short meeting and miss all the fun!


----------



## Edinburgh

beefdinner said:


> I've done it, gone!
> 
> What a *bloody* fuss!


It definitely was that's for sure, saved by the skin of your teeth


----------



## dominimo

B4PJS said:


> Personally I couldn't see a problem with it


we've seen worse but apparently the rule is that you can't post gore, dismemberment , beheadings...

although I would be okay with some disemboweling or drawn & quartering with or without the hanging... just draw the line at the other things.

and implied or inferred bestiality is apparently fine. lol.


----------



## Patsy

[email protected] said:


> Ffs! I go to a short meeting and miss all the fun!


Trust me Jo you missed fcuk all, was nothing fun about it tbh


----------



## [email protected]

Patsy said:


> Trust me Jo you missed fcuk all, was nothing fun about it tbh


Actually it sounds like it was a bit gruesome so probably best I didn't see it. I'm a bit of a wimp :lol:


----------



## Edinburgh

[email protected] said:


> Ffs! I go to a short meeting and miss all the fun!


If you've seen the SAW films it was pretty similar :death:


----------



## tamara

Patsy said:


> Trust me Jo you missed fcuk all, was nothing fun about it tbh


But if another member had posted the very same picture it would have been ignored. Just saying. pr**k.


----------



## [email protected]

Edinburgh said:


> If you've seen the SAW films it was pretty similar :death:


Urgh no I haven't seen them and don't plan to either. :no:


----------



## dominimo

B4PJS said:


> Personally I couldn't see a problem with it


out of context, that picture was a bit harsh but nothing extraordinary and many people have seen worse or much worse.

the 'in context' problem is that the overall theme of the pictures were something completely different than having some unfortunate ( and now deceased ) guy go through a freaking rotor , having his arm ripped off and having whatever remains of his torso landing in the main part of the picture. or whatever it was.

someone wasn't paying attention to the over all theme of the thread. I am not going through all the pics but I'd guess that the majority of them were of good looking people in various stages of undress, hot chicks, hot guys hitting the ab shot, lots of TnA, strange tricks and odd photos.

throw this one in there and it produces a profound effect- some would have the 'wtf' response and others would simply laugh.

it makes you wonder though...


----------



## dominimo

beefdinner said:


> But if another member had posted the very same picture it would have been ignored. Just saying. pr**k.


this is complete bs.

guys tear each other a new one all the time.

anyone posting that picture would have been slagged right away

you seem to either not understand the simplest of things , can't follow the flow of the conversation, or do things like this to garner attention to yourself.

but it is fun,, in a train wrecky sort of way.


----------



## tamara

dominimo said:


> out of context, that picture was a bit harsh but nothing extraordinary and many people have seen worse or much worse.
> 
> the 'in context' problem is that the overall theme of the pictures were something completely different than having some unfortunate ( and now deceased ) guy go through a freaking rotor , having his arm ripped off and having whatever remains of his torso landing in the main part of the picture.
> 
> someone wasn't paying attention to the over all theme of the thread. I am not going through all the pics but I'd guess that the majority of them were of good looking people in various stages of undress, hot chicks, hot guys hitting the ab shot, lots of TnA, strange tricks and odd photos.
> 
> throw this one in there and it produces a profound effect- some would have the 'wtf' response and others would simply laugh.
> 
> it makes you wonder though...


The picture was fake though by the way, it's a scene from a film.


----------



## Edinburgh




----------



## tamara

dominimo said:


> this is complete bs.
> 
> guys tear each other a new one all the time.
> 
> anyone posting that picture would have been slagged right away
> 
> you seem to either not understand the simplest of things , can't follow the flow of the conversation, or do things like this to garner attention to yourself.
> 
> but it is fun,, in a train wrecky sort of way.


Is it yeah? I genuinely only looked at the pictures on the last page saw a woman in a swimsuit, a dog with it's lipstick out, forgive me for not getting the theme. I thought it was random pictures so stuck it on. It's gone now. No harm done.

I'd rather have attention through praise not through people thinking I'm a pr**k, I'm embarrassed and that's not a feeling a like.


----------



## Patsy

beefdinner said:


> But if another member had posted the very same picture it would have been ignored. Just saying. pr**k.


How would have it? those kind of things are banned here.. So are insulting other members, pm a mod and complain i dont make the rules

Just for the record though, common sense would tell you not to post something like that here is just sick and people dont want that sh!t on their screens in the living room, just plain weird


----------



## dominimo

bd,, about your embarrassment....

please take a moment to go through your posts.

almost every one of them leads to your embarrassment.

and your response of " forgive me for not getting the theme " can be interpreted as sarcastic by some people .. even though I haven't given it any thought at all. ( edit , in terms of how " I "might think it would be - I am aware of how other people may view it )

The harm you are doing is at a couple of levels and you are not helping.

I am not going to get into the conversation about how you associated random pictures of swimsuits, dogs with boner, hot chick on motorbike with a horrendous fatal injury where the guy is torn apart from limb to limb.

and please give up on this pity siht of yours; how your being female is the major reason, if not exclusive reason , for why people seem to 'pick on you" or whatever you think it is.

guys say the same siht to guys as well.

you're playing both sides of the game.

I've got to eat my rice and protein.

carry on


----------



## zack amin

[email protected] said:


> Actually it sounds like it was a bit gruesome so probably best I didn't see it. I'm a bit of a wimp :lol:


I miised it too, but I'm abit off a wimp swell so good job really lol


----------



## jon-kent

@Patsy


----------



## dominimo

this thread is going to turn into the other threads in which she posts: the entire thread suddenly becomes entirely about BEEFDINNER.

she posts non stop after an initial mild tuss-up.

then people jump in to defend her , and then others take the other side.

and it's all about her.

I want more pics of hot chicks on motorbikes, wearing droid swimwear and holding a bottle of anavar..

Is that too much to ask?


----------



## zack amin

jon-kent said:


> @Patsy


That's a serious hadooken


----------



## Gab




----------



## tamara

Patsy said:


> How would have it? those kind of things are banned here.. So are insulting other members, pm a mod and complain i dont make the rules
> 
> Just for the record though, common sense would tell you not to post something like that here is just sick and people dont want that sh!t on their screens in the living room, just plain weird


But pictures of dogs willies are allowed though! Right the picture has gone ok, less than 5 people would have seen it there is absolutely no damage done here. This place is more emotional than cosmo.


----------



## [email protected]

dominimo said:


> this thread is going to turn into the other threads in which she posts: the entire thread suddenly becomes entirely about BEEFDINNER.
> 
> she posts non stop after an initial mild tuss-up.
> 
> then people jump in to defend her , and then others take the other side.
> 
> and it's all about her.
> 
> I want more pics of hot chicks on motorbikes, wearing droid swimwear and holding a bottle of anavar..
> 
> Is that too much to ask?


Will this do?


----------



## Edinburgh

dominimo said:


> this thread is going to turn into the other threads in which she posts: the entire thread suddenly becomes entirely about BEEFDINNER.
> 
> she posts non stop after an initial mild tuss-up.
> 
> then people jump in to defend her , and then others take the other side.
> 
> and it's all about her.
> 
> *I want more pics of hot chicks on motorbikes, wearing droid swimwear and holding a bottle of anavar..*
> 
> *
> Is that too much to ask?*


sorry this is the best I can do, no anavar in sight though


----------



## Gab




----------



## Patsy

beefdinner said:


> *But pictures of dogs willies* are allowed though! Right the picture has gone ok, less than 5 people would have seen it there is absolutely no damage done here. This place is more emotional than cosmo.


right let me narrow this down for you...

Humour : Allowed

Gore, Dead people : Not allowed

common sense realy


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## Edinburgh

[email protected] said:


> View attachment 122888


Porn :drool:


----------



## tamara

Patsy said:


> right let me narrow this down for you...
> 
> Humour : Allowed
> 
> Gore, Dead people : Not allowed
> 
> common sense realy


But it wasn't real though. It's a scene from a film!!!


----------



## [email protected]

Edinburgh said:


> Porn :drool:


Haha yes it must be for you. Not long now, just tell her to start pushing :lol:


----------



## dominimo

[email protected] said:


> Will this do?
> 
> View attachment 122884


no.


----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## [email protected]

dominimo said:


> no.


Was it the lack of bike that was the problem?

Maybe you'll like this one better


----------



## dominimo

[email protected] said:


> Was it the lack of bike that was the problem?
> 
> Maybe you'll like this one better
> 
> View attachment 122896


getting there.

wait... that chick has that red comb thing on it' head... is that supposed to be a rooster? a guy chick?...

mmm... let me think about that for a minute.


----------



## [email protected]

dominimo said:


> getting there.
> 
> wait... that chick has that red comb thing on it' head... is that supposed to be a rooster? a guy chick?...
> 
> mmm... let me think about that for a minute.


Noooo that's her red hair blowing seductively in the wind :lol:


----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## jon-kent




----------



## jon-kent




----------



## jon-kent




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Mez




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## jon-kent

Gab said:


> View attachment 122910


Looking forward to this fight ! Wont go any different to the 1st though !


----------



## Bulk1




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Edinburgh




----------



## IronPhil




----------



## IronPhil




----------



## BodyBuilding101

a mans Fantasy gym, doubt id get any work done in there though!

Anyone know which company these girls are promoting?

The one in the squat rack and the other one holding the dumbbells...oooft! :devil2:


----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Patsy

Greenspin said:


> View attachment 123008


How cool is that, a butt plug that turns into garden furniture :lol:


----------



## Greenspin

Patsy said:


> How cool is that, a butt plug that turns into garden furniture :lol:


But plug? I take it you never get constipated, pmsl.


----------



## Patsy

Greenspin said:


> But plug? I take it you never get constipated, pmsl.


Ask @[email protected] she's our resident expert, i just do the recipes :lol:


----------



## [email protected]

Patsy said:


> Ask @[email protected] she's our resident expert, i just do the recipes :lol:


I have no idea what you're talking about :innocent:


----------



## Guest

BodyBuilding101 said:


> View attachment 122990
> 
> 
> a mans Fantasy gym, doubt id get any work done in there though!
> 
> Anyone know which company these girls are promoting?
> 
> The one in the squat rack and the other one holding the dumbbells...oooft! :devil2:


With a gym like that id be throwing another 25 plate on every lift!


----------



## Total Rebuild

Edinburgh said:


>


Eminem??? Wtf! That's a Churchill quote. I guess maybe Eminem was just 'sampling' Winstons work.


----------



## IronPhil




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Mez




----------



## Gab

jon-kent said:


> Looking forward to this fight ! Wont go any different to the 1st though !


Looking forward to this also, shame Cat Zingano is injured perhaps it was meant to be that they had a rematch, I think your right though mate the outcome will be the same.


----------



## Bulk1




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## IronPhil




----------



## IronPhil




----------



## lxm




----------



## Ashcrapper

lxm said:


>


 :lol:


----------



## Greenspin

I think this has been done before, but it's still funny:


----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## IronPhil




----------



## Edinburgh




----------



## Edinburgh




----------



## MakkaL




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## mrssalvatore

This one reminds me of my looney husband!!


----------



## Patsy




----------



## B4PJS

Patsy said:


>


I could watch that for hours


----------



## IronPhil




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Total Rebuild

IronPhil said:


>


Perhaps back in the day those names (or variants of them) were indeed names common in the Middle East area. After appearing in the Bible and Christianity subsequently being brought to these shores, they were perhaps adopted by the native inhabitants. This being over 1,000 years ago, we've come to think of them as indiginous names.

Not saying I'm right, but it's a distinct possibility.


----------



## Greenspin

Total Rebuild said:


> Perhaps back in the day those names (or variants of them) were indeed names common in the Middle East area. After appearing in the Bible and Christianity subsequently being brought to these shores, they were perhaps adopted by the native inhabitants. This being over 1,000 years ago, we've come to think of them as indiginous names.
> 
> Not saying I'm right, but it's a distinct possibility.


Dude, who cares, it's just an amusing picture, pmsl.


----------



## IronPhil

Total Rebuild said:


> Perhaps back in the day those names (or variants of them) were indeed names common in the Middle East area. After appearing in the Bible and Christianity subsequently being brought to these shores, they were perhaps adopted by the native inhabitants. This being over 1,000 years ago, we've come to think of them as indiginous names.
> 
> Not saying I'm right, but it's a distinct possibility.


You've just killed my joke mate


----------



## IronPhil




----------



## Total Rebuild

IronPhil said:


> You've just killed my joke mate


lol. Sorry mate. Just ive seen that pic a few times now and wondered. And thanks for not calling me 'single' 'boring' and a 'fcuk' like some.


----------



## Keenam

Genius!!


----------



## Keenam




----------



## Keenam




----------



## Keenam




----------



## Keenam




----------



## Keenam




----------



## Keenam




----------



## Keenam




----------



## Keenam




----------



## Keenam




----------



## saxondale

Keenam said:


> View attachment 123263


admit it - you did it in a Gordon Ramsay voice too


----------



## Keenam

saxondale said:


> admit it - you did it in a Gordon Ramsay voice too


I think that is compulsory!


----------



## defdaz

Total Rebuild said:


> Perhaps back in the day those names (or variants of them) were indeed names common in the Middle East area. After appearing in the Bible and Christianity subsequently being brought to these shores, they were perhaps adopted by the native inhabitants. This being over 1,000 years ago, we've come to think of them as indiginous names.
> 
> Not saying I'm right, but it's a distinct possibility.


Er, dude, their names were translated and / or Anglicised, just like Jesus'.


----------



## IronPhil




----------



## IronPhil




----------



## JusNoGood

Pmsl me second


----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Milky

IronPhil said:


>


Never really been an ar*e man but that pic and @[email protected] avi have converted me :whistling:


----------



## [email protected]

Milky said:


> Never really been an ar*e man but that pic and @[email protected] avi have converted me :whistling:


Lol I wish mine looked like hers!


----------



## Total Rebuild

defdaz said:


> Er, dude, their names were translated and / or Anglicised, just like Jesus'.


Thats kinda what I was trying to say in my long winded confusing narative


----------



## Hudson

Greenspin said:


> View attachment 123303


Benitez supposedly said that when interviewed for the napoli job.


----------



## Edinburgh




----------



## Edinburgh




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## saxondale

View attachment 123346


----------



## IronPhil




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]

Want want want!!!


----------



## robzombie




----------



## Edinburgh

[email protected] said:


> Want want want!!!
> 
> View attachment 123349


I want!


----------



## Madoxx




----------



## Edinburgh

madocks said:


>


the girlfriend is sleeping.....should I or shouldn't I..... :devil2:


----------



## Madoxx

Edinburgh said:


> the girlfriend is sleeping.....should I or shouldn't I..... :devil2:


Do it, but pics too!


----------



## [email protected]

Edinburgh said:


> the girlfriend is sleeping.....should I or shouldn't I..... :devil2:


That should get her labour going :lol:


----------



## Edinburgh

[email protected] said:


> That should get her labour going :lol:


2 days overdue now [email protected] feel similar to this right now


----------



## [email protected]

Edinburgh said:


> 2 days overdue now [email protected] feel similar to this right now


Lol bless. Fresh pineapple is supposed to help get things going.


----------



## Edinburgh

[email protected] said:


> Lol bless. Fresh pineapple is supposed to help get things going.


she actually hates fresh pineapple lol, she's due a membrane/cervix sweep or whatever it's called tomorrow if she doesn't go by then to push things along a bit


----------



## Madoxx

Edinburgh said:


> she actually hates fresh pineapple lol, she's due a membrane/cervix sweep or whatever it's called tomorrow if she doesn't go by then to push things along a bit
> 
> Lol, they call it a sweep, its just a polite way of saying they will ram most of their fist inside ya mrs and poke about for a bit


----------



## [email protected]

madocks said:


> It's not quite that bad lol


----------



## [email protected]

Edinburgh said:


> she actually hates fresh pineapple lol, she's due a membrane/cervix sweep or whatever it's called tomorrow if she doesn't go by then to push things along a bit


Fab, that should get her going. Keep us posted


----------



## Greenspin

Wish I was born in August:


----------



## McGuire86




----------



## IronPhil




----------



## deegan711

.


----------



## [email protected]

Greenspin said:


> Wish I was born in August:
> 
> View attachment 123363


Ah damn I'm 17 days away from being beautiful


----------



## deegan711

..


----------



## Greenspin

[email protected] said:


> Ah damn I'm 17 days away from being beautiful


Does that mean you were born serious haha?


----------



## [email protected]

Greenspin said:


> Does that mean you were born serious haha?


Yes apparently lol.


----------



## Greenspin

[email protected] said:


> Yes apparently lol.


Well apparently I was born romantic, pmsl.


----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Edinburgh

Greenspin said:


> Wish I was born in August:
> 
> View attachment 123363


Born The Most Romantic


----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Sub-Zero




----------



## Sub-Zero




----------



## Sub-Zero




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Edinburgh




----------



## Edinburgh




----------



## Greenspin

Sorry to be a guy ladies, but this is a nice bum worth posting, pmsl:


----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Gab




----------



## IronPhil




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Ballin




----------



## stevieboy100




----------



## Total Rebuild




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## blackfairie




----------



## Patsy




----------



## MakkaL

Best till last


----------



## tamara

Not thread related but look at my new kitten!


----------



## B4PJS

beefdinner said:


> Not thread related but look at my new kitten!


Too damn cute!


----------



## tamara

B4PJS said:


> Too damn cute!


Simba his name is.


----------



## onthebuild

beefdinner said:


> Simba his name is.


In that case you have to get a picture holding him out at arms length like this


----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Bulk1

blackfairie said:


> View attachment 123659
> View attachment 123660


cool 

here's his brother..


----------



## Greenspin




----------



## digitalis




----------



## Jay.32




----------



## Zola




----------



## zack amin

Greenspin said:


> Wish I was born in August:
> 
> View attachment 123363


I'm an August baby


----------



## Slater8486

My Cat after I told him a joke!


----------



## mrssalvatore

Found these two nip wits in my gym this morning had to giggle regarding the dressing like a super model thread!! Pmsl!!


----------



## digitalis

What a pair of throbbers.


----------



## mrssalvatore

digitalis said:


> What a pair of throbbers.


Lol it's f u c k I n g hilarious tho!!


----------



## Greenspin




----------



## mrssalvatore

Greenspin said:


> View attachment 123844


Hehe that's not funny


----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Greenspin

mrssalvatore said:


> Hehe that's not funny


But it is really :lol:


----------



## digitalis




----------



## mrssalvatore

Greenspin said:


> But it is really :lol:


Lol suppose


----------



## digitalis




----------



## digitalis

mrssalvatore said:


> Lol suppose


Jesus thought I was on UKM for a sec, not receiving texts from some clearly uninterested 19 yr old girl fleetingly met on a drunken Thursday night.


----------



## mrssalvatore

digitalis said:


> Jesus thought I was on UKM for a sec, not receiving texts from some clearly uninterested 19 yr old girl fleetingly met on a drunken Thursday night.


19 who why where ??? Eh???


----------



## MakkaL

mrssalvatore said:


> Found these two nip wits in my gym this morning had to giggle regarding the dressing like a super model thread!! Pmsl!!


Cvnt on the left for wearing that tshirt, bigger cvnt on the right for them shorts what's he playing at, what a knobhead


----------



## mrssalvatore

Prodot said:


> Cvnt on the left for wearing that tshirt, bigger cvnt on the right for them shorts what's he playing at, what a knobhead


That's what I thought lol nearly had to change after almost wet myself !!


----------



## IronPhil

mrssalvatore said:


> Found these two nip wits in my gym this morning had to giggle regarding the dressing like a super model thread!! Pmsl!!


Really hope it was leg day


----------



## mrssalvatore

IronPhil said:


> Really hope it was leg day


Leg day ?? Leg day?? They need a bloody everything day

Like get out of my gym day !!


----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Edinburgh

mrssalvatore said:


> Found these two nip wits in my gym this morning had to giggle regarding the dressing like a super model thread!! Pmsl!!


Bet they thought they were loving it asking to get their picture taken....

little do they know the pic was to be used to upload to UK-M to laugh at their expense


----------



## MakkaL




----------



## alchemystical

Gab said:


> View attachment 123851


Uncle Ruckus is appropriate here:


----------



## mrssalvatore

Edinburgh said:


> Bet they thought they were loving it asking to get their picture taken....
> 
> little do they know the pic was to be used to upload to UK-M to laugh at their expense


Hahaha no body cares!! They deserve it!! Bloody nini's!!!!


----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Greenspin

Gab said:


> View attachment 123861


I did that, but the most awesome thing about my childhood was that I flew for a few bref seconds after I jumpt off a bed at my grandma's. But even that might have been a dream.


----------



## Bulk1

mrssalvatore said:


> Found these two nip wits in my gym this morning had to giggle regarding the dressing like a super model thread!! Pmsl!!


I didn't know what nip wits meant, until I saw these gay's.


----------



## Wavelength

Bulk1 said:


> I didn't know what nip wits meant, until I saw these gay's.


Don't be lumping those ****ers in with us homos, we know how to dress and what gyms are for.


----------



## Total Rebuild

I always thought it was 'nit whits' anyway. Guess you learn something new every day.


----------



## stevieboy100




----------



## mrssalvatore

Total Rebuild said:


> I always thought it was 'nit whits' anyway. Guess you learn something new every day.


Trust me the list of names I could have come up with a nothing compared to the ones I chose!


----------



## mrssalvatore




----------



## Edinburgh

James - 1 day old


----------



## [email protected]

@Edinburgh he's gorgeous! Can I be his UK-M auntie? :lol:


----------



## Hudson

Congrats mate, mines 6 months old now :beer:

Special times, difficult, but try to enjoy it best you can.


----------



## Edinburgh

[email protected] said:


> @Edinburgh he's gorgeous! Can I be his UK-M auntie? :lol:


No problem auntie @[email protected] :lol:


----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Greenspin

[email protected] said:


> @Edinburgh he's gorgeous! *Can I be his UK-M auntie? * :lol:


That's beyond a weird question to ask, tbh. Anyway, @Edinburgh can I be his UK-M dad :lol:


----------



## Greenspin




----------



## [email protected]

Greenspin said:


> That's beyond a weird question to ask, tbh. Anyway, @Edinburgh can I be his UK-M dad :lol:


Why is it weird? One big happy family here :lol:


----------



## Ballin




----------



## IronPhil




----------



## JusNoGood

Gab said:


> View attachment 123850


Doesn't train legs tho does he.


----------



## stevieboy100




----------



## deegan711




----------



## deegan711




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Bulk1




----------



## digitalis

Saviles' gunna get ya!


----------



## MakkaL




----------



## robzombie




----------



## PaulB




----------



## PaulB




----------



## PaulB




----------



## PaulB




----------



## PaulB




----------



## PaulB




----------



## PaulB




----------



## PaulB




----------



## PaulB




----------



## PaulB




----------



## stevieboy100




----------



## arnoldisnumerou

Just forwarded this to one of the fatties at work.


----------



## Jaff0

This time last year I was in Hong Kong (after being in China for a while), and where I was staying in Hong Kong (Hong Kong island, not Kowloon) my view from the restaurant where I had breakfast every morning was this:-



So I felt compelled to go and get a better view of the sign...



After a while of wandering 'round, though, the novelty wore off - there were loads of shops with "Fook" in the name, none quite as epic as "king fook" though. It's the little things, that keep the ****** amused...


----------



## stevieboy100




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Sub-Zero




----------



## saxondale

Sub-Zero said:


>


in that case I have an awesome adulthood too - we were throwing them at the youngest for hours last night!


----------



## saxondale

had to stop when he started crying - cry baby.


----------



## [email protected]

saxondale said:


> had to stop when he started crying - cry baby.


Haha I bought some for my kids a while ago and they were banging them on the patio. Next door came and complained that they were scaring her cat. Miserable old trout!


----------



## Gab




----------



## PaulB




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Sub-Zero




----------



## Sub-Zero

:lol:


----------



## McGuire86




----------



## MakkaL

LUL


----------



## McGuire86




----------



## PaulB




----------



## PaulB




----------



## PaulB




----------



## PaulB




----------



## IronPhil




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## MakkaL

PaulB said:


>


wan king path brilliant


----------



## Guest

Lovely aint it....,


----------



## Greenspin




----------



## PaulB




----------



## jon1

tkd67 said:


> Lovely aint it....,
> 
> View attachment 124214


 my little baby ( no my pic)


----------



## Greenspin

tkd67 said:


> Lovely aint it....,
> 
> View attachment 124214





jon1 said:


> View attachment 124239
> my little baby ( no my pic)


Are these for animal hunting, or shooting targets, etc?


----------



## PaulB




----------



## Al n

jon1 said:


> View attachment 124239
> my little baby ( no my pic)


I bet it takes longer to say ''BOO!'' than it does to empty that magazine hanging off the side of that. Are we talking C.O.D. here or are you guys serving?


----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Guest

Greenspin said:


> Are these for animal hunting, or shooting targets, etc?


Targets mate, I think my cert would have taken for ever, applying for quarry also, would have ended up to old to shoot... :lol:


----------



## Guest

Al n said:


> I bet it takes longer to say ''BOO!'' than it does to empty that magazine hanging off the side of that. Are we talking C.O.D. here or are you guys serving?


Civi target shooter...


----------



## Al n

tkd67 said:


> Civi target shooter...


Civilian targets? No, I'm just joking.

How do you get into this? I've always wanted to try firing a real gun. I watch FPS Russia on YouTube wishing I was him but the closest I've got is a really powerful air rifle and a CO2 powered pistol which was fun at the time.


----------



## Guest

Al n said:


> Civilian targets? No, I'm just joking.
> 
> How do you get into this? I've always wanted to try firing a real gun. I watch FPS Russia on YouTube wishing I was him but the closest I've got is a really powerful air rifle and a CO2 powered pistol which was fun at the time.


Mate do an internet search on your nearest small/full bore shooting club, give them a ring and pop on down and have a look or ask about an open day, you decide to go ahead, you will have to do a probation , usual is 3/4/6 months thats dependant on a club, then apply for your fac, you will have to have ll the checks, plus police visits, all simple.

2 wks back I shot pump and semi shotgun, great fun..


----------



## PaulB




----------



## PaulB




----------



## Sub-Zero




----------



## Mez

Anyone from on here ?


----------



## Greenspin

Mez said:


> View attachment 124267
> 
> 
> Anyone from on here ?


I don't get it, when pictures like this get out, are the non-bodybuilders just randomly walking on stage, or is anyone allowed to apply to be on stage?


----------



## Mez

I think anyone can enter a local comp can't they ?


----------



## Mez




----------



## Gab




----------



## Wavelength

Mez said:


> I think anyone can enter a local comp can't they ?


In Slobozia, local comp enters you.


----------



## mrssalvatore

Happens every time 


















I need to buy one of these


----------



## Slater8486

Me on my mates Jet Ski at the weekend.


----------



## MakkaL

LOLL


----------



## H10dst




----------



## MakkaL




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## MakkaL

Had to be done


----------



## MakkaL

Greenspin said:


> View attachment 124444


FVCK THAT


----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Ballin




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Patsy




----------



## Patsy




----------



## [email protected]

@Patsy


----------



## Patsy




----------



## Patsy

[email protected] said:


> @Patsy
> 
> View attachment 124494


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Patsy




----------



## Patsy




----------



## Patsy




----------



## Patsy




----------



## MakkaL




----------



## Gary29

Patsy said:


>


----------



## MakkaL




----------



## Slumdog-Rising




----------



## Gary29

Slumdog-Rising said:


>


----------



## MakkaL




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## MakkaL




----------



## Sc4mp0




----------



## B4PJS

Sc4mp0 said:


>


I just aww'ed out loud!


----------



## MakkaL

*100%*


----------



## Greenspin




----------



## MakkaL

Can never have too many a*rse pics.


----------



## MakkaL




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## cooper79

Patsy said:


>


That is totally fcuking my eyes up but can't stop trying to work it out


----------



## Sub-Zero

Crazy Mofo..


----------



## Sub-Zero




----------



## Mr_Morocco

Sub-Zero said:


> Crazy Mofo..


gif fail


----------



## Sub-Zero

Mr_Morocco said:


> gif fail


Is it not showing bro :confused1:


----------



## Scotty6Pack

Dai Jones said:


>


'Who The **** Runs 5 Miles in 30 Seconds?' EXACTLY!! But given the chance I'd happily burn double that on this:


----------



## Gab




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones

This is actually real and this pic was taken in Wrexham last week where I'm from....fcuking idiot :laugh:


----------



## Gab

Dai Jones said:


> This is actually real and this pic was taken in Wrexham last week where I'm from....fcuking idiot :laugh:


Proper bellend.... :lol:


----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Dai Jones

Gab said:


> View attachment 124624


now ya talking :thumb:


----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Gab




----------



## MakkaL




----------



## MakkaL




----------



## Bulk1

Gab said:


> View attachment 124624


awesome.


----------



## PaulB




----------



## SammyInnit

Patsy said:


>





[email protected] said:


> @Patsy
> 
> View attachment 124494


----------



## PaulB




----------



## PaulB




----------



## MakkaL




----------



## Edinburgh

James 1 week old


----------



## MakkaL




----------



## Edinburgh




----------



## Edinburgh

I now realise this!


----------



## Patsy




----------



## Patsy




----------



## Dai Jones

Patsy said:


>


O dear lord:drool:.......nice art


----------



## Patsy

Dai Jones said:


> O dear lord:drool:.......nice art


I knew you'd like that one Dai lol


----------



## IronPhil




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Sc4mp0

Patsy said:


>


Is that @Ashcrapper ?? Must be considering he's drawn an avi of himself for the forum.


----------



## Ashcrapper

Sc4mp0 said:


> Is that @Ashcrapper ?? Must be considering he's drawn an avi of himself for the forum.


no, its Rick Kosick


----------



## IronPhil




----------



## MakkaL




----------



## PaulB




----------



## PaulB




----------



## PaulB




----------



## PaulB




----------



## PaulB




----------



## PaulB




----------



## PaulB




----------



## PaulB




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## [email protected]

PaulB said:


>


Ouch!


----------



## Edinburgh

PaulB said:


>


Trolley Dollies...Prety much 100% there is a case of Budweiser in that cool box as well :lol:


----------



## Mr_Morocco

MakkaL said:


>


damnnn that last pic :drool:


----------



## PaulB

[email protected] said:


> Ouch!


Made me cringe a bit that one



Edinburgh said:


> Trolley Dollies...Prety much 100% there is a case of Budweiser in that cool box as well :lol:


A nice hot p1ssed up day spent in A&E :lol:


----------



## IronPhil




----------



## Bulk1

Mummy's Home!!


----------



## mark22

Seen some good face tattoos but that aint one. Like the Egyptian cats though.


----------



## MakkaL




----------



## Edinburgh

Bulk1 said:


> Mummy's Home!!


Nice tats..........................shame about everything else mg:


----------



## skd

PaulB said:


>


 :lol:


----------



## Greenspin




----------



## PaulB




----------



## PaulB




----------



## PaulB




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## MakkaL

mg:


----------



## Greenspin




----------



## BodyBuilding101

PaulB said:


>


 :lol: why do women wear these ridiculously high foot wear? surprised her ligaments didn't snap, that looks really painful :cursing:


----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## [email protected]

Greenspin said:


> View attachment 124948


This made wine come out of my nose :lol:


----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## deegan711




----------



## PaulB




----------



## JusNoGood




----------



## Gab




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## PaulB




----------



## IronPhil




----------



## IronPhil




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## IronPhil




----------



## jon1




----------



## IronPhil




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Paz1982

found these in a roof at work when we was replacing some fascia and guttering


----------



## B4PJS

Paz1982 said:


> found these in a roof at work when we was replacing some fascia and guttering
> View attachment 125190


Catfood!


----------



## Paz1982

B4PJS said:


> Catfood!


lol we had to leave the job until they fly off, its a 2 grand fine if you get caught moving them


----------



## Milky

Paz1982 said:


> lol we had to leave the job until they fly off, its a 2 grand fine if you get caught moving them


Why what are they mate ?


----------



## B4PJS

Paz1982 said:


> lol we had to leave the job until they fly off, its a 2 grand fine if you get caught moving them


Is it feasible that a cat might accidentally find its way up there? :whistling:


----------



## Paz1982

Milky said:


> Why what are they mate ?


some 'expert' recons they're blue tits but because we subby to the council there's no arguing the toss... what their guys say is what goes


----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## IronPhil

Gab said:


> View attachment 125203


I'll take number one please


----------



## IronPhil




----------



## Gab

IronPhil said:


> I'll take number one please


Go on then ill have no.8....


----------



## Gab

Just got back from Asda....still can't find one with my name on..


----------



## digitalis

Weird waxworks.


----------



## digitalis

I can't quite put my finger on what's wrong with the Jonathan Ross one.


----------



## digitalis

Amazing lifelike likenesses to Linker, Gazza and Michael Owen....


----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab

No.4 for me.....


----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## jon1

Gab said:


> View attachment 125554
> 
> 
> No.4 for me.....


sexy but need more meat on them


----------



## MakkaL

Oh...


----------



## [email protected]

My turn


----------



## Gab

[email protected] said:


> My turn
> 
> View attachment 125577
> 
> 
> View attachment 125578
> 
> 
> View attachment 125579


Fair enough....I bet your tired of seeing bums and boobs.


----------



## [email protected]

Gab said:


> Fair enough....I bet your tired of seeing bums and boobs.


Haha no I don't mind. I can appreciate a good pair of boobs or a nice bum


----------



## IronPhil




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## mark_star

Gab said:


> View attachment 125558


looks like her boobs have had an argument with each other


----------



## [email protected]

mark_star said:


> looks like her boobs have had an argument with each other


I think they're trying to get away from the tattoo!


----------



## MakkaL




----------



## Sub-Zero




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## BodyBuilding101




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## IronPhil




----------



## IronPhil




----------



## Sub-Zero




----------



## jon1

yummy


----------



## [email protected]

jon1 said:


> View attachment 125941
> View attachment 125942
> View attachment 125943
> 
> 
> yummy


Did you buy this?


----------



## Royboss

[email protected] said:


> Did you buy this?


I feel physically sick lol


----------



## JusNoGood

jon1 said:


> View attachment 125941
> View attachment 125942
> View attachment 125943
> 
> 
> yummy


Omg


----------



## Blinkey

[email protected] said:


> My turn
> 
> View attachment 125577
> 
> 
> View attachment 125578
> 
> 
> View attachment 125579


jojo my images are copyrighted, next time you show me ask for permission.


----------



## [email protected]

Blinkey said:


> jojo my images are copyrighted, next time you show me ask for permission.


Sorry Blinkey I couldn't help myself. You're so hot!


----------



## Blinkey

[email protected] said:


> Sorry Blinkey I couldn't help myself. You're so hot!


I know it is such an infliction, I cannot walk down the street without women passing out and getting out of control.

When I go shopping its like being in a Beiber concert.


----------



## jon1

[email protected] said:


> Did you buy this?


no way.

but it is full of protein, marrowbone and jelly.


----------



## [email protected]

jon1 said:


> no way.
> 
> but it is full of protein, marrowbone and jelly.


Haha I thought they were your photos!

It looks absolutely gross!


----------



## jon1

[email protected] said:


> Haha I thought they were your photos!
> 
> It looks absolutely gross!


Theres only one country in the world that you could buy things like this.


----------



## [email protected]

jon1 said:


> Theres only one country in the world that you could buy things like this.


America?


----------



## jon1




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Hartman




----------



## Jaff0

jon1 said:


> Theres only one country in the world that you could buy things like this.


In supermarkets in China, you can buy live frogs in these sort of netted bags.


----------



## MakkaL




----------



## Trapps84

MakkaL said:


>


Awsome !!


----------



## BodyBuilding101

MakkaL said:


>


So true though, its like telling a pro bb his form is sh1te?


----------



## MakkaL

BodyBuilding101 said:


> So true though, its like telling a pro bb his form is sh1te?


Or telling someone like messi that hes w4nk at football


----------



## MakkaL

Cant embed vids, unfortunately, but fvck.

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=202406379917094&set=vb.171586432999089&type=2&theater


----------



## tamara




----------



## [email protected]

MakkaL said:


> Cant embed vids, unfortunately, but fvck.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=202406379917094&set=vb.171586432999089&type=2&theater


Wow!


----------



## MakkaL

[email protected] said:


> Wow!


She would do the job nicely :lol:


----------



## [email protected]

MakkaL said:


> She would do the job nicely :lol:


Haha looks like she could do with a wax though :lol:


----------



## MakkaL

[email protected] said:


> Haha looks like she could do with a wax though :lol:


 :innocent:


----------



## BodyBuilding101

[email protected] said:


> Haha looks like she could do with a wax though :lol:


Yo have very good eyes or were inspecting very closely :laugh:

All i saw was a fit girl dancing and wondered how i never saw a woman dance like this in the local clubs instead of hanging their head over the porcelain :no:


----------



## [email protected]

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Yo have very good eyes or were inspecting very closely :laugh:
> 
> All i saw was a fit girl dancing and wondered how i never saw a woman dance like this in the local clubs instead of hanging their head over the porcelain :no:


I can spot a pube at 20 paces :lol:


----------



## tamara

Pubes hanging out or not that was sexy as hell. I'm gonna have a bash at that tomorrow!


----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## MakkaL

Welcome in my kitchen anytime


----------



## digitalis

[email protected] said:


> Haha looks like she could do with a wax though :lol:


Meeeeooooww!


----------



## digitalis

MakkaL said:


> Welcome in my kitchen anytime


Photoshopped, but still a goody.


----------



## [email protected]

digitalis said:


> Meeeeooooww!


Haha that did sound a bit bitchy didn't it. It was just an observation, can't stand an untidy foo :tongue:


----------



## IronPhil




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## BodyBuilding101

MakkaL said:


> Cant embed vids, unfortunately, but fvck.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=202406379917094&set=vb.171586432999089&type=2&theater







anyone know her name?

more latino dancing women please


----------



## IronPhil




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## IronPhil




----------



## PaulB




----------



## Guest




----------



## PaulB




----------



## PaulB




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Milky

Gab said:


> View attachment 126338


Horrible bastard :lol:


----------



## [email protected]

PaulB said:


>





PaulB said:


> View attachment 126337


Why is the female brain smaller than the male brain? Hmm? Sexist


----------



## PaulB

[email protected] said:


> Why is the female brain smaller than the male brain? Hmm? Sexist


It's smaller, but holds a lot of information............usually stuff about Xs, stuff we did wrong ten years ago etc...


----------



## Gab




----------



## IronPhil




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## B4PJS




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## PaulB




----------



## Sc4mp0

[email protected] said:


> Why is the female brain smaller than the male brain? Hmm? Sexist


Evolution. Its only grows depending on how much its used


----------



## tamara




----------



## latblaster

Facial was it?


----------



## PaulB




----------



## PaulB




----------



## PaulB




----------



## BodyBuilding101

PaulB said:


>


where can i get this tee?


----------



## PaulB

BodyBuilding101 said:


> where can i get this tee?


No idea mate, I wouldnt mind one myself.

EDIT: Just found this http://www.zazzle.co.uk/im_not_here_to_talk_2_t_shirts-235226064700088135


----------



## BodyBuilding101

PaulB said:


> No idea mate, I wouldnt mind one myself.
> 
> EDIT: Just found this http://www.zazzle.co.uk/im_not_here_to_talk_2_t_shirts-235226064700088135


thanks but £23 for a printed tee is steep going!


----------



## PaulB

BodyBuilding101 said:


> thanks but £23 for a printed tee is steep going!


£23 is a small price to pay to be left alone You could probably find it cheaper somewhere else. It was the first place google spat out.


----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## mal




----------



## rb79

PaulB said:


>


Heeeeeeellllooooo!


----------



## digitalis




----------



## H10dst




----------



## Patsy




----------



## B4PJS

Patsy said:


>


Mans got balls!


----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## mrssalvatore

Greenspin said:


> View attachment 126546


I don't know I don't care but I want a go!!!!!


----------



## Greenspin




----------



## digitalis




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Gab

Mines Evil Angels...:cool:


----------



## Matt2




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## jimmywst




----------



## [email protected]

jimmywst said:


>


 :crying:


----------



## jimmywst

[email protected] said:


> :crying:


No ..... Don't cos I'm only going to feel guilty and buy flowers.... Thus making myself look even more guilty...... About something I haven't actually done.


----------



## [email protected]

jimmywst said:


> No ..... Don't cos I'm only going to feel guilty and buy flowers.... Thus making myself look even more guilty...... About something I haven't actually done.


 :lol:

You probably did do it but you're just not aware that you did 

Oh and I don't like flowers, total waste of money...............shoes on the other hand.... :whistling:


----------



## Gab




----------



## mrssalvatore

My want !


----------



## Greenspin

mrssalvatore said:


> My want !


Looks like a stingray with wheels.


----------



## mrssalvatore

Greenspin said:


> Looks like a stingray with wheels.


I still want it


----------



## Brook877

mrssalvatore said:


> My want !


Would go great with-


----------



## Greenspin

mrssalvatore said:


> I still want it


Lol, yeah, looks sleek. Just reminds me of a fish. The front of most cars remind me of cats, tbh. So it would be quite funny to see this car being followed by a Jag/BMW as they really do look like cats, pmsl.


----------



## H10dst




----------



## mrssalvatore

Brook877 said:


> Would go great with-
> 
> View attachment 126715


I want that to!! Am only short tho I don't know if I'd reach the handles


----------



## mrssalvatore

Greenspin said:


> Lol, yeah, looks sleek. Just reminds me of a fish. The front of most cars remind me of cats, tbh. So it would be quite funny to see this car being followed by a Jag/BMW as they really do look like cats, pmsl.[/QUOT
> 
> Lol you have animal issues !!


----------



## Greenspin

mrssalvatore said:


> Lol you have animal issues !!


Yeah, I think you're right.


----------



## Gab




----------



## Guest

Remember The A Team, heres my mini 14..


----------



## mrssalvatore

Greenspin said:


> Yeah, I think you're right.


Am always right


----------



## BodyBuilding101

mrssalvatore said:


> My want !


Most likely Shaq is driving that in USA :lol:


----------



## mrssalvatore

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Most likely Shaq is driving that in USA :lol:


 But I need it !!!


----------



## Greenspin

mrssalvatore said:


> Am always right


I'm left, but also normally correct


----------



## BodyBuilding101

mrssalvatore said:


> But I need it !!!


Why? It's ugly as F. Looks like a whale shark....couldn't corner properly looking at it......but each to their own likes.


----------



## mrssalvatore

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Why? It's ugly as F. Looks like a whale shark....couldn't corner properly looking at it......but each to their own likes.


You may think its ugly ! I don't! You may not believe that the worlds crust is over 6 miles deep but I do!

Understood its your opinion, but I like it! And you don't!

Fair enough!!

I don't care how it drives!

I would like to own one!! JUST BECAUSE I WANT TO


----------



## mrssalvatore

Greenspin said:


> I'm left, but also normally correct


If you're half Left and Half right does that make you altogether correct?


----------



## Greenspin

mrssalvatore said:


> If you're half Left and Half right does that make you altogether correct?


Eh? Haha.


----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Sc4mp0




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## rb79

Gab said:


> View attachment 126802


whats she called on the right... gorgeous


----------



## Gab

rb79 said:


> whats she called on the right... gorgeous


Jamie Eason, she is hot mate...google some of her pics...


----------



## Gab

@rb79 Just for you


----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## rb79

Gab said:


> View attachment 126989
> View attachment 126990
> View attachment 126991
> 
> 
> @rb79 Just for you


dear god, she's amazin


----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## rb79

heres a pic for you all... for that special 5 mins alone time


----------



## andyhuggins

Could of done her hair LOL


----------



## PaulB




----------



## PaulB




----------



## PaulB




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## infernal0988

Gab said:


> View attachment 126635
> 
> 
> Mines Evil Angels...:cool:


tssssssssstttt thats nothing mines Dark Spawn ! :devil2:


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Keenam




----------



## Keenam

I know someone like this but she attempts to deal with it by finding the next series to download!!


----------



## Keenam




----------



## Keenam




----------



## Bruze




----------



## Bruze




----------



## Bruze




----------



## rb79

Bruze said:


>


i spy a right tit in them photos


----------



## Bruze




----------



## PaulB

rb79 said:


> i spy a right tit in them photos


Erm... The one in the Avi lol


----------



## Bruze




----------



## rb79




----------



## Milky

Keep it clean chaps :thumbup1:


----------



## rb79

Milky said:


> Keep it clean chaps :thumbup1:


the rest is upto the imagination milky... :thumb:


----------



## Guest

AR15 ... At a different angle..


----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## stevieboy100




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab

.......


----------



## BodyBuilding101

Gab said:


> View attachment 127258


That guy won the body for life competition by EAS?


----------



## Gab

BodyBuilding101 said:


> That guy won the body for life competition by EAS?


Awesome transformation mate.


----------



## robzombie




----------



## PaulB




----------



## PaulB




----------



## PaulB




----------



## Guest




----------



## Bruze




----------



## Milky

@Bruze

keep it clean please.


----------



## Bruze




----------



## Bruze

rob211080 said:


> View attachment 127278
> View attachment 127279


 @Milky Lol mate....That is worse than an árse cheek...Disgusting


----------



## Milky

Bruze said:


> @Milky Lol mate....That is worse than an árse cheek...Disgusting


If you say so, but FTR it wasn't a debate about what you find acceptable.


----------



## robzombie




----------



## robzombie




----------



## robzombie




----------



## robzombie




----------



## robzombie

What did the jewish nonce say to the two kids?

Do you want to buy some candy.


----------



## Hudson

Milky said:



> If you say so, but FTR it wasn't a debate about what you find acceptable.


eughhh

FTR I very much doubt there's more people take offence to a nice **** than poking fun at starving children and the disabled.


----------



## Milky

Hudson said:


> eughhh
> 
> FTR I very much doubt there's more people take offence to a nice **** than poking fun at starving children and the disabled.


Which part of its not a debate are you struggling with but thanks all the same for sticking yiur oar in where its nothing to concern you.


----------



## GShock

Two more!!


----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones

I so would of loved to have this as a kid.....still would


----------



## digitalis

Dai Jones said:


>


Hahaha that is taking the ****!


----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Bulk1




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Hudson

Milky said:


> Which part of its not a debate are you struggling with but thanks all the same for sticking yiur oar in where its nothing to concern you.


Ok you wanna be like that then fine, bit of a carrot up the a*%e eh? 

I believe it's you that's struggling to understand basic English. It wasn't a debate in the first place it was a persons opinion and we're all entitled to them no matter how wrong or stupid they may be. You may wish to debate the fact that I believe more people would be offended by poking fun at starving kids and the disabled if you wish, good luck with that.

An opinion is "I think you're a knob" Used as an example only, no offence intended.

Do you see the difference?

Finally as for "sticking yiur oar in where its nothing to concern you" you don't get to say what does and does not concern me and if I wish to say what I find distasteful then I will.

Have a nice day :thumb:


----------



## mrssalvatore

Hudson said:


> Ok you wanna be like that then fine, bit of a carrot up the a*%e eh?
> 
> I believe it's you that's struggling to understand basic English. It wasn't a debate in the first place it was a persons opinion and we're all entitled to them no matter how wrong or stupid they may be. You may wish to debate the fact that I believe more people would be offended by poking fun at starving kids and the disabled if you wish, good luck with that.
> 
> An opinion is "I think you're a knob" Used as an example only, no offence intended.
> 
> Do you see the difference?
> 
> Finally as for "sticking yiur oar in where its nothing to concern you" you don't get to say what does and does not concern me and if I wish to say what I find distasteful then I will.
> 
> Have a nice day :thumb:


Yes he does have a say - to some extent .

Ban hammer coming out??


----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Milky

Hudson said:


> Ok you wanna be like that then fine, bit of a carrot up the a*%e eh?
> 
> I believe it's you that's struggling to understand basic English. It wasn't a debate in the first place it was a persons opinion and we're all entitled to them no matter how wrong or stupid they may be. You may wish to debate the fact that I believe more people would be offended by poking fun at starving kids and the disabled if you wish, good luck with that.
> 
> An opinion is "I think you're a knob" Used as an example only, no offence intended.
> 
> Do you see the difference?
> 
> Finally as for "sticking yiur oar in where its nothing to concern you" you don't get to say what does and does not concern me and if I wish to say what I find distasteful then I will.
> 
> Have a nice day :thumb:


Oh so we have another " let me show you how educated l am " gobsh*e then do we .

My post was rather short and abrupt due to the fact of having dealt with hundreds of faceless bellends on here you patience wears thin so let me explain a few things in detail just for you.

The rules of the forum,

There are rules as to what is acceptable to be posted in the general section of the forum, there is also a rule about questioning MOD decisions on the open board, both there for a reason.

NOW, l deleted a few posts and asked Bruze to keep it clean, a simple request don't you think, let me explain why.

What happens is, poster 1 posts a few " risqué " pics in the thread, THEN poster 2 ups the game slightly and they go a bit further, poster 3 comes along were now into fully blown porn pictures, you see a sort of " one up manship " develops.

Now another couple of points, this wasn't the first time l had asked people to keep it clean in there, probably not the second or third either. We have had 2 other threads ( hence pictures 3 in the title ) deleted due to the content of the posts becoming out of context to the " general " section.

I would also point out that the member who posted them has a long history of coming on for a short time, posting utter crap and lies then disappearing for months, to then return to do the same again, so you may kinda see why l wasn't really too interested in his opinion on things.

Now whilst l can accept your probably not aware of the full facts of the situation, maybe you have a little insight as to why ( in your opinion) l have a " carrot up my ar*e " as you so eloquently put it.

FTR no l don't find jokes along those lines funny but no one reported the post so l let it slide, as with the speed this thread moves it will be pages back within a day and forgotten.

I hope that was well written and succinct enough for you to realise actually yes, l do have a grasp of basic English, had l not then l very much doubt l would have been asked to moderate such a great forum.

Good night.


----------



## Sc4mp0




----------



## Sc4mp0

@jon-kent this your lad??


----------



## jon-kent

Sc4mp0 said:


> @jon-kent this your lad??


Hanahaha i love that pic ! He's Bruce's hero !


----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab

Do you think the dog is comfy enough....


----------



## Mighty Sparrow




----------



## Hudson

Milky said:


> Oh so we have another " let me show you how educated l am " gobsh*e then do we . *Eh steady on, remember it was you that started insulting my intelligence by saying "which part of it's not a debate are you struggling with" *
> 
> My post was rather short and abrupt due to the fact of having dealt with hundreds of faceless bellends on here you patience wears thin so let me explain a few things in detail just for you. *We all have bad days, fair doos*
> 
> The rules of the forum,
> 
> There are rules as to what is acceptable to be posted in the general section of the forum, there is also a rule about questioning MOD decisions on the open board, both there for a reason. *Where if anywhere can MOD decisions be questioned then?*
> 
> NOW, l deleted a few posts and asked Bruze to keep it clean, a simple request don't you think, let me explain why.* Can't argue with that*
> 
> What happens is, poster 1 posts a few " risqué " pics in the thread, THEN poster 2 ups the game slightly and they go a bit further, poster 3 comes along were now into fully blown porn pictures, you see a sort of " one up manship " develops.
> 
> Now another couple of points, this wasn't the first time l had asked people to keep it clean in there, probably not the second or third either. We have had 2 other threads ( hence pictures 3 in the title ) deleted due to the content of the posts becoming out of context to the " general " section.
> 
> I would also point out that the member who posted them has a long history of coming on for a short time, posting utter crap and lies then disappearing for months, to then return to do the same again, so you may kinda see why l wasn't really too interested in his opinion on things. Now whilst l can accept your probably not aware of the full facts of the situation, maybe you have a little insight as to why ( in your opinion) l have a " carrot up my ar*e " as you so eloquently put it. *I can understand this, however, I hope you can also see how it may look to others reading through the thread and why I took exception to your response*
> 
> FTR no l don't find jokes along those lines funny but no one reported the post so l let it slide, as with the speed this thread moves it will be pages back within a day and forgotten. *So I assume the other "risqué" threads were reported? Surely if something is posted that is totally distasteful and a mod sees it he/she has a duty to delete it and uphold the reputation of the board? While it may be subjective to a point what is offensive and what isn't this just seems common sense to me. Look there's people out there (undoubtably some on this board) with disabled children and or relatives but surely not that many without an a*&e, I jest but I hope you see my point *
> 
> I hope that was well written and succinct enough for you to realise actually yes, l do have a grasp of basic English, had l not then l very much doubt l would have been asked to moderate such a great forum.
> 
> Good night.


*I appreciate the time taken to respond and yes I accept now that you've got a basic grasp on English *  * Was never in doubt in all honesty, just had to bash you back with something after I felt your initial response towards me was derisory. *

*
*

*
Take it easy * :thumb:


----------



## Hudson

mrssalvatore said:


> Yes he does have a say - to some extent .
> 
> Ban hammer coming out??


Ban hammer what have I done to upset you? Put that wooden spoon away!


----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Sc4mp0




----------



## Gab




----------



## mrssalvatore

Hudson said:


> Ban hammer what have I done to upset you? Put that wooden spoon away!


You upset me? No you didn't your liar


----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Guest




----------



## JusNoGood

Dave said:


>


Very good I like those


----------



## Edinburgh




----------



## [email protected]

JusNoGood said:


> Very good I like those


Me too! Have you got them @Dave?


----------



## Fuarknez

Not sure if it's been posted before or not, meh.


----------



## Guest

[email protected] said:


> Me too! Have you got them @Dave?


No hun, just seen the pic and thought they were good


----------



## onthebuild

Would marry in an instant!


----------



## tamara

onthebuild said:


> Would marry in an instant!


Is she mark wahlbergs girlfriend in the film the fighter?


----------



## Slater8486

beefdinner said:


> Is she mark wahlbergs girlfriend in the film the fighter?


I think she is the girl from talladega nights Amy adams shes called and yes Beefdinner she is. just checked.


----------



## jon-kent

beefdinner said:


> Is she mark wahlbergs girlfriend in the film the fighter?


Yeah


----------



## bigmitch69

Not humping. Sleeping.



Why should stop skateboarding at 14 years old. My mates injury.


----------



## Dai Jones

bigmitch69 said:


> Not humping. Sleeping.
> 
> View attachment 127866
> 
> 
> Why should stop skateboarding at 14 years old. My mates injury.
> 
> View attachment 127867
> 
> 
> View attachment 127868


are those english bull's yours mate?


----------



## bigmitch69

Dai Jones said:


> are those english bull's yours mate?


No they're my friends. This is mine.


----------



## Dai Jones

bigmitch69 said:


> No they're my friends. This is mine.
> 
> View attachment 127878
> 
> 
> View attachment 127883
> 
> 
> View attachment 127885


Arrr wow here my staffy English


----------



## Greenspin

I Poland at the moment, and came across this shop (no innuendo intended, pmsl). Thought the name was a bit vague tbf:


----------



## [email protected]

Greenspin said:


> I Poland at the moment, and came across this shop (no innuendo intended, pmsl). Thought the name was a bit vague tbf:
> 
> View attachment 127900


Lol it does what it says on the tin :thumb:


----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Gab




----------



## Greenspin

Keeks said:


> View attachment 127927


These sliver women are taking over the place. This is the one that's next to my bed here in Poland:


----------



## Greenspin




----------



## [email protected]

Greenspin said:


> View attachment 127937


I need one of these!

How's Poland? I've never been.


----------



## Greenspin

[email protected] said:


> I need one of these!
> 
> How's Poland? I've never been.


Yeah, it's actually really interesting. The architecture is pretty medievil, and the people are really nice. Where I'm staying is a pretty small town/city right on the German-Polish boarder, so not a great deal going on. But it's nice just being in a different place, even if I am wearing the tightest vest in the world, pmsl. This compression vest is pretty fcuking annoying :lol:


----------



## Edinburgh




----------



## Edinburgh




----------



## Bruze




----------



## BodyBuilding101

I raise you another panda :lol:


----------



## Gab




----------



## Greenspin

One for you ladies. Actually not sure what this shop is all about, or if it's a shop at all tbh:


----------



## Carbon-12




----------



## Greenspin

Pathing stones even smile here in Poland:


----------



## Greenspin

Last hotel room I was in I had a naked silver chick doing gymnastics, this time I've got one swimming:


----------



## Carbon-12

Proper six pack XD


----------



## Carbon-12

dont even know where that came from.. just found it on my phone so i was like let me share loool


----------



## mrssalvatore

Someone had a lot of time on their hands


----------



## latblaster

@Greenspin

Heavy meds you taking mate....do the clouds smile as well? :lol:

Coming home soon?


----------



## Greenspin

latblaster said:


> @Greenspin
> 
> Heavy meds you taking mate....do the clouds smile as well? :lol:
> 
> Coming home soon?


Lol, hi mate. No meds, but will be back home tomorrow. Not looking forwards to it though as I much prefer the hotel life, pmsl.


----------



## BLUE(UK)

digitalis said:


> Hahaha that is taking the ****!


The Beaver bus is actually for real, they have lots of different slogans with the recent one I saw is 'Like the Beaver'. They're based in Leicestershire hence I see them a lot whilst working.


----------



## Greenspin

Thought this was quite funny. On the menu at a bar I went to they had this section entitled 'supplements':


----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Bruze

Joel Corry, most aesthetic DJ ive seen......


----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## [email protected]

Gab said:


> View attachment 128136


 :lol:


----------



## Gab

[email protected] said:


> :lol:


Made me smile, brought back some memories of trying to dodge my moms hand...


----------



## [email protected]

Gab said:


> Made me smile, brought back some memories of trying to dodge my moms hand...


Haha it really made me laugh. I was always the one that got the whack because I sat in the middle!


----------



## Gab

[email protected] said:


> Haha it really made me laugh. I was always the one that got the whack because I sat in the middle!


Yeh, I was always sitting on the end, so it was dodge the hand or hit the window..... :lol:


----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Matty-boy

A red lipped batfish!


----------



## Keeks




----------



## Gab

Nice set of pins....


----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## stevieboy100




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones

like a boss


----------



## Dai Jones

:confused1:


----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Matt2




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Guest

someones been on the chive @Dai Jones


----------



## Dai Jones

mikex101 said:


> someones been on the chive @Dai Jones


 :thumb: ...cracking site


----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## GeordieSteve

Photoshop I made years ago which seems to have been pinched by loads of people on the net.

I'm sure Michelle McManus was just Rick Waller wanting another go


----------



## Guest

Dai Jones said:


> :thumb: ...cracking site


you're not wrong. KCCO


----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## lxm

A sad picture!


----------



## Dai Jones

lxm said:


> A sad picture!


Bloody hell


----------



## JoePro

lxm said:


> A sad picture!


Where did you get this from? That's pretty intense.


----------



## deegan711

Thats horrible looks so healthy In the first pic


----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Carbon-12

Gab said:


> View attachment 128401


omfg always loool


----------



## saxondale

Gab said:


> View attachment 128401


anyone know what they weigh?


----------



## Gab

saxondale said:


> anyone know what they weigh?


About 120kgs each according to google.... :thumbup1:


----------



## Total Rebuild

lxm said:


> A sad picture!


Extreme anorexia or crystal meth?


----------



## Greenspin

Breaking picture thread etiquette here, but just saw the and thought it was quite unexpected.


----------



## lxm

Dai Jones said:


> Bloody hell





JoePro said:


> Where did you get this from? That's pretty intense.





Total Rebuild said:


> Extreme anorexia or crystal meth?


Anorexia, From an article regarding the eating disorder, she looks so healthy in the first picture!


----------



## saxondale

lxm said:


> Anorexia, From an article regarding the eating disorder, she looks so healthy in the first picture!


shame it looks photoshopped in the last one - devalues the important message it delivers


----------



## lxm

saxondale said:


> shame it looks photoshopped in the last one - devalues the important message it delivers


Its a professional photographer I believe.


----------



## saxondale

lxm said:


> Its a professional photographer I believe.


the street photos have been shopped - I could have done better with a copy of MS paint.


----------



## lxm

saxondale said:


> the street photos have been shopped - I could have done better with a copy of MS paint.


----------



## Gab




----------



## Clubber Lang




----------



## Gab




----------



## lxm

saxondale said:


> the street photos have been shopped - I could have done better with a copy of MS paint.


 @saxondale






Shes real.


----------



## latblaster

Poor woman, she needs to be loved.


----------



## Keeks




----------



## saxondale

lxm said:


> @saxondale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shes real.


like I said - shame the pictures don`t do her more justice


----------



## Keeks




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## ar4i




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Greenspin

Slightly inappropriate note on my new bit of kitchen machinery - one that I've never had a problem with personally :lol:


----------



## Gab




----------



## Edinburgh




----------



## IronPhil




----------



## Greenspin

I don't see the big problem with this. When I'm wearing trousers and sandals sometimes I like to wear socks too. I don't think it looks bad


----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## ar4i




----------



## Milky

ar4i said:


>


What a fu*king grade A idiot !


----------



## PaulB

ar4i said:


>


I bet he felt a pr**k


----------



## Gab

....if this is real, awesome


----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Gab




----------



## Matty-boy




----------



## JusNoGood

Gab said:


> View attachment 128911
> ....if this is real, awesome


There's a few vids on YouTube with these guys...can't remember their names but they are very impressive


----------



## Gab

JusNoGood said:


> There's a few vids on YouTube with these guys...can't remember their names but they are very impressive


Nice one mate, I'll try and find them... :thumbup1:


----------



## Edinburgh




----------



## Edinburgh




----------



## ar4i




----------



## lxm




----------



## alotlikegod

lxm said:


>


hot


----------



## jimmywst




----------



## Gab




----------



## PaulB




----------



## PaulB




----------



## PaulB




----------



## PaulB




----------



## Milky

PaulB said:


>


If that's real that is fu*king awesome !


----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## PaulB




----------



## PaulB




----------



## PaulB

Milky said:


> If that's real that is fu*king awesome !







Supposedly real mate


----------



## BodyBuilding101

PaulB said:


>


Bad A55 Akita, is that Ryan Reynolds??


----------



## PaulB

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Bad A55 Akita, is that Ryan Reynolds??


No idea mate, just a random pic I found. He is a bit of a helmet though lol


----------



## Jaff0

Milky said:


> If that's real that is fu*king awesome !


There's a troupe of Shaolin martial artists that tour and put on shows at theatres around the country. They have a wide range of them performing, some of them look as young as 5 or 6.

Not sure about that specific trick, but they do some very impressive stuff. A couple of years back, I took my oldest (guessing he would be about 5 or 6 at the time) to see them.


----------



## Greenspin




----------



## jimmywst




----------



## DiggyV

PaulB said:


>


I think they are called 'doggles' my kid bro has a set for his mutt


----------



## Carbon-12

who wants some protein? haha


----------



## Greenspin

cgospodinov said:


> View attachment 129033
> 
> 
> who wants some protein? haha


What the fcuk are they?


----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Carbon-12

Greenspin said:


> What the fcuk are they?


says it on the label mate.. the first 1 is dinosaur leg and the the other 1 is sabertooth-fillet


----------



## alotlikegod




----------



## Matty-boy

Hate these things.....


----------



## mrssalvatore

Matty-boy said:


> Hate these things.....
> 
> View attachment 129084


See people say you're supposed to see a spiral??? I see 4 circles?!


----------



## Matty-boy

mrssalvatore said:


> See people say you're supposed to see a spiral??? I see 4 circles?!


Smart **** 

What's size is it? I found it worse on a bigger screen.


----------



## mrssalvatore

Matty-boy said:


> Smart ****
> 
> What's size is it? I found it worse on a bigger screen.


On the I pad!!


----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Trapps84




----------



## Trapps84




----------



## Trapps84




----------



## Matty-boy




----------



## Trapps84




----------



## Trapps84




----------



## Gab




----------



## Trapps84




----------



## Trapps84




----------



## Trapps84




----------



## Trapps84




----------



## Trapps84




----------



## ar4i




----------



## B4PJS

WardyX11 said:


> View attachment 129111


That's genius!


----------



## alotlikegod

WardyX11 said:


> View attachment 129111




can't believe there's a site with this name

http://www.mothersalwaysright.com/

FAIL


----------



## Trapps84




----------



## Trapps84




----------



## Trapps84




----------



## Trapps84




----------



## Trapps84




----------



## Trapps84




----------



## Trapps84




----------



## Trapps84




----------



## Trapps84




----------



## Trapps84




----------



## Trapps84




----------



## Trapps84




----------



## Trapps84




----------



## Trapps84




----------



## Trapps84




----------



## Trapps84




----------



## ar4i




----------



## Mr_Morocco

ar4i said:


>


 :lol:

jacka55 is too funny man


----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Trapps84




----------



## Trapps84




----------



## Trapps84




----------



## Trapps84




----------



## Trapps84




----------



## ar4i




----------



## Trapps84




----------



## Trapps84




----------



## Trapps84




----------



## Trapps84




----------



## Trapps84




----------



## Trapps84




----------



## mrssalvatore

My mates trout pout done properly pmsl!


----------



## ar4i




----------



## Greenspin

I made this, so it's poor quality, but I think it's hilarious, pmsl:



Edit: @The L Man you think you can jazz this up for me?

Edit (ll): I don't mean with added penis's or anything, just better graphics :lol:


----------



## alotlikegod




----------



## GeordieSteve




----------



## ar4i




----------



## Carbon-12

taken this few hours ago and still cant stop laughing haha.. clearly that woman got skills


----------



## Greenspin

mrssalvatore said:


> My mates trout pout done properly pmsl!


Is that you?


----------



## mrssalvatore

Greenspin said:


> Is that you?


No my photos are complete different !


----------



## Greenspin

mrssalvatore said:


> No my photos are complete different !


You have trout pout photos, too?


----------



## mrssalvatore

Greenspin said:


> You have trout pout photos, too?


No


----------



## Carbon-12

thought i would post a snap of my post workout meal :bounce:


----------



## stoatman

Ha ha. If you look at that photo within the thread ( ie when small) it looks like you've already eaten it once !


----------



## Gym Bunny

It's also worthwhile going to the actual website to read the comments.


----------



## ar4i

:thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


----------



## Carbon-12




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Carbon-12

sorry.. just have to post this woman again...... cant stop laughing loool. the way she was casually having a conversation with someone when the bag was on her head then got up the stairs and got on the train lol


----------



## Greenspin

cgospodinov said:


> View attachment 129307
> 
> 
> sorry.. just have to post this woman again...... cant stop laughing loool. the way she was casually having a conversation with someone when the bag was on her head then got up the stairs and got on the train lol


I should ban you for posting the same picture on two consecutive pages, pmsl.


----------



## The L Man

Greenspin said:


> I made this, so it's poor quality, but I think it's hilarious, pmsl:
> 
> View attachment 129240
> 
> 
> Edit: @The L Man you think you can jazz this up for me?
> 
> Edit (ll): I don't mean with added penis's or anything, just better graphics :lol:


I'll have a go later when I'm at home.


----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## nick-h

ar4i said:


> :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


just wanted to post this again cause its awesome!


----------



## Clubber Lang

nick-h said:


> just wanted to post this again cause its awesome!


**** bank, thanks.


----------



## Clubber Lang

My dog alittle earlier....Poser! lol










classic!


----------



## Milky

ar4i said:


> :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


Is that her off emerdale ?


----------



## Gab




----------



## Milky

The Stig...


----------



## Carbon-12

http://www.selfcontrolfreak.com/slaan.html

lmao.. try touching his nose and post a pic if u can haha


----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## jimmywst

Can't beat an iron edumacation


----------



## Carbon-12




----------



## Carbon-12

incase ur gym hasnt played this song haha


----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Carbon-12

Greenspin said:


> View attachment 129479


lol


----------



## ar4i




----------



## Edinburgh




----------



## B4PJS

Papping the paps outside St. Mary's Hospital as they wait for the Royal birth:


----------



## Gab




----------



## ar4i




----------



## Carbon-12




----------



## Carbon-12

OMFG... just woke up.. STILL CUTE THOUGH!!!


----------



## Asouf

cgospodinov said:


> OMFG... just woke up.. STILL CUTE THOUGH!!!


----------



## ar4i




----------



## jimmywst




----------



## Guest




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Carbon-12




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## ar4i




----------



## Edinburgh

6 weeks old now, time is flying! mg:


----------



## [email protected]

Edinburgh said:


> 6 weeks old now, time is flying! mg:


Awww he's gorgeous! Give him a squish from Aunty Jojo


----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Carbon-12

something beautiful to the start the day off haha


----------



## Greenspin

cgospodinov said:


> View attachment 129719
> 
> 
> something beautiful to the start the *a**fternoon* off haha


Fixed :lol:


----------



## Carbon-12

Greenspin said:


> Fixed :lol:


I thought everyone's day begins roughly at this time on a Sunday haha


----------



## blackfairie




----------



## lxm




----------



## Carbon-12




----------



## Greenspin

A woman must have made this meme, as a man would have known it's not that easy to take a wee (polite term used  ) with an erection (correct term used  ).


----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## ar4i




----------



## Carbon-12

http://dagobah.biz/flash/trololo.swf

finding this really amusing.. i really hope it doesnt belong in the adult section otherwise im fcuked :/


----------



## Dai Jones

cgospodinov said:


> http://dagobah.biz/flash/trololo.swf
> 
> finding this really amusing.. i really hope it doesnt belong in the adult section otherwise im fcuked :/


WTF!!


----------



## Carbon-12

Dai Jones said:


> WTF!!


Lol that's what I thought as well when I seen it the first time haha


----------



## Smoog

Edinburgh said:


>


 :lol:


----------



## Greenspin

The caption that goes with this is:

Full shade... except under the canopy of course.


----------



## mrssalvatore

Who ate all the pie? SHE DID


----------



## Ginger Ben

Greenspin said:


> A woman must have made this meme, as a man would have known it's not that easy to take a wee (polite term used  ) with an erection (correct term used  ).
> 
> View attachment 129790


----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## ar4i




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Carbon-12

do we agree or what?


----------



## Carbon-12




----------



## Gab




----------



## [email protected]

cgospodinov said:


>


You seem to have missed the point of the "pictures" thread


----------



## Carbon-12

[email protected] said:


> You seem to have missed the point of the "pictures" thread


But there are pictures on the video


----------



## [email protected]

cgospodinov said:


> But there are pictures on the video


Only messing


----------



## Gab

........


----------



## Vickky




----------



## ar4i




----------



## Si Train

^ those 2 are class!


----------



## Gab




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Clubber Lang

lxm said:


>


lol, thats fecking brill, cant stop watching and laughing! lol

where do you find them?


----------



## lxm

Clubber Lang said:


> lol, thats fecking brill, cant stop watching and laughing! lol
> 
> where do you find them?


It was a Youtube video, thought it was so good, made into a GIF on a GIF creation website.

Rackoons are sly creatures, lots of funny youtube videos of them!


----------



## jimmywst

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jimmywst

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Carbon-12




----------



## Greenspin

This was entitles 'The internet in one gif.'


----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Greenspin

gav76 said:


> i love before and afters and these are amazing, its not a p1sstake is it??


No, I don't think so mate.


----------



## ar4i




----------



## Gab




----------



## itsme1

Just driven past this shame its cutting season









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BodyBuilding101

Gab said:


> View attachment 130679


That must be photoshoped?


----------



## Gab

BodyBuilding101 said:


> That must be photoshoped?


Hope not mate.....


----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Carbon-12




----------



## Gab




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Sub-Zero

For you cat lovers


----------



## Sub-Zero




----------



## Sub-Zero




----------



## Sub-Zero




----------



## Dai Jones

Sub-Zero said:


>


obv way too much time on thier hands


----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gary29




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Dai Jones

Gary29 said:


>


not sure of the name but is that the porn actress turned fitness guru


----------



## Dai Jones

Gab said:


> View attachment 130803


for some reason that made me lol


----------



## ar4i




----------



## Dai Jones

ar4i said:


>


 :thumb:


----------



## lxm




----------



## BodyBuilding101

Gary29 said:


>





Dai Jones said:


> not sure of the name but is that the porn actress turned fitness guru


Yeah i think she is a porn actress...someone will know her name...i cant remember :lol:


----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Carbon-12

Greenspin said:


> View attachment 130908


Reminded me of this...


----------



## Total Rebuild

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Yeah i think she is a porn actress...someone will know her name...i cant remember :lol:


Think People, for God's sake THINK!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Greenspin




----------



## rb79

Gary29 said:


>


Zuzka Light aka Zuzana


----------



## Carbon-12

Greenspin said:


> View attachment 130944


bs.. with all evolutionary sensors developed over millions of years, highly doubt a blue colored diving suit would do the trick.. not to mention sharks can detect electromagnetic fields


----------



## Greenspin

cgospodinov said:


> bs.. with all evolutionary sensors developed over millions of years, highly doubt a blue colored diving suit would do the trick.. not to mention sharks can detect electromagnetic fields


It says camouflage the surfers mate. Doesn't claim to make them un-detectable to the shark. Full article if you want to have a gander.

http://news.discovery.com/adventure/outdoor-activities/anti-shark-wetsuits-ready-hang-ten-130718.htm#mkcpgn=fbdsc8


----------



## Carbon-12

just made this haha


----------



## Sub-Zero

I Know, I know..its not a pic but this vid is funny as fcuk..lol


----------



## Edinburgh




----------



## TrenMonster

lxm said:


>


hahaha

is the gif site 4gifs?


----------



## TrenMonster




----------



## TrenMonster




----------



## TrenMonster




----------



## Carbon-12




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## blackfairie




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Carbon-12

another videos from me.. some russian guy ****ting himself when benching LOL


----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Chris F

cgospodinov said:


> another videos from me.. some russian guy ****ting himself when benching LOL


What was up with that dude?  He seemed charlied out of his mind. Were those weights made of lead or something?


----------



## Carbon-12

Chris F said:


> What was up with that dude?  He seemed charlied out of his mind. Were those weights made of lead or something?


I've got no idea mate.. he doesn't really look like he lifts anyway so even if the weight was small would have felt like tons for him.. when i first started off, getting 5 reps on the bar alone was the hardest thing in my life haha


----------



## Greenspin

I think this hero could actually be pretty popular with the lady.


----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Gab




----------



## [email protected]

Lots of threads I would've loved to have posted this on today but I'm not mean so I'll release my rage here instead


----------



## Carbon-12

anyone else feeling like this??


----------



## mrssalvatore

cgospodinov said:


> View attachment 131190
> 
> 
> anyone else feeling like this??


Lol yes but it's been me that's been the idiot today lol


----------



## Carbon-12

lmao!! fail.....


----------



## ar4i

:thumb:


----------



## ar4i




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## alex the bear

BodyBuilding101 said:


> That must be photoshoped?


who cares if it was :laugh:


----------



## alex the bear




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Carbon-12

the mans been squatting


----------



## ar4i




----------



## ar4i




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Milky

ar4i said:


>


Oh fu*k !!!!

Fu*k me l hope she was alright.


----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Brook877

I can only assume our local Tescos have security issues with their supplement range..


----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Matty-boy

Supposedly some far off solar system....


----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Jaff0

Brook877 said:


> View attachment 131426
> 
> 
> I can only assume our local Tescos have security issues with their supplement range..


I know have severe neck pain - so thanks for that.

Just seen some ad on TV that gives me an idea that I'm owed some compensation... expect to hear from my lawyers: Dewey, Cheatham and Howe (say it aloud).


----------



## Carbon-12

true story..


----------



## Jaff0

cgospodinov said:


> true story..


FSVO "true".

Isn't there actually law about this?

They get around it, by actually retaining the same amplitude, but diddling with the compression or range, so the effect is very much that it truly sounds louder, but technically, probably isn't.


----------



## Carbon-12

Jaff0 said:


> FSVO "true".
> 
> Isn't there actually law about this?
> 
> They get around it, by actually retaining the same amplitude, but diddling with the compression or range, so the effect is very much that it truly sounds louder, but technically, probably isn't.


I don't know and my brain hurts to think right now. Besides the topics on waves, amplitude, frequency and all that weren't my strongest anyway haha.


----------



## Greenspin




----------



## lxm

Woman is an alcoholic, cirrhosis of the liver, blood poisoning, what a mess she looks. Awful


----------



## Dai Jones

lxm said:


> Woman is an alcoholic, cirrhosis of the liver, blood poisoning, what a mess she looks. Awful


I know we should all see these type of pic's and learn from the mistakes of others but come on lxm this threads for cool pic's and having a laugh


----------



## B4PJS

Jaff0 said:


> FSVO "true".
> 
> Isn't there actually law about this?
> 
> They get around it, by actually retaining the same amplitude, but diddling with the compression or range, so the effect is very much that it truly sounds louder, but technically, probably isn't.


The thing with an advert is that the range of volumes needed is very limited compared to the range of volumes needed for a movie. Thus they take advantage of this and play the advert at the same volume as the maximum that the film would need. Thus making speech in adverts the same volume as big explosions n sh!t in a film


----------



## ar4i




----------



## lxm

Brook877 said:


> View attachment 131426
> 
> 
> I can only assume our local Tescos have security issues with their supplement range..


Drug users (junkies) and junkie dealers steal certain supplements to cut product with and god knows what else.


----------



## Mighty Sparrow




----------



## Mighty Sparrow




----------



## B4PJS

Brook877 said:


> View attachment 131426
> 
> 
> I can only assume our local Tescos have security issues with their supplement range..


Not surprised when they are charging so much for the minimuscle sh1te!


----------



## Gab




----------



## ar4i




----------



## Dai Jones

Mighty Sparrow said:


> View attachment 131480


just seen this on FB :thumb:


----------



## [email protected]

Mighty Sparrow said:


> View attachment 131480


Who is she? She looks fab!


----------



## Dai Jones

[email protected] said:


> Who is she? She looks fab!


haven't a clue but it's on FB as a before and after


----------



## Greenspin




----------



## ar4i




----------



## ar4i

:devil2:


----------



## alex the bear




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab

.......


----------



## Clubber Lang




----------



## Clubber Lang

i have no idea, but think he loves his slin lol


----------



## Wavelength

Hamster said:


> Isn't the top one Rich Piana?


It is, yeah.


----------



## Greenspin

ar4i said:


> :devil2:


Nice looking wooden counter top.


----------



## Greenspin




----------



## BodyBuilding101

Hamster said:


> Isn't the top one Rich Piana?


Most likely it is...does any one believe that his tattoos make him look bigger?

In one of his clips on youtube he said the design and placement of his ink was to make him look bigger/better v-taper etc


----------



## ar4i




----------



## Carbon-12

THE BOXING KANGAROO!!! PMSL lol

not an image but way too funny, couldnt resist posting haha


----------



## Greenspin

Got to say I prefer to waggle my willy in private, so I agree with this meme.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Jaff0 said:


> FSVO "true".
> 
> Isn't there actually law about this?
> 
> They get around it, by actually retaining the same amplitude, but diddling with the compression or range, so the effect is very much that it truly sounds louder, but technically, probably isn't.





Jaff0 said:


> FSVO "true".
> 
> Isn't there actually law about this?
> 
> They get around it, by actually retaining the same amplitude, but diddling with the compression or range, so the effect is very much that it truly sounds louder, but technically, probably isn't.


This isn't true. Everything that goes for broadcast has to fall within a certain dynamic range. It's just that commercials will be close to the peak of that dynamic range for their duration, so they seem louder. In a film for instance you may have a minute and a half of whispering, followed by a 2 second explosion. If th whole film was at the same db level as the explosion it would be unbearable. A commercial, by contrast, may be 30 seconds of loud music, dipping only enough for some voice over, which is also mixed as loud as it legally can be.


----------



## jason7474utd

Hamster said:


> Had a small chat with him at body power. Seemed a nice enough guy but c'mon .... Triceps so big?! Why?


Yeah comes across as a nice guy but freaky physique im guessing a lot of synthol use as his muscles dont look quite right.

Think he admited to synthol use in one of hi youtube vids


----------



## jason7474utd

If your gonna crash a car crash it like a boss :laugh:


----------



## Gab




----------



## [email protected]

Pen-blwydd hapus @Dai Jones


----------



## ar4i

Greenspin said:


> Nice looking wooden counter top.


It's not bad.. :thumb:


----------



## ar4i




----------



## Jaff0

Dirk McQuickly said:


> This isn't true. Everything that goes for broadcast has to fall within a certain dynamic range. It's just that commercials will be close to the peak of that dynamic range for their duration, so they seem louder. In a film for instance you may have a minute and a half of whispering, followed by a 2 second explosion. If th whole film was at the same db level as the explosion it would be unbearable. A commercial, by contrast, may be 30 seconds of loud music, dipping only enough for some voice over, which is also mixed as loud as it legally can be.


What isn't true?

Have a read of this wikipedia article and specifically the section on broadcasting, then tell me that broadcasters don't manipulate the dynamic range for emphasis. There's simply no way that most commercials / adverts would naturally be right up their with explosions - when it should probably be on par with other normal dialogue, or music, for that matter - if the entire time a channel was broadcasting everything was on a level playing field.


----------



## Gab




----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Jaff0 said:


> What isn't true?
> 
> Have a read of this wikipedia article and specifically the section on broadcasting, then tell me that broadcasters don't manipulate the dynamic range for emphasis. There's simply no way that most commercials / adverts would naturally be right up their with explosions - when it should probably be on par with other normal dialogue, or music, for that matter - if the entire time a channel was broadcasting everything was on a level playing field.


Sorry, I thought you were suggesting that they somehow bypassed the rules. Of course they manipulate it as much as they can, but a 30" commercial will typically have a smaller dynamic range than 30" of a film, ie it will mostly be towards the top end of what is acceptable.


----------



## ar4i




----------



## Gab

....dozy cvnt.. :lol:


----------



## Gab




----------



## Greenspin

This is a pretty geeky joke :lol:


----------



## Carbon-12

always lol


----------



## Greenspin




----------



## [email protected]

Greenspin said:


> This is a pretty geeky joke :lol:
> 
> View attachment 131699


Quite often have to google to understand your posts lol

Educational and funny :thumb:


----------



## Mr_Morocco

what the fvck happend to this thread, pics of an alcoholic with a yellow face and discussions about ampltitude, GTFO


----------



## ar4i




----------



## Sub-Zero




----------



## Sub-Zero




----------



## Sub-Zero




----------



## Sub-Zero




----------



## Sub-Zero




----------



## Greenspin

http://u328p212.ilyke.net/update-my-wife-tried-selling-her-shoes-on-ebay--someone-keeps-asking-for-pics-of-her-feet-in-them--i-replied--again/33287


----------



## ar4i




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab

........


----------



## Gab

....I want a go on this slide, looks awesome


----------



## B4PJS




----------



## B4PJS




----------



## B4PJS




----------



## ar4i




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## [email protected]

B4PJS said:


> View attachment 131762


Lol I bet he got in a bit of trouble!

This one always makes me giggle. I know one of these guys.


----------



## Ashcrapper

lxm said:


> Woman is an alcoholic, cirrhosis of the liver, blood poisoning, what a mess she looks. Awful


----------



## Matty-boy

Not really a picture.... But still worth sharing...


----------



## [email protected]

Matty-boy said:


> Not really a picture.... But still worth sharing...
> 
> View attachment 131821


I love the Dalai Lama. Did you know he's on Facebook?

https://en-gb.facebook.com/DalaiLama


----------



## Matty-boy

[email protected] said:


> I love the Dalai Lama. Did you know he's on Facebook?
> 
> https://en-gb.facebook.com/DalaiLama


Thanks, I'll go find him


----------



## alex the bear

Greenspin said:


> View attachment 131729


i ****ing love science


----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab

.......big fcuka!!


----------



## Carbon-12




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## alex the bear




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Carbon-12

what a fail.. jokes on this guy haha


----------



## BodyBuilding101

Gab said:


> View attachment 131828
> .......big fcuka!!


Who is that?

Guy looks HUGE!


----------



## Gab

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Who is that?
> 
> Guy looks HUGE!


Don't know mate, the pic popped up on my Facebook page, I've been looking but can't find out...he is a big bloke though..


----------



## digitalis

Is it Scott Mendelson?


----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## ar4i




----------



## ar4i




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab

.......cute or what?? :wub:


----------



## Chris F

Gab said:


> View attachment 131974
> .......cute or what?? :wub:


One of the cutest things I think I have ever seen.


----------



## Chris F




----------



## digitalis




----------



## ar4i




----------



## ar4i




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Gab




----------



## lxm

Gary29 said:


> wtf is going on there?! Is that in any way real?


A man sets himself on fire and jumps out of a 8-9 storey building, suicide. yes real/


----------



## Gab




----------



## Gary29

lxm said:


> A man sets himself on fire and jumps out of a 8-9 storey building, suicide. yes real/


Great stuff! Well that cheered me up on a dull, damp dreary Monday morning :death:


----------



## Gab




----------



## lxm

Gary29 said:


> Great stuff! Well that cheered me up on a dull, damp dreary Monday morning :death:


At least one person enjoyed it

@zack amin


----------



## Greenspin




----------



## zack amin

lxm said:


> At least one person enjoyed it
> 
> @zack amin


lol weirdly sick/funny


----------



## CG2507

This thread is epic!!! LOL


----------



## Gab

.....made me chuckle anyway..


----------



## Greenspin

The other funny thing about this picture, other than the comment, is that 1.981 people likes it


----------



## ar4i




----------



## Greenspin

Edit: I did realise that the dog was above water, tbh.


----------



## ar4i




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Chris F




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Carbon-12




----------



## Carbon-12

anyone can relate haha?


----------



## AL_KILLIYA

Gab said:


> ....dozy cvnt.. :lol:


 hid slippers have been glued down


----------



## Carbon-12




----------



## Carbon-12

3 years old and weighting 10 stone LOL.. poor kid & retard parents..


----------



## Sub-Zero




----------



## Sub-Zero

This made me LOL!!


----------



## ar4i




----------



## Clubber Lang

Arnie at 66


----------



## Clubber Lang




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Mighty Sparrow




----------



## Dai Jones

Clubber Lang said:


> Arnie at 66


still got a better peak than me :laugh:


----------



## Dai Jones

ar4i said:


>


he got skills :thumb:


----------



## Dai Jones

Clubber Lang said:


>


I alway say to the mrs when I see this ad that he looks a spit image of my uncle with a tash


----------



## Gab




----------



## [email protected]

Clubber Lang said:


> Arnie at 66


 :wub:

One of my favourite photos :


----------



## ar4i




----------



## Clubber Lang




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab

......


----------



## ar4i




----------



## Carbon-12

my friend's dinner gone wrong haha


----------



## Gab




----------



## ar4i




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## ClarkyBoy




----------



## ar4i




----------



## Guest

AR15 semi auto

at range last week


----------



## Mighty Sparrow




----------



## ar4i

:lol:


----------



## Alanricksnape

Sorry if re-post


----------



## Edinburgh




----------



## mrssalvatore

She had her boobs on the wrong way :-/










Wrong just wrong










That moment when the hole bus goes quite lol










That can't be good










Oh dear lol


----------



## Chris F

Mirin? Facial Athsetics.


----------



## Chris F

Oh dear lol


----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## mrssalvatore

Chris F said:


> Oh dear lol


Oh man that is Rank. WTF?? What would be going on in someone's head to do that?


----------



## mrssalvatore




----------



## ar4i




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab

.....I don't think closing your eyes is gonna help much.. :lol:


----------



## ar4i




----------



## ar4i




----------



## Ashcrapper

christ


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Ashcrapper said:


> christ


...on a bike.


----------



## sined

BLUE(UK) said:


> ...on a bike.


----------



## Greenspin

ar4i said:


>


That's wishful thinking on her part if she thinks she needs thrust in such a big motion :lol:


----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Greenspin

Gab said:


> View attachment 132711


That looks awesome. Any idea where it is?


----------



## Sc4mp0

Greenspin said:


> That looks awesome. Any idea where it is?


Huashan, China.

Here's some more from the trail.


----------



## Mjc1

ar4i said:


>


well who the [email protected] is she?? more vids plz


----------



## Mjc1

this needs a rerun... does anyone know these chancers??


----------



## Dan 45

Mjc1 said:


> View attachment 132730
> 
> 
> this needs a rerun... does anyone know these chancers??


Isn't that @IGotTekkers on the left...?


----------



## Greenspin




----------



## KRSOne

Gab said:


> Don't know mate, the pic popped up on my Facebook page, I've been looking but can't find out...he is a big bloke though..


Martin kjellstrom i think mate. Sweedish BB and hes HUGE (143kg in the pics below)


----------



## Gab

KRSOne said:


> Martin kjellstrom i think mate. Sweedish BB and hes HUGE (143kg in the pics below)
> 
> View attachment 132739
> 
> 
> View attachment 132740
> 
> 
> View attachment 132741
> 
> 
> View attachment 132742
> 
> 
> View attachment 132743


He's definitely a monster of a man. Awesome.. :thumbup1:


----------



## rb79

Mjc1 said:


> well who the [email protected] is she?? more vids plz


Shakira, shakira...


----------



## tioc

Mjc1 said:


> View attachment 132730
> 
> 
> this needs a rerun... does anyone know these chancers??


dont know who they are but I approve of the look .


----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## ar4i

Mjc1 said:


> well who the [email protected] is she?? more vids plz


----------



## ar4i




----------



## rb79




----------



## H10dst




----------



## IGotTekkers

Dan 45 said:


> Isn't that @IGotTekkers on the left...?


Hell ****ing no it ain't :lol:


----------



## Mjc1

rb79 said:


> Shakira, shakira...


that surprised me? thought shakira had a bit more jelly on the plate, she looks pretty lean on these. vids


----------



## rb79

Mjc1 said:


> that surprised me? thought shakira had a bit more jelly on the plate, she looks pretty lean on these. vids


the vid was a while ago mate, she's had a baby since


----------



## Greenspin




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## ar4i




----------



## Carbon-12

ar4i said:


>


lmao what a fail lol


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Gab said:


> View attachment 132712


still do that. can't resist it.


----------



## Gab

Dirk McQuickly said:


> still do that. can't resist it.


That's cus your 'Badass'. ...


----------



## Edinburgh




----------



## ar4i




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Greenspin

Can't be bothered to make a proper meme out of this...

..but I think my washing has been watching washing machine porn again, tbh:



Then it occurred to me it might have over flowed because that filter thing in the bottom right of the machine might be blocked. So I endeavoured to clean it.



I've had the machine for 5 years now and never opened this little flitter thing, let alone done it once a month.



I may have dropped a bollock here, as I believe that black stuff I see on the plastic thing maybe have once been a filter. However, I can safely conclude, the filter isn't blocked :lol:


----------



## mrssalvatore

Greenspin said:


> Can't be bothered to make a proper meme out of this...
> 
> ..but I think my washing has been watching washing machine porn again, tbh:
> 
> View attachment 132955
> 
> 
> Then it occurred to me it might have over flowed because that filter thing in the bottom right of the machine might be blocked. So I endeavoured to clean it.
> 
> View attachment 132956
> 
> 
> I've had the machine for 5 years now and never opened this little flitter thing, let alone done it once a month.
> 
> View attachment 132957
> 
> 
> I may have dropped a bollock here, as I believe that black stuff I see on the plastic thing maybe have once been a filter. However, I can safely conclude, the filter isn't blocked :lol:


That's gross!! You dirty dirty man!! :no:


----------



## Greenspin

mrssalvatore said:


> That's gross!! You dirty dirty man!! :no:


Why's it gross? I left the filter in the machine and it evolved to not have one. Seems pretty good to me, the machine is now more suited to it's environment (ie, one where the filter doesn't get changed).


----------



## mrssalvatore

Greenspin said:


> Why's it gross? I left the filter in the machine and it evolved to not have one. Seems pretty good to me, the machine is now more suited to it's environment (ie, one where the filter doesn't get changed).


Cos ya supposed to clean it!! Lol


----------



## Greenspin

mrssalvatore said:


> Cos ya supposed to clean it!! Lol


Yeah, well I will definitely pretend to try and remember to get a new filter if that makes you feel any better...


----------



## Gab

....


----------



## mrssalvatore

Greenspin said:


> Yeah, well I will definitely pretend to try and remember to get a new filter if that makes you feel any better...


Errrr I suppose so


----------



## Greenspin




----------



## ar4i




----------



## ar4i




----------



## Sub-Zero




----------



## Sub-Zero




----------



## Sub-Zero

:lol:


----------



## Gab




----------



## -LH-




----------



## Carbon-12

-LH- said:


> View attachment 132998


Level: asian if u ask me haha


----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Mighty Sparrow




----------



## -LH-

Wasted unless you have seen Django Unchained...


----------



## Mez

-LH- said:


> View attachment 132998


Lman ?


----------



## [email protected]

Mez said:


> Lman ?


No this is L Man


----------



## Gab




----------



## Greenspin

mrssalvatore said:


> That's gross!! You dirty dirty man!! :no:


By the way, you see how clean and kept my thumb nail is in that third picture, surely I get clean man points for that :lol:


----------



## Greenspin

Gab said:


> View attachment 133057


Ah, they finally brought out the pocket book version.


----------



## shauny13




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## mrssalvatore

Greenspin said:


> By the way, you see how clean and kept my thumb nail is in that third picture, surely I get clean man points for that :lol:


I suppose


----------



## shauny13

[email protected] said:


> No this is L Man
> 
> View attachment 133056


or even


----------



## ar4i




----------



## Carbon-12

ar4i said:


>


lmao..

have a like haha


----------



## Gab




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## jimmywst




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## H10dst




----------



## ar4i




----------



## Gab




----------



## Greenspin

"A cheetah could taste like chocolate heroin, we'll never know. Those little bastards are fast" - Unknown (to me at least, I just took it from a paragraph in a meme)


----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Matty-boy




----------



## Gab

.....


----------



## Milky

Gab said:


> View attachment 133340
> .....


I actually had something freakishly similar to this many yrs ago on my Ford Orion.


----------



## Gab

Milky said:


> I actually had something freakishly similar to this many yrs ago on my Ford Orion.


Ford Orion, that's a blast from the past... :lol:


----------



## Milky

Gab said:


> Ford Orion, that's a blast from the past... :lol:


Ha ha, aww man you should have seen my face when l looked out the bedroom window and saw it, quick as a light l shouted the wife over and said " look what some bastard has been up to on our car " :lol:


----------



## ar4i




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## ar4i




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## BLUE(UK)

ar4i said:


>


The pool party ain't over til some ****ed up fcuker does this. :lol:

It's actually much much harder to do than most would realise, I have been over the handlebars a few times after hitting water crossings too fast. :crying:


----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## ar4i




----------



## Carbon-12




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Mez




----------



## Keenam




----------



## alex the bear

Oh dear lord :no::no::no:


----------



## alex the bear




----------



## alchemystical




----------



## ar4i




----------



## goodison1972

ar4i said:


>


how fkn stupid is that!


----------



## ar4i

About 2 seconds away from getting his legs chopped off.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

alex the bear said:


> View attachment 133421


we'll take it where we can get it.


----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Carbon-12

Carl 655 said:


> Hi can someone tell me how I start a thread please thank you ??


LOL out of place much??

dont think u can start a thread until u become a bronze member.


----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Sub-Zero




----------



## Sub-Zero




----------



## Sub-Zero




----------



## Carbon-12




----------



## mrssalvatore

cgospodinov said:


> LOL out of place much??
> 
> dont think u can start a thread until u become a bronze member.


Yes ya can

Forums

Pick ya place

New topic

If using tapatalk

Do your think he's done it yet


----------



## Mighty Sparrow




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Kazza61

*Libido Test.*

If you look at this pic and only notice the abs, your libido might not be all it should be....


----------



## Milky

Kazza61 said:


> *Libido Test.*
> 
> If you look at this pic and only notice the abs, your libido might not be all it should be....
> 
> View attachment 133606


What should we see :confused1:


----------



## Edinburgh




----------



## ar4i




----------



## Gab




----------



## Jaff0

ar4i said:


>


What's up with that dogs ears? Is that gonna be one of those incidents where owners get their dogs ears mutilated with cosmetic surgery, because they think it looks better?


----------



## warsteiner

It looks like 'cropping' of the dog's ears - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cropping_%28animal%29. Thankfully, this along with tail docking has been banned in the UK.


----------



## Jaff0

warsteiner said:


> It looks like 'cropping' of the dog's ears - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cropping_%28animal%29. Thankfully, this along with tail docking has been banned in the UK.


I'll never understand how supposed dog lovers have elective cosmetic surgery done on their dogs. How is putting your pet through unnecessary surgery, just to suit your own preferences and aesthetic, about being a good owner? Seems all about dogs being more possessions than true pets.


----------



## ali-c




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## rb79




----------



## ar4i




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Carbon-12

ar4i said:


>


this just made my day :lol:


----------



## Greenspin




----------



## R20B

ar4i said:


>


Just wow!


----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Guest

AR15 Stripped and cleaned :thumbup:


----------



## Carbon-12

Greenspin said:


> View attachment 133736


asians r just skillful people


----------



## alchemystical

ar4i said:


>


Now that's synergy tween man and machine.


----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Milky




----------



## Carbon-12




----------



## Carbon-12




----------



## rb79




----------



## rb79




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## ar4i




----------



## ar4i




----------



## Guest




----------



## Carbon-12

brilliant :lol:


----------



## Ashcrapper




----------



## latblaster

Think I recognise the recipient.... :lol:


----------



## Ashcrapper

latblaster said:


> Think I recognise the recipient.... :lol:


that was quicker than I expected


----------



## latblaster

Ashcrapper said:


> that was quicker than I expected


And no doubt he'll feel even more persecuted. Poor lamb!! :lol:


----------



## stevieboy100

ar4i said:


>


SON OF A BITCH


----------



## Jaff0

cgospodinov said:


> View attachment 133965
> 
> 
> brilliant :lol:


You need to watch more House. Then you'd happily go along with some kind of iterative process an IT guy might do, rather than what Dr House might attempt!


----------



## Carbon-12

Jaff0 said:


> You need to watch more House. Then you'd happily go along with some kind of iterative process an IT guy might do, rather than what Dr House might attempt!


ive seen pretty much all of them haha


----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Carbon-12




----------



## Guest

Haha just got this off facebook, tickled me


----------



## Gab




----------



## ar4i




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Milky

THIS is that scaringly true we need to have a long hard look at ourselves...


----------



## Carbon-12

Milky said:


> THIS is that scaringly true we need to have a long hard look at ourselves...
> 
> View attachment 134050


seen this somewhere a couple of days ago..

but yeah..


----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Kazza61

D'oh! Should've maybe put just another coat on!

Won't get caught out like this again......


----------



## Kazza61

Nailed it this time! King o' the hill!!


----------



## Gab




----------



## Si Train




----------



## Carbon-12




----------



## Gab




----------



## Carbon-12

every fcking time!!


----------



## flapjack

Kazza61 said:


> D'oh! Should've maybe put just another coat on!
> 
> Won't get caught out like this again......
> 
> View attachment 134062


Mr Bean the bodybuilder :lol:


----------



## ar4i




----------



## Carbon-12

flapjack said:


> Mr Bean the bodybuilder :lol:


----------



## Kazza61

What can possibly go wrong?..........


----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Kazza61

Get a load of these bad boy pecs......


----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Edinburgh

Every guys dream girl?


----------



## Sub-Zero




----------



## Sub-Zero




----------



## Sub-Zero




----------



## Sub-Zero




----------



## Sub-Zero




----------



## Carbon-12

lmao


----------



## ar4i




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Greenspin

Typos and mistranslations:

http://eddiequinn.likes.com/hilarious-signs-with-spelling-mistakes?utm_term=27015372&utm_campaign=ml&pid=90355&utm_source=mylikes&utm_medium=cpc&v=eyJjbGlja19pZCI6IDIwMDgyMzczOTYsICJwb3N0X2lkIjogMjcwMTUzNzJ9&page=1


----------



## Kazza61

Depressed? Lonely? Then just....


----------



## Kazza61

My barbecues aren't quite as popular as I'd hoped they'd be....


----------



## Kazza61

M'lud, there is a perfectly rational explanation for my client's actions and when you hear them, I have no doubt you will immediately acquit him without a stain on his character...


----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## AleisterCrowley




----------



## Edinburgh




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Carbon-12




----------



## Bora




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Bora

Gab said:


> View attachment 134379


i think everyone can relate to this!! :lol:


----------



## Clubber Lang

Kazza61 said:


> D'oh! Should've maybe put just another coat on!
> 
> Won't get caught out like this again......
> 
> View attachment 134062


LOL, makes me feel a hell of alot better about myself!


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## ar4i




----------



## ar4i




----------



## Chelsea




----------



## Matty-boy




----------



## Bora

this made me LOL its probly fake but still made me laugh


----------



## Gab

.........  :lol:


----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Carbon-12




----------



## AleisterCrowley




----------



## Btngu

Where i live....


----------



## H10dst

Should have gone to specsavers they said!!!


----------



## Greenspin

Bright solutions to household problems (can't get the pictures to work in the thread):

http://shanaya005.likes.com/15-low-tech-household-tips?utm_term=27078684&utm_campaign=ml&pid=74592&utm_source=mylikes&utm_medium=cpc&v=eyJjbGlja19pZCI6IDIwMjE0MzE5NTgsICJwb3N0X2lkIjogMjcwNzg2ODR9&page=1


----------



## Sub-Zero




----------



## Sub-Zero




----------



## Sub-Zero




----------



## Carbon-12

Greenspin said:


> Bright solutions to household problems (can't get the pictures to work in the thread):
> 
> http://shanaya005.likes.com/15-low-tech-household-tips?utm_term=27078684&utm_campaign=ml&pid=74592&utm_source=mylikes&utm_medium=cpc&v=eyJjbGlja19pZCI6IDIwMjE0MzE5NTgsICJwb3N0X2lkIjogMjcwNzg2ODR9&page=1


----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Jaff0

Sub-Zero said:


>


Never

Say

Die...


----------



## ar4i




----------



## ar4i




----------



## Carbon-12




----------



## Jaff0

cgospodinov said:


> View attachment 134550


And it's synthol day, all day, every day...


----------



## Carbon-12




----------



## Carbon-12

lmao.. just seen this on my fb wall.... had to comment LOOOL :lol:


----------



## Shaundasheep




----------



## ar4i




----------



## Greenspin

ar4i said:


>


Why does that dog like ice so much... :lol:


----------



## Carbon-12




----------



## Guest




----------



## B4PJS

Dave said:


>


Sooooooo cute! :wub:


----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Kazza61

I think we can all write our own witty line to his one...


----------



## BodyBuilding101

Greenspin said:


> Why does that dog like ice so much... :lol:


Im wondering the same?


----------



## Kazza61

A few....


----------



## Greenspin

Kazza61 said:


> A few....
> 
> View attachment 134666


What purpose can that comma after the '1' possibly serve? Like it's hard to tell the position of a '1' from the beginning of a sequence of numerous, and slightly hard to count, 0's :lol:


----------



## Kazza61

Warrior!!!


----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab

.....wtf.. :confused1:


----------



## Gab




----------



## Edinburgh




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## dt36




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## H10dst




----------



## mrssalvatore

Hehe saw this earlier

Fingerscrossedmenogetsaban


----------



## Carbon-12

H10dst said:


> View attachment 134793
> 
> 
> View attachment 134794
> 
> 
> View attachment 134795


u r the man of the day!!


----------



## Carbon-12

:lol:


----------



## H10dst

cgospodinov said:


> u r the man of the day!!


Thanks


----------



## JusNoGood




----------



## JusNoGood




----------



## JusNoGood




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## JusNoGood




----------



## ar4i




----------



## Carbon-12




----------



## Carbon-12

im sorry just had to be done lol!! found it well funny :lol:


----------



## mark22

H10dst said:


> View attachment 134793
> 
> 
> View attachment 134794
> 
> 
> View attachment 134795


Possibly best post ever :beer:


----------



## ar4i




----------



## Jaff0

ar4i said:


>


Is that the one I'm thinking of which is insanely high up in some tower, Russia, isn't it?

He could be a biscuit away from a Darwin award.


----------



## B4PJS

Talaria said:


>


got to admire his commitment to the cause!


----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab

.....


----------



## Carbon-12

miley twerking at some music awards lol.. this girl needs to do some squats first :lol:


----------



## ar4i

Yes, that's the one!


----------



## BodyBuilding101

B4PJS said:


> got to admire his commitment to the cause!


what cause was that? eating KFC? :laugh:

Have to give him reps to think he could fly :lol:


----------



## Greenspin




----------



## alchemystical




----------



## Edinburgh




----------



## Carbon-12

every fcking time  :lol:


----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Carbon-12

Gab said:


> View attachment 135009


looool :lol: he was probably 1 of them men that never set foot in the kitchen haha


----------



## mrssalvatore

Phil health new trainer I WANT


----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## BodyBuilding101

Talaria said:


>


For a guy that has had his ankle broken in the past, this made me cringe a lot! :scared:


----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Carbon-12

Dai Jones said:


>


only in the uk haha


----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## rob w

cgospodinov said:


> only in the uk haha


My home town! And it is madness going across that damn thing.


----------



## JusNoGood




----------



## JusNoGood




----------



## JusNoGood




----------



## Jaff0

Talaria said:


>


That has truly made my day - the other two were good - but that is just gold.


----------



## ar4i




----------



## Carbon-12

this man is a beast!! been motivation since day 1 










old but gold, thought i would post it haha


----------



## Carbon-12

:lol:


----------



## mat81

First attempt at moon


----------



## mat81

Who knows where or what this is


----------



## Milky

cgospodinov said:


> :lol:


He beat my mate in a comp last yr l think.


----------



## mat81

My daughter


----------



## mat81

My son


----------



## Carbon-12

Milky said:


> He beat my mate in a comp last yr l think.


serious?? pfffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff legs r a must!!


----------



## mat81

And all 3 of them



I have that one above the fire place

Colour version


----------



## Milky

cgospodinov said:


> serious?? pfffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff legs r a must!!


Yeah it was a fitness type thing at the expo IIRC, my mate has awesome legs but his went to fu*k for it as well.


----------



## latblaster

@mat81

They are fantastic pics mate! 

@[email protected]

@Gym Bunny

I tagged you coz I thought you'd like them.


----------



## mat81

mat81 said:


> My son


As innocent as he looked 2 year ago, he is now a little git.

Put him into boxing lessons with a boxing mate of mine, now he says he's the toughest kid around lol

This was taken today


----------



## [email protected]

latblaster said:


> @mat81
> 
> They are fantastic pics mate!
> 
> @[email protected]
> 
> @Gym Bunny
> 
> I tagged you coz I thought you'd like them.


Thanks Lats 

They're lovely photos Mat. Do you take photos professionally?


----------



## Greenspin




----------



## mat81

@[email protected]

No I'm not good enough to do professional stuff, I just like to get as many pics of my kids as possible

Oh and wildlife


----------



## latblaster

mat81 said:


> @[email protected]
> 
> No I'm not good enough to do professional stuff, I just like to get as many pics of my kids as possible
> 
> Oh and wildlife


Well they are seriously good mate & I hope you post more.


----------



## Dai Jones

mat81 said:


> And all 3 of them
> 
> 
> 
> I have that one above the fire place
> 
> Colour version


Really like the black n white and colour pic


----------



## mat81

A few animals















That's it I won't bore you with any more


----------



## mat81

......


----------



## [email protected]

mat81 said:


> @[email protected]
> 
> No I'm not good enough to do professional stuff, I just like to get as many pics of my kids as possible
> 
> Oh and wildlife


I think you're really good. 

I love photography, I'm thinking about doing a course at my local college. My friend did it last year and has started a business. She's got loads of bookings.


----------



## latblaster

Not boring at all Mat!


----------



## mat81

[email protected] said:


> I think you're really good.
> 
> I love photography, I'm thinking about doing a course at my local college. My friend did it last year and has started a business. She's got loads of bookings.


I do have most of the equipment, and have done a lot of portraits for friends and family but I don't charge.

I've done several weddings for people that can't afford a photographer but do say if they can make a donation to the nspcc.

Thing is I like to take pics, it's a hobby.

I don't charge as I don't really need to, I'm not rich and my wages are not great but I have everything I need in my family, and I do believe that doing good things brings good things.


----------



## H10dst




----------



## Greenspin

H10dst said:


> View attachment 135203


Do six year olds really have iPhones? I'm not six and I don't have one. I have a girly HTC WildFire that I got from my younger sister when I bought her her iPhone, oh wait.... :lol:


----------



## Gab




----------



## Dirk McQuickly

mat81 said:


> As innocent as he looked 2 year ago, he is now a little git.
> 
> Put him into boxing lessons with a boxing mate of mine, now he says he's the toughest kid around lol
> 
> This was taken today


ha ha! the difference!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

mat81 said:


> I do have most of the equipment, and have done a lot of portraits for friends and family but I don't charge.
> 
> I've done several weddings for people that can't afford a photographer but do say if they can make a donation to the nspcc.
> 
> Thing is I like to take pics, it's a hobby.
> 
> I don't charge as I don't really need to, I'm not rich and my wages are not great but I have everything I need in my family, and I do believe that doing good things brings good things.


I don't know what your regular job is mate, but if you've got one you're in an ideal place to subsidise yourself if you wanted to slowly turn professional. My missus is a photographer, that's what she did. Just build up a portfolio until your confident to start charging. Then start charging proper rates. Then bin the 9 to 5!


----------



## Sc4mp0

mat81 said:


> Who knows where or what this is


I'm surprised you took this photo considering you're from Southampton and they're your arch rivals,lol.

Some quality photos there fella.


----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## mat81

Sc4mp0 said:


> I'm surprised you took this photo considering you're from Southampton and they're your arch rivals,lol.
> 
> Some quality photos there fella.


As much as I think abit of rivalry in footsie is a good thing I find it unbelievable the lengths the two team go to kick the crap outta each other when they meet.

Besides I'm a Leeds fan


----------



## Shadow

mat81. Are you a canon or Nikon man? You definitely have the 'eye'. Some people over use Selective Colouring but the one with your kids is bang on what it should be used for in order to focus on the main component part.

Are the Animal shots taken with a 200mm 2.8?

Either way some cracking pics. :thumb:


----------



## Carbon-12




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## AleisterCrowley




----------



## AleisterCrowley




----------



## AleisterCrowley




----------



## Milky




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## mat81

My daughter messing about


----------



## mat81

Another she done


----------



## mat81

That's probably the longest a bar of chocolate has survived being in her hands lol


----------



## mat81

This is a water droplet into a washing up bowl of water

Took effing ages to get the timing


----------



## mat81

Colour version


----------



## Milky

Outside a bar in Turkey


----------



## Mighty Sparrow




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## Carbon-12




----------



## Carbon-12




----------



## BodyBuilding101

Greenspin said:


> Do six year olds really have iPhones? I'm not six and I don't have one. I have a girly HTC WildFire that I got from my younger sister when I bought her her iPhone, oh wait.... :lol:


Im afraid they do my friend, my son is six and half and he has an iphone 4, my daughter is 2 and she has one too....our old phone we give to our kids...man kids these day never had it so good....i used to play with a rope and hook attached to it pretending to be either a cowboy or mountain climber :lol:


----------



## Greenspin

cgospodinov said:


>


According to chemists, alcohol is actually a solvent :lol:


----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## K-Rod

mat81 said:


> A few animals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's it I won't bore you with any more


Amazing pics mate, as good as any you'd see anywhere imo.


----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Matt2

Cheat meal! Penguin pie.


----------



## Carbon-12

Greenspin said:


> According to chemists, alcohol is actually a solvent :lol:


lets not get too technical, and agree that its a solution haha


----------



## ar4i




----------



## ar4i




----------



## ar4i




----------



## H10dst




----------



## Guest




----------



## ar4i




----------



## Sub-Zero




----------



## Paz1982

just saw this on facebook and thought @Milky might like this


----------



## Paz1982

changing from BT to sky today and just dragged the cupboard out, does anyone else have so many wires ? thank fcuk they're coming to install it


----------



## Sc4mp0

Paz1982 said:


> changing from BT to sky today and just dragged the cupboard out, does anyone else have so many wires ? thank fcuk they're coming to install it
> 
> View attachment 135573


That would drive me fvcking mental. When it comes to wires all mine are nice and tidy , cable tied together etc, lol.


----------



## Paz1982

Sc4mp0 said:


> That would drive me fvcking mental. When it comes to wires all mine are nice and tidy , cable tied together etc, lol.


yeah that's the least of my worries, my mrs spent hours the other day putting the 400 odd dvds in alphabetical order and i've just destroyed it all... can't wait till she gets in from work :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

Dave said:


>


I'm so loving this, wish she turned round tho


----------



## Greenspin




----------



## JusNoGood

Paz1982 said:


> changing from BT to sky today and just dragged the cupboard out, does anyone else have so many wires ? thank fcuk they're coming to install it
> 
> View attachment 135573


Lol I know that problem. I'll get a picture of mine up tonight it's worse  I tidy it every year but it still ends up in a tangled mess wtf??


----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Edinburgh




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Guest




----------



## Gab




----------



## Carbon-12




----------



## Carbon-12

another 1, idk where i keep finding them LOL


----------



## Carbon-12




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks




----------



## ClarkyBoy




----------



## Carbon-12

when waiting for a text message reply.. every fcking time lol!


----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## ar4i




----------



## mark22

Greenspin said:


> View attachment 135954


Does anyone else believe in eastern medicine, Chi is important to us I feel.


----------



## Greenspin

mark22 said:


> Does anyone else believe in eastern medicine, Chi is important to us I feel.


What, why did you quote my post?


----------



## Keeks




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## H10dst




----------



## AleisterCrowley




----------



## AleisterCrowley




----------



## AleisterCrowley




----------



## ar4i




----------



## Keeks




----------



## [email protected]

ar4i said:


>


Wow!


----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Milky

Keep it clean chaps, you know the score.


----------



## Milky




----------



## Gab




----------



## H10dst




----------



## Carbon-12

H10dst said:


> View attachment 136042


my mum definitely doesnt have a strong mind and she can still read it haha


----------



## gav76

Dai Jones said:


> I'm so loving this, wish she turned round tho


i think shes the porn star naomi russell


----------



## ar4i




----------



## Dai Jones

gav76 said:


> i think shes the porn star naomi russell


thanks will google her later :thumb:


----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Carbon-12




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Milky




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Keeks




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Milky




----------



## biglbs




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## andyhuggins

Milky said:


> View attachment 136268


Awesome words :thumb:


----------



## richardrahl

Ibiza sunset.


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> View attachment 136277


There's a definite naughtiness to you this past week or so?!?

Love it


----------



## Adz

A couple I took last month:


----------



## Carbon-12

:thumb:


----------



## Shadow

Adz The Rat said:


> A couple I took last month:


Love the first pic. I know it's personal taste but have you tried the second photo with a touch more contrast at the Shadow end as it gives a bit more depth and texture to the blacks?


----------



## Adz

Thanks mate.

No don't think I have, I may have a re-edit of it one evening.


----------



## K-Rod

Amazing what you can achieve in 3 years, eh @Ginger Ben?


----------



## Ginger Ben

K-Rod said:


> Amazing what you can achieve in 3 years, eh @Ginger Ben?
> 
> View attachment 136312


pmsl, repped!


----------



## TELBOR

K-Rod said:


> Amazing what you can achieve in 3 years, eh @Ginger Ben?
> 
> View attachment 136312


He wishes mate!!

:lol:


----------



## alchemystical




----------



## alchemystical




----------



## alchemystical




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Adz

Couple more of my landscapes:


----------



## goodison1972

Adz The Rat said:


> Couple more of my landscapes:


Is this Formby beach? :thumbup1:


----------



## Ashcrapper

Adz The Rat said:


> Couple more of my landscapes:


your back garden looks massive


----------



## Adz

Yes mate its Formby, beautiful place to walk the hound.

@Ashcrapper, yea alright aint it :laugh:


----------



## Ashcrapper

Adz The Rat said:


> Yes mate its Formby, beautiful place to walk the hound.
> 
> @Ashcrapper, yea alright aint it :laugh:


great photos btw


----------



## Keeks




----------



## Carbon-12

Gab said:


> View attachment 136368


but she can twerk!! :confused1: :lol:


----------



## alchemystical

Ashcrapper said:


> your back garden looks massive


Camera trick.


----------



## B4PJS

@jon-kent will like this one


----------



## jon-kent

B4PJS said:


> @jon-kent will like this one


Jon-kent approves !

Legend !


----------



## Jaff0

B4PJS said:


> @jon-kent will like this one


Way of the Dragon, isn't it, wasn't it, marvelous, jumpers for goal-posts.

That's the bit where he's warming up in the Colosseum before kicking Chuck Norris' 'arriss.


----------



## Ian_Montrose

AnnesBollocks said:


>


Do we need to "get this" before we can post in the 45+ thread?


----------



## alchemystical

Ian_Montrose said:


> Do we need to "get this" before we can post in the 45+ thread?


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## mark22

Dave said:


>


That can't be real!


----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## alchemystical




----------



## Carbon-12




----------



## Adz

I did this for a photo competition a few years ago, the theme was "the dark side of humanity"


----------



## ar4i




----------



## ar4i




----------



## HAWKUS

Adz The Rat said:


> I did this for a photo competition a few years ago, the theme was "the dark side of humanity"


How did you manage to have sex with her if her legs were tied togther?


----------



## Pkant2002

HAWKUS said:


> How did you manage to have sex with her if her legs were tied togther?


Where there's a will there's a way.


----------



## Gab




----------



## westy125

Lol


----------



## Carbon-12




----------



## Clubber Lang




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Carbon-12

Clubber Lang said:


>


close enough.. :lol:


----------



## Milky




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## AleisterCrowley

Brings back memories.

Dreamers bulk...:laugh:


----------



## AleisterCrowley




----------



## AleisterCrowley




----------



## Carbon-12

AleisterCrowley said:


> View attachment 136659
> Brings back memories.
> 
> Dreamers bulk...:laugh:


oh my fcking god.. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Sub-Zero




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Gab




----------



## mark22

Sub-Zero said:


>


Seems like he had it all planned, good skills.


----------



## H10dst

Here's me living on the edge as always!!!


----------



## Milky

H10dst said:


> Here's me living on the edge as always!!!
> View attachment 136712


You cant post hardcore sh*t like that mate, delete it or get an infraction !


----------



## H10dst

Milky said:


> You cant post hardcore sh*t like that mate, delete it or get an infraction !


I'm that hardcore and crazy I'm leaving it up!!!!


----------



## H10dst

Time to go even more hardcore, here's a sneaky under duvet shot.....


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Time to go even more hardcore, here's a sneaky under duvet shot.....
> 
> View attachment 136715


 :ban:


----------



## H10dst

My mate is pretty nuts too, check out our bonkers messages earlier!!!


----------



## H10dst




----------



## ar4i

Bet that hurt! :bounce:


----------



## Sc4mp0

Found this earlier and thought some of you guys might want me to bring some back for you as a preworkout.


----------



## Sc4mp0

ar4i said:


> Bet that hurt! :bounce:


I did that years ago when i was young. Jumped on my back and bounced up straight so thought I'll try bouncing on my front and doing the same but I just snaped in half wrong way like this guy. Was in tears and couldn't move, i thought id broken my spine.


----------



## Adz

My first attempt at wool spinning, and the best Ive ever done!


----------



## H10dst




----------



## H10dst




----------



## tioc

Adz The Rat said:


> My first attempt at wool spinning, and the best Ive ever done!


wool spinning is a bloody nightmare, tried countless times but never got decent results, working on light painting just now for some car shots for my nephews, will post some if it works out.


----------



## Dai Jones

Adz The Rat said:


> My first attempt at wool spinning, and the best Ive ever done!


now that in kinda cool


----------



## Milky




----------



## Adz

I love the texts from dog :laugh:


----------



## Gab




----------



## BLUE(UK)

Gab said:


> View attachment 136828


Someone forgot to park that bike in the correct bike rack. :innocent:


----------



## Shadow

Adz The Rat said:


> My first attempt at wool spinning, and the best Ive ever done!


That's excellent mate. I've tried it so many times and had crap results I've given up.


----------



## ar4i




----------



## ar4i




----------



## BLUE(UK)




----------



## Gab

BLUE(UK) said:


>


Nice pic, love staffies..


----------



## Gab




----------



## BLUE(UK)

Gab said:


> Nice pic, love staffies..


He's my brothers, I think he's about 14yrs old now but I took that pic about 7-8yrs ago.

RIP.....










My old cardio training partner, she was a great dog.


----------



## Gab

BLUE(UK) said:


> He's my brothers, I think he's about 14yrs old now but I took that pic about 7-8yrs ago.
> 
> RIP.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My old cardio training partner, she was a great dog.


Lovely looking dog, I used to run with mine, she's 6 now and doesn't like running anymore, she'd rather lie in her bed...


----------



## Adz




----------



## Super_G

Quite possibly the best porn edit photo in the world


----------



## Bora




----------



## Jaff0

bigforbday said:


>


I appreciate the sentiment - I've never owned one, and I've promised myself I never will. But somebody I knew used to have one, some years back, and I once got the odd lift in it, sat in the back. Crumple zone, what crumple zone...

Hateful, shite little things.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Bora




----------



## Bora




----------



## Adz




----------



## JusNoGood

bigforbday said:


>


Great stupid movie :0


----------



## JusNoGood




----------



## Carbon-12

didnt take that long, did it? :turned:


----------



## Bora




----------



## H10dst




----------



## Milky




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Jaff0

Keeks said:


> View attachment 137037


Listening to some, it'll all have been in a studio, anyways, so the director can shout "CUT!" and the actor can lift his visor and scratch that damn itch...

'course, if he was truly on the moon - not that that would ever happen... - he'd be proper fvcked.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Adz

Went to a hot rod show today, this '71 Chevelle was a beast


----------



## Zola




----------



## Sub-Zero




----------



## Sub-Zero




----------



## Sub-Zero




----------



## Dai Jones

Adz The Rat said:


> Went to a hot rod show today, this '71 Chevelle was a beast


good to see someone else putting up some muscle cars:thumb:


----------



## AleisterCrowley




----------



## AleisterCrowley




----------



## AleisterCrowley




----------



## Sc4mp0

My attempt at being artistic on holiday. Was inspired by some of the photos a guy posted a couple weeks back,lol.


----------



## Guest




----------



## BLUE(UK)

Dave said:


>


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gab




----------



## Mighty Sparrow




----------



## Gab




----------



## ar4i




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Milky




----------



## Milky




----------



## Milky




----------



## Milky




----------



## Bora

Milky said:


> View attachment 137226


 :lol:


----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## ar4i




----------



## ar4i

fat v muscle


----------



## BLUE(UK)

What's the pen for?


----------



## K-Rod

BLUE(UK) said:


> What's the pen for?


For a sense of scale I'd assume.


----------



## Carbon-12




----------



## QUEST




----------



## QUEST




----------



## QUEST




----------



## QUEST




----------



## QUEST




----------



## QUEST




----------



## QUEST




----------



## Dai Jones

@LER awesome pic's mate would love the ban in the UK on these to be dropped


----------



## QUEST

Dai Jones said:


> @LER awesome pic's mate would love the ban in the UK on these to be dropped


yes mate imagine owning a beast like one of them ...its a shame there are to many idiots out their that can't respect animals and spoil it for everyone else .


----------



## Dai Jones

LER said:


> yes mate imagine owning a beast like one of them ...its a shame there are to many idiots out their that can't respect animals and spoil it for everyone else .


so true mate!!


----------



## nutri




----------



## mal




----------



## Guest




----------



## Jay.32




----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> View attachment 137446


Yes to both :thumb:


----------



## Bora




----------



## Bora




----------



## HAWKUS

LER said:


>


Beautys but im guessing them dogs have defo had chemical assistance.....even fighting ptts arnt anywhere near that big.


----------



## Hardy

LER said:


> yes mate imagine owning a beast like one of them ...its a shame there are to many idiots out their that can't respect animals and spoil it for everyone else .


Its actually a shame people breed these dogs. They are un healthy and in the end only the dog suffers. I hate seeing pics of dogs like this. Nothing like what the "working" pitbull was. These are just money making dogs because think they look cool. Sorry can never bite my tongue when i see pics like that. Would be embarrassed to go out and walk something like that.


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Hardy said:


> Its actually a shame people breed these dogs. They are un healthy and in the end only the dog suffers. I hate seeing pics of dogs like this. Nothing like what the "working" pitbull was. These are just money making dogs because think they look cool. Sorry can never bite my tongue when i see pics like that. Would be embarrassed to go out and walk something like that.


I agree totally.


----------



## Mighty Sparrow




----------



## Jay.32

Mighty Sparrow said:


>


where did you get that pic of my misses??? :cursing:


----------



## HAWKUS

Hardy said:


> Its actually a shame people breed these dogs. They are un healthy and in the end only the dog suffers. I hate seeing pics of dogs like this. Nothing like what the "working" pitbull was. These are just money making dogs because think they look cool. Sorry can never bite my tongue when i see pics like that. Would be embarrassed to go out and walk something like that.


i agree they dont look healthy,thats an un natural amount of weight any dog should be holding,its a wonder they can even move.


----------



## Keenam

HAWKUS said:


> i agree they dont look healthy,thats an un natural amount of weight any dog should be holding,its a wonder they can even move.


But it is the USA. Listening to the radio the other day and apparently most of their cattle are on tren! No wonder they are so keen on keeping hold of guns!!


----------



## Guest




----------



## HAWKUS

Dave said:


>


That is actually class,must of took some serious thinking haha


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Some hench dogs man, the black shiny 1 looks mint


----------



## QUEST

Hardy said:


> Its actually a shame people breed these dogs. They are un healthy and in the end only the dog suffers. I hate seeing pics of dogs like this. Nothing like what the "working" pitbull was. These are just money making dogs because think they look cool. Sorry can never bite my tongue when i see pics like that. Would be embarrassed to go out and walk something like that.


what's unhealthy about them . :confused1:


----------



## Carbon-12




----------



## tioc

LER said:


> what's unhealthy about them . :confused1:


 Its much the same as bulldogs here, many so overdeveloped at the chest area with tiny waists, classic v shape, that theres lots of problems during pregnancy and many, not all for sure, have major problems giving birth which has caused the rise in caeserian births amongst certain breeds.


----------



## QUEST

tioc said:


> Its much the same as bulldogs here, many so overdeveloped at the chest area with tiny waists, classic v shape, that theres lots of problems during pregnancy and many, not all for sure, have major problems giving birth which has caused the rise in caeserian births amongst certain breeds.


pitbulls are a healthy breed ..how does a caesarian make something unhealthy . i have a dog that had to a caesarian she an't unhealthy .


----------



## Mighty Sparrow

Keenam said:


> But it is the USA. Listening to the radio the other day and apparently most of their cattle are on tren! No wonder they are so keen on keeping hold of guns!!


Tren was originally developed for cattle not humans and called Finaplix.


----------



## Ashcrapper

HAWKUS said:


> That is actually class,must of took some serious thinking haha


viral ad for the telly


----------



## tioc

LER said:


> pitbulls are a healthy breed ..how does a caesarian make something unhealthy . i have a dog that had to a caesarian she an't unhealthy .


I didnt say they were unhealthy , I was just mentioning on of the problems that selective breeding has caused, I've had bulldogs for years and had to get c sections with several bitches which thankfully have all went well but its still an operation which is purely caused by the selective breeding for certain body types. @Hardy said about health issues and I just offered an example I've experienced.


----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Milky




----------



## Milky




----------



## Milky




----------



## Milky




----------



## ar4i




----------



## Milky




----------



## HAWKUS

Ashcrapper said:


> viral ad for the telly


Seemed abit to clever to be a real shoplifter haha


----------



## Ashcrapper

HAWKUS said:


> Seemed abit to clever to be a real shoplifter haha


would take one seriously cool ****er to try it


----------



## Carbon-12

little too old for halloween haha


----------



## ar4i




----------



## Hardy

LER said:


> what's unhealthy about them . :confused1:


Dogs like that in those pics, almost all have hip and elbow dysplasia.. Struggle with their breathing, over heat. Their backs are under allot of stress and are bowed because of the excess weight. The original Pitbull was an athletic working dog. The dogs in the pics are just nonfunctional barrels. Breed purely for looks and health not even given any thought. When that should be priority above anything.


----------



## tioc

Hardy said:


> Dogs like that in those pics, almost all have hip and elbow dysplasia.. Struggle with their breathing, over heat. Their backs are under allot of stress and are bowed because of the excess weight. The original Pitbull was an athletic working dog. The dogs in the pics are just nonfunctional barrels. Breed purely for looks and health not even given any thought. When that should be priority above anything.


Your right about being bred for looks, but thats the case with 90% of kennel club recognised breeds. GSDs suffer hugely from hip problems, most buyers demanding to see hip scores before parting with money, and this is due mainly to the shrinking gene pool breeders are using to ensure good show results hence more sales and more money, the welfare of the dogs is the last consideration for many.


----------



## Paz1982

just found this soup, im sure its just @restens flavour :whistling:


----------



## Bora




----------



## Gab

.....


----------



## Sub-Zero




----------



## PLauGE

Not funny or anything, but a picture i took the other day of a spider my daughter found taking over her swing an sh1t, was sat there eating its dinner


----------



## Clubber Lang




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## R20B




----------



## R20B




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Mighty Sparrow




----------



## Mighty Sparrow




----------



## Milky




----------



## Milky




----------



## Milky




----------



## ar4i




----------



## PLauGE

Another fooking spider pic

come down this morning about 6am with the young un, still dark, felt something brush through my hair on the stairs, brushed it off and thought nothing of it, went for a jimmy and dangling from the ceiling in the same spot was this



only a scrawny thing, could do with going on a bulk but it was huge, would span 4'' easily laid out, not seen one like it before, looked like a cranefly with no wings


----------



## ar4i




----------



## Dai Jones

ar4i said:


>


 :lol:


----------



## IronPhil




----------



## IronPhil




----------



## IronPhil




----------



## Guest




----------



## Mighty Sparrow




----------



## bailey-bose

thought this was a pi$$er


----------



## Sk1nny

took this up snowdon a few weeks ago


----------



## Sk1nny

and this


----------



## AleisterCrowley




----------



## Milky




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Milky

I tip my hat to FB for this...


----------



## Paz1982

Milky said:


> View attachment 138030
> 
> 
> I tip my hat to FB for this...


 @vetran, he's dead ?


----------



## Milky

Paz1982 said:


> @vetran, he's dead ?


Well he wont have long if he's not already lets be honest..


----------



## infernal0988




----------



## infernal0988

Gab said:


> View attachment 137811
> .....


I LAUGHED SO HARD ! Is this real ! ? HAHAHAHAHAAHAHA!!!!!


----------



## shauny13

someone's bulking.


----------



## Ashcrapper

shauny13 said:


> someone's bulking.
> 
> View attachment 138048


dont know why but that's really funny :lol:


----------



## Milky




----------



## Sub-Zero




----------



## Sub-Zero




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Sk1nny




----------



## Sk1nny




----------



## Sk1nny

can see why Christians believe in heaven when you get so close to the clouds and see serene views like this


----------



## Sk1nny




----------



## dt36

@Sk1nny

Brilliant pictures mate. You using a filter for the clouds or digital setting? Really sets the pics off...


----------



## Sk1nny

dt36 said:


> @Sk1nny
> 
> Brilliant pictures mate. You using a filter for the clouds or digital setting? Really sets the pics off...


It's just a point and shoot camera mate (although top of the range I'll admit). Used snapseed to touch them up a bit but seriously snowdonia is just immensely beautiful


----------



## Milky

Not the best quality from my phone but l llike them.


----------



## Milky




----------



## tioc




----------



## Dirk McQuickly

something to warm the cockles on a cold sunday night -

http://www.thelawofattraction.com/22-extraordinary-pictures-to-restore-your-faith-in-humanity/


----------



## Rick89

Sk1nny said:


> View attachment 138113


beautiful pic of snowdonia mate, I live like 20 mins up the valley wouldnt want to live anywhere else


----------



## Sk1nny

Rick89 said:


> beautiful pic of snowdonia mate, I live like 20 mins up the valley wouldnt want to live anywhere else


jealous mate! I stayed at Llandudno that time but been 3x this year and had roved the whole national park alone in my camper van for a week a few months back. such a difference from working 14 hour days in London. could easily have just stayed there like that lol. locals so friendly and the ale is bloody good too


----------



## Rick89

Sk1nny said:


> jealous mate! I stayed at Llandudno that time but been 3x this year and had roved the whole national park alone in my camper van for a week a few months back. such a difference from working 14 hour days in London. could easily have just stayed there like that lol. locals so friendly and the ale is bloody good too


I bet it was so different, I work as a stonemason and alot of the work is in the valley , sometimes on my own ina field for weeks not a sound for miles haha, nice but can get bleak.

Llandudno also a nice place very different to the valley but some great sites of scenery and history, thats where i train, where did you stay ?

there also some amazing beaches along north wales if you go in somewhere its like being abroad especially over anglesey


----------



## Sk1nny

Rick89 said:


> I bet it was so different, I work as a stonemason and alot of the work is in the valley , sometimes on my own ina field for weeks not a sound for miles haha, nice but can get bleak.
> 
> Llandudno also a nice place very different to the valley but some great sites of scenery and history, thats where i train, where did you stay ?
> 
> there also some amazing beaches along north wales if you go in somewhere its like being abroad especially over anglesey


mate do you need an apprentice? haha I stayed at the hostel there but didn't get to see much as I just got there late on Friday, out on the mountain all day sat. had dinner in the royal oak at bets y coead then left early sunday. would use Llandudno for a base again though. beautiful place and that tall hotel right on the sea must have some amazing views!


----------



## Milky




----------



## Rick89

Sk1nny said:


> mate do you need an apprentice? haha I stayed at the hostel there but didn't get to see much as I just got there late on Friday, out on the mountain all day sat. had dinner in the royal oak at bets y coead then left early sunday. would use Llandudno for a base again though. beautiful place and that tall hotel right on the sea must have some amazing views!


ahh the hostel seems really busy actual, lot of hot woman going in and out recently lol

the royal oak is a nice little place actually eat there alot ands few pints, alot of bikers and climbers there in summer

you mean "The Grand Hotel" on the pier, yer sure the views are pretty awesome the hotel its self is mean to be a bit of a dive so ive heard


----------



## Sk1nny

llandudno


----------



## Sk1nny

Rick89 said:


> ahh the hostel seems really busy actual, lot of hot woman going in and out recently lol
> 
> the royal oak is a nice little place actually eat there alot ands few pints, alot of bikers and climbers there in summer
> 
> you mean "The Grand Hotel" on the pier, yer sure the views are pretty awesome the hotel its self is mean to be a bit of a dive so ive heard


it does look a dive tbh but so was the hostel. was clean enough and bathroom was excellent actually. room was tiny though and although I booked a twin room with en suite we had bunk beds lmao. had a lot of fun with my female hiking companion there I can tell you, more yodelling from her in there than up the mountain :thumb:


----------



## Gab




----------



## Jaff0

Milky said:


> View attachment 138135


Is that the hyuuge 380?


----------



## Milky

Jaff0 said:


> Is that the hyuuge 380?


It is mate, you should see it land, it takes for ever, literally glides out of the sky..


----------



## Jaff0

Milky said:


> It is mate, you should see it land, it takes for ever, literally glides out of the sky..


I've flown on one (an Emirates one, too) I thought it was the same / similar.

I went to China last year, and flew with Emirates, but it was a 777 on the way out, but flew back from HK a couple of weeks later, and both legs were on a 380. Thing is maaahhoooosive. Went it touched down though, it actually felt a bit skittish - whether that's just the perception inside, or whether the conditions were a bit wild on the day I can't remember.


----------



## Dai Jones

Sk1nny said:


> View attachment 138147
> View attachment 138148
> View attachment 138149
> 
> 
> llandudno


home sweet home, that where I'm org from


----------



## stevieboy100




----------



## Mighty Sparrow




----------



## Milky




----------



## mrssalvatore

Milky said:


> View attachment 138198


Would you be so kind to check your inbox please??


----------



## Sub-Zero




----------



## jimmywst

..... Found this taped to the squat rack bar ....









As a responsible gym member I dutifully removed the bar from the rack .... Replaced it with one from the corner rack that's spare and handed the taped monstrosity to the staff member on duty.

"Ere mate there's something wrong with this bar" ..........


----------



## tioc




----------



## tioc




----------



## tioc




----------



## tioc




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Guest




----------



## mrssalvatore




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Milky

Gab said:


> View attachment 138441


That is bang on mate you know..


----------



## Gab

Milky said:


> That is bang on mate you know..


I thought so mate, so very true....


----------



## Milky




----------



## Mez

Milky said:


> That is bang on mate you know..


Even the kids ignore our house phone now.


----------



## AleisterCrowley




----------



## Adz




----------



## Mez




----------



## Mez




----------



## Mez




----------



## Sub-Zero

Video games THEN and NOW


----------



## Sub-Zero




----------



## Milky




----------



## Milky

Amazing !


----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Gab




----------



## Milky

I want total honesty here, tell me your eyes didn't fill with tears looking at that.


----------



## Milky




----------



## QUEST

Milky said:


> View attachment 138518
> View attachment 138519
> View attachment 138520
> View attachment 138521


this one tickled me lol...


----------



## stoatman

Ha , me too !!! Lol


----------



## Sk1nny




----------



## gav76

Milky said:


> Amazing !


i'd be running like hell, thinking there's a tsunami coming


----------



## Milky

gav76 said:


> i'd be running like hell, thinking there's a tsunami coming


I would myself, knowing my luck they would be piranha's :lol:


----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## ar4i




----------



## ar4i




----------



## Keenam

ar4i said:


>


This made me smile as I imagine that this is how things would happen if some of the keyboard warriors from here met!!


----------



## Yarminho




----------



## Yarminho




----------



## Yarminho




----------



## Yarminho




----------



## ar4i




----------



## Dai Jones

ar4i said:


>


Jesus he has come on a bit hasn't he


----------



## stevieboy100

Wonder if he has any problems pinning his glutes :tongue:


----------



## mrssalvatore

I came in like a wrecking baaaaaaaaaalllll


----------



## Milky




----------



## Milky




----------



## Asouf

Milky said:


> Amazing !


Ive been out fishing in scotland only a few miles offshore and seen that.. mackerel shoals in the thousands chasing smaller fish diving out the water ... easiest catch of the day pulling 10+ mackerel at a time on multihook lures...


----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Milky




----------



## Clubber Lang




----------



## Sub-Zero




----------



## H10dst

An advert from a computer magazine 31years ago


----------



## Milky




----------



## Gab




----------



## Jay.32




----------



## BLUE(UK)

Milky said:


> View attachment 138862





Jay.32 said:


> View attachment 138872


Snap.


----------



## Bora




----------



## humble_guy

bigforbday said:


> View attachment 138883


fvck thats baaad... how the hell did he get out of that the poor fella?


----------



## Gab




----------



## Milky




----------



## Milky




----------



## Keenam




----------



## Keenam




----------



## Gab

....how cute is this puppy...


----------



## AL_KILLIYA




----------



## AL_KILLIYA

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=1464933483731209&set=vb.452811378126236&type=2&theater

check out this little guy , amazing


----------



## AL_KILLIYA




----------



## Milky

@AL_KILLIYA

keep it clean please mate..


----------



## AL_KILLIYA

sorry dude I thought she was suitably enough dressed for this thread ,


----------



## Milky

AL_KILLIYA said:


> sorry dude I thought she was suitably enough dressed for this thread ,


Yeah that one is mate but don't go any further please mate......


----------



## rb79

AL_KILLIYA said:


>


she is gorgeous


----------



## tioc




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## H10dst




----------



## Guest

dog is scared of competing with the moggie for the bigger bed


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

AL_KILLIYA said:


>


her room's a disgrace.


----------



## jimmywst

Dirk McQuickly said:


> her room's a disgrace.


What room??


----------



## ar4i




----------



## Milky

even more amazing when you read where the quote came from...


----------



## Milky




----------



## Asouf

View attachment 139069


----------



## ar4i




----------



## H10dst




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## ar4i




----------



## Bora




----------



## Adz

Along Came A Spider by Adam Kennedy Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Bulk1




----------



## ar4i




----------



## ar4i




----------



## tioc




----------



## tioc




----------



## tioc




----------



## Milky




----------



## Gab




----------



## Milky




----------



## Gab




----------



## Milky




----------



## Milky




----------



## ar4i




----------



## Chelsea




----------



## IronPhil




----------



## IronPhil




----------



## IronPhil




----------



## AleisterCrowley




----------



## AleisterCrowley




----------



## AleisterCrowley




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## AleisterCrowley




----------



## Keeks




----------



## AleisterCrowley




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## ohno

Gab said:


> View attachment 139679


brings back memories :thumb:


----------



## Gab

ohno said:


> brings back memories :thumb:


It does mate, don't think I ever got them all on though, obviously not hardcore enough....


----------



## ohno

Gab said:


> It does mate, don't think I ever got them all on though, obviously not hardcore enough....


paying for it later in life though

ruined my thumb joints


----------



## Milky

I like this A LOT !!


----------



## Mighty Sparrow

Elizabeth Taylor, 1956. Remastered in colour.


----------



## AleisterCrowley

This is an actual picture from a russian dating website.LOL


----------



## mrssalvatore

AleisterCrowley said:


> View attachment 139786
> 
> 
> This is an actual picture from a russian dating website.LOL


THAT!!! Is DISGUSTING! I wouldn't with someone else's


----------



## squarego

AleisterCrowley said:


> View attachment 139786
> 
> 
> This is an actual picture from a russian dating website.LOL


It looks like he's preparing to give his new date a little "present" LOL


----------



## HAWKUS

AleisterCrowley said:


> View attachment 139786
> 
> 
> This is an actual picture from a russian dating website.LOL


Was it someone you hooked up with like?


----------



## mark22

AleisterCrowley said:


> View attachment 139786
> 
> 
> This is an actual picture from a russian dating website.LOL


It's one of those inbreds from that yeti show surely.


----------



## Ashcrapper




----------



## AleisterCrowley

HAWKUS said:


> Was it someone you hooked up with like?


I saw it on another forum there was actually 30 pictures but this was the funniest.


----------



## Milky

I may use this next time l ban someone :lol:


----------



## ar4i




----------



## ar4i




----------



## Sub-Zero

ar4i said:


>


Holy fcuk!! :no:


----------



## Milky




----------



## Kimball




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Keeks




----------



## AleisterCrowley




----------



## AleisterCrowley




----------



## AleisterCrowley




----------



## AleisterCrowley




----------



## AleisterCrowley




----------



## AleisterCrowley




----------



## Greenspin

Forgetting the lame story line, this is actually weird way to think about it... Oxygen is slowly burning us alive, lmao.


----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Sc4mp0




----------



## Sc4mp0

Cant be ars*d posting them all but definitely worth a look.

http://www.rense.com/general96/shots.html


----------



## Keeks




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Blinkey

AleisterCrowley said:


> View attachment 139924
> View attachment 139925


Your pictures are a bit ............................................odd and slightly worrying .


----------



## ar4i




----------



## Ashcrapper

Blinkey said:


> Your pictures are a bit ............................................odd and slightly worrying .


You're not the only one who has noticed


----------



## ar4i




----------



## AleisterCrowley

Blinkey said:


> Your pictures are a bit ............................................odd and slightly worrying .


I'm not really into mainstream stuff TBH my username should give a little clue to that.And i'll have to admit,i can't stand lefties..


----------



## Paz1982

@jon-kent is this you :lol:


----------



## jon-kent

Paz1982 said:


> View attachment 139962
> 
> 
> @jon-kent is this you :lol:


You've been lucky enough to sit across from my steely gaze mate you know that aint me :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

ar4i said:


>


I could look at that all day you know:bounce:


----------



## ar4i




----------



## Dai Jones

ar4i said:


>


OMG that kid still has a dummy way too young to be on that hope he was ok, but dig the stabilisers good idea as I have been thinking about getting my boy one


----------



## nick-oh-lars




----------



## Sub-Zero




----------



## Sub-Zero




----------



## nick-oh-lars




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## ar4i




----------



## ar4i




----------



## H10dst




----------



## H10dst

10 points to first person to guess what this is


----------



## Milky

H10dst said:


> 10 points to first person to guess what this is
> 
> View attachment 140286


chicken nugget meat.


----------



## Milky

H10dst said:


> View attachment 140283


Whats this about ?


----------



## H10dst

Milky said:


> Whats this about ?


Hahahah forgot to explain!!! All the women apparently weigh exactly the same. It it's true it goes to show how different people store fat.

Can't believe I forgot to explain.


----------



## H10dst

Milky said:


> chicken nugget meat.


Well that lasted long!! 10 points to mighty milky.


----------



## ar4i




----------



## Jay.32

d


----------



## Clubber Lang

H10dst said:


> 10 points to first person to guess what this is
> 
> View attachment 140286


McDonalds burger meat.


----------



## Jaff0

Jaff0 said:


> I've flown on one (an Emirates one, too) I thought it was the same / similar.
> 
> I went to China last year, and flew with Emirates, but it was a 777 on the way out, but flew back from HK a couple of weeks later, and both legs were on a 380. Thing is maaahhoooosive. Went it touched down though, it actually felt a bit skittish - whether that's just the perception inside, or whether the conditions were a bit wild on the day I can't remember.


Always meant to post a photo I took of the 380 I flew on, home from Hong Kong, last year - this was taken from the viewing area of Dubai airport at the stop-off point, before the final leg home:-


----------



## Gary29

Jaff0 said:


> Always meant to post a photo I took of the 380 I flew on, home from Hong Kong, last year - this was taken from the viewing area of Dubai airport at the stop-off point, before the final leg home:-
> 
> View attachment 140309


Beast, what's she like to fly in mate? Smooth?


----------



## Jaff0

View from a cable-car I was riding, on / to Lantau Island, Hong Kong:-



What I'd gone to see (giant Bronze Buddha on Lantau Island):-



A few days earlier, my first full day in Guangzhou, China, and I went to Canton tower (it was once / briefly, but recently, the highest tower in the world - but they've all been outdoing themselves...):-



Talking the "walk of faith" at the top...



Once you get this high up, it's all much of a muchness...


----------



## Jaff0

Gary29 said:


> Beast, what's she like to fly in mate? Smooth?


Lots of creature comforts - power and USB sockets, an entertainment system with loads of TV, films and music on - started watching Boss whilst flying out there (or coming back, can't remember which).

Flight seemed fine, really - but both landings in the 380 it seemed rather skittish - think I mentioned it to Milky - not sure why, whether it was the conditions (I don't recall it being like this:-



or whether it's just how it was on the day, or just how it felt to me, I'm not sure.

They are ****ing huge, though.


----------



## Gary29

Jaff0 said:


> Lots of creature comforts - power and USB sockets, an entertainment system with loads of TV, films and music on - started watching Boss whilst flying out there (or coming back, can't remember which).
> 
> Flight seemed fine, really - but both landings in the 380 it seemed rather skittish - think I mentioned it to Milky - not sure why, whether it was the conditions (I don't recall it being like this:-
> 
> View attachment 140315
> 
> 
> or whether it's just how it was on the day, or just how it felt to me, I'm not sure.
> 
> They are ****ing huge, though.


Yeah they're big fcukers alright, the wing factory is on my doorstep and I know a lot of lads that work on them, just never flown in one yet. I wouldn't want to try and land one myself, such a big bird is always going to be a bit clumsy at low speed.


----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## ar4i




----------



## Jaff0

ar4i said:


>


Epic - what a view.


----------



## ar4i

^^ Indeed, and a massive set of balls!


----------



## ar4i




----------



## Ashcrapper

ar4i said:


>


that is brilliant


----------



## Milky




----------



## shauny13




----------



## Wavelength

H10dst said:


> Well that lasted long!! 10 points to mighty milky.


Except that it's not. That photo was busted on Snopes ages ago.


----------



## digitalis

Ghosts of WW2


----------



## ar4i




----------



## potter3

Bank only for gunmen  !


----------



## potter3




----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish




----------



## ar4i




----------



## ali-c

Kelly Brook <3


----------



## Ballin




----------



## potter3

haha.. LOL


----------



## Mez




----------



## Adz

Got this at work yesterday, its an absolute beast!


----------



## Mighty Sparrow




----------



## H10dst




----------



## Ashcrapper




----------



## Bojax

The sainsbury's scam made me laugh so bad. Awesome thread!


----------



## Milky




----------



## Milky




----------



## ar4i




----------



## Milky




----------



## Northern Lass

aww bless


----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## AleisterCrowley




----------



## [email protected]

I couldn't have this in my house.


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## Milky




----------



## Sc4mp0

This is what the woman next to me has for a mousepad


----------



## Spragga

Sc4mp0 said:


> This is what the woman next to me has for a mousepad


 :lol:


----------



## Milky




----------



## H10dst




----------



## Milky




----------



## Chelsea




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## XXVII

[email protected] said:


>


This is me all over.

lol


----------



## MrNiceGuy

great thread!


----------



## karl85

me at work one night...when work used to be fun.


----------



## ar4i




----------



## H10dst

Find the number 8


----------



## harryalmighty

H10dst said:


> Find the number 8
> 
> View attachment 141272


20 down and 19 in from the left

.

feck my eyes hurt now


----------



## Gab




----------



## AleisterCrowley




----------



## AleisterCrowley




----------



## AleisterCrowley




----------



## Milky




----------



## Milky




----------



## mrssalvatore

AleisterCrowley said:


> View attachment 141351
> View attachment 141352


Favorite tea at my mums ******* chips and gravy hmmmm


----------



## AleisterCrowley




----------



## AleisterCrowley




----------



## AleisterCrowley




----------



## AleisterCrowley




----------



## Milky

These are words to live by IMO


----------



## mrssalvatore

Movember winner lol


----------



## ar4i




----------



## IronPhil




----------



## IronPhil




----------



## IronPhil




----------



## JusNoGood




----------



## IronPhil

JusNoGood said:


> View attachment 141691


Strongly disagree with this!

Milk solves ALL problems, especially gold top milk


----------



## Keenam

JusNoGood said:


> View attachment 141691


I also disagree with 5. It also helps with calcium deficiency.


----------



## Jaff0

Keenam said:


> I also disagree with 5. It also helps with calcium deficiency.


Trying to remember who it was - probably Lyle - who I think said, the purpose of milk is an effective carrier for calcium.


----------



## JusNoGood

Lol

I hate milk ever since I was forced to drink it at primary


----------



## Jaff0

JusNoGood said:


> Lol
> 
> I hate milk ever since I was forced to drink it at primary


"Milk is for babies... when you grow up, you have to drink beer."

Who said that, then?

I love milk, only one of my kids does, though. I do wonder whether there's a connection - he's the youngest of two brothers, too, and has the same age difference I had to my elder brother. And he's had the roughest ride in terms of health problems, and, in an odd way, the path to him getting the medical care that he needed, was after being referred by health visitors for "failure to thrive" when he was about 9 months old.


----------



## andyhuggins

IronPhil said:


>


REALLY :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins

IronPhil said:


>


REALLY :lol:


----------



## AleisterCrowley




----------



## AleisterCrowley




----------



## AleisterCrowley




----------



## AleisterCrowley




----------



## AleisterCrowley




----------



## AleisterCrowley




----------



## mark22

AleisterCrowley, I'm not sure if you are capable of realising this but, every picture you post is a representation of your own issues. Try to understand it, not hard, you are being a retard.


----------



## laurie g

mark22 said:


> AleisterCrowley, I'm not sure if you are capable of realising this but, every picture you post is a representation of your own issues. Try to understand it, not hard, you are being a retard.


huh? why the hate?


----------



## nick-oh-lars




----------



## Clubber Lang

legends!


----------



## Clubber Lang

^^ my bro.....jealous! lol


----------



## Jaff0

Clubber Lang said:


> legends!


Cool picture.


----------



## H10dst




----------



## IronPhil




----------



## IronPhil




----------



## IronPhil




----------



## Wavelength




----------



## R20B

Wavelength said:


> View attachment 141894


Hilarious!!!!


----------



## H10dst

Pretty good advert, to stop texting while driving.


----------



## Sub-Zero




----------



## Clubber Lang




----------



## ar4i




----------



## LukeV




----------



## Milky

not a picture but check out 1 minute in....


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Milky said:


> not a picture but check out 1 minute in....


The bear one, poor things getting stuck. :no: I am glad someone did something to help them.

As for the old/disabled crossing the roads, I always stop in my van and let them cross if I spot them in decent enough time. My van usually blocks the road enough to stop anyone trying to cut through. Life is tough enough for some without the need for others making their struggle tougher.


----------



## BLUE(UK)




----------



## Jaff0

BLUE(UK) said:


>


That's a bit ruff...

Somebody had to say it, might as well have been me.


----------



## Marshan

Milky said:


> View attachment 141146


Love this one...g'man Milky.


----------



## ar4i




----------



## Felipe92




----------



## IronPhil




----------



## IronPhil




----------



## IronPhil




----------



## valavi

hahahahahhaha


----------



## Milky

IronPhil said:


>


My ex did this and l fu*king loved it, l cant explain why but seeing her in my t shirts, sweatshirts etc was just the best thing in the world for me...


----------



## ar4i




----------



## andyhuggins

IronPhil said:


>


As long as it is your shirt?


----------



## Gary29

Milky said:


> not a picture but check out 1 minute in....


ffs I don't know what's wrong with me, but that bit literally reduced me to tears!


----------



## Jay.32

IronPhil said:


>


my mates wife used to do this for me... loved it


----------



## Jaff0

Jay.32 said:


> my mates wife used to do this for me... loved it


Is he still a mate?


----------



## Chelsea




----------



## Felipe92




----------



## Chelsea




----------



## Jaff0

Felipe92 said:


> View attachment 142244


That's such a cliche that bodybuilders tell themselves - there's probably just as many women that would be thinking of Brad Pitt.


----------



## TELBOR

Jaff0 said:


> That's such a cliche that bodybuilders tell themselves - there's probably just as many women that would be thinking of Brad Pitt.


She Defo wants the D

:lol:


----------



## teramobil

Dirk McQuickly said:


> her room's a disgrace.


as if you go to her house and say okay LETS CLEAR UP THE MESS BEFORE WE HAVE SEXUAL intercourse!!

:lol:


----------



## Felipe92

Jaff0 said:


> That's such a cliche that bodybuilders tell themselves - there's probably just as many women that would be thinking of Brad Pitt.


Search for Stacey Thompson Flex Lewis interview, you'll see she's definitely turned on.


----------



## Jaff0

Felipe92 said:


> Search for Stacey Thompson Flex Lewis interview, you'll see she's definitely turned on.


Right, I'm not saying that no women dig bodybuilders - just not that amount / proportion of women that male bodybuilders seem to generally think that do.


----------



## Jay.32

Jaff0 said:


> Is he still a mate?


yeah likes to watch


----------



## H10dst




----------



## Jesus H. Christ

Jaff0 said:


> Right, I'm not saying that no women dig bodybuilders - just not that amount / proportion of women that male bodybuilders seem to generally think that do.


Even further, many women are actually revolted by bodybuilding.


----------



## andyhuggins

PMSL


----------



## Loveleelady




----------



## IronPhil




----------



## IronPhil




----------



## Felipe92




----------



## H10dst

Everyday is leg day!!!


----------



## IronPhil




----------



## IronPhil




----------



## ar4i




----------



## Clubber Lang




----------



## Marshan

Jay.32 said:


> my mates wife used to do this for me... loved it


That's not at all weird Jay :thumbup1:


----------



## Jay.32

mixerD1 said:


> That's not at all weird Jay :thumbup1:


I know mate...

Tell your wife I will pop round later :thumb:


----------



## Marshan

Jay.32 said:


> I know mate...
> 
> Tell your wife I will pop round later :thumb:


Which of them?


----------



## SwAn1

BLUE(UK) said:


> The bear one, poor things getting stuck. :no: I am glad someone did something to help them.
> 
> .


LOL I thought the pickup was just throwing away an old ladder in doing so it woke up the bears and they just climbed out the bin, I didn't realise they used the ladder to get out. Feel a bit stupid now, not sure why a bear would need the ladder to get out but hey ho


----------



## teramobil

SwAn1 said:


> LOL I thought the pickup was just throwing away an old ladder in doing so it woke up the bears and they just climbed out the bin, I didn't realise they used the ladder to get out. Feel a bit stupid now, not sure why a bear would need the ladder to get out but hey ho


the baby bears went in the bin to find food and they couldn't get out for hours.. every time people went to get them out, mother bear attacked them to protect the babies. so people came up with that clever idea to get them out without hurting them and/or getting hurt.


----------



## SwAn1

teramobil said:


> the baby bears went in the bin to find food and they couldn't get out for hours.. every time people went to get them out, mother bear attacked them to protect the babies. so people came up with that clever idea to get them out without hurting them and/or getting hurt.


Makes sense. Why didn't the mum just pull them out seeing as adult bear go through bins all the time


----------



## teramobil

SwAn1 said:


> Makes sense. Why didn't the mum just pull them out seeing as adult bear go through bins all the time


bears are quite silly lol... there is a full video if that incident. the mother bear keeps going round and round and round and makes noises but she doesn't go in the bin... she probably thinks that is a trap or something when she heard the stress calls of her babies!


----------



## SwAn1

teramobil said:


> bears are quite silly lol... there is a full video if that incident. the mother bear keeps going round and round and round and makes noises but she doesn't go in the bin... she probably thinks that is a trap or something when she heard the stress calls of her babies!


Yeah that is pretty cool, probably need to watch the full version. I still like the one where a dog gets run over and is led motionless in the middle of a motorway and another dog navigate between speeding cars and drags it to safety


----------



## teramobil

SwAn1 said:


> Yeah that is pretty cool, probably need to watch the full version. I still like the one where a dog gets run over and is led motionless in the middle of a motorway and another dog navigate between speeding cars and drags it to safety


oh yeah.. i saw that one mate.. I was crying like a lil bitch.. I haven't got the heart to watch animals especially dogs, cats getting hurt....


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Loveleelady said:


> View attachment 142282


Is that real? :confused1:


----------



## mrssalvatore

BLUE(UK) said:


> Is that real? :confused1:


Yes it's real

Loveleelady just blanked out her friends


----------



## Loveleelady

BLUE(UK) said:


> Is that real? :confused1:


of course it is!

my friends really look like that defo


----------



## Fuarknez




----------



## Sub-Zero




----------



## Sub-Zero




----------



## AleisterCrowley




----------



## AleisterCrowley




----------



## AleisterCrowley




----------



## AleisterCrowley




----------



## AleisterCrowley




----------



## AleisterCrowley




----------



## Carbon-12

true dat loool


----------



## ar4i




----------



## AleisterCrowley




----------



## nick-oh-lars




----------



## nick-oh-lars




----------



## ar4i




----------



## Asouf




----------



## Milky

If she is as young as she looks she is going to be awesome if she keeps at it.


----------



## Asouf

Milky said:


> If she is as young as she looks she is going to be awesome if she keeps at it.


17yr old Russian if the article is correct...


----------



## Brook877

Wow...


----------



## Dai Jones

Asouf said:


>


wonder how much test she's using :laugh:


----------



## Chelsea




----------



## TELBOR

Milky said:


> If she is as young as she looks she is going to be awesome if she keeps at it.


And also a bloke if she keeps at it !


----------



## Carbon-12




----------



## Adz

So much want


----------



## dt36




----------



## Trapps84




----------



## Carbon-12

Trapps84 said:


>


true that.. were only a few ppl at the gym yesterday even though it was chest day for all LOL!!


----------



## Carbon-12

u know haha!!


----------



## Asouf




----------



## mook87




----------



## ar4i




----------



## ar4i




----------



## TELBOR

ar4i said:


>


That's just weird :lol:


----------



## Mighty Sparrow




----------



## Sub-Zero




----------



## AleisterCrowley




----------



## AleisterCrowley




----------



## AleisterCrowley




----------



## AleisterCrowley




----------



## romper stomper

The Nam


----------



## IronPhil




----------



## IronPhil




----------



## IronPhil




----------



## IronPhil




----------



## AleisterCrowley




----------



## AleisterCrowley




----------



## ar4i




----------



## Asouf




----------



## Mighty Sparrow




----------



## Asouf




----------



## ar4i




----------



## Asouf




----------



## ar4i




----------



## Milky




----------



## Mighty Sparrow




----------



## Milky

Mighty Sparrow said:


>


Very strange attire dont you think, why wear trainers yet no top ?


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Milky said:


> Very strange attire dont you think, why wear trainers yet no top ?


I am guessing she has no top on to show off her impressive back whereas a bra/vest/t-shirt would kind've spoil it. But then, why no shorts? Maybe you're right. :confused1:


----------



## funkdocta

mmmmm!! I want to see the un-edited version.... unless she is actually that smooth? haha


----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## ar4i




----------



## Jaff0

ar4i said:


>


Now then - is she listening to James Brown? Or something by Mick Jagger?


----------



## digitalis




----------



## ar4i

Oh f**k!!!!:laugh:


----------



## digitalis

ar4i said:


> Oh f**k!!!!:laugh:


Fk me!


----------



## digitalis

Bon Appetit


----------



## funkdocta




----------



## funkdocta




----------



## Sub-Zero




----------



## Sub-Zero




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Mighty Sparrow

Milky said:


> Very strange attire dont you think, why wear trainers yet no top ?


Not the first question that sprung to mind! LOL


----------



## Carbon-12




----------



## Sub-Zero




----------



## Sub-Zero




----------



## Sub-Zero




----------



## Dai Jones

Sub-Zero said:


>


now that it is kinda cool


----------



## TELBOR




----------



## ar4i




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## ar4i




----------



## XXVII

ar4i said:


>


LOOOOOL

Crying :lol:


----------



## Sub-Zero




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## IronPhil




----------



## IronPhil




----------



## IronPhil




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## T5dean

Dai Jones said:


>


Amazing.........


----------



## Gary29

Dai Jones said:


>


Well it's no crime to quote these pictures again and again, I'm sure I recognise her from somewhere?


----------



## Dai Jones

Gary29 said:


> I'm sure I recognise her from somewhere?


where?


----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gary29

Dai Jones said:


> where?


Not sure mate, maybe a members mrs on here? Or probably just from my dreams! She definitely looks familiar though, where did you find the pics?


----------



## Dai Jones

Gary29 said:


> Not sure mate, maybe a members mrs on here? Or probably just from my dreams! She definitely looks familiar though, where did you find the pics?


facebook mate just one of those "she squats" page


----------



## Felipe92




----------



## Clubber Lang

lol, just tagged me and the missus with this on FB


----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Slater8486




----------



## Slater8486

Make's Arnie look small Andre the Giant


----------



## ar4i

Oh ma god!!


----------



## Jay.32




----------



## IronPhil




----------



## ar4i




----------



## Unit_69

ar4i said:


>


LOL what is that from?!


----------



## ar4i

Unfortunately, no idea!


----------



## no-way

Dai Jones said:


>


Cracking body...


----------



## Chelsea

Didn't realise in my local BP you could pick up flavoured Deca :



Cheap too!


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Didn't realise in my local BP you could pick up flavoured Deca :
> 
> View attachment 144026
> 
> 
> Cheap too!


£1.99 for about 300ml, get some mate


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> £1.99 for about 300ml, get some mate


I almost did but I think im big enough..... plus didn't wanna look like a source picking up that much volume :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> I almost did but I think im big enough..... plus didn't wanna look like a source picking up that much volume :lol:


Good point mate, wise choice :lol:


----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Greenspin

Does @Jojo[email protected] still grace this place much?


----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Greenspin

ar4i said:


>


Can you send a link for this mate, I want to post it on my facebook.


----------



## Gary29

Unit_69 said:


> LOL what is that from?!


Probably something like the Sgt. Bilko TV programme from the 60's/70's, look at the crowd, they're all coppers and already laughing. Be good if it was a real fight though lol!


----------



## ar4i

Greenspin said:


> Can you send a link for this mate, I want to post it on my facebook.


http://acidcow.com/pics/20140115/gifs_06.gif


----------



## Shadow

Unit_69 said:


> LOL what is that from?!


It's a Jerry Lewis film called the Sailor.


----------



## Boshlop




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Kazza61

Love this guy's attitude and his humour.....


----------



## Kazza61

Look at this and ask yourself 'are you really bulking'??


----------



## Kazza61

Observational skills..........


----------



## Kazza61

Sound advice...


----------



## Kazza61

For god's sake do not search the internet for this company...


----------



## Kazza61

Maybe God is a little curious after all?


----------



## Kazza61

My daughter wasn't as impressed with her 18th Birthday present as I thought she'd be...


----------



## synthasize

Kazza61 said:


> Look at this and ask yourself 'are you really bulking'??
> 
> View attachment 144153


The fried bread would get me


----------



## Adz

8000 bhp setting off


----------



## digitalis

US sailors run after a Kamikaze attack during the Battle of the Pacific.


----------



## ar4i

Massive balls!


----------



## digitalis

Jesus!


----------



## mark22

digitalis said:


> Jesus!


Where?


----------



## Gary29

Adz The Rat said:


> 8000 bhp setting off







This is a cool vid if you like that kind of thing, drag racing is madness, some of the numbers are incomprehensible!

I like this fact the best: 'Dragsters reach over 300 miles per hour before you have read this sentence'


----------



## Jaff0

ar4i said:


> Massive balls!


Looks so cool - BUT, the bearings in his wheels, pedals, bottom bracket, and headset are gonne by rusty as **** in a couple of days. He won't be laughing then, when his BMX is proper ****ed.

I've kinda missed the point, haven't I. I hate it when that happens.


----------



## andyebs

Jaff0 said:


> Looks so cool - BUT, the bearings in his wheels, pedals, bottom bracket, and headset are gonne by rusty as **** in a couple of days. He won't be laughing then, when his BMX is proper ****ed.
> 
> I've kinda missed the point, haven't I. I hate it when that happens.


looks like back wheel clips pool so that could mean wheel out of shape also lol


----------



## Gary29




----------



## Gary29




----------



## Gary29




----------



## Greenspin

http://www.mommypie.com/28-of-the-funniest-notes-written-by-kids/


----------



## dt36

Gary29 said:


>


Awesome, but I raise your Scooby a MK1... :thumb:


----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## ar4i

:laugh:


----------



## Gary29

dt36 said:


> Awesome, but I raise your Scooby a MK1... :thumb:
> 
> View attachment 144206


I see your MK1 and raise you, old school F1:










and Mr Ken Block:


----------



## Jaff0

Gary29 said:


> I see your MK1 and raise you, old school F1:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Mr Ken Block:


Yeah?

Well all of that is just foreplay.

This is where it's at...



Just the good ol' boys

Never meaning no harm...


----------



## Gary29

Have I got low test or something as **** like this actually makes me cry ffs.


----------



## dt36

Gary29 said:


> I see your MK1 and raise you, old school F1:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Mr Ken Block:


I concede to your Ken Block, because he knows where it's at...


----------



## dt36

Jaff0 said:


> Yeah?
> 
> Well all of that is just foreplay.
> 
> This is where it's at...
> 
> View attachment 144236
> 
> 
> Just the good ol' boys
> 
> Never meaning no harm...


But I raise Jaff0 his Duke Boys, 'cos they stopped me tapping their cousin.

How'd you like Paul Walkers Apples?

( oh, and how do you get your pics so big? :lol: )


----------



## Dai Jones

dt36 said:


> But I raise Jaff0 his Duke Boys, 'cos they stopped me tapping their cousin.
> 
> How'd you like Paul Walkers Apples?
> 
> ( oh, and how do you get your pics so big? :lol: )
> 
> View attachment 144247


like this


----------



## dt36

Dai Jones said:


> like this


 :lol: Owe, come on now, Dai bach. Let's have a bit of chwarae teg here. :lol: My pictures are Fatty's Leg compared to yours...


----------



## Dai Jones

dt36 said:


> :lol: Owe, come on now, Dai bach. Let's have a bit of chwarae teg here. :lol: My pictures are Fatty's Leg compared to yours...


:laugh:...dim problem


----------



## Greenspin

This is what the Philippines taught me... to expect the unexpected.


----------



## mark22

Greenspin said:


> This is what the Philippines taught me... to expect the unexpected.
> 
> View attachment 144278


'I see you've played knifey-spoony before


----------



## ar4i




----------



## ar4i




----------



## Clubber Lang




----------



## BOWSER




----------



## Dai Jones

BOWSER said:


> View attachment 144315


the mrs?


----------



## BettySwallocks




----------



## BOWSER

Dai Jones said:


> the mrs?


Unfortunately not however I may be able to get her to do something similar!


----------



## BOWSER

Tinder review by TheLdog, relation of @LMan ?


----------



## Dai Jones

BOWSER said:


> Unfortunately not however I may be able to get her to do something similar!


----------



## Dai Jones

BOWSER said:


> View attachment 144371
> 
> 
> Tinder review by TheLdog, relation of @LMan ?


sounds like it


----------



## PLauGE




----------



## mark22

PLauGE said:


>


It's ****ing wrong that I get it and it's funny


----------



## Sub-Zero




----------



## ar4i




----------



## Jaff0

ar4i said:


>


I'd like to post that on my facebook page, but it'd probably upset some (indirect) family members.

One of the things I ****ing hate about facebook - the attention seeking, "woe is me", drama some people seem to permanently out on there.


----------



## Carbon-12




----------



## Gab




----------



## Gab




----------



## ar4i




----------



## ar4i




----------



## Adz




----------



## Milky

Adz The Rat said:


>


That's fu*king awesome !

WFT is it ??


----------



## Jaff0

Milky said:


> That's fu*king awesome !
> 
> WFT is it ??


Latest McLaren I think.


----------



## Gary29

Jaff0 said:


> Latest McLaren I think.


Yep it's the McLaren P1, £850Ks worth!


----------



## Adz

Yea McLaren P1, looks amazing, even better when dirty


----------



## Theorist




----------



## Gary29




----------



## Chelsea




----------



## Boshlop

we've all heard of skipping leg day, but never skip face day!


----------



## IronPhil




----------



## IronPhil




----------



## IronPhil




----------



## rb79

my old STi Type RA and my Bugeye WRX


----------



## Dai Jones

rb79 said:


> my old STi Type RA and my Bugeye WRX


like the new wrx mate, i'm thinking about getting another scooby classic in 6 months


----------



## rb79

Dai Jones said:


> like the new wrx mate, i'm thinking about getting another scooby classic in 6 months


cheers mate, currently don't own one at the moment.. they are both my old cars unfortunately. spent a lot of time and money on the bugeye and was gutted when I sold it but kids rule the roost at the moment so ill be back in one as soon as I can


----------



## Dai Jones

rb79 said:


> kids rule the roost at the moment so ill be back in one as soon as I can


yeh know how ya feel there


----------



## Adz




----------



## ar4i




----------



## ar4i




----------



## Dai Jones

ar4i said:


>


what a fooking idiot drop the fooking thing not run with it :lol:


----------



## Clubber Lang




----------



## Gary29

Clubber Lang said:


>












Already got our tickets booked for Silverstone, wanted to go to Spa again but we're going earlier in the season for something else so couldn't really justify going twice in a few months.


----------



## Dai Jones

Gary29 said:


> Already got our tickets booked for Silverstone, wanted to go to Spa again but we're going earlier in the season for something else so couldn't really justify going twice in a few months.


I really wanted to take the family to Silverstone last year till I priced it up


----------



## Clubber Lang

Dai Jones said:


> I really wanted to take the family to Silverstone last year till I priced it up


yeah its not worth it.

my old mans got a 80"+ HD projector, i just watch the races on that. Its amazing with DTS surround sound lol


----------



## Gary29

Dai Jones said:


> I really wanted to take the family to Silverstone last year till I priced it up


Yeah not a cheap day out if you're taking a family, I go with a couple of mates so not too bad, even though a grandstand ticket is still over £200! It's a good day out though, atmosphere is buzzing and the whole spectacle is worth seeing / hearing and I go to watch a lot of motorsport, I just hope the new V6 engines are not too quiet, as the noise was half the appeal in the past.


----------



## Dai Jones

Clubber Lang said:


> yeah its not worth it.
> 
> my old mans got a 80"+ HD projector, i just watch the races on that. Its amazing with DTS surround sound lol


Now ya talking :thumb: ....yeh true it was just for my little boy who loves them it was going to be a birthday treat but no way ws I going to spend that amount


----------



## Dai Jones

Gary29 said:


> Yeah not a cheap day out if you're taking a family, I go with a couple of mates so not too bad, even though a grandstand ticket is still over £200! It's a good day out though, atmosphere is buzzing and the whole spectacle is worth seeing / hearing and I go to watch a lot of motorsport, I just hope the new V6 engines are not too quiet, as the noise was half the appeal in the past.


yeh like ya said it is mainly just down to the noise a V6 with a turbo is going to be interesting, I take him to Oulton park alot anyway so he's kinda happy


----------



## Carbon-12

u dont say XD


----------



## Majestic121

Carbon-12 said:


> u dont say XD


Lmaooo

I can see my p*ssed up mate still sh*itting in it


----------



## Clubber Lang




----------



## mic8310




----------



## Theorist




----------



## Gab

This is why women live longer than men...


----------



## ar4i




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Carbon-12

what?? using some website i found on google.. XD


----------



## rb79

anyone guess where this is


----------



## gav76

rb79 said:


> anyone guess where this is


leeds


----------



## Jaff0

rb79 said:


> anyone guess where this is


Skegness?

Grange-over-sands?


----------



## rb79

nope


----------



## RalphWiggum

rb79 said:


> anyone guess where this is


somewhere in scotland ain't it?


----------



## rb79

RalphWiggum said:


> somewhere in scotland ain't it?


correct

Seilebost Beach...scotland


----------



## gav76

rb79 said:


> correct
> 
> Seilebost Beach...scotland


can't be, there's not a can of tennents in sight


----------



## synthasize

Anyone know where this is?...


----------



## mark22

synthasize said:


> Anyone know where this is?...


Maldives? Hawaii? Both places I desperately want to go to. But judging by the last one, Ireland?


----------



## XXVII

synthasize said:


> Anyone know where this is?...


Calgary Bay, Scotland.

Looks like a tropical beach.


----------



## synthasize

XXVII said:


> Calgary Bay, Scotland.
> 
> Looks like a tropical beach.


Good knowledge. It's Calgary Bay on the Isle of Mull. Mull is one of my favourite places I've ever been to.


----------



## IronPhil




----------



## westy125




----------



## Adz




----------



## Edinburgh

Checking out possible new flats (the streets/areas) on Google Maps last night, moved the street view to the right.... to see a dog p!ssing against another dog....that's p!ssing


----------



## IronPhil




----------



## ar4i




----------



## Hendrix




----------



## Hendrix




----------



## Hendrix




----------



## Hendrix




----------



## Sub-Zero




----------



## Dai Jones

ar4i said:


>


and this is why women should have a gun :lol: never seen a recoil hitting somone in the head :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Jaff0

Dai Jones said:


>


Vader would so own Batman.

After all, he was racing around in a pod strapped to two jet engines, before Batman was an itch in his daddy's pants.


----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Steviant

synthasize said:


> Good knowledge. It's Calgary Bay on the Isle of Mull. Mull is one of my favourite places I've ever been to.


Mull would be perfect, if it weren't for the camper vans from Italy / Spain / Germany in the summer. Horrendous driving on some horrendous roads.


----------



## IronPhil




----------



## digitalis




----------



## digitalis




----------



## digitalis




----------



## ar4i




----------



## Jaff0

digitalis said:


> View attachment 145009


Whenever I see these type of pictures, I do wonder whether the girl concerned is actually that type, or whether she's a total and utter slut.

Surely I can't be the only one?


----------



## ar4i




----------



## Hendrix




----------



## Hendrix




----------



## Hendrix




----------



## Carbon-12

IronPhil said:


>


so this is where my mate has gotten this **** off.. havent said it since i said to him my gloves match his mums purse because shes the only cheap cnut wearing lonsdale :lol:


----------



## synthasize

Steviant said:


> Mull would be perfect, if it weren't for the camper vans from Italy / Spain / Germany in the summer. Horrendous driving on some horrendous roads.


I always tended to be there early summer like May, not so bad then! Lovely place though


----------



## IronPhil




----------



## IronPhil




----------



## westy125




----------



## Dai Jones

Being a queen fan this is true


----------



## Asouf




----------



## IronPhil




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones

(copied)

A blind bodybuilder being led off stage. Imagine working your entire life for a physique you may never get to witness.

Our respect goes out to this man and others who face obstacles in their every day lives!


----------



## Boshlop

I feel this picture is terrible after dai's but it made me laugh


----------



## IronPhil




----------



## BLUE(UK)

Dai Jones said:


> (copied)
> 
> A blind bodybuilder being led off stage. Imagine working your entire life for a physique you may never get to witness.
> 
> Our respect goes out to this man and others who face obstacles in their every day lives!


When I was growing up, a lad I used to know had a brother in law who was blind and a decent bodybuilder. I don't recall his name and the lad moved away. This would have been 22years ago.


----------



## Greenspin




----------



## ar4i




----------



## Hendrix




----------



## Hendrix




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones

New ish pic of Arnold.....and son.


----------



## Dai Jones

wtf...why?


----------



## Hendrix




----------



## Conscript




----------



## Conscript




----------



## Clubber Lang

Dai Jones said:


>


LOL!!!


----------



## webwysard

Brilliant.


----------



## ar4i




----------



## AleisterCrowley




----------



## ar4i

My visit to A & E today, f***ing ****!


----------



## Clubber Lang




----------



## Mighty Sparrow




----------



## Mighty Sparrow




----------



## Brook877

My Bulldog, early Saturday morning on his first trip to the beach.


----------



## Mighty Sparrow




----------



## Clubber Lang

Mighty Sparrow said:


>


lol, shocking!


----------



## ar4i




----------



## IronPhil




----------



## IronPhil




----------



## ar4i




----------



## sw2012




----------



## Clubber Lang




----------



## sw2012




----------



## Clubber Lang




----------



## Clubber Lang




----------



## ar4i




----------



## funkypigeon

this


----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## IronPhil




----------



## mccreesh

would make a great valentines card


----------



## Mighty Sparrow




----------



## mrssalvatore




----------



## Dai Jones

Mighty Sparrow said:


>


:laugh: :thumb:


----------



## Carbon-12

u got to like this post coz of my cats nose


----------



## Carbon-12

lol!!


----------



## Bora




----------



## Adz




----------



## ar4i

No central reservation in Russia! Crazy s***t!


----------



## IronPhil




----------



## IronPhil




----------



## mat81

Our new addition to the family



this is my other 3 children



and my favourite picture of my son, he was on the climbing frame and some lad twice his size told him to get of.

so my lad did, then made a ball of sand and lobbed it at him lol


----------



## AleisterCrowley




----------



## AleisterCrowley




----------



## Greenspin




----------



## Shadow

Is it just me or is this baby penguin doing a most muscular.


----------



## IronPhil




----------



## mrssalvatore

Carbon-12 said:


> u got to like this post coz of my cats nose


I love cats noses ..

Weird ? Yes I know!


----------



## Chelsea




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## ar4i




----------



## barneycharles

Nice one guys funny stuff!


----------



## ar4i

Ouch! :lol:


----------



## Mighty Sparrow




----------



## Gary29

Mighty Sparrow said:


>


Laughable isn't it.


----------



## Mighty Sparrow

A pinch of salt would help!


----------



## Total Rebuild

Now who dares balance things out and post a similar pic with a Koran? :whistling:


----------



## Edinburgh




----------



## Edinburgh




----------



## Clubber Lang




----------



## Mighty Sparrow




----------



## Majestic121

Mighty Sparrow said:


>


Lool

Shame i don't like any of them


----------



## Gary29

Clubber Lang said:


>


She's gorgeous


----------



## Clubber Lang

this is mint!


----------



## Clubber Lang




----------



## Scotty6Pack




----------



## IronPhil




----------



## IronPhil




----------



## Carbon-12




----------



## IronPhil




----------



## IronPhil




----------



## Edinburgh




----------



## Edinburgh




----------



## Carbon-12




----------



## Carbon-12

edit: someone's mum is obviously desperate :laugh:


----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## ar4i




----------



## IronPhil




----------



## IronPhil




----------



## IronPhil




----------



## Carbon-12




----------



## IronPhil




----------



## IronPhil




----------



## Gary29




----------



## Mighty Sparrow




----------



## ar4i




----------



## Mighty Sparrow




----------



## Mighty Sparrow




----------



## ar4i




----------



## Dai Jones

ar4i said:


>


 :lol: .....pritty much throwing the dog at him:thumb:


----------



## ar4i

Let the dog finish him!!


----------



## Jaff0

ar4i said:


> Let the dog finish him!!


"Flawless victory!"


----------



## Sub-Zero




----------



## Sub-Zero




----------



## IronPhil




----------



## IronPhil




----------



## Greenspin

I bought a Monopoly scratch card today.. since when did the dog turn into a cat ffs :lol:


----------



## Wavelength

Greenspin said:


> I bought a Monopoly scratch card today.. since when did the dog turn into a cat ffs :lol:
> 
> View attachment 146301


Since our reptilian overlords came to power.


----------



## Chelsea




----------



## Sub-Zero




----------



## IronPhil




----------



## IronPhil




----------



## IronPhil




----------



## IronPhil




----------



## IronPhil




----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> View attachment 146357


so true


----------



## Carbon-12




----------



## westy125




----------



## IronPhil




----------



## IronPhil




----------



## IronPhil




----------



## IronPhil




----------



## Majestic121

IronPhil said:


>


Hahahahha wicked...


----------



## ar4i




----------



## Carbon-12




----------



## Bora




----------



## IronPhil




----------



## IronPhil




----------



## ar4i




----------



## Dai Jones

ar4i said:


>


a classic


----------



## IronPhil




----------



## IronPhil




----------



## IronPhil




----------



## Hendrix




----------



## Hendrix




----------



## Hendrix




----------



## Carbon-12

:lol:


----------



## Felipe92




----------



## Majestic121




----------



## Majestic121




----------



## Mighty Sparrow

US Marine Gunnery Sgt. Michael Burghardt, known as 'Iron Mike' or just 'Gunny'. He is on his third tour in Iraq. He had become a legend in the bomb disposal world after winning the Bronze Star for disabling 64 IEDs and destroying 1,548 pieces of ordnance during his second tour.

Then, on September 19, he got blown up. He had arrived at a chaotic scene after a bomb had killed four US Marines. He chose not to wear the bulky bomb protection suit. 'You can't react to any sniper fire and you get tunnel-vision,' he explains. So, protected by just a helmet and standard-issue flak jacket, he began what bomb disposal officers term 'the longest walk', stepping gingerly into a 5 foot deep and 8 foot wide crater.

The earth shifted slightly and he saw a Senao base station with a wire leading from it. He cut the wire and used his 7 inch knife to probe the ground. 'I found a piece of red detonating cord between my legs,' he says. 'That's when I knew I was screwed.' Realizing he had been sucked into a trap, Sgt Burghardt, 35, yelled at everyone to stay back. At that moment, an insurgent, probably watching through binoculars, pressed a button on his mobile phone to detonate the secondary device below the sergeant's feet 'A chill went up the back of my neck and then the bomb exploded,' he recalls. 'As I was in the air I remember thinking, 'I don't believe they got me..' I was just ticked off they were able to do it. Then I was lying on the road, not able to feel anything from the waist down.'

His fellow Marines cut off his trousers to see how badly he was hurt. None could believe his legs were still there 'My dad's a Vietnam vet who's paralyzed from the waist down,' says Sgt Burghardt. 'I was lying there thinking I didn't want to be in a wheelchair next to my dad and for him to see me like that. They started to cut away my pants and I felt a real sharp pain and blood trickling down. Then I wiggled my toes and I thought, 'Good, I'm in business.' As a stretcher was brought over, adrenaline and anger kicked in. 'I decided to walk to the helicopter. I wasn't going to let my team-mates see me being carried away on a stretcher.' He stood and gave the insurgents who had blown him up a one-fingered salute. 'I flipped them one'. It was like, 'OK, I lost that round but I'll be back next week.'

Copies of a photograph depicting his defiance, taken by Jeff Bundy for the Omaha World-Herald, adorn the walls of homes across America and that of Col John Gronski, the brigade commander in Ramadi, who has hailed the image as an exemplar of the warrior spirit.

Sgt Burghardt's injuries - burns and wounds to his legs and buttocks - kept him off duty for nearly a month and could have earned him a ticket home. But, like his father - who was awarded a Bronze Star and three Purple Hearts for being wounded in action in Vietnam - he stayed in Ramadi to engage in the battle against insurgents who are forever coming up with more ingenious ways of killing Americans.


----------



## IronPhil




----------



## IronPhil




----------



## IronPhil




----------



## Dai Jones

Mighty Sparrow said:


> US Marine Gunnery Sgt. Michael Burghardt, known as 'Iron Mike' or just 'Gunny'. He is on his third tour in Iraq. He had become a legend in the bomb disposal world after winning the Bronze Star for disabling 64 IEDs and destroying 1,548 pieces of ordnance during his second tour.
> 
> Then, on September 19, he got blown up. He had arrived at a chaotic scene after a bomb had killed four US Marines. He chose not to wear the bulky bomb protection suit. 'You can't react to any sniper fire and you get tunnel-vision,' he explains. So, protected by just a helmet and standard-issue flak jacket, he began what bomb disposal officers term 'the longest walk', stepping gingerly into a 5 foot deep and 8 foot wide crater.
> 
> The earth shifted slightly and he saw a Senao base station with a wire leading from it. He cut the wire and used his 7 inch knife to probe the ground. 'I found a piece of red detonating cord between my legs,' he says. 'That's when I knew I was screwed.' Realizing he had been sucked into a trap, Sgt Burghardt, 35, yelled at everyone to stay back. At that moment, an insurgent, probably watching through binoculars, pressed a button on his mobile phone to detonate the secondary device below the sergeant's feet 'A chill went up the back of my neck and then the bomb exploded,' he recalls. 'As I was in the air I remember thinking, 'I don't believe they got me..' I was just ticked off they were able to do it. Then I was lying on the road, not able to feel anything from the waist down.'
> 
> His fellow Marines cut off his trousers to see how badly he was hurt. None could believe his legs were still there 'My dad's a Vietnam vet who's paralyzed from the waist down,' says Sgt Burghardt. 'I was lying there thinking I didn't want to be in a wheelchair next to my dad and for him to see me like that. They started to cut away my pants and I felt a real sharp pain and blood trickling down. Then I wiggled my toes and I thought, 'Good, I'm in business.' As a stretcher was brought over, adrenaline and anger kicked in. 'I decided to walk to the helicopter. I wasn't going to let my team-mates see me being carried away on a stretcher.' He stood and gave the insurgents who had blown him up a one-fingered salute. 'I flipped them one'. It was like, 'OK, I lost that round but I'll be back next week.'
> 
> Copies of a photograph depicting his defiance, taken by Jeff Bundy for the Omaha World-Herald, adorn the walls of homes across America and that of Col John Gronski, the brigade commander in Ramadi, who has hailed the image as an exemplar of the warrior spirit.
> 
> Sgt Burghardt's injuries - burns and wounds to his legs and buttocks - kept him off duty for nearly a month and could have earned him a ticket home. But, like his father - who was awarded a Bronze Star and three Purple Hearts for being wounded in action in Vietnam - he stayed in Ramadi to engage in the battle against insurgents who are forever coming up with more ingenious ways of killing Americans.


awesome :thumbup1:


----------



## Edinburgh




----------



## IronPhil




----------



## ar4i




----------



## Carbon-12

Haha wtf??


----------



## Carbon-12

True that lol


----------



## Majestic121

Carbon-12 said:


> True that lol


The money they made in the Olympics has been spent on war


----------



## Hendrix




----------



## IronPhil




----------



## IronPhil




----------



## Carbon-12




----------



## Carbon-12




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Carbon-12

Hendrix said:


> View attachment 146674


Almost believable haha


----------



## Hendrix




----------



## IronPhil




----------



## IronPhil




----------



## Dave 0511

Dai Jones said:


>


How much would you pay for one night with these girls!


----------



## SJL1990

Cheers, lads.


----------



## SJL1990

Dave 0511 said:


> How much would you pay for one night with these girls!


Sell everything I own.


----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## IronPhil




----------



## IronPhil




----------



## Majestic121

Merkleman said:


> Well my last one had good feedback. Here's one for the boob lovers..


Mooaarrrr lolz


----------



## Majestic121




----------



## Hendrix




----------



## B.I.G

That's the secret stuff the pros use!!


----------



## B.I.G




----------



## Hendrix




----------



## Hendrix




----------



## Jaff0

B.I.G said:


> That's the secret stuff the pros use!!


Definitely. Because they're worth it.


----------



## Jaff0

Hendrix said:


> View attachment 147063


I'm sure I read somewhere, that the light sabre he had in the Star Wars films had BMF on the handle.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Dai Jones said:


>


I've got that mixer


----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## IronPhil




----------



## IronPhil




----------



## Felipe92




----------



## Dai Jones

Felipe92 said:


> View attachment 147073


awesome


----------



## Felipe92

Dai Jones said:


> awesome


Temperatures at the exit of the exhaust on the P1 can reach up to 900 degrees, and that temperature is setting air on fire, resulting in blue flame. Search on youtube for : McLaren P1 - The King of FLAMETHROWERS, and : Chris Harris - McLaren P1.


----------



## Hendrix

Jaff0 said:


> I'm sure I read somewhere, that the light sabre he had in the Star Wars films had BMF on the handle.


Thats pretty awesome


----------



## Keeks




----------



## Benls1991




----------



## Carbon-12

Looooool!! Steve Cook really is a lad ????


----------



## Majestic121

Carbon-12 said:


> Looooool!! Steve Cook really is a lad ????


Omggg pmsllll!!


----------



## IronPhil




----------



## IronPhil




----------



## IronPhil




----------



## IronPhil




----------



## PaulB

B.I.G said:


> That's the secret stuff the pros use!!


I actually use that shampoo lol


----------



## Carbon-12

OMFG LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL!! PMSL!!!


----------



## IronPhil




----------



## Mighty Sparrow




----------



## Lokken




----------



## IronPhil




----------



## IronPhil




----------



## IronPhil




----------



## IronPhil




----------



## IronPhil




----------



## tyz123

Hendrix said:


> View attachment 146674


Didn't even realise had check twice haha


----------



## ar4i




----------



## IronPhil




----------



## Felipe92




----------



## Benls1991

IronPhil said:


>


The little girls face in that picture is priceless!


----------



## Felipe92




----------



## IronPhil




----------



## Lokken

Baby firework reaction.


----------



## IronPhil

Benls1991 said:


> The little girls face in that picture is priceless!


It's funny cos she's fat


----------



## IronPhil




----------



## Sub-Zero




----------



## Mighty Sparrow




----------



## IronPhil




----------



## IronPhil




----------



## IronPhil




----------



## IronPhil




----------



## Carbon-12




----------



## IronPhil




----------



## IronPhil




----------



## IronPhil




----------



## Majestic121




----------



## Mighty Sparrow




----------



## stevieboy100




----------



## Edinburgh




----------



## Sub-Zero




----------



## Mez

Torn pec, ouch.


----------



## IronPhil




----------



## IronPhil




----------



## IronPhil




----------



## ar4i




----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Mez said:


> Torn pec, ouch.


ouch indeed


----------



## ar4i




----------



## Carbon-12

never understood kids that do that -.-


----------



## Chelsea




----------



## Jaff0

Carbon-12 said:


> View attachment 147845
> 
> 
> never understood kids that do that -.-


I love the threat at the end!


----------



## IronPhil




----------



## IronPhil




----------



## IronPhil

Lokken said:


> What is the actual aim of this thread. Some of these pictures just make me cringe or shudder esp the stuff Ironphil seems to post (no offence).


Offence taken! What exactly do you object to bud?


----------



## ar4i




----------



## Majestic121

Lokken said:


> What is the actual aim of this thread. Some of these pictures just make me cringe or shudder esp the stuff Ironphil seems to post (no offence).


To put a smile on your face when your having a sh1t day


----------



## IronPhil




----------



## Carbon-12




----------



## Captain lats

about the missing himalayan plane just 2 add sum humour


----------



## ar4i




----------



## ar4i




----------



## Majestic121




----------



## Lokken

ar4i said:


>


Oh Sh!t

:lol:


----------



## Lokken




----------



## Lokken




----------



## Benls1991

Lokken said:


>


Chick-in burger


----------



## Majestic121

Benls1991 said:


> Chick-in burger


Just had a KFC craving


----------



## Clubber Lang

ar4i said:


>


thats one big Harry!!


----------



## Mighty Sparrow




----------



## Carbon-12




----------



## IronPhil




----------



## IronPhil




----------



## Majestic121




----------



## Majestic121




----------



## IronPhil




----------



## Sub-Zero




----------



## Sub-Zero




----------



## jsing2010




----------



## Majestic121

Keeks said:


> View attachment 148243


----------



## Clubber Lang

probably the two biggest [email protected] in the UK?! lol


----------



## Majestic121

Clubber Lang said:


> probably the two biggest [email protected] in the UK?! lol


Make it 3


----------



## Clubber Lang

Majestic121 said:


> Make it 3
> 
> View attachment 148353


hey, nowt wrong with Nigel, only politician that actually speaks some truth! ha.


----------



## Simspin

Clubber Lang said:


> hey, nowt wrong with Nigel, only politician that actually speaks some truth! ha.


Y duz he say he's a [email protected]? Lol


----------



## Majestic121

Clubber Lang said:


> hey, nowt wrong with Nigel, only politician that actually speaks some truth! ha.





Simspin said:


> Y duz he say he's a [email protected]? Lol


Lol


----------



## IronPhil




----------



## stevieboy100




----------



## ar4i




----------



## Carbon-12




----------



## Lokken

Clubber Lang said:


> hey, nowt wrong with Nigel, only politician that actually speaks some truth! ha.


Like what?


----------



## Majestic121




----------



## Carbon-12




----------



## ar4i




----------



## Mighty Sparrow




----------



## ar4i




----------



## Majestic121

ar4i said:


>


A guy at uni we used to call steady eddie lol


----------



## Majestic121




----------



## Carbon-12




----------



## Carbon-12




----------



## nick-oh-lars




----------



## Majestic121

nick-oh-lars said:


>


Had the google the bastaard.. everyone keeps banging on about a dead gym years after


----------



## Sway12




----------



## ar4i




----------



## warsteiner

Not too sure if this has already been posted


----------



## Carbon-12

Little progress pic I send to a girl lol, thought I would post it in  I'm 70kg lol


----------



## BetterThanYou

ar4i said:


>


I'd probably have **** myself.. repeatedly


----------



## Jesus H. Christ

Carbon-12 said:


> Little progress pic I send to a girl lol, thought I would post it in  I'm 70kg lol


Um.


----------



## Gary29

Carbon-12 said:


> Little progress pic I send to a girl lol, thought I would post it in  I'm 70kg lol


Is she into the 'holocaust victim' look? :rolleye:


----------



## IronPhil




----------



## Carbon-12

Gary29 said:


> Is she into the 'holocaust victim' look? :rolleye:


-.- haters gonna hate  as someone said once, obv everyone on here started at 15 stone shreded... 

Also don't know where u live but in London the lads my age are either 8/9 stone or 20, there is no in between


----------



## Gary29

Carbon-12 said:


> -.- haters gonna hate  as someone said once, obv everyone on here started at 15 stone shreded...
> 
> Also don't know where u live but in London the lads my age are either 8/9 stone or 20, there is no in between


Chill out dude, I'm just busting your balls, I'm sure whoever you sent it to will be foaming at the gash and that's all that matters.


----------



## Carbon-12

Gary29 said:


> Chill out dude, I'm just busting your balls, I'm sure whoever you sent it to will be foaming at the gash and that's all that matters.


Ikr and loool :lol: :lol:


----------



## Majestic121




----------



## K-Rod




----------



## Captain lats

lots of posts here so i brought sandwiches


----------



## Captain lats

not bad


----------



## Bora

not a pic, but defo worth watching


----------



## Captain lats




----------



## westy125

This cracks me up, lol


----------



## westy125




----------



## Carbon-12

some woman on the bus carrying her wood for the fireplace on a buggy on the bus lol. was pmsl when i seen her


----------



## Simspin

Carbon-12 said:


> some woman on the bus carrying her wood for the fireplace on a buggy on the bus lol. was pmsl when i seen her


You lead a sheltered life lol


----------



## Keenam




----------



## Majestic121

Keenam said:


>


HAHAHAHAHHAHAHA

genius


----------



## digitalis




----------



## Majestic121




----------



## ar4i




----------



## Captain lats




----------



## Carbon-12




----------



## rakim




----------



## Keenam

Made me smile! Just bad technique in my case!


----------



## Keenam




----------



## Chelsea




----------



## Carbon-12




----------



## Mclovin147

You never know when your going to have hold a 200lb wild hog to save face infront of the lads....


----------



## Clubber Lang




----------



## ar4i




----------



## Gary29

ar4i said:


>


----------



## Gary29

ar4i said:


>
















































End thread, I could watch this all day


----------



## dave1180

500 reps and she's still going!!


----------



## Gary29

ar4i said:


>


I need more info on this! And I need a full view of the bird with the sledgehammer


----------



## Carbon-12




----------



## Edinburgh




----------



## Lokken

Edinburgh said:


>


That poor Pasty :no:


----------



## Majestic121

Edinburgh said:


>


Was the sex a bit cheesy?


----------



## Mclovin147




----------



## rakim




----------



## Jaff0

rakim said:


> View attachment 149173


"Whisky, weed, and Warren Zevon..."


----------



## Captain lats

ar4i said:


>


its funny u shud post that cuz on that day i was



the creepy black guy peepin through the window


----------



## gymlady

the Walking dog


----------



## Edinburgh




----------



## Carbon-12




----------



## Carbon-12




----------



## Keenam




----------



## Carbon-12




----------



## Simspin

That's not a person that's a meth troll!



Edinburgh said:


>


----------



## Keenam

No comment on Uncle Sam criticising anyone's English!


----------



## nWo

Strictly Cone Dancing


----------



## gymlady




----------



## SILV3RBACK

Keenam said:


> No comment on Uncle Sam criticising anyone's English!


Pity their sign is grammatically incorrect.


----------



## BetterThanYou

gymlady said:


> View attachment 149284


 :thumbup1:


----------



## mat81

fun shot i took of 3 of my kids


----------



## Edinburgh




----------



## gymlady




----------



## IGotTekkers

gymlady said:


> View attachment 149292


Is that you?


----------



## gymlady

IGotTekkers said:


> Is that you?


thats Michelle Lewin i think . ;p


----------



## IGotTekkers

gymlady said:


> thats Michelle Lewin i think . ;p


Can we just pretend its you.. do you like roleplay at all?


----------



## gymlady

IGotTekkers said:


> Can we just pretend its you.. do you like roleplay at all?


If you look like Tom Hardy.


----------



## IGotTekkers

gymlady said:


> If you look like Tom Hardy.


If you mean do I have exceptionaly well developed traps then yes, I do look like Tom Hardy :lol:


----------



## ar4i




----------



## gymlady

ar4i said:


>


----------



## ar4i

She was asking for it!


----------



## Captain lats

I could easily say this is me and you'd probably believe it lol



nice physique (no ****)


----------



## gymlady

Captain lats said:


> I could easily say this is me and you'd probably believe it lol
> 
> View attachment 149316
> 
> 
> nice physique (no ****)


i prefer Ulisses !


----------



## Jesus H. Christ

gymlady said:


> i prefer Ulisses !
> 
> View attachment 149317


Yeah, that dude's amazing. Natural, too, right?


----------



## gymlady

Jesus H. Christ said:


> Yeah, that dude's amazing. Natural, too, right?


Dont think he s natural but I wouldnt mind being around him lol


----------



## nWo

gymlady said:


> i prefer Ulisses !
> 
> View attachment 149317


Nothing beats Frank Zane


----------



## Edinburgh




----------



## Edinburgh




----------



## gymlady

> Nothing beats Frank Zane


Different category


----------



## Carbon-12

part of the dinner my mum made on easter... lol


----------



## Kristina




----------



## PaulB

ar4i said:


>


He won't be coming out of the closet any time soon


----------



## SJL1990

Carbon-12 said:


> part of the dinner my mum made on easter... lol


Hahaha your mum is a legend!


----------



## rakim




----------



## Carbon-12

SJL1990 said:


> Hahaha your mum is a legend!


she's too funny aint she :laugh:


----------



## SJL1990




----------



## rakim




----------



## SJL1990

Carbon-12 said:


> she's too funny aint she :laugh:


I'd definitely be mates with your mum haha she's jokes


----------



## rakim




----------



## Jaff0

kristina said:


>


That's from Stay Hungry, I think.


----------



## ar4i




----------



## Majestic121

ar4i said:


>


Lol love the dog one


----------



## Majestic121




----------



## ar4i




----------



## rakim




----------



## Felipe92




----------



## gymlady

Felipe92 said:


> View attachment 149452
> 
> 
> View attachment 149449
> 
> 
> View attachment 149451
> 
> 
> View attachment 149453


First pic reminds me of Kavala, Greece


----------



## GaryMatt

IGotTekkers said:


> If you mean do I have exceptionaly well developed traps then yes, I do look like Tom Hardy :lol:


The wife's into that tom hardy guy too. What is going on?


----------



## IGotTekkers

GaryMatt said:


> The wife's into that tom hardy guy too. What is going on?


He's that quiet lost soul type ain't he. The cvnt


----------



## Felipe92

gymlady said:


> First pic reminds me of Kavala, Greece


On first pic is Rijeka, Croatia. If you ever come here you`ll be thrilled with the weather : 130-150 rainy days/year,windy, weather changes 10 times a day,etc.


----------



## Majestic121




----------



## Captain lats

GaryMatt said:


> The wife's into that tom hardy guy too. What is going on?




it must be from when he played bane no ****


----------



## Lokken




----------



## GaryMatt

Captain lats said:


> View attachment 149474
> 
> 
> it must be from when he played bane no ****


Yeah, no defense there. We're the country that made that "that 70's show" kid Venom.


----------



## Jaff0

Lokken said:


> View attachment 149484


Is that:-

a) a bit undermined by the rogue apostrophe

B) it's there, kinda don't give a ****, showing it's anger

c) about to be completely derailed by numpties losing the plot about anthropomorphising punctuation marks

Obama seems to do a mean, mean-face. Can't imagine Cameron or Miliband being able to pull that off, unless, of course, they were pulling him off...


----------



## Gary29

Lokken said:


> View attachment 149484





Jaff0 said:


> Is that:-
> 
> a) a bit undermined by the rogue apostrophe
> 
> B) it's there, kinda don't give a ****, showing it's anger
> 
> c) about to be completely derailed by numpties losing the plot about anthropomorphising punctuation marks
> 
> Obama seems to do a mean, mean-face. Can't imagine Cameron or Miliband being able to pull that off, unless, of course, they were pulling him off...


----------



## Jaff0

Gary29 said:


>


Cool picture.

Random fact no. 17: I saw Dirk Benedict play Columbo at a theater show - he seemed quite good in the role, too - although I can't help but think the wanton use of cigars was instrumental in him playing the part.


----------



## Lokken

Jaff0 said:


> Is that:-
> 
> a) a bit undermined by the rogue apostrophe
> 
> B) it's there, kinda don't give a ****, showing it's anger
> 
> c) about to be completely derailed by numpties losing the plot about anthropomorphising punctuation marks
> 
> Obama seems to do a mean, mean-face. Can't imagine Cameron or Miliband being able to pull that off, unless, of course, they were pulling him off...


I vote, all of the above


----------



## Porkchop




----------



## Lokken




----------



## BetterThanYou




----------



## Keenam

Lokken said:


>


Is it me or is this a fat Russell Brand??


----------



## rakim




----------



## gymlady




----------



## rakim




----------



## Dai Jones

gymlady said:


> View attachment 149544


you??


----------



## gymlady

Dai Jones said:


> you??


nah i got more muscles


----------



## Majestic121




----------



## BetterThanYou




----------



## Carbon-12

BetterThanYou said:


>


haha like a boss..


----------



## PHMG

gymlady said:


> View attachment 149544


Slight tan lines. 3/10 would not hit.


----------



## BetterThanYou

PHMG said:


> Slight tan lines. 3/10 would not hit.




:laugh:

I would drag my ass through 10 miles of burning coals just to smell her farts through a straw


----------



## PHMG

BetterThanYou said:


> View attachment 149594
> 
> 
> :laugh:
> 
> I would drag my ass through 10 miles of burning coals just to smell her farts through a straw


Yeah but mate...come on...look at me. I'm at least a nine. Girls like that approach me all the time. You learn to be a bit picky.


----------



## DazUKM

many wows

many lols


----------



## BetterThanYou

PHMG said:


> Yeah but mate...come on...look at me. I'm at least a nine. Girls like that approach me all the time. You learn to be a bit picky.




:lol:


----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## gymlady




----------



## gymlady




----------



## Captain lats

gymlady said:


> View attachment 149684


nice. Is that a goal physique/inspiration?


----------



## gymlady

Captain lats said:


> nice. Is that a goal physique/inspiration?


no mate, i just admire her physique.


----------



## Captain lats

gymlady said:


> no mate, i just admire her physique.


thats kind of what i meant


----------



## gymlady

Captain lats said:


> thats kind of what i meant


from a second look, i wouldnt mnd having a bubble butt like hers


----------



## Captain lats

gymlady said:


> from a second look, i wouldnt mnd having a bubble butt like hers


i wouldn't mind you having one either. As long as you'd be willing to post pics haha


----------



## gymlady




----------



## daffodil

gymlady said:


> no mate, i just admire her physique.


Me too. Who is she?


----------



## gymlady

daffodil said:


> Me too. Who is she?


IFBB Bikini Pro Juliana Daniell


----------



## biglad90




----------



## Majestic121




----------



## andyebs




----------



## Majestic121

andyebs said:


> View attachment 149891


Ewww that's disgusting lol.

WHY???


----------



## Majestic121




----------



## nWo

biglad90 said:


> View attachment 149741


I thought subliminal messages in advertising was illegal?


----------



## nWo




----------



## Lokken




----------



## rakim




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## leejnrjnr

> http://i.crackedcdn.com/phpimages/photoshop/8/2/6/164826_v1.gif


 :lol:

took me ages to get that


----------



## Majestic121

leejnrjnr said:


> :lol:
> 
> took me ages to get that


Oh now i got it lmaoooooo.. Only after you mentioned it


----------



## Edinburgh




----------



## ar4i




----------



## Sionnach

Water on Mars


----------



## Captain lats

Sionnach said:


> Water on Mars
> 
> View attachment 150017


finally its been confirmed. I've seen it with my own eyes.


----------



## Felipe92

My gym is closed today and I went to another one, which has been opened yesterday. Deadlifting and watching the sea


----------



## Jesus H. Christ

Cool set-up.


----------



## SILV3RBACK




----------



## Yes

I took these from a different forum.

]


----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## ar4i




----------



## Edinburgh




----------



## Edinburgh




----------



## Lokken




----------



## ar4i




----------



## gymlady




----------



## Greenspin

gymlady said:


> View attachment 150447


Is that that comedian?


----------



## gymlady

Greenspin said:


> Is that that comedian?


 saw it on facebook some months ago and I am a huge fun of bella falconi


----------



## Greenspin

gymlady said:


> saw it on facebook some months ago and I am a huge fun of bella falconi


Ah, I thought it was Sara Silverman, so was quite impressed she has better abs than me.


----------



## gymlady

Greenspin said:


> Ah, I thought it was Sara Silverman, so was quite impressed she has better abs than me.


haha, no  that's bella falconi.

More pics here


----------



## Majestic121

gymlady said:


> haha, no  that's bella falconi.
> 
> More pics here
> 
> View attachment 150448
> 
> 
> View attachment 150449


----------



## nWo

gymlady said:


> haha, no  that's bella falconi.
> 
> More pics here
> 
> View attachment 150448
> 
> 
> View attachment 150449


Mmm, Bella...


----------



## Majestic121




----------



## Mal20729

Majestic121 said:


> View attachment 150516


Bottom column. 5 from the right. It's getting my hackles up


----------



## Edinburgh

not a picture but had me in tears of laughter


----------



## Mighty Sparrow




----------



## Mighty Sparrow




----------



## Felipe92

Miha Zupan


----------



## Majestic121




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Majestic121

Dai Jones said:


>


Was about to post that, u stole it from reddit


----------



## Dai Jones

Majestic121 said:


> Was about to post that, u stole it from reddit


:laugh:


----------



## Majestic121

Dai Jones said:


> :laugh:


 

I'm all over it mate lol


----------



## Majestic121




----------



## Gary29




----------



## Majestic121




----------



## gymlady




----------



## gymlady




----------



## Carbon-12

:lol:


----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## TF03




----------



## Simspin

TF03 said:


> View attachment 151235


Lost all respect for this big ass cnut!


----------



## ar4i




----------



## nWo




----------



## Dai Jones

>


I could actually see Arnald saying that


----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## 39005

i will of course include some training seeing as this is what the forum is about


----------



## nWo




----------



## Matt2




----------



## Gary29

>


I just sat and watched that mesmerised for a good 5 minutes, strong username to post content ratio by the way.


----------



## nWo




----------



## Richard_P

Merkleman said:


> Hi friends my name is Tobias
> 
> My willy gone hard, what this does mean? Help pls guys this never happen before, I am scared
> 
> Thanks much,
> 
> Tobias


Have you been injecting directly into it? This is the normal reason for hardening of this area. You can overcome unfortunate incident by looking at a picture of your ex wife / girlfriend


----------



## nWo

Merkleman said:


> Hi friends my name is Tobias
> 
> My willy gone hard, what this does mean? Help pls guys this never happen before, I am scared
> 
> Thanks much,
> 
> Tobias


We need more info before we can help you. Tell us your height/weight, diet, time training and cycle history. Do Starting Strength or ICF 5x5.


----------



## nWo




----------



## westy125




----------



## westy125

One for Derby fans,


----------



## 39005

taken from another forum and i dont know how real they are, but funny anyway....



> For anyone who has ever had an appraisal, remember, it could have been worse. These are actual quotes taken from Government employee performance evaluations.
> 
> 1. Since my last report, this employee has reached rock bottom and has started to dig.
> 
> 2. I would not allow this employee to breed.
> 
> 3. This employee is really not so much of a 'has been', but more of a 'definite won't be'.
> 
> 4. Works well when under constant supervision and cornered like a rat in a trap.
> 
> 5. When she opens her mouth, it seems that it is only to change feet.
> 
> 6. This young lady has delusions of adequacy
> 
> 7. He sets low personal standards and then consistently fails to achieve them.
> 
> 8. This employee is depriving a village somewhere of an idiot.
> 
> 9. This employee should go far, and the sooner he starts, the better.
> 
> 10. Got a full 6-pack, but lacks the plastic thingy to hold it all together.
> 
> 11. A gross ignoramus ? 144 times worse than an ordinary ignoramus.
> 
> 12. He doesn't have ulcers, but he's a carrier.
> 
> 13. I would like to go hunting with him sometime.
> 
> 14. He's been working with glue too much.
> 
> 15. He would argue with a signpost.
> 
> 16. He brings a lot of joy whenever he leaves the room.
> 
> 17. When his IQ reaches 50, he should sell.
> 
> 18. If you see two people talking and one looks bored, he's the other one.
> 
> 19. A photographic memory but with the lens cover glued on.
> 
> 20. A prime candidate for natural de-selection.
> 
> 21. Donated his brain to science before he was done using it.
> 
> 22. Gates are down, lights are flashing, but the train isn't coming.
> 
> 23. He's got two brain cells, one is lost and the other is out looking for it.
> 
> 24. If he were any more stupid, he'd have to be watered twice a week.
> 
> 25. If you give him a penny for his thoughts, you'd get change.
> 
> 26. If you stand close enough to him, you'll hear the ocean.
> 
> 27. It's hard to believe he beat out 1,000,000 other sperm.
> 
> 28. One neuron short of a synapse.
> 
> 29. Some drink from the fountain of knowledge, he's only gargled.
> 
> 30. Takes him two hours to watch 60-minutes.
> 
> 31. The wheel is turning, but the hamster is dead.


...and back to gifs


----------



## 39005

... and a brown trouser event


----------



## ar4i




----------



## Mighty Sparrow




----------



## Gary29




----------



## Mal20729

Gary29 said:


>


Ruddy tailgaters! Tut


----------



## 39005




----------



## ar4i




----------



## romper stomper




----------



## romper stomper




----------



## Dai Jones

aqualung said:


>


 :thumbup1:


----------



## Clubber Lang

aqualung said:


>


lol, mint!

love a stormtrooper costume, tho i doubt id fit in one lol


----------



## Mighty Sparrow




----------



## ar4i

DY is a bit of a ****er if he is doubting history.


----------



## nWo




----------



## ar4i




----------



## ar4i




----------



## BLUE(UK)

ar4i said:


>


 @kristina getting her 'nose job'. :thumb:


----------



## Kristina

BLUE(UK) said:


> @kristina getting her 'nose job'. :thumb:


Haha.


----------



## Boshlop

Not enough plates? Scaffold a dumbbell to the bar! Im sure my H&S manager loves me


----------



## ar4i

Text reads: Hi, this is Vladimir Putin and today we gonna train this skinny dude.


----------



## Edinburgh




----------



## rakim

*Excuse me, sir, do you know where I could find some enlightenment? *


----------



## Felipe92

Miha Zupan - Bodyfat level : pornography


----------



## rakim




----------



## Jesus H. Christ

Felipe92 said:


> Miha Zupan - Bodyfat level : pornography
> 
> View attachment 152153
> View attachment 152155
> View attachment 152157


 :blink:


----------



## Kristina

Always makes me smile.


----------



## JamStyle

Lol some amazing pics


----------



## 39005




----------



## synthasize

rakim said:


> View attachment 152190


Favourite film ever


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Boshlop said:


> Not enough plates? Scaffold a dumbbell to the bar! Im sure my H&S manager loves me


What do you mean by 'scaffold' it?

Wedge it?

I actually use some 'wrist weights' sometimes to make my dumbells a few KG heavier to save me changing the plates around.


----------



## Boshlop

BLUE(UK) said:


> What do you mean by 'scaffold' it?
> 
> Wedge it?
> 
> I actually use some 'wrist weights' sometimes to make my dumbells a few KG heavier to save me changing the plates around.


literally scaffold it, i have 2 cross clamps from some lads i know who work in construction, would only trust some kit actually designed to bare weight. i might look into wrist weights actually, could be ok for adding a kg or 2 to the DB


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Boshlop said:


> literally scaffold it, i have 2 cross clamps from some lads i know who work in construction, would only trust some kit actually designed to bare weight. i might look into wrist weights actually, could be ok for adding a kg or 2 to the DB


Gotcha, I couldn't see the clamp on the picture hence the question.


----------



## nWo




----------



## rakim

synthasize said:


> Favourite film ever


I am rather partial to this delightful piece of whimsical celluloid.


----------



## Kristina

rakim said:


> I am rather partial to this delightful piece of whimsical celluloid.
> 
> View attachment 152228
> View attachment 152229
> View attachment 152230
> View attachment 152231
> View attachment 152232
> View attachment 152233


Hellyeah! I'm one of the biggest Pulp Fiction (and Tarantino in general) fans in the world!


----------



## rakim

kristina said:


> Hellyeah! I'm one of the biggest Pulp Fiction (and Tarantino in general) fans in the world!


Oh wow, we have so much in common. Do you like to dress up in the Gimp suit(actually a lot more comfortable than I had originally expected) also?


----------



## TELBOR

yamiha said:


> Woo,I received my parcel ,it's amazing .I will be their old clients.
> 
> www . cheapimport . co
> 
> Their replicas is so good .I satisfied with all of their watches ,clothes ,shoes ,bag,sun glasses,dress ,t-shirts...of course ,also my favorite Chanel,Victoria's Secret,Gucci


Fùck off you spamming pr**k!


----------



## Kristina

rakim said:


> Oh wow, we have so much in common. Do you like to dress up in the Gimp suit(actually a lot more comfortable than I had originally expected) also?


Photo evidence please.


----------



## 39005

kristina said:


> Photo evidence please.


...ahem


----------



## Kristina

aqualung said:


> ...ahem


Haha. Nice. :thumb:


----------



## Gary29

kristina said:


> Always makes me smile.


Are there actually 4 ninjas in that or is it just a wind up to waste my time trying to find them?!


----------



## Kristina

Gary29 said:


> Are there actually 4 ninjas in that or is it just a wind up to waste my time trying to find them?!


Hahahaha - you've got to be kidding me?! :tongue:

Trust me, you'll kick yourself when you understand the joke.


----------



## Lance Uppercut

Edinburgh said:


>


Maw?


----------



## nWo

Gary29 said:


> Are there actually 4 ninjas in that or is it just a wind up to waste my time trying to find them?!


Don't worry mate, scratching my head here as well :laugh:


----------



## Kristina

I said:


> Don't worry mate' date=' scratching my head here as well :laugh:[/quote']
> 
> - ok... what are ninjas most famous for being able to do?


----------



## nWo

kristina said:


> - ok... what are ninjas most famous for being able to do?


Ermmm..... beating people up and hiding :lol: So I'm guessing the joke is that they're hiding, but they're not IN the picture!! I dunno, I was never any good at thinking outside the box :laugh:


----------



## rakim

kristina said:


> Photo evidence please.


That's what I've been trying to get rid of.


----------



## rakim

*Sir could you just calm down for a second*


----------



## dt36

kristina said:


> - ok... what are ninjas most famous for being able to do?


Stealing your beef monster munch out of your bag and replacing them with pickled onion flavour. Proper nasty too when you've got a cut inside your cheek...


----------



## Kristina

I said:


> Ermmm..... beating people up and hiding :lol: So I'm guessing the joke is that they're hiding' date=' but they're not IN the picture!! I dunno, I was never any good at thinking outside the box :laugh:[/quote']
> 
> That's the one. Ninjas are stealth masters so... The ninjas in the photo are so good at hiding that you can't see them!!


----------



## nWo

kristina said:


> That's the one. Ninjas are stealth masters so... The ninjas in the photo are so good at hiding that you can't see them!!


Ahh, dat camo gear...


----------



## Kristina

I said:


> Ahh' date=' dat camo gear...[/quote']
> 
> This one is awesome too haha -


----------



## nWo

:lol: Brilliant. Shame about the shoes though.

This man is the winner:


----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## rakim

*World Cup 2014*


----------



## Adz

Dragster With A Difference by Adam Kennedy Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Bobby1413

ar4i said:


>


What the hell... what's with the baby at the end? What's he got to do with it?


----------



## Gary29

Bobby1413 said:


> What the hell... what's with the baby at the end? What's he got to do with it?


Not sure is srs?


----------



## TELBOR

Gary29 said:


> Not sure is srs?


PMSL

Maybe he thinks she was bulking :lol:


----------



## Felipe92

****ing diver :cursing:


----------



## ar4i




----------



## Kristina




----------



## saxondale

ar4i said:


>


Do you know why the penalty was given?

Pulling.


----------



## jason7474utd




----------



## Ashcrapper

saxondale said:


> Do you know why the penalty was given?
> 
> Pulling.


didnt see any wanking. cheat


----------



## Felipe92




----------



## ar4i




----------



## Kristina




----------



## nWo




----------



## Conscript




----------



## rakim




----------



## Mal20729

Short but sweet


----------



## micky12

Mal20729 said:


> Short but sweet


had to watch is more than once as was looking at the sexy chick walking away. but did lol


----------



## Kristina

Mal20729 said:


> Short but sweet


Hahahaha that is bloody brilliant!


----------



## Mal20729

I don't know how the 2 on camera didn't crack up


----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Gary29

micky12 said:


> had to watch is more than once as was looking at the sexy chick walking away. but did lol





kristina said:


> Hahahaha that is bloody brilliant!





Mal20729 said:


> I don't know how the 2 on camera didn't crack up


Haha the 2 blokes didn't even react!

Isn't it Hugh Jackman?!


----------



## Majestic121




----------



## Mal20729




----------



## Mal20729

Short but really made me laugh haha


----------



## westy125




----------



## Majestic121




----------



## Sub-Zero

Brings back some memories..lol


----------



## warsteiner

LOL'd at the 'tracking' one.


----------



## nWo

Sub-Zero said:


> Brings back some memories..lol


Aha, those calculator watches, I was the first kid in my class to have one and the other kids thought it was from the future :lol:


----------



## Asouf




----------



## Sub-Zero

I said:


> Aha' date=' those calculator watches, I was the first kid in my class to have one and the other kids thought it was from the future :lol: [/quote']
> 
> haha, yeah they were bad ass in thier day.


----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Yes

This website is good if you want to have a look at some rare historical photos.

http://slightlywarped.com/crapfactory/curiosities/2013/june/rare_and_amazing_historical_photos.htm


----------



## Majestic121




----------



## Keeks

Asouf said:


>


WTF?! Does that actually exist?!


----------



## Gary29

Keeks said:


> WTF?! Does that actually exist?!


Haha I hope not! Age 5 yrs +


----------



## Keeks

Gary29 said:


> Haha I hope not! Age 5 yrs +


I know, that's not right, I'm going to actually google it when I get home. mg:


----------



## Dai Jones

Gary29 said:


> Haha I hope not! Age 5 yrs +





Keeks said:


> I know, that's not right, I'm going to actually google it when I get home. mg:


well when I was 5 i'm sure I was tugging at mine


----------



## Asouf

Keeks said:


> WTF?! Does that actually exist?!


 @Keeks

Plenty before have thought it real...

http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/anti-masturbation-cross


----------



## Keeks

Asouf said:


> @Keeks
> 
> Plenty before have thought it real...
> 
> http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/anti-masturbation-cross


 :lol: I was just googling it. What a bizarre hoax to come up with! But made me chuckle! :lol:


----------



## Asouf

Keeks said:


> :lol: I was just googling it. What a bizarre hoax to come up with! But made me chuckle! :lol:


You were googling 'anti-masturbation devices'.. :whistling:

Here you go...


----------



## Dai Jones

Got to luv custom bikes


----------



## dt36




----------



## Sub-Zero




----------



## Sub-Zero




----------



## dave1180




----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Asouf said:


>


can you get these in 51 year old man size?


----------



## Kristina




----------



## Dirk McQuickly

kristina said:


>


is that you?


----------



## dave1180

kristina said:


>


Holy mother of God!!!


----------



## Kristina

Dirk McQuickly said:


> is that you?


Hahaha I WISH.

This is my hammy inspiration.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

kristina said:


> Hahaha I WISH.
> 
> This is my hammy inspiration.


It is indeed inspiring


----------



## Mal20729

not really a picture but holy sh1t ross kemp dealt with that well!


----------



## ar4i




----------



## ar4i




----------



## ar4i




----------



## Felipe92




----------



## Kristina




----------



## ar4i




----------



## Sub-Zero




----------



## Majestic121




----------



## dave1180




----------



## dave1180




----------



## Skinny Guy

Dirk McQuickly said:


> It is indeed inspiring


It inspired my woody :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## dave1180




----------



## Adz

I spent the morning exploring an abandoned theme park yesterday:



Metal Skeleton by Adam Kennedy Photography, on Flickr



Into The Trees by Adam Kennedy Photography, on Flickr



At The Top Of Knightmare by Adam Kennedy Photography, on Flickr



The Ultimate Urbex Selfie by Adam Kennedy Photography, on Flickr


----------



## DappaDonDave

Adz said:


> I spent the morning exploring an abandoned theme park yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> Metal Skeleton by Adam Kennedy Photography, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Into The Trees by Adam Kennedy Photography, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> At The Top Of Knightmare by Adam Kennedy Photography, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> The Ultimate Urbex Selfie by Adam Kennedy Photography, on Flickr


Rip Camelot


----------



## Adz

Another place we explored on Sunday was the abandoned Latvian Consulate mansion.



Too Many Parties by Adam Kennedy Photography, on Flickr



Not Succesful Enough by Adam Kennedy Photography, on Flickr



The Pool Room by Adam Kennedy Photography, on Flickr


----------



## DappaDonDave

Adz said:


> Another place we explored on Sunday was the abandoned Latvian Consulate mansion.
> 
> 
> 
> Too Many Parties by Adam Kennedy Photography, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Not Succesful Enough by Adam Kennedy Photography, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> The Pool Room by Adam Kennedy Photography, on Flickr


You been to whiitingham hall?


----------



## Richiej

are you on 28dl ?


----------



## Adz

DappaDonDave said:


> You been to whiitingham hall?


No never, but my mate has and apparently most of its been levelled now, shame. Really getting the bug for this urbex stuff now, gonna do a lot more of it.


----------



## Adz

Richiej said:


> are you on 28dl ?


Nah mate, had a look a few years back but never had anything to contribute so didnt join up


----------



## Richiej

Its a good site mate you pics would go down well on there plus you would get loads of exploring ideas


----------



## Jesus H. Christ

Adz said:


> Really getting the bug for this urbex stuff now, gonna do a lot more of it.


The Millennium Mills look incredible for that from the photos I've seen.


----------



## Adz

Jesus H. Christ said:


> The Millennium Mills look incredible for that from the photos I've seen.


Never heard of that place, will check it out, thanks


----------



## Adz

Of Course It's Safe by Adam Kennedy Photography, on Flickr



Forgotten Files by Adam Kennedy Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Brook877

Wondering round that place as it is now must be plain spooky.

Great pictures through.. :cool2:


----------



## Jesus H. Christ

Adz said:


> Never heard of that place, will check it out, thanks


Yeah, it looks amazing. You can get a pretty good idea with a Google image search.


----------



## dave1180




----------



## Captain lats

Dave1180 said:


>


are you thinking of joining to get gainz like those?


----------



## dave1180

Captain lats said:


> are you thinking of joining to get gainz like those?


Now there's an idea!!

He's got the tan from @Merkleman though!!


----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## nWo

Dave1180 said:


>


Osama Been Liftin.


----------



## laurie g

Dave1180 said:


>


Are Sikhs in Al qaeda? i doubt it. good physique though


----------



## will-uk

Completely pointless but cracked me up :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Kristina

This totally cracked me up!


----------



## jocksir

what a difference a shave and a tan make!


----------



## dave1180

laurie g said:


> Are Sikhs in Al qaeda? i doubt it. good physique though


Was waiting for someone to mention that.. Well done on your ethnic recognition.


----------



## dave1180

> Osama Been Liftin.












He certainly has!!


----------



## dave1180




----------



## Ahal84

Not pictures, but well funny


----------



## Adz

Challenge Accepted by Adam Kennedy Photography, on Flickr



In The Woods by Adam Kennedy Photography, on Flickr



We Queued For This? by Adam Kennedy Photography, on Flickr


----------



## PurpleOnes

kristina said:


> This totally cracked me up!


Seems legit enough. :whistling:


----------



## Getting-Lean

This thread has just had me entertained for the last hour or so :thumb:


----------



## Mighty Sparrow




----------



## saxondale

View attachment 155891


----------



## AleisterCrowley




----------



## AleisterCrowley




----------



## AleisterCrowley




----------



## AleisterCrowley




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## dave1180




----------



## simonf888

hahahaha your pictures are hilarious! The moon pics are magnificent.


----------



## Mal20729

What is crossfit you ask - a nice instructional video for you


----------



## Asouf

Worth an entire thread of its own but....


----------



## Ahal84

Asouf said:


> Worth an entire thread of its own but....


Hmm it's between yellow or grey for me.


----------



## TELBOR

Asouf said:


> Worth an entire thread of its own but....


Yellow


----------



## Keenam

Asouf said:


> Worth an entire thread of its own but....


Yellow or green for me with yellow taking it if pushed as it would probable be the most useful power as long as you could turn it in and off. Hearing some peoples thoughts on Facebook and twitter is a waste if time so I would like the ability to block out morons!


----------



## p.cullen

Yellow all day long


----------



## Soul keeper




----------



## Soul keeper




----------



## Soul keeper




----------



## Soul keeper




----------



## Soul keeper




----------



## Soul keeper




----------



## Soul keeper




----------



## Soul keeper




----------



## Soul keeper




----------



## Soul keeper




----------



## TELBOR

Soul keeper said:


> View attachment 156664


That's just wrong lol


----------



## Soul keeper

Photo shop fail.


----------



## Soul keeper




----------



## Soul keeper




----------



## Soul keeper




----------



## Soul keeper




----------



## Soul keeper




----------



## Soul keeper




----------



## Soul keeper




----------



## Soul keeper




----------



## Soul keeper




----------



## Soul keeper




----------



## Yes

Lucky Escapes.


----------



## Soul keeper




----------



## Soul keeper




----------



## Soul keeper




----------



## Soul keeper

Stupid!


----------



## Soul keeper




----------



## welbeck

A picture I took earlier this year in Thailand, Soi 6 Pattaya, and yes it is a woman


----------



## AleisterCrowley




----------



## AleisterCrowley




----------



## AleisterCrowley




----------



## AleisterCrowley




----------



## Dirk McQuickly

AleisterCrowley said:


> View attachment 156740
> View attachment 156741


I don't understand the Dalai Lama/holocaust picture. What are you saying?


----------



## Ahal84

Dirk McQuickly said:


> I don't understand the Dalai Lama/holocaust picture. What are you saying?


Inb4 shet storm


----------



## Kristina




----------



## Kristina

Soul keeper said:


> View attachment 156691


Hahaha.

What. The actual. Cattle truck.


----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## AleisterCrowley

Dirk McQuickly said:


> I don't understand the Dalai Lama/holocaust picture. What are you saying?


He was asked a question about the holocaust and that's what he said back .


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

AleisterCrowley said:


> He was asked a question about the holocaust and that's what he said back .


Really? That is a surprise. Do you have a source for that? I'd like to read up on it.


----------



## jimmywst

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Really? That is a surprise. Do you have a source for that? I'd like to read up on it.


Sadly this quote spawned a lot of interest some years back ... even going to extreme lengths as some conjuring the dali lama had far right sympathies and connections.

Iirc it was just an antisemitic slogan that got bounded around forums and blog boards that some how got tagged... no idea of the original source.


----------



## jimmywst




----------



## Adz

MK2 Edition One - R32 by Adam Kennedy Photography, on Flickr



MK2 Edition One - R32 by Adam Kennedy Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jimmywst

Adz said:


> MK2 Edition One - R32 by Adam Kennedy Photography, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> MK2 Edition One - R32 by Adam Kennedy Photography, on Flickr


Takes me back .... my first car was a mk1 gx .. armed with the latest copy of fast car and max power I subsequently made a mess of it. Lol.


----------



## jimmywst

Aspirations....


----------



## Jesus H. Christ

Why would you do that!?


----------



## jimmywst

Jesus H. Christ said:


> Why would you do that!?


Lol... I would like to think it was a bet or something charitable.

If not ..... you have to admire the fellas self confidence


----------



## Jesus H. Christ

jimmywst said:


> Lol... I would like to think it was a bet or something charitable.
> 
> If not ..... you have to admire the fellas self confidence


Or self-delusion...


----------



## Soul keeper

jimmywst said:


> Aspirations....


WHY?

Ive had nightmares about doing that, seriously.


----------



## Soul keeper




----------



## Soul keeper




----------



## Soul keeper




----------



## Soul keeper




----------



## Soul keeper




----------



## Soul keeper

View attachment 157156


----------



## Soul keeper

View attachment 157157


----------



## Soul keeper

View attachment 157158


----------



## Soul keeper

View attachment 157159


----------



## Soul keeper

View attachment 157160


----------



## ar4i




----------



## Kristina

ar4i said:


>


100% natty.


----------



## Huntingground

kristina said:


> 100% natty.


Haahaa, SEO/Synthol, looks absolutely awful imo. Forearms are the same size as my 3yo's.


----------



## nWo

jimmywst said:


> Aspirations....


Looks like they all have aspirations to have muscles :whistling:


----------



## Asouf




----------



## Kazza61

Maybe PCT is no longer required? Get yourselves to Claire's Accessories...


----------



## alchemystical

Our solar system, drawn to scale.


----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## alchemystical

Food for thought.


----------



## AleisterCrowley




----------



## AleisterCrowley




----------



## AleisterCrowley




----------



## Mighty Sparrow




----------



## Keeks

Mighty Sparrow said:


>


Ahh, I thought what a cute pic then I saw it. :no:


----------



## dave1180

Keeks said:


> Ahh, I thought what a cute pic then I saw it. :no:


Kid looks happy though.


----------



## Edinburgh




----------



## Fortunatus

Edinburgh said:


>


The thumb!


----------



## rb79

I knew something wasn't right here....brake discs for weights FFS!


----------



## Simspin

rb79 said:


> I knew something wasn't right here....brake discs for weights FFS!


Yes the big open hole in his right tricep don't look to cosha eva!


----------



## ar4i

Ronnie Colemans new hips! Lol


----------



## warsteiner

AleisterCrowley said:


> View attachment 157725


We need a 'Do Not Like' button for this one :scared:


----------



## rb79

AleisterCrowley said:


> View attachment 157725


that reminds me, ive a couple of paninis in the freezer I need to take out


----------



## AleisterCrowley

LOL,,I didn't know if i should post it,you either laugh or throw up.


----------



## Sub-Zero




----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## ar4i




----------



## Big Brother




----------



## Big Brother




----------



## Big Brother




----------



## Big Brother




----------



## Big Brother




----------



## Big Brother




----------



## Big Brother




----------



## Dai Jones

Big Brother said:


>


who is that?


----------



## Big Brother

Dai Jones said:


> who is that?


Wish I knew.. Some babe on the net


----------



## Dai Jones

so that how peanut butter is made lol


----------



## Gary29

Big Brother said:


>


I'm in love!


----------



## jimmywst

I don't often enough entertain the whole "e-card" thing but for this one I made an exception


----------



## jimmywst




----------



## alchemystical




----------



## Big Brother




----------



## Big Brother




----------



## Big Brother

Tom Platz


----------



## Big Brother




----------



## Big Brother




----------



## Big Brother




----------



## DappaDonDave

Don't think we need any more pics of women now big brother, they're pretty easy to find online...


----------



## Big Brother




----------



## Big Brother




----------



## Big Brother

DappaDonDave said:


> Don't think we need any more pics of women now big brother, they're pretty easy to find online...


What kind of pics do you like?


----------



## Big Brother




----------



## Big Brother




----------



## Kristina

Big Brother said:


> What kind of pics do you like?


Something unique and actually interesting..


----------



## Big Brother

kristina said:


> Something unique and actually interesting..


Sorry my testosterone level is high  I'll try something different, BTW Kristina your back is awesome!


----------



## Big Brother




----------



## Kristina

Big Brother said:


> Sorry my testosterone level is high  I'll try something different, BTW Kristina your back is awesome!


Thank you very much.

Not being funny but the pics you posted of Obama and Bush.... not cool. In my opinion. Some poor contributions you've made on this thread to say the least.


----------



## DappaDonDave

Big Brother said:


> Sorry my testosterone level is high  I'll try something different, BTW Kristina your back is awesome!


You should see her toe


----------



## Kristina

DappaDonDave said:


> You should see her toe


Hahahah touché!


----------



## Big Brother

kristina said:


> Thank you very much.
> 
> Not being funny but the pics you posted of Obama and Bush.... not cool. In my opinion. Some poor contributions you've made on this thread to say the least.


Didn't mean to offend anyone


----------



## Big Brother

DappaDonDave said:


> You should see her toe


Ok Kristina lets see your toe he speaks of


----------



## Kristina

Big Brother said:


> Ok Kristina lets see your toe he speaks of


http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/showthread.php?t=277496


----------



## Simspin

Big Brother said:


> Didn't mean to offend anyone


Put what you want on here, as long as not porn class lad

Live & let live


----------



## Kristina




----------



## Dai Jones

kristina said:


>


any family relations in that pic :lol:


----------



## alchemystical




----------



## Big Brother




----------



## Big Brother




----------



## Yes

These are all paintings by Jason De Graaf.


----------



## Sub-Zero




----------



## warsteiner

Yes said:


> These are all paintings by Jason De Graaf.


Awesome, I love these types of things that look like photos but are actually done with paint. These two are from Paul Cadden and all of his art is drawn with a pencil but looks so realistic that you think it is a photo.


----------



## Big Brother




----------



## Big Brother




----------



## Big Brother




----------



## Dai Jones

Big Brother said:


>


yea new batman is going to be interesting


----------



## alchemystical




----------



## Big Brother

People gather to celebrate the death of Osama bin Laden


----------



## biglad90

What's with all the political pics?

It doesn't offend me at all, just some are not even funny, and they're boring mate.


----------



## jimmywst

Pick the politics out of this one


----------



## Lorian

Need to close this one now due to its size!


----------

